# Diets, Decaf & Other Dubious Deeds



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)

A little over a yr ago my dr informed me that I was headed for diabetes. I guess they are looking at prevention now so, instead of blood sugar tests they are now doing A1C tests. An A1C (as explained to me by my dr) is like a 3 mo outlook on your blood sugar. Sort of a predictor of what's to come. So, between that and my anxiety, I went on a diet and switched to decaf. Plus started an exercise regimen. I was doing ok for a while but, I keep getting infections because of my asthma and COPD and each time I get sick I can't really work out because I can't breathe. This has put a kibosh on my weight loss as diet alone is not enough. There are certain things I can't eat due to dentures which has further wrecked my progress. So, I began this little segment on FB as way to sort of document my struggle. Plus, I add in other moments that amuse or irritate. 

Anywho, with all this covid19 hoarding that's begun, getting the foods I need is a bit of a problem especially now with bare shelves at the stores. Not sure what will happen with all this. I decided I could probably get by with one meal a day if I had to and just drink water in between. Maybe this whole situation will take care of the weight loss for me whether I want it to or not. We'll see.

I've been dabbling in writing since I can't go out and do anything. I've always wanted to write but, I'm not sure I have what it takes. I recently got a free blog site I'm tinkering on. We'll see what happens. If anyone here is a vampire fan and happens to be interested, I can leave a link if it's ok with the admins. I've always kinda liked vampire stuff. I was watching a series on Vudu called Blood Ties. Pretty interesting.
There's other things I'd like to pursue but, I tend to get so much on my plate I don't leave myself time to have free time and take proper care of myself. Too many things I wanna do and try.

I'm a coffee lover. I drink the stuff year round. My friends think I'm nuts. LOL! My father is the same way. We used to be afraid to talk to him as kids until he had his first cup of coffee down him and his glasses on. One day after my 2nd divorce when I had no choice but to return home, my dad's boss called. He wanted dad to come in and work because someone had called in. I was on my way out to work. I told him dad was asleep and there wasn't a chance in hell I was waking him. He pleaded and I told him I would do it on my way out. So I got all my stuff together, knocked on the door and when dad woke a little I said "you're boss called and wants you to call him back. bye." And I got the heck outta there. LOL! I can't have intelligible conversations with people until I'm actually awake which requires some coffee.

I love animals. I used to feed stray cats but that always became problematic. I love cats. I love animals in general. But, after moving here and discovering the squirrels enjoy eating black oil sunflower seeds, they became a new interest for me.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

_Good morning peeps. Had to do a breathing treatment so, I decided on coffee while I was at it. Also looking at online newspapers. It's a little foggy outside.

Got a little bit of sleep. Not sure how much longer KS is going to be under the gun with this covid19 stuff. Some people aren't doing a very good job of self isolating. So far we've had 66 cases and 2 deaths but, I believe the numbers went up yesterday. I will likely know more later. I don't know about all of you but, I'm finding some of the story headlines a bit surreal. Like my eyes are seeing them but, my brain is saying "nuh uh!" Some things more shocking than before. America is once again left to watch and wait. To see if we'll survive and how many will be left. Due to health issues and age, it is highly unlikely that I will survive if I contract this thing. Too bad we can't self quarantine from work if we are at risk but, they won't pay us. If I get sick, I'm praying I get to live another day to harass you wonderful people. 


Anyway, I have dishes to wash and some clothes to hand wash. Other than that, I will be resting and working on my writing project. That alone has been keeping me busy and helping me to worry less. Perhaps that's a good thing.

Later Taters!_


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

_*I just had a flash of a memory from when I was young. 
Me and the neighbor girl would get together to play on weekends and we would attempt to dress her cat. 
Then she would bring out a sleeve of crackers and we'd get a mouthful and try to whistle. That was funny to us.*_


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

Well the dr must have been too busy to tend to my request for a not so I can stay home and get better. I'll have to call him again tomorrow. Light a fire I guess. Goodnight unless I can't sleep.

GUESS WHO CAN'T SLEEP? 
I did find out they have me covered for the next 2 days at work. Hopefully I can get that note faxed over tomorrow and relax till Mon. 

I was given permission to protect myself by wearing a mask at work since I'm high risk and they better not say one word to me. I'm in no mood to be toyed with.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

I enjoyed reading the first post in the thread, @MarciKS 

Especially amusing for me, was the paragraph on coffee.  

I'll read more posts, tomorrow....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2020)

The “trick” to a good A1C is finding the right balance between exercise and what you are eating.  I have yet to find that balance.  Lol.  Enjoyed reading what you wrote.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

@Aneeda72 I was afraid of that. I'm going to try tai chi and yoga next. I'm just getting too old to workout that hard. My joints can't take it and neither can my lungs anymore.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2020)

Carbs are bad, very bad for me.  I can tolerate a little sugar, lol, if only I could eat just a little sugar. I can only walk to exercise.  If I could walk 10,000 steps a day, my A1C would be decent or at least under 8.  But, as you said, some days other issues get in the way.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

I bet I clear 10,000 a day just at work. LOL 
I'm still fat. ~Shrugs~ Right now I'm more worried about getting well.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

I think I'm going to use this somewhere on my blog where my writing project is.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2020)

I’m fat.  The walking is to burn off the sugar not to lose weight.  IMO, try and find out if carbs or sugar cause you the most problem.  I was pre-diabetic for years before I lost the battle.  Type II.  Plenty of skinny people are diabetic.  Wish I could work, but wishes don‘t work.  LOL.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2020)

*Waiting for my meds to kick in. Listening to the soft jazz I posted in the what are you listening to thread. Remembering when I was little and my folks would take me and my brother down to the Burger Shack on Main. Charlie and Fern were the couple who ran the joint. Fun and nice. Charlie always gave us kids a candy bar and spoiled our dinner. Used to make my mom so mad. 

Then there was Tony. This guy with this huge afro. For some reason as a child, him and his hair would scare me to death and make me cry. Folks would take us to the small park to swing and they had 2 water fountains that lit up at night.

Every day me and Rusty (class mate) would have those ring pops from the 5 and 10 as mother would call it. We'd walk home sucking on those and pretend we were married. I always loved that boy because he was never mean to me and always willing to come play. Then when I was 13 he moved away. It broke my heart for the longest time. Never heard from him again. I think about him sometimes. Wonder how he is.

His parents ran the bowling alley back then. Lived just down the street from us. Rusty and I would ride to school with dad in the Bell telephone truck and walk home from school. Played operation and every time we hit the buzzer I'd get scared and cry. Hope that's not why he moved away. LOL

Alright, meds are hitting me hard. Goodnight!*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm on lockdown till next Tuesday.

Not because I have the virus.
I'm just down with a sickness.
I'd rather be breathing & working but, life is the pits sometimes. Forgive my morbid sense of humor but, I couldn't resist this:


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2020)

Deleted
Awww! Don't be sad dolly! I was being a grouch so it's a good thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2020)

The doc faxed a note over to work so I could stay home and rest because I'm sicker than a dog right now. Upper respiratory infection. No fever - No virus. Just my usual for this time of year. But, with my occupation and everything that's going on with this virus stuff I didn't wanna chance working. I have never had an Earned Illness Bank before but, I guess since I have to be off sick for more than 3 days, I had to file with the Hartford for med leave. FMLA (family medical leave act or something) so I still get pd. just not with earned time off (ETO). So I had to call and open a claim. First time I've ever had to do that. Give them your employee number and doc info and they file it away and I think my boss said it takes a while. Had to authorize over the phone to give them access to med files so they could put that info into their computers. Then I had to open an acct on their "portal." Everybody has a portal now. So, I'm gonna be taking it easy for the week. Eating some lunch now. Watched an episode of Detective on Vudu. (free movies & tv or you can buy or rent) Gonna take some more meds and nap pretty soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

_I made_ _some changes to my blog so if anyone is interested, you can find a link in my profile in the about section. I love to write. I used to do poetry but, now I just sit and listen to music and write whatever is on my heart or in my head. I'd share my poetry with you but, I can't find it. I had a binder I kept it in and I've misplaced it. Or hidden it from myself as I always say. I might have a couple of published ones on hand so, I'll dig those out tomorrow for you. I'm about ready to try to sleep. Hope I make it through the night. It's been so sporadic. _


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

*Morning. Wish I could sleep more than a couple hrs. at a time. I promised you poetry today but, not right now. Now I am trying to talk my brain into participating in whatever state this is that I am in. Asleep...not asleep...who knows?*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

Any Evanescence fans? Here's they're concert in Argentina.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

_Finally got to sleep & the city sent someone to smooth the mud in the alley beside the house so that the trash truck won't get stuck Friday. I could've gotten a few hrs. in if that joker wouldn't have woke me. How crummy is that?

Anyway...on to the poetry. I'll post it shortly._


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

#1

In the Darkness

In the heart of the night
As I turn out the light
I suffer in silence
In a world without sight
Where only my mind can take flight
Somewhere there is a light
Buried deep within the night
Tears rock me to sleep
As visions of you come to my minds sight
In hopes that someday my life will once again be bright.

Copyright 1998
From: Captured Moments
International Library of Poetry


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

#2

Road of Life

A smile curls at the corner of her vintage lips
A cigarette cradled in her fingertips
Her soft blue eyes tell a stormy tale
As they hide behind a bitter veil
Her body tired and growing frail
Underneath her silky skin so pale
Time has begun to take its toll
On her heart as well as her soul
Each year passes in the same boring fashion
As her spirit travels the trail of passion
Her mind making its daily journey to the past
Oblivious to the future that is so vast
Someday all her things will have a place
Be unpacked and nestled in their own space
She will have a home to call her own
And all the love she deserves to be shown
Tucked gently in the arms of love
With the heart of another that fits hers like a glove.

Copyright 2000
From: America At The Millennium
International Library of Poetry


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

That's interesting.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

~See next post


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

This is how bored I am right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

Does this make me a groupie?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

_Choosing to be happy isn't always easy. After years and years of being ridiculed everywhere I went because of the Tourette Syndrome, I was a bitter & hateful mess. What should've ended any possibility of joy in my life only managed to make me stronger. The joy came from Jesus.
It isn't easy to wake up each day and choose to smile and be kind. One has to put forth the effort. It's especially difficult when your audience is less than receptive. But, I have learned over time that if you overlook those little things and just go in and smile and greet all equally that over time, some will soften toward you. It's interesting to see. After 3 long yrs I have a coworker who is finally coming around a little. Despite the fact that I rub him the wrong way. So, when you get discouraged, keep your chin up & keep trying._


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Goodnight.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Wanna know what Kansas looks like? Here it is. This is it. For miles on end. I have been here my entire life. Never had much desire to see other places or live anywhere else. I am finally in a town that has more services to offer which helps considerably. However right now, some stuff is shut down. But, for the most part living here is better than the small town scene. I just miss the peace & quiet of small town life. Gonna check one more post then go lay down.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

I just love cats and this one is sooooooooo pretty. Look at those eyes! We all have different ideas of what beauty looks like. I'm always intrigued by what others find beautiful. To each his own ya know. I started a thread in General Discussions called Eye of the beholder. Come share with me your idea of beauty there. For me it's like having a peek in someone's brain. Plus I think it's nice to fill ones mind with lovely images to make up for all the awful things we see every day.

I am finally starting to feel better and actually sleeping. Still feel like crap but, @ least doing better.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Pet Peeves...we've all got them.

For me, one of my biggest ones is @ work. We work in food service. The rule is, if it's going directly into someone's mouth, you MUST be wearing GLOVES. So, when I see coworkers who know it's a no-no picking at something bare handed because they wanna sample bite, it makes me wanna slap their hands with a rubber spatula.

Another thing that irks me is the people at the stores who are too lazy to be bothered with putting their basket in the corrals when they're done shopping. They just leave them wherever willie nillie. Apparently they figure if it's someone's job to collect them then let them. They don't care that it presents a hardship on the folks who gotta go all over to collect them.

Then there's the folks who haven't learned to order their food properly. First of all, don't talk to us in a whisper. Speak up for crying out loud so we can hear your order over all the equipment running behind us. If it's behind glass, please don't just point at it. Tell us what you are looking at because many times we are blocked by shelves or containers these things are in and we can't see what you're pointing at. And be specific. It's incredibly time consuming and stupid on your part to make us have to play 20 questions with you. If you want a burger with everything...tell us that. Don't make us have to ask. If you want 2 pieces of dark meat chicken, don't just ask for chicken when you can clearly see we have 3 or 4 kinds of chicken. Do you just want the chicken or do you want a meal? And for the love of all that is sacred, READ THE MENU BOARD! Can't tell you how old it gets when there's a menu board & people spend 8 hrs. glancing at it & then asking, "whatcha got here today?" Those boards are there for a reason. Use them. I ain't your momma!! LOL

Got any pet peeves you'd like to share?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

I fear I may have upset some folks I care about on FB because...well...I decided that as a healthcare worker the odds are great that I could get the virus. If I do, I doubt I will survive. So, I decided I had stuff to say in case I didn't get a chance. So, I poured out my soul on my page to let people know how I felt. Especially when it's possible I might never see them again. I'm hoping it won't come to that but, nonetheless, I don't want to die and not ever have said what I wanted to say. I haven't gone to check and see if they're upset with me. I will tomorrow. It's my life. I believe we have a right to choose how we're gonna live it and deal with things that we have a right to deal with. I'm sure some of them think I'm panicking but I'm not. Just saying what I gotta say in case I don't get the chance. Hopefully they've understood.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

Just a section from my website I wanted to share.





*Psalm 62:5 NLT 

Let all that I am wait quietly before God, for my hope is in Him.*

_I think my heart needs this verse right now. It is difficult to wait quietly in the face of fear. God knew that & He sent the holy spirit to comfort us. _

“When we have gone into the furnace of affliction, His hand is on the thermostat and His eye is on the clock.” ~Anonymous 

God allows hardship, and as a result, we become stronger believers, wiser servants, and more humble people. But He stays by our side through the entire experience, sustaining us and limiting the intensity and duration of our distress. The Spirit’s reassuring whisper to our heart gives more comfort than the solace of family or the encouragement of friends. (Dr. Charles Stanley)

_As we walk through this period in time & try to cope with the horror of it all, this verse can offer great comfort. This is a difficult time for all of us. Some of us handle things better than others. Right now, we need to be loving & supportive of each other. We need to encourage one another. We need to focus on keeping busy so as not to upset ourselves with all the unfolding events. We need to rely on God. He is our maker & our keeper. He is in control & no matter how scared we may be, there isn't a thing we can do ourselves to stop or control this situation. All we can do is just pray & fight to get through it. It is hard to put your trust in God when you are terrified. I understand that. But, I also believe that this is how He works to show people that they need Him. There is no life without Him. He is trying to draw you near & ask you to be part of His family. Are you going to listen? Are you going to continue to turn away and say no? How far do you think that will get you? I keep being told that the bible is just a fairy tale. I don't agree. But, do you really want to take the chance of being wrong end & up being separated from God for all eternity? Or will you use this virus as a chance to reach out to the Savior who only wants to love you & keep you? 

Today I pray that in the face of this horrible & fearful time that God will give me the strength to wait quietly before Him and hope._


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

Sometimes I regret getting the internet because no matter what a person posts, it just seems like there's always someone right there to pick it apart. I understand now why people do so much lurking and so little participating. It's very frustrating.
Yes, whatever I may post may not be right but, geez! Can't say or do anything online or in real life that someone isn't all over it telling a person how wrong they are. I gotta say it's very disappointing. Perhaps I need to just lurk and post stuff that is uncommunicative from now on.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 27, 2020)

I lived in Kansas.  My dad was born on a dirt farm in Kansas so I am familiar with it.  About ten years ago my older half sister and I visited all the graves of our relatives that we could find.  One was in a very small town, hidden down a dirt road, along a river.

Visiting the grave of my great grandmother was like coming home.  It gave me the greatest sense of peace-as if she had been waiting there for me.

I don‘t understand your fear.  I’m not afraid of dying in terms of myself.  In fact, I sometimes look forward to it as the release from the chronic severe pain I am frequently in.  What is it you mostly fear?  I’m curious.

I think the only difference between the internet and in person, is people on the internet say things to your “face”, where in real life people say things behind your back.  I will say I don’t always understand your writings.  But I get easily confused.

What exactly is your job in health care?  Do you work directly with virus infected people?  How many people in your area have the virus?  Our cases are still low, IMO.  Feel better soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 27, 2020)

I looked it up for you.  Kansas has 172 cases, statewide.  Utah, where I am, 396.

New York City 39,140.

While I think we all have to be concerned, I think people in our states, and states like ours have no great need to be fearful.  But that’s just my opinion.  I am not a person who scares easily.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

@Aneeda72 said " I think people in our states, and states like ours have no great need to be fearful."

Tell that to this nurse. No offense intended...
https://www.facebook.com/watch/?t=3&v=506243943403714


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Well, in an effort to try and stay calm I am posting some music to relax to. Trying to keep my mind occupied has helped. As I said in another post, we have our first positive case here that we know of. I'm having difficulties staying calm because I work there and at this point I don't know if I've been exposed or what will happen when I return from sick leave Tues. They may send me home to self quarantine. I don't know yet. In answer to a previous post, what I'm afraid of is: [Keep in mind you asked]
A. The acute respiratory distress that comes with the virus could be a very scary and a very bad way to die. Unless you like drowning from fluid on your lungs. 
B. Not knowing each day I go to work what I may have to witness. There is only so much I can deal with before my anxiety will just take over and I'll just lose my crap in the middle of everything. You never know if someone is gonna die in front of you and I don't know about you but, that's not something I want to see. Virus or no...it sometimes happens. We had an old man die in front of us in the dining room of the nursing home one day at breakfast. I had to run back into the kitchen because I just can't bear to see such a thing. I'm sure those nurses on the front lines are seeing horrible things. And I feel sorry for them.
Anyway, as of now I'm done discussing anymore covid19 stuff other than to update the other post I made in another thread.
So, everyone grab your virtual grass skirts. It's hula time!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Got 5 min? I'm all for a quick makeup job just to look like I'm not the daughter of death. LOL


----------



## peppermint (Mar 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> #1
> 
> In the Darkness
> 
> ...


Yes, This too shall pass....


----------



## peppermint (Mar 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well, in an effort to try and stay calm I am posting some music to relax to. Trying to keep my mind occupied has helped. As I said in another post, we have our first positive case here that we know of. I'm having difficulties staying calm because I work there and at this point I don't know if I've been exposed or what will happen when I return from sick leave Tues. They may send me home to self quarantine. I don't know yet. In answer to a previous post, what I'm afraid of is: [Keep in mind you asked]
> A. The acute respiratory distress that comes with the virus could be a very scary and a very bad way to die. Unless you like drowning from fluid on your lungs.
> B. Not knowing each day I go to work what I may have to witness. There is only so much I can deal with before my anxiety will just take over and I'll just lose my crap in the middle of everything. You never know if someone is gonna die in front of you and I don't know about you but, that's not something I want to see. Virus or no...it sometimes happens. We had an old man die in front of us in the dining room of the nursing home one day at breakfast. I had to run back into the kitchen because I just can't bear to see such a thing. I'm sure those nurses on the front lines are seeing horrible things. And I feel sorry for them.
> Anyway, as of now I'm done discussing anymore covid19 stuff other than to update the other post I made in another thread.
> So, everyone grab your virtual grass skirts. It's hula time!


I understand....We are all trying....My husband was and always, they say, You never know if Cancer comes back...I had to go into the bedroom
to get the tears out of my face so my husband doesn't see me cry....Right now we are looking for a Doctor....Hubby is not walking
very good....We don't want to go to an urgent care....So on Monday we have a few Doctors around that hopefully help.....
Woe is Me.….We are not in our home in NJ....The kids can't even come here....It's too far.....(So that's my plight)…..


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Yes, This too shall pass....


This was just a poem I wrote back in 98. Not how I feel today or anything just so you know.

I'm sorry about your husband. I have a friend in NY that was supposed to have cancer surgery and they cancelled it so, he's pretty scared. We all have things we have to deal with. Some of the things I write are only an attempt to help comfort people. I'm not always experiencing the emotion itself. 

Good luck with your dr hunt. And prayers going out to you. {{Hugs}}


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

Until tomorrow...
May you all be kept safe & happy.
GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> This is how bored I am right now.


Mousy, mousy, mousy, mousy, mousy, mousy.........


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

}¡{ invisible }¡{


i feel invisible when you refuse to see me.
i feel invisible when i can not be heard.

when i know you see me,
when i know you heard me there.
do you even care?
do i belong anywhere?

i feel invisible when you look past me.
i feel invisible when you act like i don't exist.

why do you treat me this way?
you make me feel like a throwaway.
like something you never wanted anyway.

i feel invisible when you don't include me.
i feel invisible when you make me feel like i'm not your cup of tea.

then invisible i shall be.  -anonymous


----------



## peppermint (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> This was just a poem I wrote back in 98. Not how I feel today or anything just so you know.
> 
> I'm sorry about your husband. I have a friend in NY that was supposed to have cancer surgery and they cancelled it so, he's pretty scared. We all have things we have to deal with. Some of the things I write are only an attempt to help comfort people. I'm not always experiencing the emotion itself.
> 
> Good luck with your dr hunt. And prayers going out to you. {{Hugs}}


Thank You....It's another day.....My husband had surgery in Sloan Memorial Hospital....They were the best...But that was a while ago.....


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Thank You....It's another day.....My husband had surgery in Sloan Memorial Hospital....They were the best...But that was a while ago.....


Are they preventing his care because of the virus?


----------



## peppermint (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Are they preventing his care because of the virus?


We have a Doctor he sees every 3 months....Because we are away and can't get home he did have a blood test here....The lab sent the blood
work to his Doctor and it was good....We cannot go home....NJ and NY are the worst place to be....So we are in the South....


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

peppermint said:


> We have a Doctor he sees every 3 months....Because we are away and can't get home he did have a blood test here....The lab sent the blood
> work to his Doctor and it was good....We cannot go home....NJ and NY are the worst place to be....So we are in the South....


I hope you will stay safe. NY is in a bad way right now. I feel so sorry for them.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

Apparently this music from a Podcast that I haven't yet heard. I just happened to come across the music while surfing.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I hope you will stay safe. NY is in a bad way right now. I feel so sorry for them.


Thank You...Marciks….I just cleaned all the floors...Even though there is no traffic....Nobody here wants to go in anyone's home...
I have the wash going and we decided to make gogutse (that is a green vegetable, like a cucumber)..So, I bought ground turkey,
I have tomato sauce, pasta, and garlic, with other ingredients....Of course the pasta goes last....It's a very old "supper" from our Mom's....
I like to take back my childhood sitting at the Kitchen Table.....
Our kids are in NJ....They tell us everyday, stay where we are...…(Love to everyone)   Be Safe..♥


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

just sit tight peppermint. it has to end eventually. {{hugs}}


----------



## peppermint (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> just sit tight peppermint. it has to end eventually. {{hugs}}I


Thanks....We will have HOPE....


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

There's only so much I can take. I've been ignored on Facebook all day. Kind of annoyed right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I think I'm going to use this somewhere on my blog where my writing project is.



I love Peter Gundry's music!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love Peter Gundry's music!!!!


I just found it recently and I love it. I haven't started on that Unobscured podcast but, that Chad Lawson stuff a few post back, love that too.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

My friend in NY must have a death wish. He apparently was out somewhere. Unclear doing what. He spoke to my mother but, not me.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

A friend in Facebook just posted a thing about Nicole Kidman dancing barefoot to a Keith Urban song.

Who the hell cares? If it were you or I they wouldn't be posting videos of say.....*looks into the crowd*….RadishRose dancing in her bare feet to the theme song of Frozen. LOL!

These people need to get a grip when it comes to idolizing these stars.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

*I go back to work tomorrow. I am scared. Scared for myself. My coworkers. Our patients.
But, if they decide to let me past the check point, I have a job to do. I downsized to a smaller purse with only the necessities. The extras are staying home from this point on. I will be donning my mask before I go in and leave it on till I get home. I read that they are advising people to wash their hands every 20 min regardless. Might just do that. Never know, could save a life. Including my own.
It's been nice being off but, being sick was pretty miserable. I'd like to have something productive to do again but, I'd rather they send me home if it meant staying safe.
I don't mind being isolated because I'm so reclusive anyway. I can pretty much keep myself entertained most of the time. And then there's sleeping. I'm all for a good nap.   
So, we shall see what is to be. I may end up being sent home just to be safe. I'll let them make that judgement call. Our patient count has dropped way down. I think they're making an effort to have as few bodies on the premises as possible. So with low census for now I am assuming they will ask us to leave early when we can.*


----------



## peppermint (Mar 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> There's only so much I can take. I've been ignored on Facebook all day. Kind of annoyed right now.


MarcikS...I don't go on facebook….And never did....I just like the Forums....I only go to one here and another....(Which is getting very slow)
Don't get annoyed....Stay here and keep the Faith...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> MarcikS...I don't go on facebook….And never did....I just like the Forums....I only go to one here and another....(Which is getting very slow)
> Don't get annoyed....Stay here and keep the Faith...


I've been looking for other forums to get on because I like these better.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> A friend in Facebook just posted a thing about Nicole Kidman dancing barefoot to a Keith Urban song.
> 
> Who the hell cares? If it were you or I they wouldn't be posting videos of say.....*looks into the crowd*….RadishRose dancing in her bare feet to the theme song of Frozen. LOL!
> 
> These people need to get a grip when it comes to idolizing these stars.


I understand what you are going through...We mostly are staying in the house...It's a lovely place where we are....I took a walk and there
were a little family walking the dog...they actually were walking apart....You gotta walk a dog or else their poop will smell out your home...
That was just being a "funny"....We all have to calm down....Of course we are retired, so we are just trying to be complacent...
Hubby is having pain in his legs....He had Cancer but sometimes it can come back...Doctor's are flooded with people...So he is just
trying to stay put in the house...  You want to dance....I love to dance....♥


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

*@peppermint I'm not big on dancing. Too clumsy. I love to sing but, can't right now being sick and all. I also live in a duplex so I have to wait for the neighbor lady to be gone or for her to go on vacation before I can whip out my karaoke skills. LOL! I watch for her to leave on vacation. I can tell when she's gone if her side of the basement is locked. Then I mad dash it for the radio and find some tune I can belt out. LOL!! If she were here when this took place she'd be very unhappy with me. *


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

*



*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

Having a difficult time tonight. Just super sad. With a little mad. I won't see you guys till after work tomorrow unless they send me home which I doubt. Take it easy y'all!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

@MarciKS 
I didn't see this most recent post of yours, till now, which is Tuesday,
but I was thinking of you last night, and will be glad to hear about how it went, today for you.
Kaila


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, how did it go?


----------



## peppermint (Mar 31, 2020)

Marciks...Hope all is well, today....♥


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi girls.
Didn't catch any flack for wearing a mask. I did ask management if there was any protocol like if things got worse if I had the option to stay home without losing my job but, there isn't. If you're not exhibiting symptoms, you're on your own. I asked just in case.

We have one dead but, not sure if it was virus related. Possibly is. 
We have 5 in isolation now. I am getting scared but after watching that video I posted from that dr in NY I don't feel AS scared.
I felt ok, the day went well. But, it's pretty quiet in the building.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

It's Very good to read your note, Marci.
It was good and strong for you to do the things you did and are doing.

We were thinking of you, and are glad it went alright.
How many days a week do you work there?

It's normal to feel scared sometimes, in a situation like this.  You are helping people to have food to eat, so that  is very valuable.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2020)

You girls' support means a lot.

I'm full time plus sometimes I do extra shifts.

We have 2 more confirmed today. Things at work are weird because people are scared and pissy with each other and then there's me. I have a hard time NOT being my usual goofy self. It's like seeing a comic with a rough audience at work. No laughter...just crappy glances.

I'd heard a rumor about a nationwide 2 wk quarantine so, I braved a trip to the supermarket this evening. Things were calm. The only thing they didn't have was TP and Tylenol. I got paper towels again. I did find one generic bottle of Tylenol. So that's good. Been relying on my anxiety meds to keep me calm. Plus prayer and sleep.

Kid at the register was showing off his mask and bragging about it. Wasn't wearing it. I wanted to tell him it wasn't gonna help him tucked in his pocket, especially since he'd just touched his face.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2020)

Well, I figured out that rumor was the stay-at-home Trump issued nationwide on Friday. It was old news.
~*~
I find myself going to work and wondering if "this is gonna be the day" every day now. The day I get it. The day I get my death sentence. I am sure that those closer to the front line are wondering that and more. It's awful having such a terrible thing in common. My parents are in their 70s and worried about me but, Dad has been my encouragement daily which has been the biggest surprise. My cheerleader. My 74 yr old cranky cheerleader. LOL!
Seriously, he knows how scared I am and he keeps encouraging. (I just thanked him on FB for being encouraging and he said he was just doing the daddy thing.)
Some of the other people at work didn't understand why I wanted to look into not working if things got worse and thought I was upset about not getting pd and stuff. They didn't understand that it didn't have anything to do with money or not wanting to be there. It was just a concern for my own safety since I'm at such risk. They just thought I wanted off. That's not the case. I cancelled my vacation for this mo. in case they need me. Despite the risk and the fear. 
It was weird walking into the store tonight not knowing what to expect but, I needed things. I wanted to see if things had settled down. It is the last trip I'll be making into the store for the next few weeks. I will order some of the smaller items online and pick them up outside. I have to be conscious of everything I touch, everything I'm doing, all day and all night. Constantly asking myself...do I need to wash first, then do, then wash some more? Or just do and then wash. Depends on the task. I'm so focused on being aware that I lose some of myself to that during the day. Thinking each thing through to see if and when to wash. Trying to guide others to make sure they're washing and handling appropriately, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

I hadn't seen a spot on the FMLA forms I had to fill out from when I was sick that required a signature after the dr put in all his info so I had to make another trip to the clinic yesterday morning before work. Sign it and have them fax it.
A young man in the clinic said that as part of the stay-at-home order apparently the PD set up a curfew that nobody knows about and the first time you're caught out after curfew for a non-essential thing, they fine you $500. I can't find any info on this anywhere locally. I am surprised they are able to get away with that without making it known to the public.

Sitting here this morning having Cheez-its and a cup of cinnamon roll coffee for breakfast. I'm off today so I will be resting.
It got pretty warm yesterday. The 70s I think. Not sure of today's forecast. They are calling for a hard freeze this weekend. I'm just ready to get on with the season we are to be in. 

They have stated that covid19 will be back this fall for another round. I hope they're wrong. If not, I hope it's not gonna be as bad. Hopefully they'll get some vaccines to us all soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

~Quietly returns & slips into the corner booth with a cup of dark roast & the news~
Got this so far...
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opin...what-should-come-next/ar-BB11V5hS?ocid=msn360


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

Ruins where nature has taken over...
https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/tr...aken-over/ss-BB11UFlq?ocid=spartandhp#image=5


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

We have 2 co-workers that whenever there's a shift they don't want to work, they call in. They always end up being shifts I do. And it's always on my day off. I get so tired of being called in because they "don't wanna", it would be different if they were actually sick. Since I was sick for 9 days I think I'm gonna let them deal with it the way we've been dealing with it for months due to being short of help. I need to rest because I'm scheduled for the entire weekend. I don't know why they don't replace these workers. Perhaps they don't have any applicants worth taking on. A lot of them don't survive training let alone much longer after training.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

As you go about your day...do things that are good for your soul.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

I am taking a break from Facebook today because I know what awaits me there. I'm not interested in working overtime this week after just being sick plus all the usual BS that comes with a FB acct. I am stepping away from the drama of it today.
Doing something I need to quiet my anxiety and allow my body to rest. I am not leaving them in need. This particular shift when short they close the grill after lunch and just serve a hot food line for supper. Which is actually better considering this whole virus thing. Less bodies. If I were leaving them completely without it would be different. Like when I'm in the back cooking, if there's no one to replace me, there's no one. The others won't answer their phones and come cover a shift. They usually have to swap us all around to different shifts to make it work. One day it was just me as evening cook, the morning cook and our lead. The lead and I covered 3 shifts between us that day. But we got-r-done.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

Questions on accuracy of the COVID19 tests:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/0VP66-uyBtc/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

Questions about the actual numbers in this horror story:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...e-of-the-pandemic/ar-BB124CJm?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

104 yr old survives
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/william-lapschies-coronavirus_n_5e860f5ac5b6a9491832bf89


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

I was reading this today and found it comforting.
https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=romans+5&version=NLT


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

None of the drs. seem to agree on anything where this virus is concerned. I think they're just tossing information out there willy nilly in an effort to try to keep us informed but, it's not helping.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2020)

Marci,
Those entire 2 posts, # 73 and #74 (little numbers on upper right corner of each post)
both of those made total sense to me, and you wrote them out very well....

I have just glanced at the 3rd/next one, you wrote after that, so far at this moment, because I am very exhausted.  I will read it all, and the others, after that, next time.

Thanks for writing and expressing yourself, and for sharing it with us.
OH, that was a great surprise about your dad being a cheerleader.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

~Smiles @ Kaila~

They just emailed us not long ago saying they have confirmation of community transmission so, it's out there...outside the house...living on things and people.
I wish hiding in my blankie would fix it like when we are kids.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/04...s-raise-concern-about-false-negative-results/


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2020)

We got some ice last night so I'm having to defrost the vehicle this morning so, I thought I'd pop in and wish everyone a good and safe day. They have cut out all patient visitors unless they are absolutely necessary at our facility. They allow needed vendors and staff. That's it. They have yet to close our cafeteria down and we are still passing trays to patients. Except isolation patients. I will be back later. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I wish hiding in my blankie would fix it like when we are kids.



So well put.  You have a good way of expressing things.

This morning I am reading some posts, in backwards order, instead of order that they were written
I am not sure why I am doing that, but I started to.....so I am.  And that is the reason, just so you know, if I say something that doesn't make sense!  

Btw, Marci, if you want me or anyone else, to get an alert, then don't leave a space between the symbol @  and their username.
In fact, it's best to type the  @ and then just begin their username, and it pops up choices, and if you choose the one you intend, and click on it, then there cant be any error in typing or spelling that prevents the alert. 

You are doing a lot of work, Marci, and it's important work, 
so it is important for you to continue to take small moments to bolster yourself in every way possible.
  Thank you for everything that you are doing.

You are helping others at work, and it helps them and yourself, for you to take as best care of yourself, too, as you are able to.  

I am doing the cheerleader thing.
(I hope this line I tacked on, makes you laugh. )


----------



## peppermint (Apr 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> We got some ice last night so I'm having to defrost the vehicle this morning so, I thought I'd pop in and wish everyone a good and safe day. They have cut out all patient visitors unless they are absolutely necessary at our facility. They allow needed vendors and staff. That's it. They have yet to close our cafeteria down and we are still passing trays to patients. Except isolation patients. I will be back later. Take care of yourselves.


Please be careful....God Bless


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2020)

well things are ramping up here. they just had their first positive transmission from the Walmart. we have 11 in isolation & we are expecting crap to hit the fan this weekend. 
they made me take my mask off today so I feel incredibly vulnerable right now.
they said if the cdc makes everyone wear masks then they will be providing us with homemade ones the volunteers have made for us. that helps a little but, not enough. I was told I could request an accommodation and they would have to get with the chief doc in house and discuss it. so I asked our infection control lady to get that into motion. I can take leave but only until the fmla runs out. and unemployment has 6.6 million filed and they can't keep up. so, I have no choice but brace myself for whatever comes. I was told today that I was safer there than at Walmart or Dillons. i'm not sure about that. they said the mask was ineffective. but it's important they have them. that tells me they are important no matter what she says. if I don't comply, there's the chance I could lose my job. my job or my life. either way, it's not a great decision to be stuck with. feed myself and pay my bills or become homeless and starve. we are gonna need all hands on deck pretty soon. I want to be there to help, not sitting at home cowering in fear. however, my mind disagrees at the moment. it's sending out the alert to the rest of my body that we are in danger. my body wants to run but I have to stand there and be cool. my anxiety is like a tight rope walker right now with no net. we had to go through and close half the seating area off in the cafeteria tonight and pull the drink stations and all the self serve stuff like foods, napkins, plastic silverware that was loose, straws, styro cups, all regular dishes, not gonna be serving soup to the general public now till this is over.

after the day I've had, i'm having a mixed drink because I know I won't sleep tonight if I don't.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2020)

@Kaila I appreciate that and thanks for your words of encouragement. it is not the front lines but it is still important work. i'm glad i'm not on the front lines. especially now. our cafeteria is closed to everyone except staff right now. I was literally using @ as the word @ not @ the tag. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2020)

I will try to update this over the weekend if anything gets ugly. 
I am frightened but, I will be letting Satan know that I am covered by the blood of Jesus so he will have to go torment someone else today. I don't want to live in fear. It's just how it is right now. I want the devil to know I'm not in the mood to put up with it. 

Have a great Saturday. See everyone later.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)

Hang in there, Marci!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2020)

I have THE most wonderful news!! The CDC recommendation has fixed it so I can once again mask up. We have people making them for us so, I gotta get connected with someone who can make a few for me. I just cried when I got the email cuz I had prayed for this. I don't care what anyone says, I just feel it's too risky to be without a mask when you have comorbidities. I feel we should have the right to protect ourselves as much as possible if that's what we wanna do.
So thank you Jesus for the CDC ruling. A small weight off my shoulders now.
**A while back in another thread I got shot down for suggesting home made masks but, now I see everyone is reconsidering. Sometimes people have to realize that they are not always right. And when one person thinks it's not enough protection, another is grateful because it's better than nothing at all. I'm in the latter category. I would rather have A mask than no mask at all.


We have 747 cases...22 deaths as of today. More are coming in. There may not be any older people at all if this makes a 2nd sweep in the fall. Anyway, hope you're all staying safe and washing.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)

So, I got invited to a wedding in December. I'm not in the wedding party. I will be helping with the reception later. However, I have nothing decent to wear because well, I never usually get invited anywhere. I don't wear dresses. EVER! I'm looking for pant suits. What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)

Finding myself struggling tonight. I can't go see my parents or my brother and I don't know if I'll ever see them again. Most of my online friends are not online. Usually I don't have any trouble with isolation. But this business of being prisoners in our homes for who knows how long now, not being able to hug someone you care about, or being able to just have a normal life at this point is really starting to get to me. 
They are talking about a 2nd outbreak of COVID in China and a boatload of carriers. If that's the case, we may never be free of this. I'm not sure I'm mentally strong enough to deal with this if it continues indefinitely. I guess we'll find out. If not, I don't know what will happen. I guess I'll just go crazy. I hope not but, what can a person do? Can't control everything. Sometimes you just gotta jump into the boat and go for a trip.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2020)

They are expecting an influx of COVID cases in the next week or 2 here. As things start to wind up, my level of fear rises with it. Are we all gonna get it? Will we survive it? Questions that go through my mind daily. I don't think they're doing everything they need to, to prepare for this. I think in their minds they have enough set up. I think they're gonna be in for a big shock. Keeping my anxiety at bay has been a real chore. It's on my mind 24/7 and no matter where you are or what you're doing there is a constant reminder. I feel very alone and afraid. Afraid for myself and everyone I know. Hospitals around the US are having to lay off staff or cut their wages 15%. Some places the nursing staff is leaving in the midst of it because they refuse to work without Personal Protective Equipment (PPE). I would leave and look for something else but, unemployment is wading through millions of applications and the only jobs left are in food delivery. For someone like myself anyway. I wanna run but there's no where to run to. Yes, on one hand I wanna be brave and fight the good fight. But the side of me that's in charge of preservation is constantly saying "oh hell no!" So there's my daily dilemma. And I'm just in food service. I can only imagine what the front liners are going through. I just don't wanna be fallout.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)

Things are getting bad enough with low census at work that we are having to either go without pay or use up our earned time off (ETO) to continue getting paid. They will go as far as 80 hrs negative then we have to go without the pay. I have like 30 some hrs so after that I can go 80 more negative then I gotta go without pay. I can't wait around for 15 min. doing nothing on their dime. We have a lady that does that. It's shameful if you ask me. There are stories of people walking off the job when they no longer have the protective equipment to deal with the COVID19 pts. I would say that's awful but, until I'm in their shoes, I can't judge those choices. I'm not sure any job is worth dying over. But, starving to death and becoming homeless is not an option either. I find it hard to believe that people in this field would just abandon patients and nursing home residents. Just leaving people to die is a horrifying thought and it truly breaks my heart.
COVID19 has taken so much from us. Not just lives. I fear what little will be left after the destruction of it all. Amazing something like this can take down so much of society in just a few months. Makes a tornado seem like nothing in comparison.

  It really bothers me that none of the officials and doctors agree on anything. They do not know what they're doing. And these are the folks we're supposed to look to for guidance? I'm not sure I would be willing to trust them when they decide this thing is over. It's too risky. If they can't get their crap together enough to agree on what is and what isn't then why should we believe them?
  Anyway, another long day ahead. We are offering some sort of Asian combo as a special today on the grill. Lots of frying for me if we're busy enough. Then another afternoon of cleaning. Yippee...*looks less than thrilled* Have a good y'all.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)

We will soon find out...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

That post # 101 above,
the writing of yours, all made sense to me, Marci.

Very excellent job of putting so much into those words.  Expresses a lot of things that many of us have felt and thought. 
I care about the particular position that you and others, are put into, in this crazy situation, as well.

Thank you also, for that beautiful picture.  The colors and subject, helped me to see them, today.
Thinking of you!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

My strength comes and goes....comes and goes.....


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)

Sometimes I get why Jesus took the sin of the world upon himself and bore the weight of it on the cross. I just don't understand why he did it for us? I look around at people abandoning others and leaving them for dead, hoarding grocery and medical supplies, fighting in supermarkets over food, price gouging hospitals and consumers and just all the normal day to day stuff, and I can't understand how he still managed to love us and die for us. He's all knowing so he knew this and worse was coming and he saw man and still said...it's ok...let's do it. When my day comes if we are allowed to ask questions that's gonna be first on my list. Why and how?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)

I finally got an outfit together to wear to a friends wedding. Just have to order it. I'll post it here. I'd like to know what you ladies think. I'll start with the outfit.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2020)

This is what infuriates me, these bosses in these places telling people they can't wear gloves and masks to protect themselves against a highly contagious virus that's killing people!
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...navirus-tipping-point/ar-BB11DZiC?ocid=msn360


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2020)

Marci I really like the outfit and shoes.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2020)

It's spaghetti night at the inn. I'm cooking tonight for the patients. I spent the week in the cafeteria. I will let you know if things have gotten any worse. I don't think we've been hit with our wave yet. I'm sure it's coming. It will probably be bad unless the stay at home has truly helped. But I doubt it. As cavalier as everyone is being about the stay and the distancing at work, I doubt that the residents of this town are being much more concerned about it. They won't learn until it's too late. They've been teasing me about my mask and my desire to self distance but, I don't care. They want to sit together and share their deadly cooties the can just knock themselves out. I will happily sit somewhere else. LOL! It will be interesting to see how bad it gets and how prepared they are. They think they're very prepared but, I think they've underestimated how bad this will get. I hope I'm wrong but, from the sounds of it, I don't think they've got nearly enough beds ready. Let alone equipment. They tell us they do but, from what they've given for a bed count, if this thing blows up, they won't have near enough. They will all learn. A very hard lesson. And the ones that make fun of me may not live to laugh at me anymore. 

Have a good day and stay safe!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Marci I really like the outfit and shoes.


I love cats and I want the necklace to kinda bring it altogether.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

I like the outfit, and the simple yet very nice shoes....

and I love the way the pendant will look on that outfit.
It also personalizes the outfit with something that you, as an individual, likes. 

I love the spaghetti picture, and I did read some of your writing, today.
Made sense to me.
Will read more, when up to more reading.  Thinking of you, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2020)

Back on the first page of this diary I talked about my writing project. I changed my mind about the vampire stuff. Now I just write about whatever I'm feeling or whatever is on my heart at the time. I like it better. I think I left a link to my page in the about section on here.

I'm fixing macaroni and cheese for dinner and thinking about all the stupid life choices I made that my parents never stop reminding me of. I'm 54 yrs old. I know how screwed up my life is and I know all the mistakes I made. But it's too late to do anything about it. My life was completely different than it is now. I was a totally different person then. I marched to the beat of my own drummer. Still do. If I am a disappointment to my parents then so be it. I am content with the life I have. I am content with my relationship with God. At this point in my life I'm just thankful to survive each day. I just wish I didn't have to get kicked for every thought I have & every decision I make. I would like to be my own person....be free to be myself without constant criticism coming from some where all the time. I'm tired of being made to feel like I'm never good enough. I am who I am and that's all there is to it. I was not put on this earth to gain the approval of the world. I'm tired of jumping through the world's hoops to try and prove my worth. I'm going to continue to be a fun, loving, woman who is single and plans to stay that way. One who is religious and also a poor housekeeper who eats mac and cheese and plays on the internet too much. I get silly when I'm tired and life makes me sad. And I'm grumpy without coffee. This is me. This is my life. I will live it how I see fit. I just won't tell the parents. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)

Morning jazz

Good morning! 
I'm settled in for a do nothing day with my cup of coffee. I checked a little bit of COVID19 news but that's it for the weekend. I have been feeling better without the news reports freaking me out further every day. I will say this...until people take this masking and social distancing seriously, this is going to be an ongoing ordeal. 

Anyway, I don't have a washer/dryer so, I have to hand wash my stuff so I got a "load" soaking for my weekend laundry. At least here at the house it's not costing me nearly $10 to do it. LOL!
Might get on Vudu later and watch another episode of the Detective. I enjoyed the first one. 
It's supposed to be cooler here this weekend. Might see some snow showers Monday. ~Wrinkles nose~ I'm so tired of this wintery weather. It's spring but I wonder if Mother Nature slept in this year. 

I don't know about you guys but, I don't normally eat breakfast. Haven't since I was a kid. My stomach doesn't agree with it. Usually coffee is enough. If I happen to wake up hungry, a donut is more than enough. How about you guys? You all eat breakfast? If so, what's your go to?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

deleted


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks Pinky!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)

Now there's talk about Hero Pay for essential workers. I could use some hero pay!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)

Hawaiian Music

In a perfect world this would be great. But as we all know, there are times in life when people just lose control and say unkind things they don't really mean. The mouth has a mind of its own. I don't know about anyone else but, there are times I really have to work at being kind and speaking out of love. I am afflicted with having very little patience. Hard as I try. I don't know if it's the anxiety or if it's just hard wired in me because I've always been high strung. But it doesn't take much for me to lose control and snap at people. I don't mean to but, it happens sometimes. So I've been trying to work on this side of myself. I sometimes wish life came with an ignore button or block feature. But, if it did, I would likely be talking to myself. LOL!
I have been accused of being harsh. Which I can be without realizing it till someone points it out.
It's not easy constantly watching yourself and dealing with everything going on around you. Maybe some people can do that. I don't know.

I'm gonna try to take a nap. Later on!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)

As I sit here...confined to the house...I'm starting to get a little stir crazy. Not sure what I'm gonna do about this. My urge is to just sleep it away. Not a good idea I don't think.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)

*munching my hot dog & beans & trying to understand men*


----------



## peppermint (Apr 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *@peppermint I'm not big on dancing. Too clumsy. I love to sing but, can't right now being sick and all. I also live in a duplex so I have to wait for the neighbor lady to be gone or for her to go on vacation before I can whip out my karaoke skills. LOL! I watch for her to leave on vacation. I can tell when she's gone if her side of the basement is locked. Then I mad dash it for the radio and find some tune I can belt out. LOL!! If she were here when this took place she'd be very unhappy with me. *


Good for you...keep singing....


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2020)

Good stuff. I have enjoyed reading your diary. I understand your fears. You have expressed your
self well. Best wishes


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

I know today is a Christian holiday but I can't bring myself to use the word happy today so I'm going with "Hey it's Easter!"
I have trouble finding this to be a joyous occasion. Especially with all the deaths in this country and probably people in the midst of dying while I write these words. For those folks I want to pray for comfort for them today. For today they are not thinking about hiding easter eggs for kids/grandkids, having that ham dinner they got invited to, or that easter service they were gonna go to. For them I pray for comfort. I hope that God will make their end swift so they don't have to suffer while the rest of the world is celebrating easter. While churches are foolishly going ahead with their services here and continuing the spread of this terrible thing. Because heaven forbid they should miss a service. People are dying today because someone just had to go to church, or just had to go visit their family or someone just had to (insert excuse here)...
The ones dying don't want to hear that excuse. They want to know why they have to die for it.
So I'm sorry if I don't see this as a joyous day. I love the Lord with everything in me. But, I just can't find joy in the death of others.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I know today is a Christian holiday but I can't bring myself to use the word happy today so I'm going with "Hey it's Easter!"
> I have trouble finding this to be a joyous occasion. Especially with all the deaths in this country and probably people in the midst of dying while I write these words. For those folks I want to pray for comfort for them today. For today they are not thinking about hiding easter eggs for kids/grandkids, having that ham dinner they got invited to, or that easter service they were gonna go to. For them I pray for comfort. I hope that God will make their end swift so they don't have to suffer while the rest of the world is celebrating easter. While churches are foolishly going ahead with their services here and continuing the spread of this terrible thing. Because heaven forbid they should miss a service. People are dying today because someone just had to go to church, or just had to go visit their family or someone just had to (insert excuse here)...
> The ones dying don't want to hear that excuse. They want to know why they have to die for it.
> So I'm sorry if I don't see this as a joyous day. I love the Lord with everything in me. But, I just can't find joy in the death of others.


It's OK, MarciKS….When our cell phone went off, I knew it would be our kids....OK, I'll go with you about not being a joyous day....But I still
try to make it a Religious Day....I cried this morning when the kids phoned...Right now at 12 thirty in the afternoon my Grand kids would be
hunting plastic eggs with money in them....This is the only time in their life they will not hunt for eggs....The oldest is 28 years old.....
My son and his fiancé are supposed to get married in August....Don't know if it will be....   So, I am with my husband of almost 55 years....
We just have to be happy that we are still here and our kids are all OK...I just say, every day is maybe a better day....
Yes, about death's....Marcik, There are people dying everyday around the planet....Before this epidemic we didn't know how many people
died.....That's my thought and I'm sticking with it....(I lived a long time and lost many)…..So I grieve, but I still want to live for my family,
a little more, anyway....You never know....So I go along not being defiant....I lived a long time....Whatever will Be, Will Be....
Be well....Prayer helps...…♥


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

Love ya peppermint


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

Have a great week!

Pixabay


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2020)

Statement made about grocery workers as well as other essentials right now:
"Some liken their job to working in a war zone, knowing that the simple act of showing up to work could ultimately kill them." - The Washington Post


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2020)

Sending care and prayers....to Marci, and peppermint, and others, here.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> While churches are foolishly going ahead with their services here and continuing the spread of this terrible thing. Because heaven forbid they should miss a service. People are dying today because someone just had to go to church, or just had to go visit their family or someone just had to (insert excuse here)...
> The ones dying don't want to hear that excuse. They want to know why they have to die for it.


How right you are!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2020)

Trying to wind down from a busy day. I had to train someone today. A girl I don't particularly like much. She's an ok worker I guess. Little on the lazy side. ~Rolls eyes~ I hate training people but, they like me to do it cuz I'm good at it. Sometimes I wish I'd played dumb from the get go. LOL! 

The more you know and the better you are, the more gets loaded onto your back. The stupid/slow ones get to stand there like deer caught in headlights. Aggravates me a little. Anyway, it's difficult for me to be patient while training. Patience has never really been a strong suit. The other young man is autistic so I gotta keep an eye on him and make sure he knows what he's doing and that he stays focused. 

I think the girl knows I don't like her. I'm sure I'm putting off a vibe. She hurt my feelings first week she was there. Me and a coworker were laughing at something and the girl thought we were laughing at her so she went and tattled. We got dragged into the office. I'm 50 some yrs old and getting dragged to the office just like in school. LOL! 

Anyway, between the 3 of us we couldn't understand how she came to the decision that we were making fun of her. I do my best to be kind and civil. I've always hated that I always get stuck training everyone. It's nice to know that they have me do it cuz they know I'll show them right but, I just get so tired of it. The responsibility and then when they don't do what I told them, they blame me. I don't know if we have anymore cases of COVID or not. I haven't looked at the news. 

I had my dinner and now I'm stuffing myself with chocolate and imbibing with a little crown and coke.    Hopefully I'll sleep good tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok we have 1,426 cases and 69 deaths for Kansas. Looks like it's starting to spike now so I'm sure things are really gonna get crazy the next couple weeks if this continues.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2020)

Morning Tea Jazz

Nothing good on the menu at work today in the cafeteria. I hope they have something decent soup wise or I'll have to find something to eat at the grill. May have to have a burger and fries.
They serve fried chicken that's all cajun. I've got an ulcer so I don't do well with the chicken strips but, I can manage the bone in chicken. Boss tried to tell me the chicken was done cooking in the fryer yesterday but, it wasn't. It was still bloody. So I slid into his office with a piece that he made me bring up and went back out to finish cooking the rest. ~Grins~ Ain't nobody dying on my watch.

Every time I cough now, I kinda worry a little about having COVID. I hope it's just my COPD. I get freaked out pretty easy sometimes. 

I don't have to train that girl again till Thursday. She's pretty easy to train so other than showing her how to change the grease in the fryer, I think she'll be ok on her own. I will find out if she got offended by something I said or did again when I get there Thursday or today. Depends on how things went. I hate working with people who are too touchy about things. Makes it hard to talk to them about anything. Other boss was like "just be yourself" & I said last time I did that I ended up in her office & we both laughed. These younger people are kind of a mess. They are easily upset & offended & angry. Never seen anything like it before. Product of time outs I suspect. My folks never beat me but, by God we never got spared a spanking if it was necessary. And we turned out pretty good in comparison. Today's kids are mouthy & disrespectful. I don't like that so the ones that do that I don't talk to much. I'm funny that way.

Hope everyone is staying safe & that you have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2020)

Well they had ravioli soup but, sadly I didn't get any. 

2 of the plants in town have workers with COVID and another business also closed down with it but, they won't tell us which one. The one plant was a Tony's Pizza. Huge plant so I expect things to get seriously hairy at work pretty soon. ~Prays~


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2020)

1429 cases in KS with 76 deaths today.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2020)

The last 16 days of Robert Beaupre's life


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2020)

Today's numbers 1588 cases with 80 deaths


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2020)

Ended up not having to train today. One of the other ladies was sick and went home. Probably for the best since today was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring. We had a rush of 10 whole people at 5:30 for supper & that was it.

I thought I'd join OneEyedDiva and hollydolly on their little EYEventure. 

I'm off work Friday so I'll be around.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

Prison of the Soul

Morning...

Actually it's afternoon here already. I'm a little slow getting around today. I didn't awaken till almost 10:30 this morning. I'm having my coffee & debating what to do today. I hate being locked away like this. I like being isolated but, this is a bit much. 

I keep waiting for spring to actually get here. Last night it was bitterly cold & we got sleet & then a good snow storm. The weather in Kansas is so unpredictable it's a royal pain.

Pretty soon money is going to be getting really tight because they are cutting more of our hrs to avoid laying us off. I imagine this will mean no raises next year. I'm sure it won't be in the budget. It is sad how much of our world this virus is affecting. 

I have to find something for lunch. Have a good day. I might be back on later.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

So I got rid of my eye photo. This one is making me laugh so much I may spit coffee on the lap top. LOL!

So yesterday I was so distracted by thoughts of picking up my Rx on the way to work that I was in the car and half a block from the house before I realized I hadn't put my teeth in. I'm sitting there thinking "something isn't quite right." Not that anyone would've noticed until lunch time with the mask and all. ~Grins~


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't know if anyone on here plays games on their computers but, I play some of the Facebook games from their game room and I play games on Pogo.com
They have card games and mahjong and match 3 and hidden object games and stuff. I recently started playing Jungle Gin. Kinda fun. I'm playing tonight while I wait for my meds to kick in.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> chocolate and imbibing with a little crown and coke.



LOL, the Three C's!

I don't drink whiskey, but dark chocolate with a dry, red wine tastes nice to me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2020)

Relaxing music

Our census was higher today. Not sure why. We had 8 isolations to feed today. I am doing a different shift tomorrow. I will be the lead & the other gal will be cooking. She will be crabby because she has to work on one of her days off. It will make the day unpleasant. 
I just took my meds so I'm waiting for them to kick in so I can go to sleep. I have to go in a little
earlier than normal. I'm ready for a day off again. 

I miss the nursing home I used to work in. It was a place where I felt needed. There's a difference between being necessary and being needed. I enjoyed watching them enjoy what I cooked for them. I can't do that now. I can't go talk to the patients like I could the residents. There's no connection there. I serve them crap that tastes awful cuz we can't season anything and they can't do anything about it if someone complains. It's sad. But that's what happens when they're sick and on special diets. We see the visitors when they are exhausted and worried about their loved ones. I try to be comforting when I can. But sometimes it's best to just make sure they get good service.  

Have a good night & a great day tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2020)

Good night all...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2020)

Long day. No fun.
It's getting a little scary passing staff that are dressed to the hilt in PPE & wheeling COVID or possible COVID patients past me in the halls. Glad we're *ALL* masked up. I was rather alarmed meeting them in the hall today. I'm not 100% sure but, I think another case may have passed away.

Arthritis has come to visit me today. The *only *company I've had in a very long time. Frankly I think I'd rather have my menstrual cycle back. LOL!

Having pizza and a stiffer mixed drink this evening. Might go to bed early. I don't know yet. I'm pretty tired.

I felt bad because I forgot to cook something yesterday that the cook needed today. I'm sure she's mad as heck & will be a cluckin about it tomorrow. Man I wish I could retire and live off SS. I do not want to spend my whole life working. Oh well. Que sera sera!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

Spring bossa

Good morning. This morning I see that the 1st Lady is asking for people to sign her online birthday card. The only way I would agree to that was if I could offer my sympathies & call him a few choice things. Probably things she calls him herself on a daily basis.

We've been discussing alcohol consumption on another thread. I've never been much of a drinker because I don't hold my liquor well enough to do so. Probably a blessing. But, I do enjoy a drink every so often. I love Seagram's wine coolers the best but, my A1C is too high for that now. So I mix a little Crown Royal & diet Coke together. Has a nice calming effect after a bad day.

I'm not 100% certain but, I think spring is finally starting to sneak in. Thank God! 

They are discussing more cuts to our hrs. They want to rid everyone they can of 1 hr a day. Then in the cafeteria it's been so slow they want to alternate sending one of us home at 3 p.m. each day and then closing at 6 instead of 7. They can't really do much with the evening cook because she has to be present to cook food for late trays. Unless they stop that an hr earlier which I highly doubt they would do. So far, since I'm not really doing anything with my money other than paying bills and buying groceries, I should be ok. *fingers crossed* 

Been struggling with some depression on top of the anxiety I already have. Trying to take it one day at a time and cope the best I can. They have been discussing re-opening Kansas slowly but, I think it's far too soon. Things are just getting going here with this virus. If they do it now, we will likely get hit hard with it. They're just not gonna rest till they put more of us in the grave because of the almighty dollar.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know if anyone on here plays games on their computers but, I play some of the Facebook games from their game room and I play games on Pogo.com
> They have card games and mahjong and match 3 and hidden object games and stuff. I recently started playing Jungle Gin. Kinda fun. I'm playing tonight while I wait for my meds to kick in.


Been addicted to Word Whomp for awhile .. but it's frustrating that my high scores aren't being entered lately. I sometimes play Microsoft's Solitaire and jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

They have a jigsaw puzzle game on the new Pogo set up. I did that the other night.  I don't much care for Solitaire but will play it if I'm bored enough. I like playing Jungle Gin, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

Today's COVID numbers:
1,986 cases
100 deaths


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

good old mr arthuritis came to visit yesterday. he is fascinated with my hips. after 2 days of agony i made a very painful trip to the basement to fetch my heating pad. 

i am currently propped up on pillows & drinking coffee & eating brownies. pretending i'm on a balcony in Paris.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

scammers
i got no use for them.

i got my computer scammed one day. one of those what they call an air attack. 
it was malicious but, only to make you buy their product.

once i discovered you can go in & uninstall it while it's loading & get rid of it, all was well. it pops up as an alert & makes it seem as though you can't get back into your pc safely unless you buy their software to clean up malicious things on your computer. don't fall for it. 

you can go into your task manager where you uninstall other programs & find the name of it & uninstall it as it's running. i learned that after being forced to pay $45 to buy their crap to get back into my pc.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Been addicted to Word Whomp for awhile .. but it's frustrating that my high scores aren't being entered lately. I sometimes play Microsoft's Solitaire and jigsaw puzzles.


 
i just tried the word whomp & whoa nellie if i don't suck at it. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

Well I believe they are doing maintenance to our wi-fi so I think I'm gonna call it a night.

Chow dahlings!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't think there's going to be enough coffee today to take care of the grouchiness I got going on this morning. I think it's because I have to cook today instead of working out in the cafeteria. I prefer it out there. People are nicer. My days in the kitchen are usually unpleasant.

Supposed to get some weather tonight so, I might not be on. We'll see what it's doing when I get home. If it's bad I'll likely read a book or something.

It is difficult to get excited about cooking for our patients cuz it's the same thing all the time. Sun through Sat. All day, every day. And the stuff can't be doctored at all so it's about as appealing as a zit faced teenager. ~Wrinkles nose~ Co-workers in the back aren't very nice to work with either. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful for my job. Just not for some of the situations there.

Toodles!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2020)

Well, I've gone from 40 hrs a week to 30. And I'll be losing $500 a paycheck with these cuts they've made in order to avoid laying us off. I am concerned to say the least. I am a little angry. I am definitely scared for the future. I hope I don't lose everything because of this. I don't see how I could recover from that.

So, needless to say...I am even more grouchy this evening. For this I apologize.

We have 2,025 cases of COVID in KS with 107 dead today. The county I am in is holding steady at 17 cases but that may change soon. Thirty people were sent home to quarantine from the pizza plant & there was infections at the Harbor Freight here. So, we may be filling up soon. Plus, we have a bunch of expecting mothers.

If they lay us off I don't know if they'll hire us back.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

I was supposed to work till close tonight in the cafeteria but, it still hasn't rained & my hips are killing me. So I might see if my co-worker wants an extra day to stay till close today. Less money for me but, I can come home & break out my heating pad & wait for the rain to come in & relieve me.

Spring is finally here. The evenings are in the 40's. The days vary from 60's & 70's. I have arthritis in my hip joints & the only time they really bother me is before it rains. It's pretty miserable. But, nothing compared to my poor mother who has rheumatoid arthritis. She's having a very difficult time right now.

Well, I suppose I'll see you all in a few hrs.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

Free to read
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

Also free to read
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/vide...104da4-75cb-4862-b6ff-d5dff675d6b7_video.html


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> good old mr arthuritis came to visit yesterday. he is fascinated with my hips. after 2 days of agony i made a very painful trip to the basement to fetch my heating pad.
> 
> i am currently propped up on pillows & drinking coffee & eating brownies. pretending i'm on a balcony in Paris.


Oh yes, yesterday was painful here, storm was coming.

I like your bistro set up and the music. I made brownies last night too!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/vide...527080-e610-4bb0-8b1d-5d3beb021b47_video.html


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

I love brownies.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2020)

We jumped up 457 cases in Kansas today with 112 deaths. I have a feeling they're gonna have to extend the stay at home orders beyond May 3rd here. They'd be foolish not to.

Long day. Wasn't in the best of moods. Still hurting some. Had to get online & get some groceries ordered. I only have to wait till Sat. evening. Not too bad. I think everyone is going into the stores. Not me man.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2020)

Plant works 30 days to make product for PPE

They worked 12 hr shifts & lived there 24/7 for a whole month.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2020)

Mayor wants to use her town as a test group for COVID


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2020)

88% of COVID pts put on ventilators die


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2020)

Re-opening too soon


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2020)

For some reason I am particularly tired this evening. Probably because I was up after 1 a.m. this morning. My sleep schedule is a little wonky right now. Sometimes I can sleep & sometimes I can't get my brain to shut off. Oh well. I may not be awake much longer.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2020)

_Today I have to get gas & do my grocery pick up.  Then I can chill & eat my ice cream & do whatever.  I've been playing video games more to keep occupied.  There just isn't anything else to do besides nap.

My hips are still hurting some so I don't think housework is gonna help that situation any.  It may rain again in a few days so that may be why I'm hurting.  I haven't damaged anything to my knowledge.  

It's nice outside so, the neighbors down the street keep running by on 4 wheelers in the alley & they're not supposed to be.  Last summer they did this all day...every day.  If they do it this year I'm gonna hafta start calling the police because it's too much of a disturbance.  Sometimes they go by here in the middle of the night on those things.  It's just uncalled for.  We have dirt tracks they can use for that crap.  Not our yards. _


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2020)

Pixabay

_Well, I have had my dinner & now I'm just chillin & having a wine cooler. The trip to town was a bit unnerving but, I took my meds so I should be right as rain soon._


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2020)

Healing Chinese ZEN music

I sometimes wonder if this virus will be preparing some of us for an extraordinary destiny. Hardships are just the way of the world. It's what this life has to offer. Some are worse than others. Some are blessings in disguise. Some are teaching tools from God. It is what it is. You have to just work through it so you can come out the other side. Sometimes if it weren't for hardship I would never grow as a person. In order for growth to take place, change must come. So, maybe that's why this virus is here. Maybe there is human growth that needs to happen & this is God's way of dealing with it. I don't know. I just know it's not easy living through this & not breaking. I am also discovering some things about myself, my life & the people in it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2020)

I guess the kids in town are getting bored so they're blowing up people's mailboxes.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2020)

Morning. 
I have to work till close today. It's forecasted to be 83F out. 

They are talking about re-opening May 3. I think it's too soon. I believe they will have a 2nd wave. I'm concerned that if they re-open, they may make us take our masks off again at work. I contacted the DOL to see what rights I have as worker to protect myself. So, we shall see.

I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2020)

One of my co-workers may have been exposed to COVID via his mother. Won't know for 48 hrs.
Till then, I'm praying like crazy. He lives with his folks & I"m really surprised since they sent his dad home that they just told the employee to mask up. I guess they decided to open the cath-lab at work. We're still on lockdown till May 3rd to my knowledge.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2020)

"I know my heart will never be the same But I'm telling myself I'll be okay" ~ Sara Evans

For as long as I can remember, I've had trouble with relationships of any kind. I've never really had any true friends. I've never been able to get close enough to anyone. Most people let me in for a time and then turn me loose when they are done with me. Or they leave me. I've never had one single person stay. Never had anyone that could manage to love enough to stay & be a part of my life without giving up at some point. 

For years I've been smiling through it all but, right now the pain has finally gotten to be too much and I've decided to let go. To stop chasing dreams & hoping for people to care or to love me. I don't have the energy left to care. I've given up on any hope of any relationship ever working out with anyone. Mainly because every time I reach out, I get hurt. No matter what.

At first I used to think it was all my fault but, it takes 2 to tango. I've laid my heart out in front of people just to get it stomped on. I've made every effort I could to get relationships started & keep them going. To no avail. I kept wondering what was wrong with *me*. But, it isn't all my fault. It has to do with them and so many other life factors. But, I've decided to remove myself from the equation. 

I will go along in this life by myself if I have to. Because I no longer know what else to do. People have suggested I go do volunteer work but, really, who is gonna wanna spend time with me after that even? How would that be any different than what I already deal with?  I'm not trying to sound like I'm whining or anything. I'm just unloading. I've never known how to be a friend or how to get along well with others that much. I've had issues since childhood. 

I keep telling myself that it will be ok. That I will manage. But sometimes I truly wonder if my sanity can handle it. Never having any support or anyone to talk to. I talk to my parents but, they are not going to live forever. At best I may get maybe another 10 yrs with them if I'm lucky. And that's a big if. After that, my world is going to become a very dark place. I don't know how things are going to go then. All I hope for is that God will be there to catch me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2020)

Today I feel a little better. Mindset is still kind of crappy. Even though we added another 250+ to COVID count, the governor still wants to re-open Kansas. I still think it's a mistake. It was really slow at work this evening. Tomorrow I get off at 3p. Then I'm off Friday. 

It's supposed to be 87F tomorrow. I wonder if this summer is going to be a scorcher. Last year wasn't bad.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2020)

Kansans are collectively waiting today to see what the new "rules" are going to be for re-opening. 

They are having chili cheese dogs today as the grill special. There's nothing on the hot food side that interests me at all. I won't get a lunch break so I won't have to worry about it. Thank goodness. 

It was chilly in the house this morning. I don't know what anyone considers chilly but 67 is too much for me. It will be 78F later today. Tomorrow they changed it to 85F for the high. Glad I will be home tucked in my a/c.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh, Marci.... You'll find some friends and you probably have some already but just don't realize it. Keep reaching out. 

At any rate, you have us!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2020)

I am glad for all of you. You've made this past few months a little easier to bear.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2020)

The co-workers mom turned out to be ok. Thank goodness.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2020)

Waiting for the governor to come on in a few min with a new revision to the state of emergency plan. Not sure if she will make our stay at home till the 14th of May or not.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2020)

Well, we're gonna open in 4 phases. Despite the fact that we now have over 4200 cases and 129 deaths. I plan to remain isolated for the unforeseeable future. I told my mom until we are completely case free for at least a month or 2...I will not be coming to visit. I believe despite the summer weather that we may see a case or two here and there till fall unless we get a 2nd wave from re-opening right away. Then another wave this fall for sure.

I am off tomorrow so, I will be chillin in the a/c while it's near 90F out.

Chillin this evening with this:





Y'all have a good night.


----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2020)

I am not fulfilling my duties to this forum today. I did however come up with a new idea for a thread!! I'm so excited! 

We have 4,449 cases of COVID with 130 dead today in Kansas. I still don't think re-opening right now is the answer. 

Starting Monday the 4th we will be coming to work and temping ourselves and recording the temps. If it's anything like how some people temp...I think we're in trouble. If they do it themselves there's nothing to stop them from lying. Anyway, if we have a fever of 100.0 or higher we mask up, tell the boss and go home. At which point we will have to be tested in order to return to work. Not sure how many times that will happen that the ins. will cover. 

Anyway, there's a company that has no relation to us that's gonna do drive through testing outside work every Friday and Saturday but our chief medical officer has some concerns about whether or not the test would be done properly and about how sanitary that would be. I have to agree there. Plus, if they are just volunteers and not medical personnel, whose to say they wouldn't cause damage to your nasal cavity during the swab? I can't see where they would have any way of washing their hands. Or keeping our samples sterile. I will just do in house testing if need be. 

Alright...new thread time...~rubs hands together and grins~


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2020)

Today's numbers 4,746 with 131 dead.

On a personal note...having a crappy day but, not nearly as crappy as the new covid cases.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

I work the early shift today.
Still feel like crap so today is happy music day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

I'll just post the stuff I like in here that way I'm not starting threads that already exist.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

I don't have to worry about setting the alarm tomorrow. It's my day off so I'll be sleeping in. We have to start temping ourselves at work tomorrow. If we have a fever we will be sent home and we have to get tested for COVID and pass the test before we can return to work. I doubt it will take my coworkers long to break the thermometer. I'm sure some of them won't do it right. I'm not even sure I will. Never used one of those ones you drag across your head. There's always someone who will lie in order to work anyway cuz "they need the money." We've had people come to work with the flu cuz they didn't wanna lose a day of pay. They gave that crap to everyone else in the kitchen. Anyway, you guys have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

Today was dreadful. I'm glad I'm off tomorrow. I might just get slightly drunk tonight.
And listen to this while I'm doing it. Paris is the place to drink is it not? LOL






May have to dance with my stuffed monkey. Might as well. Who's here that's gonna care? *Looks around* Nobody. 

I hate when one person in a group of people has to get all bent out of shape and make everyone else around them in a rotten mood for the rest of the day. Especially over something stupid. Oh well....*Shrugs*

I got pizza, peeps, brownies & ice cream. Oh yes and liquor. So it's all good. 
I just realized I should explain when I said peeps I didn't mean people. I meant the little sugar coated marshmallow Peeps. *Giggles*


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

*Cracks open the second wine cooler*


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

I am having a romantic interlude with my pizza. LMAO!


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

I got an award!

10 minutes ago
*Addicted*
1,000 messages? Impressive!

Groovy...


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

Before I forget...KS numbers are up 581 cases today with 134 deaths.
How much you wanna bet the governor is gonna have to shut us back down again cuz she just wouldn't wait? *SMH*


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

I like this Rose


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

I wandered over to Facebook to smart off. Since I'm crocked and they're ignoring me. Might as well have a laugh.

*sways to the music* good thing I stay in when i'm drinking.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)

I like the ones you posted too. Do you like Edith Piaf?


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I wandered over to Facebook to smart off. Since I'm crocked and they're ignoring me. Might as well have a laugh.
> 
> *sways to the music* good thing I stay in when i'm drinking.


Oh dear. Be careful


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

man it's hot when you drink. i hate that. *fans self*


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I like the ones you posted too. Do you like Edith Piaf?



not a clue. i don't know who she is. lay it on me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

*pops a peep in my mouth and waits for some Edith*


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

if i were a little more crappy i'd give that noisy neighbor what for with some karaoke but, i don't like the idea of going to jail tonight. maybe another time. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

hmph...must be doing their practice runs from the air base here. either that or they're sending troops somewhere.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

seems i've been left to entertain myself. heeeeeeeeeeeere's Edith!


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

i'm out of peeps.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

i don't speak french so i have no clue what she's singing but who cares? listen to her! *squeals with glee*


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

This is nice...


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

good night...


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Happy Jazz

This morning I'm just kind of blah. Scratch that. It's actually afternoon now. Times flies.
Getting ready to get some food in me. Got some bills paid. I like paying my bills online. A lot less work that way. Years ago it was an excuse to get out of the house and just errands that had to be run. We were in a small town so we just drove to the places and pd them in person. Boy how things have changed.

I'll be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

In the past 2 days KS has gone up over 700 cases of COVID. And we just re-opened today. 
I don't know what the governor was thinking by re-opening so soon.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

I decided this evening (like an hr ago) that I am leaving Facebook except to play Glamour Puss Bingo    and using the Gameroom app.

If nobody is gonna talk to me there and I'm just gonna sit idle then might as well find some other stuff to do. Think I'll try to get back into doing my exercising at home. Don't want to share the gym equipment at work. ~wrinkles nose~ i just pd my one time $25 fee to get in to workout when this bloody virus hit a month later. i could've bought 3 or 4 tubs of ice cream for that. lol!

oh well. night folks!


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

in just a few minutes i have to leave for work and i work the closing shift today. this is the first day i have to take my temp before i can report to work. hoping for a good day but, not sure if it will happen.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

*cracks open a wine cooler*

i don't know if it's the weather or what but, everybody seems to be in the mood to fight this week. people at work have been being nasty to me and then they go tattle like children and i get chewed out. 

everywhere online, people are fighting. 

people are becoming violent in stores.

i mean good Lord people! a couple months in quarantine and everyone's up in arms. wear your masks...don't wear your masks....go out in public....stay home. i don't care. jeez louise!

i'm over all the COVID arguments and snarky remarks. someone has a death wish...go lick a handrail. don't take it out on everyone else.

i got co-workers who have in-laws that have passed away so their wife is acting like a nut job which makes him go off on me for doing my job.
one is in the middle of a divorce so she's going off on me because she's frustrated. i do that crap and i get my butt jumped about it. i don't know why everyone has to fight and be so hateful to other people. i'm just sick to death of it.

i have to keep my internet for a yr. depending on how things are next winter....i may not keep the internet. i don't  know yet.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

They're supposed to have the new Canasta game on pogo.com so, I'm gonna go see.

Night everyone!


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

Well...new Canasta is fun!


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Good morning people of SF.
I have the short shift today. Thank goodness. It's been a lousy week. This weekend I'm off so, that should help.

Looks like a nice day out. I haven't looked at the weather so, I'm not certain what we're in for today. I'm curious as to when I can stop using the furnace. I still have to turn it on at night a little because it gets too chilly to sleep. I can't sleep if I'm too hot or too cold. And finding that just right temp has been difficult.

I have a feeling that the new thermometer at work will be hard pressed to find any of us feverish since it pretty much temps us all between 96 & 97F. Gotta love that digital accuracy. *rolls eyes*

They're having BLT wraps & french fries on the grill today. Should be busy. The count has been going up at work and things have been a little busier in the cafeteria so hopefully we'll be back at it before long. I'm tired of having 10 customers and standing around with nothing to do the rest of the evening. We've cleaned and re-cleaned everything 52 times. I'm over it already.

Have a great day you guys!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Played with my camera on the laptop and made a 3D pic. You have to click on it to see the 3D effects.



http://imgur.com/rmeaPW1


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

A little something for @RadishRose


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I just noticed I'm on a list here. 

*does a little dance*


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I've been thinking. I know...you can smell the smoke. Har har!

I'm not condoning alcoholism on the job but, it would make the day less miserable if at the half way point they'd let us have a shot of something. I know my day would get better. Putting up with those yayholes all day and not having any relief kinda sucks. 

Some might say vacation works fine for them. That's great for the week or two you're gone. It's all the in between days till the next one that I'm thinking about. I'm not a booze hound I just think it would be nice to have a little something to take the edge off the day. A more chill Marci is a much more agreeable Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Yes I know I've been in here several times now...LOL

I was looking at a video on facebook that a great deal of the deaths in NY were simply marked as COVID19 deaths whether they were or not. This got me to thinking about something that's been niggling at the back of my brain for a while now.

I wonder if this isn't some sort of deliberate bioterrorism by our own greedy governments to get more money for it's officials. I can totally see people all over the world being brought to their graves intentionally by the leaders in the form of a modern day gas chamber. To what end I don't know. But if that's the case...that is simply sick. Either that or this really is flat out bioterrorism and it will happen again in an effort to kill us all. There are places that hate a lot of other people because of their religious beliefs and they won't rest until we're dead. It is something to ponder.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

You know...people are entitled to their opinions. But, that doesn't give them the right to run around talkin  on other people and their opinions. You don't like something someone thinks...it's fine to disagree but you don't gotta be crappy about it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Some songs about Thursday's....


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

~kicks back & listens to my Thursday tunes~


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

If I find out there's songs for every day of the week I'm gonna be delighted.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

@C'est Moi  check out the Thursday songs. They're pretty cool.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I'm scheduled for the whole shebang tomorrow at work till close. I kinda don't mind going home at 3 in the afternoon but, that won't get momma a new car. Or much else really.

So far none of us have had a fever. They (being whoever is responsible for stocking) haven't been keeping up with the little black covers they want us to put on the thermometers and when I asked if there were more the answer was "I don't know." Good answer! LOL! We could all die from a really bad virus but it's ok if you don't know where there are more disposable covers to keep this thing sterile. Way to take care of us.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


>



Don't rush me. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

*cracks open 3rd wine cooler*


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

Oh shite!

https://www.techtimes.com/articles/...n-might-be-more-contagious-than-the-first.htm


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

https://www.techtimes.com/articles/...son-behind-coronavirus-deadly-blood-clots.htm


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

I'm off Saturday!


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

I'm on the downhill slope. It's almost 2 a.m. and I gotta be up at 8.

Chow!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

It's sad to think that it could be possible that the government is covering something up at the cost of our lives. But, I wouldn't be surprised. Wouldn't be the first time if I recall. I just think there's something fishy with this whole COVID thing. I'm starting to wonder if it was bioterrorism. And if it was done by enemies. How can a person know? There's information coming out about possible cover ups of information. None of the drs or officials seem to be on the same page about the details of this crap. And there's just things about this that don't make sense. Just the spread of this alone makes no sense. Some places having such higher numbers than others makes no sense.

Anyway...I'm in the docket for the whole day at work. Fun times.  We're having a very popular chicken salad on the menu today that if I don't swipe some early for a sammie for myself, I won't get any. It's been getting a little busier at work so, we may have a normal patient count soon. Until they open to visitors though, things are still quiet compared to what they were. We did a lot of outside business. People like our food.

Looks like it could rain today. Tomorrow is trash day. Whoop! I got some. Those boys on that truck have to run alongside...I truly mean run...alongside the truck. I'd be dead in a block. Maybe 1/2. I don't know how they keep help. The other day...there was a chunky boy. I doubt he'll last long. He appeared to be suffering some. 

Have a great day. We'll see how mine goes. *rolls eyes*


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

I ended up having to swap with the boy. It's our day tomorrow to change the grease in the fryer and he no know how. LOL!

We're sporting a bit of rain this afternoon too.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

Gonna go watch a movie or something.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

I think just about everyone I've been in contact with this week has become annoyed with me. I'm about ready to just throw in the towel.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

watching Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

If anyone is on Pogo.com and has a membership and wants to play Canasta or Jungle Gin with me...I'd enjoy that. Just start a conversation wit me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

Might finish Royal Tenenbaums tonight. Wifi was being hinky last night which happens occasionally. Plus I was distracted by other things. We are supposed to get rain for the next 3 days. I am not excited. It will be cool out as well.

Since I had to switch with the boy yesterday, I am scheduled for the shift till close tonight. I gotta change the grease in the fryers which is a good thing because we're having onion rings and they wreck the grease. Our grill special is onion rings and a Hawaiian BBQ chicken sandwich. Last time this meal was yummy so, I'm gonna see about that. I might even get it free since one of the cashiers messed up and didn't give me a discount last time. That's even better. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

Sitting here this evening and thinking about the fact that America is supposedly a free country. But, it really isn't. Not when you actually think about it. We don't really have free speech or the freedom to have our own thoughts and opinions. To celebrate things we enjoy. Because there's always someone there ready to stomp your ideals into the ground if they don't match up to theirs.

Someone always there ready to pounce and be offended by the actions, words or thoughts of another. Honestly...it's ridiculous. Makes it difficult for people to get along with one another. Makes it difficult for people to even want to try.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

I thought this was gonna be a good place to meet some new people and maybe make a couple online friends but, perhaps I was wrong.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I thought this was gonna be a good place to meet some new people and maybe make a couple online friends but, perhaps I was wrong.


Now, now Frank.  Let's not be hasty.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Quote of the day:


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Eye of the Beholder:


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Things that make me say awwwwwww!


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

I have a fondness for classic cars. I could never afford one but, I do enjoy them. I used to go to car shows with my now ex-husband. So here's the Classic car of the day...


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

My birth flower is the carnation. Which is kinda neat because they are my favorite.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Ever since I was a little girl I've loved Barbies. I have a porcelain Christmas edition one I saved up for and bought. Cost me $200 at the time.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Interesting article about mean people.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Nothing on today's docket except laziness. I will likely check to see what's new in here but, otherwise, I don't know. Can't exactly have any fun.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Or maybe I can...


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

OMG!!! The neighbor lady *FINALLY* left the house to go to the store or something. 
So I just got done cranking up some YouTube Karaoke and sang Loverboy's hit Working for the weekend. I feel *SOOOOOOOOOO* much better!


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

*Still reading the article from earlier.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Man that was one long article. That's ok. Kept me entertained for a while.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Frankly...I think the whole COVID19 thread needs to be placed under the Current news and hot topics thread. *SMH*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

*Glances @ the clock*
Trying to decide if 3:30 in the afternoon is too early to start a little alcohol intake.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

4:00...meh

*goes to fetch a drink*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

If I had known the bag next door was gonna be gone for 2 hrs I could've been having a ball all this time with karaoke.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)




----------



## drifter (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> OMG!!! The neighbor lady *FINALLY* left the house to go to the store or something.
> So I just got done cranking up some YouTube Karaoke and sang Loverboy's hit Working for the weekend. I feel *SOOOOOOOOOO* much better!


Well, do it again!


----------



## drifter (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 103740


Reminds of the littlle neighbor boy. He'd asked me a question, watch my face then asked if I was mad. He'd say,
" You're not mad are you?"  Don't be mad.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

drifter said:


> Well, do it again!



*I can't now. She's home from the store. *


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Cake Illusions


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Gonna take a nap....


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Had a nap. Time 4 food again. What a busy schedule.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

*I never did finish the Tanenbaum movie. Might have to try that after dinner.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

*I have mac-n-cheese and carrots for dinner along with the leftover cajun fried chicken. They send us chicken tenders and bone-in chicken that have been injected with cajun spice and then we bread it in a seasoned breading they give us. I can't eat the tenders. They're too spicy. But I can eat the bone-in. *


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

*It's a good thing I don't possess a fryer at home. I'd be dead by now.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

*I'll say this much for that virus...it's certainly caused enough fighting. Quite the uproar.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

*Getting some exercise in...shaking up a protein shake. I will be sexy. LOL*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

LOL!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

It's been a very lonely day. I wish when people say they care they would actually mean it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Decided to spiff up the website a bit. I didn't like the look so I lightened it a little and changed some of the text. Still fiddling with it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Ok...it looks better than it did and kept me busy for a couple hrs.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Waiting for my meds to kick in. Hopefully I can sleep tonight. *fingers crossed*


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Hopefully the meds will work soon. I think I've had enough of this day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

I sure hope that's fireworks I just heard and not gunshots.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

How is it that a person can have crackers in a sealed ziploc baggie and they still get stale?

Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

*slaps on hippie avatar & searches for fun music whilst drinking coffee*

good sunday morning to you all.






some people need to let this COVID19 fighting and fussing go. it doesn't matter who says what. none of us know the truth. we have no guarantee that the supposed credible sources are even telling the truth or telling us what they've been told to tell us. i trust no one anyway so, it doesn't matter to me. i have my own mind. i can look at several different sources and determine for myself what to believe or not.

 right now...i don't know what to believe. i wonder if any of them are telling the truth. i have my own thoughts on the matter but, i'll be damned if i'm gonna fight about it in my diary.  the situation at hand really, truly is what it is at this point and there's nothing any of us can do except protect ourselves, pray, wait this thing out, and hope for the best.

i got a few dishes done. i'm gonna work on eating the rest of the leftovers from yesterday. might order in pizza and wings tonight. that and i'm due for a shower. thank God for contactless delivery. lol!

*looks for more music*


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i kinda like some of her stuff. picks me up when i feel like crap. yesterday was pretty bad.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i used to have a bunch of these for my wii. they're fun. i should go back to doing those. i can find them on youtube quite a bit. yes even at 54 this is fun. they're more fun when you're just doing them for fun and not for points.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

cuz baby i'm a firework....*jams*


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

time to slap my teeth in and forage for food. brb


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

*enjoying eats and tunes*


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

stuff i used to listen to a lot. i don't listen to music much anymore unless it's christian or classical and it's usually in the car to and from work. to cover up the strange noises the car is making. if i can't hear it...i won't worry about it. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/trump-republicans-coronavirus-masks_n_5eb5aeecc5b6a673354216b4


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i like how they refer to us as a "herd"
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/covid-19-pandemic-worldwide-latest-news_n_5eb5561dc5b62d0addad7ae9


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

lol!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/trump-covid-19-vaccine_n_5eb5d1b5c5b6c3bd86ff0b9c


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

what the hell is "moderated" quarantine?

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/anth...antine-coronavirus_n_5eb74dd5c5b6c3bd870057f6


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coro...-social-distancing_n_5eb46a71c5b6fc97b31414fb


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

they are predicting a 134,000 death toll by august


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

they said right now the number is the equivalent to portland maine. so that's gonna be almost 2 of portland. more than an entire states worth of people are gonna die by august.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

why we need to wear the masks. and pay special attn to the distance of the particals.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

eh...what do they care? as long as the economy doesn't go to hell...what's an entire state+ worth of deaths?


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

little more fun stuff....in between rounds of morbidity


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coronavirus-womens-economic-crisis_n_5eb58b15c5b6197b8461c0c5


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

*boogies in seat*


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

oh oh oh ohhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

*snaps fingers*


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

not looking forward to another long week at work. at least business has been picking up a little bit. there's only so much thumb twiddling we can do. we've had disco and hip hop going in the cafeteria this week. we've been dancing on the job to try to keep from going nuts. least it amuses the customers.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i often find myself annoyed with know-it-alls. like their opinion is the word written in stone and there is to be no disagreement with them. *rolls eyes* no matter what they think they know...just because i'm not shouting it to the rooftops doesn't mean i'm not thinking it and they can't keep me from doing that. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i changed my mind about dinner this evening. i think i'm gonna have soup and toast. sounds good. i still gotta polish off the last of that chicken. man anymore breast meat is so tough.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

we now return to our regular programming...had to call my mommy


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

my mother is getting depressed because she can't go to town with dad and eat out. they like to do that sometimes. plus she has nobody to talk to but dad. that can't be fun. dad's a grouch.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

a little mother's day humor...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

my baby brother is in this walmart ad. he's the little guy at the very beginning 3rd in from the left. bless his little masked heart.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=267055611154518


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

How I feel right now...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

woooooooooooooooooooo! let's get this party started! some tunes to take the crust off your cracker...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

alright....let's get wild! this is what happens when you are quarantined too long....*dancing*


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i always thought it would be kinda fun to be a dj. spin tunes to keep the masses entertained.
this next group got their name when Gaynel Hodge, brother of Alex and later famous with his hit Earth Angel, was present with the Platters when their trademark name was coined, named after the *term popular with DJs when refering to records*, hence Platters.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

another nice and easy jam...i bet the ladies went nuts for this guy...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

walkin....yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaw!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

a little something to dance to.....*snaps fingers*


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

my personal fave from the chordettes...bum bum bum bum


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

now we get a little gangsta....


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

what i tell all the fellas....


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

time to break out the poodle skirts girls!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i think i'll take my skillz over to facebook for a while. have a good night y'all.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

ahhhhh...nothing going on there. guess i'll keep poking around here.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i see a slight resemblance with this pic and my avatar...


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

Good morning.
I enjoy the internet but I've never been to keen on all the arguing. I guess people have trouble having calm discussions online. I prefer the lighter less toxic threads because I'm a lover not a fighter. 

It's not supposed to warm up here until Wednesday. May get some rain the next couple days. Here we are, almost the middle of May and I'm still running the furnace. What's up with that?  I'm in no hurry to see 100F days so I guess I can't complain.

I'm on the schedule till close today. I wish we could choose who we wanted to work with everyday but, I realize that would never work out. LOL

Have a good day everyone. Off to work.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

Long day. Had to cover the rest of a shift for a co-worker that had to go home sick. I don't really understand why people go to work sick. Why infect everyone else if you don't have to? She wasn't even wearing a mask. I mean come on...middle of a pandemic here. 

It's raining & 41F here. Gonna sleep good tonight. They get pork chops and apple stuffing with a mixed veggie on Monday nights for supper. Some people don't know how to get the chops cooked good enough.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

I have noticed as I get older that I'm becoming less tolerant of a lot of things. The thing that really bothers me the most is thumping of people's stereos. Especially when they're in their home & it's thumping so loud you can hear it inside your home a half a block away.  

Or when they're driving past your house & it shakes the windows. That's just nonsense. I hope they go deaf. It would serve them right. I don't know how they can listen to it without it hurting their ears. I would assume if they had anxiety that vibration from the music would only irritate that. 

We used to crank the music when we were younger but, nothing like this. I'm sensitive to any racket so, it cranks the anxiety up to about 10. This town I live in is noisy almost all the time. It's difficult to get any rest here. I miss my home town but, I had to leave because it was either that or starve. They didn't pay me enough to make ends meet.

I miss the quiet and the safety of home. I could go for a walk there & not have to worry too much about being harmed. We rarely had noise issues. Here there is constant thumping music from cars and roaring trucks and people talking so loud outside you can hear them inside & then there's my neighbor. OMG! She's got to be the noisiest woman on the planet. She must not have been taught any manners as a child.

She slams, bangs, thumps and bumps everything over on her side of the duplex at all hours. The landlord was of little use cuz he's a chicken . So now when she wakes me in the middle of the night I have to go beat the wall& holler over that I'm gonna call the police to get her to quit. With all that & this virus stuff & everybody being all crappy at work...I'm starting to get pretty mad & I'm beginning to lose my patience. 

I've had to go for far too long with no stress outlet. And I'm concerned I'm gonna blow one of these days. There's only so much drugs a person can take. I think I need to look into some noise depravation stuff like noise cancelling headphones or something. I was thinking about that and a weighted blanket and a room darkening mask. Maybe I would feel better if I could lay there and pretend to be dead once in a while. LOL! Oh well...~Shrugs~


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Well we went from 5000+ cases on Friday to 7000+ Monday. Over a 1000 of those cases were in Ford County alone. I don't know what's going on over there but, I hope they get it under control soon. That place has been like an out of control fire for a week now.

I got the short shift later today. Gonna go hit the sack cuz I'm finally tired. Night everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Good morning.
According to my math (which could seriously be wrong) this is morning 19,710 in my life. Give or take for all that leap year nonsense.

It's only supposed to make it to 51F today with a 70% chance of rain. I've got a pbj sandwich on my tummy. Should take care of me till I get off at 3. Then I'm probably gonna order pizza. 

Life is so much better when people aren't fighting & trying to drag each other down. I prefer lifting someone up but, many times it's just not appreciated. I find communicating with people has become increasingly difficult. I don't know if a sign of the times or if it's because people just don't listen anymore. I just know it's a real drag.

I gotta go. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

This is an article about Fauci's testimony in the Washington Post. 
Article here...

I frankly believe it's too late. We've already opened up just enough & allowed people to mingle without masks and distancing. Surely a second wave is imminent. As I have said before, I wonder how many us will have to die before this is over...

I sincerely hope it is just a virus that made its way here on its own and not the work of money hungry monsters who don't care if the "herd" comes to harm. If the latter is the case...what would stop them from ending us all? Who knows?

Some of us are fighting to stay safe and keep others safe as best we can. And that is really all we can do at this point. That and pray. We really need the Savior right now more than anything. I believe He will keep an eye on us. At some point the world is supposed to come to an end. What that end will be, I don't know. But, I'm certain things will get a lot worse than this before it's over.

Every day I wake and ask God to keep us safe. Every day I look for shelter in His love. I feel as though He can & will protect me...if that's His will for my life. I will accept whatever comes. Meanwhile, I'm going to do what I can to keep myself safe so that I can continue to go to work and help feed the staff, the patients & their visitors so that people can survive and do their jobs to keep everyone else safe.

I hope in the end...when the dust settles and the dead are buried, that people will realize that you can't just always do whatever the hell you want and not have to pay for it. Sometimes life comes with a price and that price gets collected eventually.

I hope the Lord will bring comfort to those who've lost their families and friends to this beast of a virus.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

On the horizon...


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

U.S. deficit has grown to $738 billion in April alone

I don't understand how this happens. I mean is this not the same thing as balancing a budget at home? What I like to call the no money, no shoppy policy. What do they spend that kind of money for that they're not paying back?


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Today was decent. Not sure what's on tomorrow's agenda. I'm scheduled to close in the cafeteria but, if the sick chick doesn't come in they will move me to her position. I can't ever get a FT spot because I'm too flexible and that's what they need me for. They don't have enough people they can trust to cross train and get the job done.

What bugs me is some of the new hires are pitifully uneducated in food service and they can get a FT spot right away because there's only one thing they can do with them. Seems a bit unfair if you ask me but, that's office politics. There's a spot I want and they refuse to give it to me FT because they'd have to cut my pay & because it's not considered a "cooks" position even though we do cook food all day. 

There's a couple people at work that I click with pretty good so we usually have a fun day at work when we're together. One kid tries to get me to let go and be silly. Sometimes I do. He gets a kick out of it.

Be back in a bit. Gotta shower and do a breathing treatment.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

_So much better. Shower is out of the way. Treatment is under way. 

https://www.leaf.tv/3200275/hot-shower-benefits/

I really need to start spending more time doing something. I like tai chi and yoga and I need to do something to help myself lose weight or at least be moving. I need to get back to trying to make healthy choices at meal time which right now is a little difficult as we don't always have what I need at the store. I need to start trying to take better care of myself. 

It's hard to do when you have depression. Personally I don't wanna do much of anything with this stuff. I know that I need to do it for a better quality of life but at the same time I feel like if I'm just gonna grow older and die anyway...why torture myself? But, I realize that the treatments for some of the issues I will soon face will be more costly & will likely have long lasting effects on my health as is. 

Do any of you have a hard time getting motivated now that we're older and more tired and more sore?_


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

I love music. I especially enjoy music from other places in the world. This style always seems like a lot of fun. Even though I have no clue what they're saying...I love listening and dancing. 

I have discovered many kinds that I like. I like a lot of Indian music. I love oriental music. Stuff like this makes you feel good. It's like an audio vacation.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2020)

One thing I am not...is an expert at anything. I have general ideas on things and certain things I know from learning or experience. I am of the mind that sometimes it's ok to just let people be wrong. A person doesn't have to be right all the time about everything. Sometimes it's ok to let people figure stuff out on their own. Sometimes a mistake, even though it should probably be corrected, isn't always a bad thing. 

We are turkey wraps in the grill today and the hot food section has pigs in a blanket and sweet potatoes. I rarely eat from the hot food side since that's where most of the non-handwashing is happening. My tummy has been upset from my ulcer so I might just do a hamburger or something that's not as spicy today. 

Spoke to my mother on mother's day on the phone. She's getting a little depressed, too. Her and dad like to go for coffee or a meal at the restaurant in town and they can't do that. So it's just her, dad & the cats. And dad's not always the best company. He's a grouch.

We're forecast for 68F for a high and rain today. I'm on the docket till close no matter what shift I'm on today.

See you all later!


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2020)

Possible 2nd wave has arrived?


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2020)

Today was a very busy day. They are starting elective surgeries again so we are seeing more staff & visitors trickling in to the cafeteria. I have no idea when or if things will return to normal anytime soon. When you think about it, fall isn't that far off. If the governor opens phase 4 in June....we may see more COVID spike up. And then it's anyone's guess what will happen. 

We are seeing difficulties getting our orders in at the hospital for our food. If things get worse, it's hard telling what kind of effect it will have on meal planning for the patients. I was watching our governor give her daily statement online and she said the unemployment numbers are a little worse than that of the depression. Not good.

People are having a hard time adjusting to this new way of life. I'm doing reasonably ok with it but,
I've been suffering from depression with all this.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

USA Today article about Dr Bright's whistleblowing

Congressional meeting with Dr Rick Bright


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Sitting here with my coffee and watching the congressional meeting with Dr Bright. I find this interesting but, not surprising. The reason I say this is because when a person has safety concerns...no one wants to hear it. So, I'm not surprised that his requests went unheeded and were dismissed and then he was cut from meetings for being too upsetting. 

I think about the things I've reported at work and the actions that have not been taken because dept heads are more concerned with people showing up and doing the work than they were about whether safety protocols were followed. We have safety policies in place. If I notify the safety officer I will be receiving a scolding and told that if I don't feel safe then I need to do what I feel will keep me safe. (Between the lines this means...if you don't feel safe...you are free to quit.) Is it fair? No. But this is the problem with businesses, you have to just do what you're told or suffer the consequences. Either being fired or treated poorly at work for trying to do the right thing.

I don't understand why people have to be punished for trying to help keep things safe. We get told to mind our own business or get out. But, when we are brought into the company we are told that if we don't report things properly we risk being fired. So the MAN is covered at both ends at controlling us and keeping us in line. We then have to choose whether or not to risk our job to do the right thing. I don't understand why more isn't done to protect the employee who is trying to do the right thing to protect their company and keep it safe. The problem is that so few of us are willing to do the right thing. They have no way to police 1200 employees. They refuse to police 15 employees. They don't really care whether we adhere or not UNTIL a problem arises that could get them in trouble with authoritative forces such as State or Federal officials.

So that dr is trying to do the right thing and he's being told he's being disruptive. All because he won't keep his mouth shut and sit there like a good little boy. This kind of stuff ticks me off so badly. I'm a right fighter. I believe in fighting for things to be done right and I hate being muted and forced to just ignore it. Especially during this pandemic but, I know if I say anything what I will be met with. So again...forced to choose between earning a living or doing the right thing. No person should have to be forced to do this. We should be able to report things and have them checked out and be safe to keep our jobs. We are not trying to cause problems just have things done in a safe and proper manner. It's been this way in food service all these years. It is the one part of this career that drives me completely crazy.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Holy crap! 
That congressional meeting was 6 hrs long. It was extremely interesting, though. I think it's sad that when a person tries to do the right thing, they are penalized for it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Countries locking down again


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

We are headed down a very bad road if this virus situation gets worse.

Grocery prices


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

If others follow suit we are screwed as a nation...


Wisconsin Reopens


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

COVID & droplets from speech


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Saliva tests


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I'm sure being an admin on any site is a lot like being a parent. Having to keep an eye on the kids. Make sure they don't kill each other while you're not looking. LOL!

It's not always easy for human beings to get along because there are just too many personality differences. Some of us experience difficulty in keeping our mouths shut when people tick us off. ~Grins~ Others are quite good at ignoring these things. In a perfect world we would all get along. Unfortunately Joe Blow may not like Ben Greens point of view or attitude and then next thing you know...things can get heated. It's everywhere. Online and in life. 

I notice with all the different generations having to work together on the job there is a lot more problems at work than before. One group doesn't understand the other and another doesn't want to do what the other wants and some of them have no use for another group. Lots of fighting on the job. Never seen so much of it in my life till the past 5 years. What always gets me is that the bosses are too neutral. They let people get away with stuff that should be dealt with. 

I think a lot of times people just don't understand one another or they think they do and make assumptions and then people just can't learn to get along. When I'm at work, I just want to work and not have to be forced into small talk because the talking seems to cause more misunderstandings and problems. I have noticed here lately that they employees who don't talk unless spoken to seem to have no problems whatsoever. I wonder if I adopt this method at work if it will make things easier. Guess I'll find out. 

I hate fighting and arguing. I have no time, patience or use for such activity. I would prefer to be left alone as to being dragged into verbal confrontations at work every day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Well another day is gone. I've enjoyed myself on here today.

I was a little disappointed by the fact that our governor signed an executive order for Phase 1.5 she calls it. To begin in 3 days. I cringe at the thought of this. I understand the economic side of this. We will have no choice but to move forward and take the losses of life that are going to come with it. It is just a very sad ordeal. No matter what, people are going to suffer. There's no winning side to this. I think that's part of what makes this so devastating. 

Each day as I go to work...I wait quietly. I keep waiting for the day when they send out a mass email that we are all hands on deck because the virus has hit and hit hard. I hope it won't get to be too overwhelming but, I don't think they're as prepared for that as they think they are.

I think mistakes in government have been made. I believe now that they knew about this way before March and did nothing. They let us down. They have not done their best to protect us as they should have. And that just upsets me so very much. It makes me feel as though we do not matter enough to be considered when something horrible is about to happen. And we are expected to trust these people with information and our lives.

Just stuff to think about as we head into a new week. This isolation has been stressful and very difficult for some. For me it has brought home so new revelations about my personal life that I'm working to rectify. It has not been a time of watching my diet and exercising because in my mind I figure if there's a chance I could get this crap and die tomorrow or next week or whatever, I'd rather have the ice cream than be doing crunches. LOL!

Night y'all.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Good morning.

Having my coffee and tinkering online as I generally do before work. Came across this article this morning. Thought you might enjoy some good news.
108 yo woman survives COVID

It is in the 60s and raining a little outside this morning. I wish it would let up. It's murder on my hip joints. This is my weekend to work. ~Wrinkles nose~ I rather enjoy my weekends off puttering around the house, drinking coffee, posting with you lot. Keeps my mind off some of the less pleasant aspects of my life.

Gonna go see what's new. Have a great day!


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

things are starting to pick up a little at work. just not enough to open back up all the way. unless our governor decides to zip right past the other 3 phases and try to kill us all. wouldn't surprise me. can't hardly keep my eyes open. night.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

morning has broken along with my will to live since it's the weekend & i gotta work. lol!

when i first wake up i automatically think..."oh God! another day i gotta survive." after some coffee it turns into "well chit!" and off i go. i am not a morning person & i pray i never will be one of those cheerful little morning bunnies.  i don't like mornings or the joy that morning people seem to be so bubbly with. at this hr. it's all i can do to manage a smile. 

yesterday i scraped the skin off a knuckle on the plastic wall portion that goes around the entire cafeteria. had a devil of a time getting it to quit bleeding. will be bandaging & putting neosporin on throughout the day. glad i have gloves to work with. it's right at the bend so i had to stick a cotton ball into a bandaid last night to get it to slow finally. i'd hated to have to have gone to the ER for stitches for this little 1/8 in. cut. 

i've had worse though. one time a guy asked me if i wanted to make a little money carrying chickens. i did for one day. fell on some kinda bar in the chicken house and sliced my thumb good enough i should've had stitches. i'm a baby & wouldn't let the dr. touch it. i let him see it. but that was it.   i managed to nurse it back to health on my own.

i still have a pebble in my knee somewhere from a bike riding spill i took in the alley one day when i was younger. mom got them all out but that one. surprisingly never had any trouble with it.

me & the baby brother would ride the tricycles 90 to nothing down the sidewalk & come screaming around the corner of the walk that led to the house that was lined with rose bushes at the time. we'd both careen into the bushes...go in & have mom pick thorns from us...go back out & do it some more with gusto each time.

today's mood has been brought to you by gusto & tears, the things children are made of. 

have a great weekend all!


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Jumping Frenchman of Maine Disorder


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

I've always enjoyed Madonna's music although personally, I think she's a fruitcake. LOL! They claim she has Satanic symbolism in some of her music but, if you don't know it's there, does it affect you? I just listened to the music and enjoyed it for what it was. I used to have almost all of her songs memorized. I would sing along with them wherever I was at when I heard them. Music is so expressive because it paints a mental picture that you can feel.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Frozen


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Shanti Ashtangi


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Helping Others:

Sometimes in life you encounter people who for whatever reason need you to be there to save them from something bad. Yesterday, after talking to a co-worker about a new love interest, myself & another co-worker began to become concerned. As she went to tell us about this man, some of the finer details seemed a bit sketchy & then some. She showed us his photo & I noticed a wedding band. She asked him about it & he played it off like it wasn't a wedding band. Turns out this person is pretending to be John Wayne Troxell who is 56 and retired from the military. This other person was using his photo in fatigues & a false name & phone number he bought off the internet that works like one of those burner phones. 

She's been texting him for a month & he's been telling her he's 49 & going to retire from the military & he's in a 5 room house he owns & that she would never have to work again. He told her she was beautiful & that God brought them together. This woman has a condition that causes bumps all over her body. And she's got some kind of mental disability. She's 59 yo but has the mind of a child. She's never had a man or been loved by one. So this fake relationship brought her great joy. She was head over heels already. She didn't understand why someone would do that to her.

Even after I gave her proof that it wasn't possible for this to be real, she kept saying "what if." There was no what if. I had to explain in great detail all the reasons that she could be a target for someone and explain to her that she could be in danger if she continued to communicate with this person. There are people out there in other countries posing as american soldiers to get into the country and whatever else. I was worried for her physical safety as well as her mental.

It was difficult to see the heartbreak in her eyes. But, I wanted to make sure that she was safe. She has a sister that's her guardian but, she doesn't really watch over her. She's so very vulnerable. I explained to her that it was because I cared about her safety. She went home & when the person texted her she told whoever it was that a background check had been done & that the jig was up & that she knew he wasn't who he said he was. He immediately broke off contact. 

I told her to get him off her phone or block him so he can't return. It makes me so sad that people are so cruel that they will do something so horrible to someone all because they want to scam for money or perhaps it was a trafficking ring. I thank God we found out in time.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

Sigma by Epic Soul Factory

Sometimes I feel as though my heart is a war torn country.
Ravaged & pilfered of all its valuables.
Except for one small gem discovered by a tiny part of me.
It is locked away in a place deep within.
A place where it can be kept safe from this life.
Safe from all the pain of the world. 
A tiny light from within that must stay lit for Him.
No matter how dark the road ahead is.

I am not fine. 
Perhaps in time.
For now I am in deep.
There is no light.
There is no escaping the agony.

Teardrops splash upon the surface underneathe me.
In my head I hear the screaming & the crying.
I long to smash and bash things in a full blown rage.
To relieve the anger of the monster in the cage.
There is an answer to this dilemma.
El amor es la clave.
El amor.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

I enjoy the music of Chad Lawson. It's delightfully soothing. I need soothing today. I don't know about anyone else but, I'm so sick of all this COVID19 stuff. Sick of seeing it on the news, sick of seeing it on the internet. Sick of it permeating every single aspect of my life. Sick of listening and or reading people arguing about it. The fact is, it's here, & we need to do our best to protect ourselves against it. The "who, what, when, where, & why" of it all no longer matters to me. All I can manage anymore is to keep a general eye on what's going on in the news with it & try to survive each day with all the stress that comes with this.

Having to go to work every single day with everyone around me masked up & having to see myself in the mirror at work every day masked up is a horribly stressful reminder of this stuff & how volatile it is. How fast a life can be snuffed out because of it. The uncertainty of what lies ahead is what really worries me. But, I have no control over that. None of us do. We can't rely on the government or the news. That's been apparent from day 1 because of all the different stories coming from everyone & everywhere. It's frustrating not having any answers when you don't know what to believe.

I have no problem with remaining isolated if that's what keeps me safe. I have no problem wearing a mask for however long, if that's what keeps me safe. I have no problem washing my hands 9 million times a day if that's what keeps me safe. My problem lies in all the disagreements caused by this virus. Since we can't prove anything & there's so many different versions of what is going on & why, I simply don't understand the reasoning behind the disagreements. Why argue over the unknown? What's the point? It seems ridiculous to me. If we had solid answers & everyone was on the same page, then I could maybe see discussing it. But, with all the unknowns it just seems like a waste of time to disagree over what we don't know. 

Anyway, I think at this point I will simply keep an eye on general news information & the phases our governor has set up for our state & continue with my new normal routine. Eventually the Spanish Flu obviously died out & some people survived & life went on. Eventually COVID will surely die down & the all clear will be given. Until then, I have to take care of myself & stop letting this take over ALL of my life. I'd just like one day to have morning coffee without hearing about COVID19. 

We are having Fried Rice & Vegetable Spring Rolls in the grill today at work. I'm on till close tonight. We are down to a 30 min flex with our hours but, still closing the cafeteria at 6. Our staff is getting impatient with all the changes that took place in the cafeteria & despite this pandemic they don't understand why they can't get a cup of coffee or dispense themselves a soda from the machines. We now have to direct them to our director to answer these questions so we're not put on the spot all day long.

I gotta go. Have a great day all!


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Jumping Frenchman of Maine Disorder


Amazing. I never knew of this malady before, but my ex husband's aunt was married to a French Canadian man from Maine who was known for his over reactions to anything startling.

He really let go at a funeral of a veteran when the gun salute went off, omg! I mean, he screamed!!


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

You write very well, Marci.
That post # 383 was so very well written, and expressed and explained, very clearly.

I also was touched by the words of the previous post..... that you posted but had not written.

And then, (I don't know why I was looking and reading posts in backwards order )

I read the previous post you wrote about the help you were in a unique position to give, to that co-worker, who thought someone online truly cared for her.  That must have been difficult for you, and so sad for her, but was very important to do.

You're good at noticing important things around you.  Thanks for your sharing.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

Kaila said:


> You write very well, Marci.
> That post # 383 was so very well written, and expressed and explained, very clearly.
> 
> I also was touched by the words of the previous post..... that you posted but had not written.
> ...


I appreciate that Kaila. If you're referring to #382, I didn't write the words in the image but, the stuff below the image is my writing.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

It was my understanding that the governor only opened restaurants here with curbside service or limited dining room allowance. Along with Sam's, Walmart & Dillons. However, I was told all of these places were packed over the weekend. So, it is likely that by the beginning of June we will see a spike in virus cases. I don't understand what is so hard about isolating & maintaining distance.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

In this life we are given a certain amount of time to live. To love others. To love ourselves. To make a path in this world. Some of us don't get very far due to the kind of life we've had. Some of us don't get very far because there's never been an option to do so. However, whatever kind of life we are leading, we can use the present time to make the most of it. Do the things you need to do to help others or yourselves. 

If you are working, do your best job. If you have a group of friends who are special to you, strive to make time for those relationships. If you have family, make the most of the lives you are living together. In this life we have to help ourselves to succeed at whatever it is that will bring out our best. We should help others who need us when things get bleak.

No matter how stupid something might seem, you could have the power to make someone else's situation brighter. Do nice things for yourself. Things that are good for your soul.

Love or befriend the one that no one wants to be  bothered with. You may be the only bright spot in their lives. Love yourself enough to do little things for yourself to feel better.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

Benefits of Comforting Others


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Hope everyone is holding up ok. I've been finding things to do to keep me busy around the house & online. Just sitting here having my morning dose of caffeine. I have the day off so, I'm just chillin. Getting ready to go check out my alerts & see what's new. Have a great day!


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> day off



Hurray for you!


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

14 Facts about D-Day


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Helping Others:
> 
> Sometimes in life you encounter people who for whatever reason need you to be there to save them from something bad. Yesterday, after talking to a co-worker about a new love interest, myself & another co-worker began to become concerned. As she went to tell us about this man, some of the finer details seemed a bit sketchy & then some. She showed us his photo & I noticed a wedding band. She asked him about it & he played it off like it wasn't a wedding band. Turns out this person is pretending to be John Wayne Troxell who is 56 and retired from the military. This other person was using his photo in fatigues & a false name & phone number he bought off the internet that works like one of those burner phones.
> 
> ...


Facebook is known for this sort of thing .. men who have photos in uniform, claiming to be soldiers. Someone tried to get in touch with me through "friending" my friend's husband. Being new to Fb, I accepted, thinking he really knew my friends. Long story, short - this person hacked my computer and made it impossible for me to log in to Fb to report him. I no longer accept friend requests.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Facebook is known for this sort of thing .. men who have photos in uniform, claiming to be soldiers. Someone tried to get in touch with me through "friending" my friend's husband. Being new to Fb, I accepted, thinking he really knew my friends. Long story, short - this person hacked my computer and made it impossible for me to log in to Fb to report him. I no longer accept friend requests.


I don't know what they wanted with her. I'm just glad she got rid of them. I don't normally friend people I don't know. I will occasionally talk to someone in messenger but, if I don't know them, I won't friend them.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I hate when people argue. It frustrates me because I don't understand what is so hard about being nice to each other and getting along.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

*sits & sighs*


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)

*
Good morning.
This morning I am thinking about why people are mean to others. It's gotten worse over the years. Especially online. People think they can just do or say whatever they want. It's as if they've forgotten that the folks they are saying these things to have feelings. Just because someone doesn't agree with something doesn't give them the right to be nasty to someone. Especially at our age. We've all seen what life is & how it affects a person. You would think as seniors we could be kinder to one another because for many of us life has been very unkind.

If some want to accuse me of looking at life through rose colored glasses so be it. I'd rather at least try to be nice to others than just deliberately be hateful because I can. There's already far too much of that in this world. None of us knows everything or has all the answers or is perfect all the time. I believe there are some people who seem to have forgotten this. I enjoy a good discussion just as much as the next person. I enjoy games & having fun. It's nice having a place to relax & enjoy yourself. 

Anyway, I'm on till close tonight. We are having something called a Sloppy Dog today in the grill. It's a hotdog with sloppy joe on it. And fries on the side. 

Friday we go to Phase 2 here. I still think it's too soon. I know people have to get back to work but, I think they're rushing things here. The governor is talking about going to Phase Out on June 22nd. I don't think we'll make it. I think the US is gonna start having outbreaks again. Those poor folks in NY. I wonder if they can manage a second wave.

I don't know when our doors will be open & our hours back to normal. I am concerned about the day they MAKE us take our masks off. If it's too soon, it's hard telling what will happen. I'm not interested in dying but, I have no place else to go to work. If I was at retirement age I'd call it quits. I've been debating on whether or not I could afford to go to 32 hrs a week but, then if we had another pandemic I'd be too short on funds.

Thoughts for another day. I gotta go get ready for work. Have a good day everyone.

@Pinky 
@mike4lorie 
@Aunt Marg 
@RadishRose 
@In The Sticks 
@C'est Moi 
Thanks to you all for always making my time here pleasant.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)

*This particular poem is only partially mine. I had a relationship with a man who had a penchant for lying so I can't say whether or not he wrote the first part or if it was stolen. Those words will be in italic. I then added on 2 different versions of a second half to pair with the first.*

~*~
_Mystic Lover
The moon is high, the stars are bright.
Look into my eyes and you will see the light.
Mystic love is what my heart beholds, which leaves my soul empty and cold.
Come run with me through fields of love, beneath the moonlight from above.
Hear the whispers from beyond, feel the pain as they play our song.
Through your touch you make me feel like no other, my mystic lover._
~*~

*I added this first version while we were still in the relationship.*

~Our souls entwined till the end of time.
The sky above cradles our love.
In your eyes that shine so bright, I see within this glorious night.
A love that will unfold with each caress so tender yet, so bold.
Stay with me in the house of forever for in each others arms life can be no better.
Through your gentle kiss you make me feel like none other than your mystic lover.~

*Now, after we broke up, I wrote this version.*

*Our souls entwined
For such a short time.
The sky above
Whispers of our love.
My eyes no longer shine so bright 
Now that I'm lost in the dark of night.
A love I so wanted to hold
Has now come to unfold.
In the house of forever
Your love I shall treasure.
Memories of your gentle kiss
That made me feel like none other.
Sincerely, your mystic lover...*


----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)

Today was a slow day at work. Several of the ladies were upset about something or other. It's always something. I'm always grateful when I get home.

Been tinkering with image tools and making stuff online. It's fun to put my poetry on things. I finally found my poetry book in the basement. I had looked in that same box before but, tonight I dug everything out and what do you know? There it was!! So hopefully I can share some of it with you.

It's my short day tomorrow. Looking forward to coming home and crawling into my jammie clothes and it's not even tomorrow yet.


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2020)

I wish this for everyone today. These days with everything going on in the world, it's not easy to relax. Especially with anxiety. Most people can just chill. Many of us have to have meds for that to happen. Some days if it weren't for the meds I would definitely be getting my freak out on. LOL!

It's supposed to be 71° today with rain. I'm looking forward to getting off early. I'm having corn dogs with mac-n-cheese for supper. That's all I know so far this morning. Gonna drink my coffee and go for a browse.


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2020)

​Been a busy day. Things are beginning to pick back up at work now. Out patient census was 130 today. Boss is talking about going back to our normal hours 1st of June. Then we'll see what happens I guess. I want to take a few days off but, I may need the ETO again this fall if this virus comes back.


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2020)

https://meaww.com/purple-red-bump-f...-signs-indicative-of-the-disease-in-the-young


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Today has been a very quiet and lonesome day. Some days I regret getting the internet. I got it to stay in touch with my people who could care less if they keep in touch or not. I'm spending $75 a mo. to sit here and talk to myself. Oh the fun Ima havin'.

I've never been much of a people person. There are very few that I accept and that I'm willing to put up with and call friend. When those very people decided to break contact with me it hurt me and made me really angry. You can't call someone a friend if you make zero effort to interact with them.

The parents keep in touch. But that's all. Might have to go find some other things to do. Spend less time online. I have a game membership at Pogo.com. Might have to start playing more games and start working out again and trying to watch my diet. The house needs to be cleaned. Might start on that with my 3 day weekend. I've been pondering getting rid of a bunch of crap in storage that I'm not using. The stuff has been with me since the divorce of 98. Might as well make the sanitation workers earn their keep. For $15 a mo. to pick up trash...hell yeah!

I need to check the oil in the van this weekend because I'm gonna need to order groceries online again soon. Gonna need to pick those up and I haven't checked the oil for a while. I've seen the results of that. It wasn't pretty. I'm working till close on Friday. Won't be much going on here for memorial day weekend with it raining the whole time.

If anyone else has anxiety here, I got this link with a 100 symptoms. I can tick off most of those. Makes for an interesting read to say the least.

Symptoms of Anxiety


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Another day is here.  

I have a Keurig for my coffee. These things are so fickle. I have two cup sizes. There's an 8 oz. and a 10 oz. This silly thing...even though it's clean it can't make up it's mind what size of coffee it's gonna give me. I can't use my 8 oz. cups because I never know if thing will spit out 10 oz. and overflow it. I'm actually debating on going to the store once we get to phase 4 (if we get there) and buying a coffee maker and some grounds again and going back to brewed coffee. 

I like the ones with the little timers on them so you can set it to start perking right before you wake up so it's ready to go. ~Grins~ I think my morning coffee is the favorite part of my day.

Looks like it will be warm today and we'll be getting rained on. I have the shrimp basket to contend with today at the fryer. And it's grease changing day. I'm so excited. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Had a pretty crappy day. Deactivated my Facebook acct. because of it. I'm 54 yrs. old. I should be able to post what I want on my own Facebook page without my 70+ yr old father smarting off in my posts or telling me what I can or can't post or insulting me. Made me so mad I deleted my acct. I've had enough of the whole FB drama crap anyway. I would never dream of going onto his page and telling him he's gonna have another heart attack if he keeps posting things about our president. Or whatever else he posts. 

My tolerance for people's disrespect is on the downhill slope as I age. In order to avoid saying something hateful, I just said the hell with it and deleted the acct. I've been thinking about deleting it for a while now anyway. The only reason I was on there was to have some fun and people have just managed to ruin most of it.

I have better things to do with my time than allow my father to make me feel like . I have 83 friends besides my dad on there that don't even act like I exist so it's pretty pointless stay on there.

Gonna try to get some housework done over the 3 day weekend. Found out today the boss changed his mind. Instead of going back to normal hrs. on June first, we will be going back to normal next week on Tues. Drats! LOL!!


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sitting here this evening and thinking about the fact that America is supposedly a free country. But, it really isn't. Not when you actually think about it. We don't really have free speech or the freedom to have our own thoughts and opinions. To celebrate things we enjoy. Because there's always someone there ready to stomp your ideals into the ground if they don't match up to theirs.
> 
> Someone always there ready to pounce and be offended by the actions, words or thoughts of another. Honestly...it's ridiculous. Makes it difficult for people to get along with one another. Makes it difficult for people to even want to try.


Regardless of whether someone will come after you for your opinions and whatnot, America is definitely a free country where you can express yourself even if no one else agrees with you.  Unless you spout hate speech no crime has been committed.  What you are stating is dissatisfaction with those who disagree with you.  Has nothing to do with lack of freedoms.  Who cares what others may say or do in the event they don't like what you do or enjoy?  We enjoy freedoms other countries seldom ever have enjoyed.  I think you should re-evaluate your comment.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Thanks Lew.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Hope everyone's Saturday is starting out nicely. I just got up a little bit ago. I'm having some coffee and preparing to clean the bathroom. I've got plans to order pizza later. Might have a little toast for now.

I think I can go a few more days without groceries. I still have stuff to eat. Might need to survey the amt. of smaller items I need like Tylenol or things like that. I can order those and swing over for a pick up after work. I still won't go into the store. Not till we get to phase out. Then I will still be masking. 

Here's a couple of interesting things to read.
Band names inspired by history

And...
Facts we never knew about Mr Rogers


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Ok. Bathroom is done except for the floor and I gotta rest. LOL!

Plus I just grabbed the mail and guess what? It's checkbook balance day!


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Alright...off to do the floor.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Ok...that nasty business is done. Working on my second cup of coffee now. Then I'm off to tackle dishes.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

I'm excited. I have a *HUGE *order in for Pizza Hut. Food for a few days. I like that rather than always having to get food from the store. Keeps me in groceries a little longer. I prefer to go out for pick up when I have to leave the house. Less trips.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

They must be having a bad day at the pizza place. The delivery kid was in a nasty mood. I've never seen them like that. I was surprised. Maybe he's mad about the no contact deliveries or something. They make them mask and wear gloves and some folks get mad when they're forced to do that.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

We went up 400+ cases from Wed to Fri here in KS with 185 deaths.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

​For as long as I've known God...he has shown me time and time again that he is control by sticking me in situations where I had absolutely no control. I had to totally rely on him and his care to get me through. I'm ever so thankful for the love and care he provides every day of my life.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

*flops down & tries to decide whether to just go to bed or not*


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Very restless tonight. It's like I have RLS or something. Geez! I hate nights like this. I think it's just because I've been so upset lately. It's hard sometimes to let things go when they're bothering you. But sometimes that's the only way you can ever relax. Sometimes I wonder if things were worse if I'd be falling apart completely or if I'd be hangin in there like now because God's got my back. I'm just getting tired of living in survival mode.
Found this article this evening. Pretty helpful if anyone is interested.
Survival Mode

Everything is always for people with friends and family. Never much for people who don't have anyone in their lives to help them. That's kinda crappy.

Sometimes I wonder if this "survival mode" has been going on so long because of continual issues in my life. Ones that aren't going to be going away for one reason or another. Sometimes I wonder if part of the stress I endure every day is due to working in the healthcare setting. Part of my job is to support and feed others through the day but, who looks after the caregivers? You devote your life to being a part of a team that helps others and there's no one to look after you and help take care of you.

Especially if you're alone. It's up to you to do it all. All by yourself. At the end of the day you are all you have. That's not an easy life to live. It's actually a very demanding life. And as things get more desperate for me, I find myself doing like she said in that article...tossing the things I don't need overboard. Right now, anything that makes matters worse seems to be getting tossed out of my boat. Too many leaks and I'm here by myself trying to fix them all and keep the boat afloat. If I lose the oars to the boat I'm in trouble.

Sometimes when people are overwhelmed by life in general, they over react to a lot of things. I am guilty of this. I don't have the time or energy for negatives in my life. I get plenty of that at work and in other areas of life. I am trying to take care of me. After all this time...I am finally trying to take care of me. I can't worry about anyone else right now. Things have gotten more dire for me & need attn. soon. I don't have a husband to take part of the problems off my hands or family that can pitch in or friends that can help out. It's all on me, all the time. I am the bread winner, the bill payer, the cook, the maid, the grocery shopper, the one that my place of employment relies on to do certain jobs that others can't be trusted with. I am my own comforter. My own caregiver.

I don't have kids or grandkids to help out. I have no one but myself to help get me through every day, all day, 365 days a year. I have to be my own companion and make my own fun. I have to do all the worrying about things by myself. That's a lot of pressure for one person. If I'd been a single mom yet, I'd have gone crackers for sure. I have spent many a night exhausted and in tears just trying to keep it together. Now I'm just here trying to survive each day to make it to the next. It would be nice to have a shoulder to cry on but, I don't have time for that crap either. Sometimes I will lay here and just have a good cry and unload as much of it as I can. Sometimes I write just to get it out and get it expressed in a safe way. It's easier to write about being in a rage than it is to be in an actual rage and lose your job. 

I know I'm not alone. I know there are others who've had just as difficult if not worse lives. I'm not whining. Just expressing myself. I know things could be so much worse. I know there are children in 3rd world countries who are starving for love and for food. I get all that. But we all have problems and our problems are important to us. We all need an outlet. I'm not looking for advice or to have my story critiqued, just getting it off my chest.

Gonna try to go back to sleep now.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I just got up so I got started on my coffee.
Having asthma and COPD, one of the first things I have to do is a breathing treatment with a nebulizer machine. Back when I was 17 I didn't believe anything could hurt me. I was wrong obviously. Now after that 25 yr. stint of smoking 2 packs a day, I am paying the price. 

You factor in this mask situation and the heat and I'm having a whale of a time. So when I hear the others whining about having to wear the masks...I just laugh because they have no clue what it's like for me. I barely got enough oxygen flow as it is and they're complaining.

Starting Tuesday the cafeteria will be back to being open 6:30a to 6:30p. We'll be back to working full days with no more going home at 3:00p. May have to look and see if I might have enough ETO to take a few days off in October if they're not all spoken for already. They shouldn't be. Most of my cohorts like their vacays in the summer. I prefer fall since that is my fave time of the year.

Have a good day...I'm gonna go see what's up in the forums.​


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Today's COVID numbers: 9077 with 206 deaths Kansas


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Yesterday it 8958


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

In Phase 3 they are losing the whole masking thing so I'm concerned about what will happen at work when they make us take our masks off. I really don't think they should have the right to force us to do that. If I get sick because they wouldn't let me mask I'm gonna be pissed. Plus, what if I get sick and everyone else gets exposed? You never know when or where you will get sick and expose others to this crap.


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> In Phase 3 they are losing the whole masking thing so I'm concerned about what will happen at work when they make us take our masks off. I really don't think they should have the right to force us to do that. If I get sick because they wouldn't let me mask I'm gonna be pissed. Plus, what if I get sick and everyone else gets exposed? You never know when or where you will get sick and expose others to this crap.


I can't understand why they would require staff to work without masks. Hopefully staff will have the option to mask-up if they so desire.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I can't understand why they would require staff to work without masks. Hopefully staff will have the option to mask-up if they so desire.


I hope so too. They don't like it because then it "appears" that staff are ill. God forbid we should protect ourselves.


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I hope so too. They don't like it because then it "appears" that staff are ill. God forbid we should protect ourselves.


That's ridiculous .. it protects others too.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

If they find us wearing masks in the cafeteria when we are trying to protect ourselves from others who are sick or we are not sick enough to warrant going home...our infection control lady will either make us take the mask off or go home.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

You know what seems odd to me? I don't know when the whole Middle East Respiratory and SARS thing was but, I don't recall hearing or seeing anything about that. Nobody I worked with spoke of it. My opinionated father never said anything. Why is that?

If those were deadly too, were they not as deadly as the COVID19? If they were, why did I not know anything about them till this year with this new COVID?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

I haven't done any exercise in several months. I just did two dance numbers off of Just Dance 4 on YouTube. I think I'm done for the day. LOL!


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You know what seems odd to me? I don't know when the whole Middle East Respiratory and SARS thing was but, I don't recall hearing or seeing anything about that. Nobody I worked with spoke of it. My opinionated father never said anything. Why is that?
> 
> If those were deadly too, were they not as deadly as the COVID19? If they were, why did I not know anything about them till this year with this new COVID?


I think for SARS the medical workers wore protective covering, but I don't know about masks.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Yes but, when was this @Pinky ?
I don't recall having to wear a mask or hearing a thing about it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Well chit....guess I'll go for a wander.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

This evening it's getting ready to storm. I'm relaxing to this nice soft music. I am lonely & bored. I may just go to bed early. It's only 9:15 p.m. I'm too tired to read a book. Too sad these days to do much else. ~Sighs softly~


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

It's getting pretty windy out so I don't suppose it will be long. 🌬⛈🌧


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

I find this fascinating.
I just took an IQ test which I do from time to time because it amuses me. Last time I took one the results were 106. Just now it's 110. Would've been higher but there was a couple of sequence questions that baffled me. I don't do any figuring on the side other than with a calculator on a couple of them. But for the most part I just look at the things and then place my best estimated guess. Why I find this interesting is beyond me. If anyone wants to amuse themselves...it's free.
arealme.com
~*~
I'm also entertaining myself by reading articles on Quora Digest about narcissists. I worked for one on several occasions and the last stint pretty much did me in. I ended up having to leave the job and cut off all ties from the man. As I read the articles I come across I find it easier to understand the how's and the why's of some of the things he did and said to me. I was a perfect playmate for his screwed up personality. I was the ball of yarn for his entertainment. It wasn't always that way, though.
~*~
Two times before I had worked for him at other establishments. We had actually become friends over 16 yrs despite this problem of his. At the time I was very unaware of narcissism and knew nothing about it. I started seeing things about it pop up on the internet and after further investigation and observation I figured out what was happening to me with this last job I worked at with him.
~*~
He messed me up pretty good and only in a matter of 5 mo. It had gotten so bad that it was destroying me emotionally. The last straw came the day he got upset over the way something was sitting in a cooler and he literally pulled it all off the shelf onto the floor. Then he spent the rest of the day harassing me. When I left that night, I knew I didn't wanna go back. I ended up washing the uniforms that night and the next morning I went to the main office where he would not be and turned in my things & told them I would not be back.
~*~
There are times in life when you have to say no. You have to do what you have to do to take charge and take care of yourself. Sometimes no matter how scared you are or how little you know of what lies ahead, you have to be strong and brave and face it head on. For me it was terrifying because I didn't know what would happen. Fortunately 6 days later (by the grace of God) I found the place I'm at now to work at. It's not perfect. No job is. But at least I can be at peace.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

no distancing in the Ozarks


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Workers in the dark


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

CDC warning about rats


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

New Zealand ponders 4 day work wk


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

I found this today. I think this is pretty neat.
DIY soap


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

This is sad...
Christian singer Hawk Nelson states he no longer believes in God


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Well, it's back to my 40 hr work week starting (looks at the clock) later today. So, I'm gonna head to bed. Night everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)

We are going back to our regular business hrs in the cafeteria starting today with no more flexing on our hrs. Some restrictions are still in place as to the how but the when is back to normal. Good for the paycheck not so sure it's good for us, though. We will surely have another wave. I was reading an article I think from the Washington Post as this thing hits the more rural communities there will be more clusters and if they're not managed properly we will be in trouble. 
~*~
It's in the 50s right now and might be raining a little. Supposed to off and on through Thurs. now. Could see some flooding. It's forecast to be in the 70s for a high and the 50s for a low all week. 
~*~
Not sure what our grill menu is today in the cafeteria. The email this morning said Mon. ~Arches brow~ Guess it will be a surprise then. Gonna wander around then I gotta head out.


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)

This is what our governor posted today.

https://governor.kansas.gov/governo...AVqaejzeyMqQQpA84f7mT3IONCyCQ_V0GToWeGuU8SEVk


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)

I was all set to have a busy day and nuffin. There we were....twiddling thumbs. Everything stocked. Everything clean. Tomorrow we'll be busier because we have to prep Reubens for Thurs. special. That means I will likely be doing chips, too. ~Wrinkles nose~


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)

https://nypost.com/2020/05/25/chinese-researcher-warns-coronavirus-is-just-tip-of-iceberg/


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Gotta prep for Reubens for Thursday today unless our lazy ass lead decides to do it. Since our new boss took over there seems to be a lot less work and a lot more cell phones and general farting around that goes on every day now. I'm a worker so I *HATE* seeing that. It ticks me off. The kid I work with stands there and just looks around. Drives me insane.
~*~ 
What bothers me more than anything is these people pawing all over these cell phones, the same ones they're texting on in the bathroom & the same one that probably has coronavirus all over it. ~Shudders~ And then they wonder why I don't want them handling my food. They paw the front of their masks and don't change their gloves. It's a disgusting display to witness.
~*~
I'm not a perfect person but, I go into work with the intent to get the job done. I don't go to *entertain* the patrons. To me it is more important to take care of the customers than it is to finish a discussion with your bestie while someone has to wait for you to finish flappin your pie hole.
~*~
Weather is still cloudy with chances of rain today. Gotta roll.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Dear diary,
Work sucks. Oh why can't it be more fun? 
Until later...


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)

I feel myself beginning that fade into sleepyville. Last night I slept like a rock. The grill special for Thursday is Reubens and soup maybe? 

I'll have to pick up groceries after work. It's time for eyes to close. Night.


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)

Today's grill special is Reubens and Fries. The villagers will love that. Should be busy on our side of the cafeteria today. The Hot Entree section is gonna be shoveling crap today. 
~*~
The way we're set up, you come in and get your utensils...*used to be trays there too*...then there's a breakfast section, donut case, hot entree section, sandwich bar, dessert bar, grill and then smack in the middle is an L shaped salad bar. Our salad bar got listed in the paper a while back as the best in town. Now however, since it's prepackaged and very limited it sucks rocks. 
~*~
Supposed to be near 80F with a chance for rain. I have grocery pick up tonight after work then I'm off till Saturday. 
~*~
Alright kids...play nice & have a great day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)

Been a very long, busy and irritating day. I'm off tomorrow thank God. Having tuna salad sammies and lettuce salad for dinner. Too pooped to even microwave tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

COVID19: is it here to stay?

*Life On The Sofa*
According to this free to read Washington Post link...the coronavirus is going to be here with us for quite some time. Which means people will have to choose whether to remain in self isolation or whether to go out and expose themselves in the name of economic support. For myself personally, I have no interest in sitting in a busy restaurant with other patrons of potential death. I have no interest in shopping in busy stores with other shoppers of the developing slaughter on human life. 
~♥~
I'm perfectly ok with a life of couch potatoism. I'm perfectly ok with online shopping. I'm perfectly ok with wearing a mask & handwashing. I'm perfectly ok with keeping my distance from others. If these are the things it takes to keep me alive then so be it. If I have to choose between these things and drowning on my own lung fluid or dying from blod clots then so be it. Am I perfectly safe from getting it? Probably not. But, this is one time where I will definitely agree that *it doesn't hurt to try*.
~♥~
So, what will life look like from the sofa? Gonna hafta get off it & start exercising more or I will get fatter & die anyway. Gonna hafta find stuff to do to keep myself & my mind busy & entertained for sure. Getting healthy foods could be an issue if we run into shortages. May have to shop online with a different mindset. Take whatever is available & suffer the rest. Not too many sugar free cookies flying off the shelves so, I'm ok with that. LOL! 
~♥~
May have to do a little more planning for trips out of the house. Plan things for same day to cut down on the outings & the possible risks. As for my need for human contact...I got that at work if & when I need it. Is it a perfect solution...no. But, in this life of uncertainty that we are now in, I will take what I can get. We may all have to start re-evaluating our lives & our activities & start making adjustments in order to survive this *new normal* that may be here to stay.


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2020)

Sometimes I don't see an end to it either.

It's as if Mother Earth is fed up with our abuse, poisons, garbage, filth and wants us gone now.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Sometimes I don't see an end to it either.
> 
> It's as if Mother Earth is fed up with our abuse, poisons, garbage, filth and wants us gone now.


I'm not sure if it's Mother Earth.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

well, it is now officially saturday and i have to be awake at 8 AM so i'm heading to bed.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

Morning. Slept like a log so I should be ok today. Forecast is 83° & sunny for today. Should make my mask wearing pretty unpleasant. The older I get, the less interested I become in being employed. May have to start considering going to a 4 day work week. That way I'd still get my health ins. May have to do something at any rate.

Have a good day y'all.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

The Huffington Post did a story on a covid case that came from that little soiree in the Ozarks. 

I'm not surprised. People just refuse to take this seriously. It's not my desire to end up dead because some jackal decided he needed to go party with his friends. They could at least try to have some common sense in the midst of a pandemic.

Cases in Kansas are up to 9841 with 215 deaths.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

nobody here to talk to tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

*curls up and sleeps*


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

morning. end of may already. where did spring go? oh that's right...it got lost in the barrage of covid19. summer is almost upon us here in kansas. starting to see wasps, flies and gnats. haven't seen any honey bees. i worry about that. didn't see too many last summer. hope they can take care of that murder hornet thing before we lose all our bees.

it's beef stew day for the patients. gonna be a busy one. yesterday our pt ct was 101. pretty busy for so few. getting harder to breathe in the masks since it's getting warmer outside and in.

looks like it's thinking about raining today. everyone have a great day.


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Yes but, when was this @Pinky ?
> I don't recall having to wear a mask or hearing a thing about it.


Sars was in 2003 .. I was living in Australia. A friend back then, a hospital tech had to stay at the hospital. I assume the medical staff would have been wearing full cover-up gear.


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Sars was in 2003 .. I was living in Australia. A friend back then, a hospital tech had to stay at the hospital. I assume the medical staff would have been wearing full cover-up gear.


Interesting. I never heard about any of them until this yr.


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

Coffee break is almost over. I'm ready to get this done and go home. Tomorrow I have to get my bloodwork done for my doc appt the 11th. I gotta get with the program and start shedding this weight before I kill myself.


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

I will never understand violence or the need for it anywhere at anytime. I think it is extremely sad that people and counties can't get along with one another and have the desire to harm each other or kill each other. It solves nothing. It only builds more hate. One thing none of us need. More hate. There are many things I don't understand about our world. Like why it's so hard for people to wear masks and distance themselves to avoid all of us possibly dying.

Why women feel the need to abort babies or kill their children. Why men and women kill each other rather than get divorced when there is domestic issues. Why people are so awful to one another. None of it has ever made any sense to me. I doubt it ever will. I can't even begin to understand how God could look at us and still love us enough to want us. 

In this time of extreme isolation I have been more at peace by not being around the hatred of the world so much. But it saddens me that there are so few others who have any real desire to be kind to others anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

~pulls up a chair~

Finally here. I had to go to the clinic to get my bloodwork done. Only one vial this time. Wonder why? Anyway, it is difficult for me to lose the weight because *A.* I love to eat & *B.* I hate exercise.
Exercise is uncomfortable & I get started & get going good for a while & then something happens like I get sick for several weeks & get off track. I don't get sick as much when I'm *NOT* exercising which I don't understand at all. LOL!
~♥~
I wonder if it has to do with my asthma/COPD. So, I decided to choose less strenuous excerise. We'll see what happens with that. I'm looking at Tai Chi, yoga, tae bo (all for seniors except for Baron Baptiste's workouts) plus I'm looking at NIA workouts. Those look kinda fun without all that jumping around. Because of my lung issues I have to take breaks often during a workout that's fairly strenuous to catch my breath or hit the inhaler. But, at least I try.
~♥~
However, recently with this virus & having to mask all day, every day at work, I've been having an awful time with my energy level. My lungs are already stressed enough. I have concerns about coming home and stressing them more with a workout. I feel like my lungs need time to recuperate from being denied oxygen all day. Sadly it's a no win situation which is why I'm trying to do stuff that's not so taxing. 
~♥~
I also enjoy those videos on YouTube that have the Just Dance game songs to dance to. I had the games but, I really just wanted them for the exercise. I modify as I go so, it ends up making the exercise more fun at least. Right now my only issue with the tai chi is that I don't have the patience for it. LOL!
~♥~
One of the ladies I work with lost her mother Saturday at 4 AM. I feel bad for her. I hope she'll be ok. I know some of the others that have lost relatives have gotten very temperamental. Not sure why but they act like they hate everyone and everything. It makes me wonder if they're not allowing themselves time to grieve. It's not natural to not go through a grieving process. If you don't allow yourself the time to cry and unload it, you're just carrying that pain around. How awful is that?
~♥~
They say upper 80s for today but, I'm sure it will hit 90 before it's over. We have an elevator in the parking garage I won't use in the summer because the afternoon sun bakes it all day and it's so hot that if it got stuck I feel like I would die in there before they got me out. So I never ride the elevator of death. I'd rather take my chances with the stairs.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

Oh wow. People in Haiti are going to try Voodoo to get rid of Covid.

https://christiannews.net/2020/06/0...paring-temples-to-treat-coronavirus-patients/


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

I have got to stay out of those Covid threads. I keep clicking on *What's New* and ending up in there. LOL! That thread drives me crazy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

Priceless treasures that should be returned:
Weird History


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

14 facts about Helen Keller
Weird History


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm starting to think I need a break from the internet. Sometimes the stupidity of people online really grates my nerves.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> 14 facts about Helen Keller
> Weird History


I've always been fascinated by Helen Keller. Thanks for posting this


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm starting to think I need a break from the internet. Sometimes the stupidity of people online really grates my nerves.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)

Submersive

I am saddened by the world around us anymore. It feels like the world we are in will never be the same again. There is so much hate, so much destruction & so much evil. So much pain & unkindness. It's almost unbearable to witness every day.

For as long as I live I'll never understand it. I'll never understand what was so difficult about loving one another as people and being kind to one another. People are horrible. To themselves & to others. I just wish everyone, everywhere could take a collective breath & look around them. Look at all the other people & decide to make a change.

However, this will never happen in a world where people are focused solely on themselves & what they can get from this world. There's too much fighting and not enough effort to understand each other. To be kind to one another. We live in a society that says they care but, they in fact do not. Not unless it serves their purpose. 

People have let go of God. They don't believe He exists. They think He's not listening. They think His word is a fairytale. They can believe what they want. I refuse to take my eyes off the Lord. I refuse to listen to others tell me that He doesn't exist because they can't muster the faith to believe. There is going to be a day of reckoning. I want to be among those who get that eternal life Jesus spoke of on the cross. 

I don't want to be a part of the crowd of doubters, looters, murderers and self absorbed fools. If that means stowing away in the house by myself for the remainder of my life while my sanity slips off into oblivion then so be it. I am waiting for Him to return and out an end to this horror show we call a life.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

Morning.

I have really been struggling for the past couple weeks. Might not be on as much. I've really had no desire the past few days. I started on a book last night. It's been stressful at work and it's been super hot and difficult to breathe in the masks so, by the time I get home I'm tired and cranky. 

It's supposed to be in the 90s today. 
That will make for a pleasant day. NOT.

I have 1/2 a bag of dill pickle potato chips waiting for me to have with a burger for lunch today. So there's that to look forward to. 

Well, have a good day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

~Sighs~ Goodnight...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

Well chit. I was finally asleep and now it's storming out and woke me up. ~Pouts~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

just checked the forecast for the remainder of the week. mid to upper 90s. we're still having to mask. i'm surely gonna die. the temps played hell on my lungs today as it was.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

LMBO!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

they waited all this time at work to make masking mandatory in common areas. makes no damned sense to me. and nobody reads their work emails that tell them to wear the masks and their department heads say nothing. way to deal with a pandemic.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

people around here seem to think that this is almost over. i don't believe it is. i hate to see how many are going to die with this next round that's surely coming.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

alright...gonna try to sleep some more


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

We are getting shorted on food on our grocery orders at work. 

well coffee  break is over. I got stuff to do. Love ya all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

~LOL~ Since 8:30 this morning and 6 pages later they are still arguing over George Floyd. I figured the villagers would be tired by now.

It's hot as  outside. It was 99° when I left work. Work was a real . It's I'mtootiredtocooksoit'sspaghettiosnightattheinn night. Past couple days at work have been a real bear. Very busy.

They said we're losing a 1,000 people a day to the virus. That's one helluva high rate if you ask me. Then there's stories on the news saying that the lockdowns were unnecessary. I'm sorry but, come again? If they had left us to our own devices we would've been spreading that  willy nilly and we'd all either be hospitalized or dead. I don't think it's going anywhere for a while. Especially with all the protesting.

People will never learn.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

i do not like controversy. ever since i was little i've not liked it. i don't want to be in the middle of fighting. so when people bicker online i don't like to be part of it. i don't care to be attacked for having an opinion. i'd rather find other things to do. i'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

*snorts and laughs* look at this avatar! lmbo!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

i just thought of something. all this time my dr has been harping about cutting carbs. there's a whole bunch of folks at work who are eating low carb diets and working out and they look exactly the same as when i started there 3 yrs ago.

so why am i going to need it? if they can't drop it i sure as hell won't.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

6.4m cases & 381k dead in the US


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

it's 79° right now. supposed to get to 97° today. i think summer is officially here.

i'm trying to stay outta trouble and stay out of the controversial threads. i don't need the extra stress anyway. it's easier to sit in here and write and laugh at all the arguing. *heh* if these people were face to face i wonder if they would argue with such vigor. if they did i couldn't hang around with all that. sheesh!

we're having ceaser salad today in the grill. i gotta bag up portions of taco meat for our taco wraps. we bag them and freeze them and then pop the in the micro. 

catch ya's later. wooooo!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Thinking of you today, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you today, Marci.


if you're the praying sort i could use some of that too.   

i think the hardest part of this virus for me, once i got past the initial fear of dying, is this business of being without hugs. i'm a hugger and this is tearing me apart. one of the boys i work with put his mask on and asked me if i needed a hug. he turned his head one way and i turned the other. i wouldn't have but i needed it so bad i was like in tears. lol! guess i'm old softy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

i see they're still going at it in the gf thread. the man's gone. arguing over his death won't bring him back. jmo

i decided today that i don't understand how a company can have 20 employees and maybe 5 do their job and do what their supposed to PLUS some of the other 15's work and yet the 15 get away with it. get away with not doing crap or doing it right. anymore this seems to be the excepted norm. back in the day if you didn't do your job, you got a warning. if you still didn't do your job, your  was fired.

now it's a constant cry of i forgot or i didn't know i was supposed to do that. outta people that have been there long enough to know better.

been keeping an eye on the grubby hands of my co-workers. they pull they're mask off and on with their gloves and paw on the outside of it and then don't wash or change gloves. they then touch the food and/or utensils. *shudders* it's a disgusting display.

it was 101° out today. *gasps*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

4 AM thoughts

it's too damn early for this   !
allergies and asthma bugging me. had a good sleep going too. oh well. i can nap later. *shrugs*

got a pick up time set for my groceries between 8 and 9 tonight. cooler a little then. since it was so hot outside yesterday the poor neighbor guy was out mowing at 9:30 last night. normally i would holler about a mower running at 10 PM but, i felt sorry for him. he might be a late sleeper or got off work in the heat of the day so i let it ride. it's easy to forget that kind of stuff when someone else does it for you. the landlord slaps on jeans and a long sleeve shirt and a sun hat and his shades and he's in and out in like 10 min. five to mow (rider) and 5 to weed whack and he's off.

it says 98° for today but, i bet we see triple digits easy again today. i don't remember summers being this hot and awful when i was a kid. if it had been i surely would've protested being outside in it. i was a fussy child. then again as i got to be a teen i was out walking in the winter weather and that didn't seem to bother me. who knows? *shrugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

gonna go sleep a little more. iffen the neighbor lady don't start banging around too much.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

awake for real this time. coffee in hand and ready for the day i guess. it's 8:30 AM and already 80° outside. yikes! i think we went from winter to summer and skipped spring altogether.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

today's word of the day in here is:

ignore
[iɡˈnôr]

VERB
*refuse to take notice of* or acknowledge; disregard intentionally.
"he ignored her outraged question"
synonyms:
disregard · take no notice of · *pay no attention to* · pay no heed to · pass over · shut one's eyes to · be oblivious to · turn a blind eye to · turn a deaf ear to · brush aside

this is what *grown ups* do when something annoys them. 

that is all for today's lesson. 

​


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

if i didn't have to pick up groceries i'd be having a  drink already.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

in the past 3 or 4 yrs we've had trouble with the neighbors running around out here in our yards on 4 wheelers and racing up and down the alley and being a royal nuisance. i've tried calling the police because it has been so bad and so disturbing. they ain't done crap. 

so today i gave the landlord a call to see if there was something he could do. he put up a small fence. he will add to it if need be. i told him the cops were of no use. he was just peeved that they are tearing up the yard and concerned about property damage. we'll see if this helps.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i just thought of something. all this time my dr has been harping about cutting carbs. there's a whole bunch of folks at work who are eating low carb diets and working out and they look exactly the same as when i started there 3 yrs ago.
> 
> so why am i going to need it? if they can't drop it i sure as hell won't.


They cheat.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> They cheat.


then why ain't they diabetic. they're bigger than i am. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

i'll be back later i guess. i don't know. things are getting awfully unpleasant anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

lol!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> then why ain't they diabetic. they're bigger than i am. lol!


Some probably are, they just don't want anyone to know lol. They take meds. Some just don't get it. It's weird.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

so this is the real me. i don't see that it makes any difference which image i use because i'm still a dork and still who i am no matter what image i choose to use. so i don't really understand what the big deal is. it's just a picture. it's not who i am and i've never said it was. otherwise, i'd be a cat, a dog, a pig, a giraffe and many other things. i might just slap on a man avatar next. it's my right to make that call. oh yeah...i'm not pink sneakers either. but you all still talk to me. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> so this is the real me. i don't see that it makes any difference which image i use because i'm still a dork and still who i am no matter what image i choose to use. so i don't really understand what the big deal is. it's just a picture. it's not who i am and i've never said it was. otherwise, i'd be a cat, a dog, a pig, a giraffe and many other things. i might just slap on a man avatar next. it's my right to make that call. oh yeah...i'm not pink sneakers either. but you all still talk to me. lol!



i had it up earlier. not now obviously. apparently i shoulda spent the day playing video games. anywho...  gotta go pick up my groceries here pretty quick. such an exciting life. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

well this is ridiculous. guess i'll start sharing all my crap in here.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

some days i hate people


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

*flounces around*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

i made a decision today that i'm not gonna let someone try to make me feel bad for having a good time and being my usual silly self. i have enough stress in my life and i don't think i need to allow someone to add to it. if anyone here has a problem with me or my avatars you are more than welcome to use your ignore button. i will not be the least bit offended. because i plan to carry on and have a good time *with* or *without* you. the choice is yours. and i am done with this subject.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

time for a little afternoon coffee. *sips & sighs*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

I've been doing a lot of reading lately on narcissism. I had a boss that was a narcissist. It was a whole beauty and the BEAST thing with his personality. And the more he grew to like me as a friend and the closer we worked together the worse it got. From what I'm reading this is important because that means he actually learned to feel something for me and that made him mad. 

He made me pay for every single experience he had with me. It was odd because I had worked for him on 2 other occasions and yes he was a PITA but this time it was different. We'd become closer friends over the course of 16 yrs. I was his source. They feed off certain types of people and relationships to make themselves feel better and more important. 

As things progressed I got to see sides of him that frightened me as well as making me literally feel a sorrow for him like no other. I think it's possible his mother may have abused him and at the time he had to take care of her at the end. I think he resented that. But the way he spoke of her made me wonder if he didn't get the love children need for certain aspects of their lives to come together properly as they grow up and go into the world. 

As things moved along his personality was becoming more volatile every day. He became extremely verbally and emotionally abusive. And very controlling. As things kept moving along it got to the point where I had to defend myself for everything. Exactly what he wanted. Keeping me off balance and upset. One day...I quit talking to him. 

He tried to charm his way back into my good graces and went to painstaking efforts to be nice to me before he went on a cruise with his daughter. Made me email him every day while he was gone. He got back and went at me with a verbal vengeance. Of course upper management had left for a week so going to them wasn't an option. The last day I worked for him became the last day I spoke to him. 

I'm glad I got away from him. He had me so messed up that people were starting to worry about my well being. I was afraid if I stayed that final week to wait for the bosses to return that it would be too late. That he might do something to hurt me while he was in an angry rage. It took me a whole year and a half to get over what he did to me in a matter of 5 months.

Narcissists are dangerous people. They are not someone you would want in your life no matter how charming they are. But I could not for the life of me not feel sorry for the fact that he didn't receive the love he needed as a child and that part of his brain was basically broken. It's heartbreaking to think about someone living their whole life this way and being incapable of having a healthy relationship....EVER.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

*steps up to the mic* lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

*does a little side step dancing*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

perfect song for the lockdown. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

~jams~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Just took my other anxiety med so I'm waiting for that and the wine cooler to kick in. Still doing more reading on Narcissism. It fascinates me that someone can be that way.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Supposed to be hot again tomorrow. I have to work. And I'm sleepy and bored.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Man! What a hostile past couple of days. You would think I was at work. Maybe I am. OMG. LOL! I don't understand why some people get so riled up over such silly things. There are so many more problems in the world that require so much more concern than whether or not I'm pretending to be the late Janis Joplin. 

There's a pandemic and riots. Why the hell does an avatar stir so much hostility? It's ridiculous. Oh well. Iffen I don't wanna get debated I gotta hang out in here to post anything that might cause a discussion or any kind of controversy.   It's like I've been sent to my room like when I was 10.

Lots of people fighting online anymore. I don't understand it I think it's stupid. But that's what this world is coming to.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2020)

Morning.

Another hot one out. In this heat the struggle to breathe with the masks on is pretty bad. This whole pandemic has been hard on me mentally. This mask thing is about to kill me. But, if that's part of what keeps me safe then so be it. It's been really hard on the asthma/COPD I got going on.

I've been noticing some of our chat friends on here have been incognito for a while. I'm hoping they're ok. You just never know anymore. We're getting to that age where any one of us could disappear from here for good. It's part of the circle of life. I'm beginning to wonder if Yo-Yo will be coming back to us. If not I hope she's ok *wherever* she is.

When I went to pick up my groceries Saturday from the store they had left them sit out so long that my ice cream was half melted and it was soup by the time I got it home. Had a couple other issues with the order so, I think I'm gonna have to just mask up and go into the store so I can get what I need and get it home in decent condition. It's a great service but, it just ticks me off that they can't take better care of products while they are being distributed.

Have a great day guys and stay in out of the heat if you can.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry Pinky...I edited. LOL


----------



## drifter (Jun 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


I've heard of all those people.


----------



## drifter (Jun 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Man! What a hostile past couple of days. You would think I was at work. Maybe I am. OMG. LOL! I don't understand why some people get so riled up over such silly things. There are so many more problems in the world that require so much more concern than whether or not I'm pretending to be the late Janis Joplin.
> 
> There's a pandemic and riots. Why the hell does an avatar stir so much hostility? It's ridiculous. Oh well. Iffen I don't wanna get debated I gotta hang out in here to post anything that might cause a discussion or any kind of controversy.   It's like I've been sent to my room like when I was 10.
> 
> Lots of people fighting online anymore. I don't understand it I think it's stupid. But that's what this world is coming to.


Don't sweat it. It'll sort itself out in the by and by. We'll live through or with it or whatever. Live will go on and in the end, you'll be the better for it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2020)

Drifter you're a doll. Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2020)

Washington Post article today...

*They said if we abandon all the safety protocols we are headed for a second wave of COVID because we are too far from herd immunity. If we get a second wave it could possibly be even worse than the first round. 

The shutdowns prevented 60 million infections in the US alone. 285 million in China. 3.1 mill in European countries as well as 500,000 in the United Kingdom. In the initial days just before the shutdowns the virus was supposedly doubling every 2 days. They said it was spreading at extraordinary rate which is unusual for infectious diseases.

They said this is far from over. Only 3 - 4 percent of us have been infected. This is just the beginning of the epidemic they said.

Berkeley researchers stated "the six countries collectively managed to avert 62 million test-confirmed infections. Because most people who are infected never get tested or diagnosed with covid-19, the actual number of cases that were averted is much higher — about 530 million in the six countries."

They're concerned about reopening schools for fear the kids could contract it, spread it to teachers and take it home to family.
They are considering having some of the children in the school and some learning from home in order to provide the necessary distancing and have fewer in the building to get exposed.

Preventions such as "desks at least six feet apart and facing the same direction, lunch in classrooms, leaving every other row on buses empty and staggered arrival times." are being considered for schools. Also: "recommended mandatory cloth masks for staff and encouraged use by students, and daily temperature screenings for everyone. It said schools should have adequate supplies for hygiene, including soap, hand sanitizer and no-touch trash cans. Surfaces and school buses should be cleaned and disinfected daily, it said, and windows and doors should be open so air can circulate."

They said the lockdowns were a pause button not a cure. A reduction in cases and deaths is temporary. They stated, “We’re not saying the country needs to stay locked down forever."*

I know here where I live we are not even to Phase out and we just started Phase 3 today and yet many here have totally abandoned the safety measures on masking and social distancing. Even the businesses.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

morning.

kinda cranky this a.m. throwing some coffee down my flap to see if that helps brighten things up.
i'm irritated because the actions of a certain individual on here are making some of the friends I've made on here want to leave. i don't want to leave and i don't want my friends to leave. i just don't understand why some people are so nasty to others on the internet. but i'm tired of trying to find decent places to go visit. so i guess i'll have to work around it. said person is on ignore. i'm just tired of people treating each other like crap. there's no need for it.

anyway, its gonna be another long & hot day. forecast is 90° & 90% humidity. good day to smother in a mask. ~rme~ we're not having anything worth eating at work today in the cafeteria. maybe i'll starve, too. i'm actually thinking about taking some ramen with me. it's either that or eat mash potatoes w/ gravy and some veggies & salad. then i'll be good & hungry & b****y by 3 p.m. 

oh well...

have a good day guys.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


I love Sebastian, This is one I hadn't seen, so thanks!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


Is this K-Pop?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love Sebastian, This is one I hadn't seen, so thanks!


He friggin cracks me up. You got youtube he's on dry bar comedy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Is this K-Pop?


Yes. I'd never heard of it before. The karafun thing on YouTube I subscribed for popped this up. I like it!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

It okay, need to explore it more.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

I like this song. Not sure about the rest. This just kinda was up my alley. Or as the passionate ppl say...it spoke to me *makes gaga eyes*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> He friggin cracks me up. You got youtube he's on dry bar comedy.


Yes, that's where I see him.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

He's hilarious!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

I love Fluffy too


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

The girl in this avatar is Lisa the lead from BlackPink


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

A little leftover from the online party thread...*hehe*
~does a little hip hop move~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Washington Post today

*I have never felt so helpless’: Front-line workers confront loss*
Doctors, nurses and first responders grapple with the enormity of what they’ve witnessed during the pandemic’s first wave

Marc Ayoub remembers the woman in her 50s who came alone to the emergency room. She went into cardiac arrest and was hooked up to a ventilator. Ayoub, a resident at hard-hit Elmhurst Hospital in Queens, tried to reach her family all night, and when he finally connected with her daughter, he had only bad news.

As he stood in his spacesuit of protective gear, holding his phone in front of the woman’s face so her daughter might see her one last time, Ayoub was indignant that this is what death had become during the coronavirus pandemic.

He looked away, trying to be respectful of the sacred moment. But he could not help but overhear as the daughter connected family member after family member, until there were more than a dozen people weeping on the chat. “Mommy, please come back,” the daughter begged. _“Please.”_

“I am a doctor. I spent years training to help people, but I have never felt so helpless in my life,” recalled Ayoub, 31. “There was nothing I could do for the patient or the family.”

Doctors, nurses and emergency medical technicians are supposed to be the superheroes of the pandemic. They are immortalized in graffiti, songs belted out from balcony windows and tributes erected from Times Square to the Eiffel Tower. But despite the accolades, many confide that the past months have left them feeling lost, alone, unable to sleep. They second-guess their decisions, experience panic attacks, worry constantly about their patients, their families and themselves, and feel tremendous anxiety about how and when this might end.

The unfathomable loss of more than 100,000 Americans within a matter of weeks — many in isolation, without family or friends — has inflicted a level of trauma few anticipated when they signed up for these jobs. At least 592 of those deaths were of health-care workers, according to a list compiled from news reports, social media and other sources by the National Nurses United union.

As the first wave of patients subsides, many are struggling with the death and devastation they saw close up and — perhaps most difficult — with their own inability to do more, to save more people’s lives.

A few became casualties themselves: Two health-care workers in New York City took their own lives within two days of each other in late April. John Mondello, 23, was an E.M.T. working in the Bronx. Lorna Breen, 49, was an emergency department physician at New York-Presbyterian Allen Hospital. Breen’s sister said she had been tormented by what she experienced. She quoted her as describing a scene “like Armageddon” and saying, “We can’t keep up.”

Ayoub said he was not surprised when a quarter of his classmates in the residency program at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai revealed in a survey they had thought about suicide. “We know exactly how she felt,” he said of Breen. “We understood what she was going through. That could have been any one of us.”

“A lot of people were angry at the whole situation and the system,” he added. “How it all happened. How we weren’t prepared. The lack of support.”

Worried that the coronavirus might leave a whole generation of health-care workers with post-traumatic stress disorder, many hospitals and ambulance companies have brought in grief counselors via Zoom and started weekly mediation sessions, prayer circles and other support services. Mental health apps such as Headspace and Fitness Blender are offering free access for health-care workers. Online therapy company Talkspace donated more than 2,100 months of counseling to medical workers, and more than half of that time has been used.

Counselors seeing health-care workers describe symptoms of burnout, PTSD and “moral injury” — the effect of hundreds of decisions made each day on the fly and amid the chaos, creating conflict between deeply held beliefs and options considered inadequate or downright wrong.

Brittani Holsbeke, 31, emergency department nurse in a Detroit suburb, described sending home patients with blood oxygen levels lower than normal because of triage policies in place during the peak that raised the threshold for those who would get treated. “It got gray,” she said, especially when some of those people would show up even sicker a few days later.

Audrey Chun, 48, a New York City doctor, struggled with helping her elderly patients sick with covid-19 decide whether to stay home and die surrounded by family — or go to the hospital where they would get treatment but still possibly die, in that case, almost certainly alone. There was “no clear answer to give them,” she said.

Matt Kaufman, 51, a physician at Jersey City Medical Center, remembers the guy who came in at the peak of the crisis with minor chest pain. In normal times, it would have been “a no-brainer” to admit the man, if only for observation. But Kaufman was torn. “The concern was if he sticks around, he could get infected and be in an even worse situation.”

Images of health-care workers during the pandemic often show them cheering as a patient is wheeled out of the hospital, arms pumping, with the theme from “Rocky” or “Don’t Stop Believin’” playing in the background. The daily reality has been grimmer. In some medical centers, the ratio of deaths to discharges was as high as 9 to 1 among the critically ill on ventilators.

Signs of burnout, anxiety and frustration are widespread, especially as colleagues, friends and family members have gotten sick or died. That has provoked quiet despair in some medical workers and angry confrontations from others.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Nurses placed empty white shoes in front of the White House to protest lost colleagues who they contend became ill and died as a result of inadequate protective equipment. Residents at NYU Langone and the University of Washington clashed with hospital administrators over hazard pay and life insurance. Ten nurses were suspended at Providence Saint John’s Health Center in Santa Monica, Calif., after they refused to enter a coronavirus patient’s room without N95 masks.

Almost invariably, the hardest thing many health-care workers describe about their experience is their fear and sadness over families — their patients’ and their own.

Susan Hopper, a 57-year-old nurse practitioner in the emergency department at Montefiore Medical Center in the Bronx, described how colleagues lived in cars, stayed at hotels or sent family members to live with relatives to avoid infecting loved ones.

“There was such fear,” she said. “That all plays a part on the human psyche.”

Hopper, who has been staying with her sister, eventually tested positive for the virus. So did her sister.

Even before the pandemic, many doctors and nurses struggled with stress. There is growing evidence this crisis will take an even larger toll. A study of 1,257 doctors and nurses in China during that country’s coronavirus peak found that half reported depression, 45 percent anxiety and 34 percent insomnia. Another, looking at 1,400 health-care workers in Italy and published in JAMA Network Open, found half showed signs of post-traumatic stress, a quarter depression and 20 percent anxiety. In both China and Italy, young women were most likely to be affected.

Gregory Hinrichsen, a clinical psychologist at Mount Sinai Hospital in Manhattan, said the mental, emotional and physical burdens borne by health-care workers have been overwhelming. Witnessing the pain and death of so many other human beings, Hinrichsen said, reminds you of your own suffering and pain and brings home the reality that you, too, will die.

“It’s something that is hard to take straight on,” he said. “Like looking at the sun. You know it’s there and glance at it. But you don’t stare at it for hours at a time, day after day. That’s what working during the virus has been like for some.”

Brian Smith was in his ambulance truck at about 2:50 p.m. on April 17, during his shift as a paramedic for the Jersey City Medical Center, when he felt a storm of emotions.

“It’s complete war out here,” he typed on his phone to his therapist on Talkspace. “People just dying in front of us, one minute talking, the next they aren’t.”

Within a few weeks, Smith had to pronounce more than 30 people dead in their homes and had brought dozens more to the hospital whom he wasn’t sure would make it. “You think that you did right by them,” he said. “But then you find out two to three days later, they died.”

Smith wondered a lot about those people. Where were they now? Were they able to get cremated or buried? Were those who loved them able to say goodbye?

He heard about one funeral home where police found dozens of decomposing bodies in a trailer, and he was furious. “These are people’s family — at least give them the decency of letting people say goodbye. At least give them that. Don’t forget about them in the damn trailer,” he said.

“I don’t know what I would do if my mom or dad died, and I couldn’t say goodbye,” Smith added. “That would be the worst thing in the world.”

Smith has been living on his ex-wife’s couch since the outbreak began. She’s also a paramedic working insane hours, and it makes it easier to trade off taking care of their two young children. But the situation leaves him no time to process what he is going through.

“I’ll start sobbing, and I will have to gather myself because I can’t let my kids see me like that. A lot of times, I’ll scamper into the bathroom and clean myself up and see what they are doing,” he said. “PTSD is no joke.”

The virus also has changed the way he views parties and sports events, gatherings he used to think of as happy occasions. Looking out his window one day, seeing blue skies and feeling the sun, he could think only of crowds at the park, less than six feet apart, respiratory secretions flying.

“This weekend is gorgeous,” he said. “It’s going to be horrible.”

~♥~
This isn't all the article but close. It's not just docs and nurses. Every department has a new level of stress that wasn't there before. It's terrifying to see a daily reminder of this thing when you see yourself and co-workers with masks on. Or when you work by the morgue and you KNOW there's a death in there that's from Covid. My anxiety shot up and I've been struggling with depression now. So before you toss your mask aside, keep in mind that a second wave IS expected.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Well we're into Wed. already. Not sure what today's weather will bring. It was pretty awful at work yesterday. It's hard being in these masks 8 hrs a day. I'm thinking it could storm because it's so windy.

As you go through your day today, keep in mind all the racial fighting and issues that are going on right now. Keep in mind all the general nastiness between people anymore and try to be part of the solution today.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Raining now.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I should go to bed. Night y'all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Morning.

Got a doctors appt. tomorrow afternoon. Gonna see if they can get me scheduled to see the pulmonologist. If they decide to put me on oxygen I'm gonna apply for disability and look into Section 8 housing. I guess I'll have to see if the doctor can write a note or whatever it is they can do to help me get the disability. It's getting harder for me to breathe and harder to work because of it. I just think it's time. I don't want to but, I just don't think I can do much more of this. It's wiping me out. Breathing is getting worse and I'm having a hard time. So hopefully I can get some help. We'll see. If not I'll just have to work till I drop dead. ~Shrugs~ 

79° for the high today and the 50s tonight. Then back into the upper 80s tomorrow. They're serving sluggers which is just BBQ chicken legs with potato salad. The legs aren't bad but the potato salad is usually pretty awful cuz they potatoes are almost raw. ~Wrinkles nose~

*You are not your struggles. You are the survivor who keeps moving forward in spite of them.*
*~Lori Deschene - Author*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I wish we could find some other stuff to talk about besides this damned virus and the whole George Floyd thing. I'm over it already. I'm so sick of this country focusing all it's energy on the bad crap that happens.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I've got to find something else to do with my time. ~Sighs & leaves~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

well chit *sits in the corner...bored*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

*laughing @ avatar*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

HaHa!..The Mr. Bean guy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

i have a baby one too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

lmao! it's even funnier enlarged


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

So funny...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

how you doing?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Ok, bored too.
I pulled a muscle today, so it's like a spasm and a ....oh crap...deep breath every time I turn the wrong way, then wait for the next one. 
How are you ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

ok. little bored. little cranky. trying to keep myself entertained. bout to go raid the ice cream. lol!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Ah..good idea.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

found something to do...lol!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Ya sure about this? Lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

lol!!! well now a certain person can't complain it's not my face.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh..got ya. When I saw the wedding gown, I was responding to sure you want to get married again..lol....been there done that too


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

*snorts & laughs*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

now i'm a hot blonde.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Very nice indeedy


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

so how did you pull a muscle?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Think it was from a Debbie Siebers hour long stretch dvd. I hadn't done that one in a long time. Felt it the next day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I have some of those 1 hr stretch type things I haven't even tried. It's so much effort just getting to the floor and back up when you're old and fat.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Ha....I love floor work, but alot of people dont.
I'm very flexible still, since I do yoga and lots of other things. Used to be in gymnastics..years ago. 
Good thing there are so many choices these days, something for everyone. 🏋️🏌️


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

i need to do something. all this sitting around is gonna be the death of me.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

... probably hard to feel like exercise when you already stand all day, right?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

that would be correct.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

and unfortunately i can't sit cross legged and meditate the fat away or I would. lol


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Maybe you'll think of something for exercise that you think would be sort of fun to do before or after dinner, even 15 or 30 minutes.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> and unfortunately i can't sit cross legged and meditate the fat away or I would. lol


Lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I enjoy those Just Dance game things where you have to follow the moves of the dancer. Those are fun.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh that's right, I forgot you told me that. That's good then!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

When I get up & do them.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Well don't be hard on yourself. If you feel like doing them, do them, if not, get some ice cream and watch a good show! We only live once.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Especially with this pandemic. I just don't care about much of anything.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah, it unbelievable how this pandemic, especially when it first began just stopped you in your tracks. Things that were once enjoyable just didn't seem important. Couldn't focus.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah and it's changed how I look at the idea of being in a crowd now. Been trying to figure out how to do my living in the house.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Right, and how we all proceed from here on out remains to be seen. One day at a time.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Yup. But I need to try to do better at taking care of myself instead of letting it get to me.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, very true. 
I figure there is only so much we can control, the rest just pray. .
Hope it gets better for you, having to wear the mask all day would not be easy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

It's not. It's terrible hard on morale for all of us and it's hard on my lungs.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Are they masks they supply, your employer,  or everyone purchases their own?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Those of us who pass food trays to the patients get one paper hospital mask a day. The rest of us get one cloth mask a day. They have some cloth ones someone donated but, they run out cuz the visitors have to wear them too. So I buy my own at the gift shop plus the mom of a co-worker made some for us for free.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

This is one of them.
One layer of polyester and two layers of cotton.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh, well yeah polyester is hot. 
Maybe the disability thing will work out, I mean you can't keep suffering all day if it affects your breathing. That's a true medical issue. Geez.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

It's like getting suffocated all day. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah, that's crazy. At some point the masks will stop....I hope.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't know Cindy. It's beginning to sound like this was just the start of it and that there is more coming and we're gonna be in it for the long haul. I'm not sure what will happen as far as whether or not they will give me disability benefits. We'll see.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

It's a lot to consider. I may just have to tough it out a little longer.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Right, depends on what your doctor's prognosis is? If you have breathing problems on top of having to wear a mask though that's a problem to be dealt with...not just continue suffering.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I may end up on oxygen so if I do I don't know what I could do for work.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

...work from home job??.…cross that bridge if and when that happens.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Sit cross legged and meditate for money? LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Go Fund Me page lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

LMAO!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I might be able to do something online.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Maybe we could start an online business venture......what are ya good at?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Being stupid LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Is that a marketable skill?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Lol....ok, besides that


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Only things I know how to do is cook and clean and not that great.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I am sufficient in smart assery. That's about it.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Ah were on to something, smart assery...so you'll be the PR guy, and I'll do the business side..


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

The only thing I could think of was designing I HATE YOU greeting cards for the angry in you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

We gonna publish recipes? ~Confused look~


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

HaHa.....might be a hot seller, no doubt.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> We gonna publish recipes? ~Confused look~


Maybe, still thinking....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a lot to consider. I don't wanna be on disability & I can't cut my hrs and get by and I need insurance and stuff so I don't know.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I have no money to put up for anything so that's a dead end road.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

So sounds like best scenario for now is staying with the job you have but figuring a solution to wearing a mask all day and being comfortable in doing so.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Yup. Or work till I drop dead. I hope I go someplace inconvenient for the others. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh stop!  You will do no such thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

LOL oh come on. You're no fun. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Inconvenient part, ok......but drop dead part..no! Lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Picture it Sicily 2023...we're serving the Friday night spaghetti and BOOM I hit the floor deader than a doornail in front of the lead I don't like. LMAO!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

HaHa!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I couldn't resist. I thought about stand up but, I laugh at my own crap and have an asthma attack. ~Grins~


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

.....that could be you're calling....you could go on America's Got Talent and get the golden buzzer...and your world would change just like that!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Golden buzzer?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't think those comedians get pd that well. Not unless they get famous.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh, if one of the judges presses that you automatically get to the finals.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't have tv so I am clueless. Do you still work?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

What exactly is "culinary arts?"


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't think those comedians get pd that well. Not unless they get famous.


Ok...well can you sing or dance or do magic?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What exactly is "culinary arts?"


Study to be a chef....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I can sing a little. I can only dance to Just Dance games. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Have you ever done karioke?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh ok. I hear the word culinary batted about so much that I never know. I'm just a cook. Have been in food service for 36 years. Probably 30 of it was cooking. Nothing horribly fancy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I love karaoke. But I've only done it twice in public. I did some with a friend one night in his apt. Mostly I do my singing in the car or I break out my karaoke skills when the neighbor on the other side of me goes to visit family.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow 36 years...guess you know your way around the kitchen!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I love karaoke. But I've only done it twice in public. I did some with a friend one night in his apt. Mostly I do my singing in the car or I break out my karaoke skills when the neighbor on the other side of me goes to visit family.


I've never gone to a karioke night, but want to.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Not like a chef. LOL! Do you still work?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

How are you in front of crowds? ~Grins~
If you get a little freaked out, drink a beer first. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Not like a chef. LOL! Do you still work


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> How are you in front of crowds? ~Grins~
> If you get a little freaked out, drink a beer first. LOL


It would be so fun, but maybe 2 beers


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

You a proof reader?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

LOL! I can almost channel Patsy Cline.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You a proof reader?


Yes,  editing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Calling the publishers?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

You gotta be fast at that?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You gotta be fast at that?


No, it's accuracy that counts more than speed.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I've seen some typos in books that just about drove me crackers. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh don't get me started......thank God for growing up with Phonics!
I see so many errors, even in professional publications.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

What I wish I could do is be one of those people that goes around to all the businesses and gives talks on how to be kind to co-workers and trying to find ways for them to get along better. They're so awful to one another. They could use some guidance but I fear it would fall on deaf ears.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Well mine aren't perfect either. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What I wish I could do is be one of those people that goes around to all the businesses and gives talks on how to be kind to co-workers and trying to find ways for them to get along better. They're so awful to one another. They could use some guidance but I fear it would fall on deaf ears.


Probably need a degree for that as well.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

BRB Cindy I gotta take some meds.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What I wish I could do is be one of those people that goes around to all the businesses and gives talks on how to be kind to co-workers and trying to find ways for them to get along better. They're so awful to one another. They could use some guidance but I fear it would fall on deaf ears.


That's a good idea. I miss ...some...coworkers from previous jobs I've had outside the home, but I don't miss all the crap that goes on in the workplace.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

So is this supplemental work with your SSI?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

I think it would be an amazing opportunity to be able to teach employers and employees how to talk to one another and maybe come up with some options for when they don't rather than just letting them fight. A person should never have to witness two workers screaming at one another or throwing things out of frustration.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't have SSI


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Just that income? You do alright then?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Are you close to my age?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, you're a couple years younger I think.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry if I'm being too personal. You don't have to tell me anything you don't want to. I'm divorced too. Which is why I work.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry. Hope I didn't upset you.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

No, I'm not upset.....


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

It's tomorrow morning here....think it's time to sign off for now.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Ok. Thanks for the visit. Good night.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

You too! Good night.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm here. It's morning. I have coffee. That's all I know at this moment. I got about 45 min and then I gotta go get ready for the doctor appt I have today. I'm looking at a page that can tell you if you qualify for disability. It also has lawyers that can go to court with you to help you get it. So, we'll see. I can't work in a kitchen with oxygen. It would blow the joint up. Years ago I guess they let a lady do dishes with her oxygen and everyone had to be careful not to step on her tube. The way my co-workers are today they would step on it deliberately. I'm certain that wouldn't be allowed now.

Gonna go see if there's anything new here while I sip my coffee.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

LOL @ the 4 pages of jibber jabber!

I love a good chat.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Kansas Comedian....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Been playing with this photoshop site and it's hysterical!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm upset this evening because someone I really like left the site because of something that happened on here. I think we need to try to be a little nicer to each other on here. We're grown ups for God's sake. There's no reason for us to be hateful to one another. Act like an adult instead of being an ahole. The world is full of aholes and doesn't need any extra.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 12, 2020)

i have got stay out of the COVID section and the current news & hot topics section because those threads are just too ridiculous. and some of the remarks people make on there are just flat out stupid. just an fyi, i'm on planet earth and i'm a human being pretending to be a purple minion at the moment.   i don't like using the ignore feature but sometimes it's a necessity.

nothing good on the menu at work today. so, not sure what i'll be eating. i may have to make me a grilled cheese in the back or something. census was 93 the other day so, still low at times. supposed to be 91° today. 

they are having t-shirts printed for us that say something about us being heroes. i don't consider myself a hero for sticking around through a pandemic to continue to feed patients and staff. it's my job. nothing heroic about it except that i didn't freak out and quit for fear of catching it and dying. which could still happen. one never knows.

anyway, have a great day all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 12, 2020)

Huffington Post

You know, employers get mad when people won't stay on the job but, they don't do enough to take care of us or keep us safe. And expecting workers to come in and work while waiting on COVID results is just plain foolish.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a feeling tomorrow/today is gonna be bad. I think our patient count went up. Gonna be a long few days. I have to work Sat, Sun & Mon. Ugh!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

Morning.

Long & busy day ahead. Not really feeling it today. We got our "hero" t-shirts yesterday. I feel weird about wearing it. I don't see showing up to do my work in the midst of a pandemic as being heroic. I am just part of a support team for sick people, their family and the staff in the building. My job is to help participate in their nourishment. Nothing heroic about that. Being brave enough to stay employed there during all this, that's different. If the shirts read "being a hero for not quitting when people counted on you" then I could wear it comfortably. 

I don't like all that attention. I came, I did my work, I went home. Just like any other day. The patients are having chicken strips or glazed chicken for supper. Depending on what they're allowed. They have an option of potato wedges or rice with mirepoix in it. And fresh asparagus. I have to braise the stew meat for tomorrow in there. Pork chop day sucks. That's on Monday's. It's not a funday. Too much to do, not much time to do it in.

Anyway, I'm gonna peruse for a bit then head out. Have a great day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, that was short and sweet. Nothing new except more fighting. Yippee. Alright, gonna finish my coffee and I'm out for the day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

All I have to say is WOW! Whole lotta fightin goin on. I like to watch. LOL! Some of it's pretty funny. Anyway, 1 long day down...2 more to go. Not sure if it's the pandemic or what but, we have some very needy patients right now. We've been doing our best to take care of their food related desires. Been a busy weekend so far.

Still playing with this new avatar site. It's cracking me up.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

Ice cream time


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok...back to playing with avatars. ~Grins~


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm upset this evening because someone I really like left the site because of something that happened on here. I think we need to try to be a little nicer to each other on here. We're grown ups for God's sake. There's no reason for us to be hateful to one another. Act like an adult instead of being an ahole. The world is full of aholes and doesn't need any extra.


Who left? What happened?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)

I think you and all the people who work in hospitals are brave. Very brave.
Goodnight and be safe!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I think you and all the people who work in hospitals are brave. Very brave.
> Goodnight and be safe!


A friend left but, came back now I think. 

And thank you. Good night Rad.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 14, 2020)

Only have time for a quickie this morning. It was 99° yesterday when I got off work. I think today is supposed to be worse. 

Patients are being fed stew tonight. They hate the stew and yet we continue to feed it to them.

I find it interesting that this huge fuss is made over a man killed by police. If there had been cell phones back in the day when Jesus was nailed to the cross to die and his side sliced open to ensure he was dead, I wonder if they'd all be in here making a thread and screaming about that? Jesus was an innocent. If people spent more time focusing on the Lord maybe there wouldn't be such atrocities in this world. But who am I? What do I know? ~Shrugs~

Anyway, my single hope for today is that everyone here will make an attempt to be good to one another. Even if it's only for an hr. Peace out!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 14, 2020)

This was shared in another thread.
https://www.bluezones.com/2020/06/c...op-epidemiologist-who-predicted-the-pandemic/

If this is the case then I'm not gonna worry about dieting. If there's a possibility that I might die in the next 18 mo then I don't give a crap anymore. I'm just gonna do my thing. I'm not wasting time trying to rid myself of fat just to turn around and die. Think about it. This could be the last 18 mo of life for a great deal of us. 60-70% of the population? This whole COVID thing has been devastating enough. And now this. And there's supposed to be more viruses in the future that are similar if not worse that are supposed to be making their way along.

I'm just over it already. I can't breathe with my mask, I don't wanna breathe without it. It's not gonna matter if no one else will wear theirs. I will still wear the things but, I need stuff at the store and I'm going in. I've had enough of this s**t of being held hostage by a d****d virus. If the good Lord wants me and it's my time then I guess it's my time. Not gonna try to argue with the man.

*Update: *The article mentions the possibility of surviving this thing if we stay at home for the next 18 mo. I could do that. No problem. Not sure what it will do to me mentally. Since March my mental stability has changed. So, I may just continue to stay out of the stores unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2020)

Morning. 

It's gonna be a long and very, very busy day. Pork chop day at the inn. 

So it has come to the attn of my feet that we need knew shoes. Having such a thing delivered here requires I be home otherwise the delivery ppl will leave it on the porch. I'm not interested in tossing $150 down the drain. I'm going out to Tradehome Shoes to get myself a new pair of Hokas. I'm on my feet 8 hrs a day, every day, 5 days a week. A good shoe is important.

Tomorrow I am finally off and I'm gonna allow myself to sleep in. Between the masks and the heat, it's really taking it outta me. 

So I watched that George Floyd video last night. I want to say that yes, I agree those cops were dicks killing that man. They deserve to be put down in the same fashion. However, I have to ask myself if he'd been in the same dire situation had he been working or at home playing video games. I didn't see any video of what lead to them dragging him from the car and cuffing him. So it's hard for me to say he wasn't resisting arrest. But, my point is, had he not been where he was, doing what he was doing at the time, he might still very well be alive and that cop would've found someone else to kill that day. So it's not just about George Floyd. It's about all ppl who are terrorized and abused by police. Not just one black man. 

When you make the choice to go out and commit a crime, you risk getting injured or killed by police in the scuffle to stop you. That's a natural element of this. But what that cop did, was wrong. I agree with that. Unfortunately there are abusive ppl everywhere who have jobs that allow this kind of s**t to go on until they are caught and penalized.

Anyway, have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2020)

Finally relaxing after a very long and busy day. I need to get some food though.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2020)

I took the yacht out after work. It was very relaxing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh yeah! This is waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the phony bologna pics I was using for avatars.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2020)

No matter where you go on the internet there seems to be some pretty mean spirited people. It often makes me wonder if they're jerks in the real world. Doubt I'd have to wonder very long. I think it's sad that they resort to insults and trying to make others look and feel stupid just because they don't agree with everything they type. Not a single one of us knows everything but some people seem to think they do. I hate that kind of crap. That's why I don't like the more controversial threads because I come across as confrontational. I'd rather be confrontational than flat out rude.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh look how cute I am! *Squeals like a teenager*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

i've had over 600 mg of caffeine today and i'm ready to give it up for the night.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

3 hrs later...awake with nightmares. 

sometimes my anxiety meds give me some pretty wicked and pretty vivid nightmares. And it's like the camera in my head gets stuck on one image that keeps continue rolling. or one specific scene. I have to get up and sit up for a while to get it to pass.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

alright, going to try this sleeping thing again.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

Waiting on the mailman. Waiting to see if he has a pkg for me and I don't wanna miss him. So I'm here in the living room waiting.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

No mailman.


LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

Ok, bills are pd, prescriptions called in, appt made with pulmonologist, shower, some laundry and I'm getting ready to strip the bed and get some lunch. Decided I'd better do a breathing treatment first. LOL! Don't wanna pass out in the midst of making the bed. 

I enjoy my days off. The solitude. The quiet (most of the time). Just being able to chillax.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

had an interesting day on here. got some things done around the house that needed doing. we are in for temps in the mid 90s tomorrow. i'm not off now till saturday. i do need to go to the mall for some new shoes. it can't be avoided. i'm still debating on whether or not to go into the supermarket. i think for right now i will just have to make do and stick with the click-list order/pick up. i will just have to avoid getting ice cream for the time being. if i really need ice cream that badly there's a homemade shop downtown. 

i've heard good things about it except that it's pricey. i'm in the grill the next 2 days and then back in the kitchen on friday.

we surpassed the 11,000 mark on covid cases the other day. 245 dead. almost a 1,000 hospitalized. we are going into phase out here on monday the 22nd. i suspect it won't be long till all hell breaks loose with this virus. hell right now they aren't even trying to adhere to the recommendations. they're selfishly doing what they want. 

i guess there was a place where one woman complained about people not wearing their masks and a gal got mad and coughed on her a she left the store. other places the people with masks are being harassed in the stores for wearing them. 

if this thing is based on a time factor...i give it enough time all day at work in a room full of people. why add to that by going into the store if i don't need to? i'm gonna wait it out. i just think it's best this way. 

article on the wizard of oz (just thought i'd share)

well, i'm gonna go pop over to another site before bed. good night all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2020)

Dear diary...I hate mornings.

Got my coffee. Looking for something to amuse you. Let's see here...
Ok...try this...
14 facts about the Taj Mahal

I've been continuing to do what I can to stay safe. I still worry about getting this dumb virus. I try not to worry. I've been trying to avoid the media stuff on it. Once in a while something will cross my path. I don't normally read it unless it's new news to me. Try to take it with a grain of salt cuz it could be the exact opposite the next day or in a week. 


I have an appt set for the 13th of July to go see the pulmonologist. I have to go in and fill out a request sheet to get the day off. Not sure what all they will do with me at this point. 

What I don't understand is all our docs are in the same building. Yet each time you go see a new one they can't share the medical file info. Instead they send you a book of paperwork to fill out even though all this crap is on file in an office on another floor. Seriously? 

Have a great day. If not, have some ice cream.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2020)

What a day. *Falls into a chair* Sick of cooking chicken strips today.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2020)

Morning. Gotta pop into work early today to pick up my meds. Hopefully they're ready. It's been 2 days. I call ahead and then give them a day to contact the docs office for refills and then go in the next day. I'm gonna be upset if I hafta make a second trip again. I'm gonna call and make sure it came in first. The docs office is busy but, I need my medications. You get 3 mo of refills on some and the others are mo by mo. PITA. Gonna be busy and hot again. Later!

*Update:* Only one trip to the pharmacy today. Yay. So, on that note, I will see you lovely people later.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2020)

Night


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

Morning.

Had some storms last night. Rained off and on all night. Supposed to be cooler today @ 76°. That would be nice.

I'm cooking tonight. It's spaghetti night again at the inn. Whoopteedo. Last Friday nobody wanted their spaghetti. I don't make the sauce so I don't know if that's what the issue was or if they just weren't in the mood for it. Sometimes it happens. I think a lot of the complaints are because the stuff can't have salt and pepper like we normally have at a table. And some folks are too lazy to open the little packets we send. Oh well. People are strange.

Off the weekend with no real plans except for a date with my laundry.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

I've done my morning perusal and I'm finishing my coffee and it's off to work. Chow!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> had an interesting day on here. got some things done around the house that needed doing. we are in for temps in the mid 90s tomorrow. i'm not off now till saturday. i do need to go to the mall for some new shoes. it can't be avoided. i'm still debating on whether or not to go into the supermarket. i think for right now i will just have to make do and stick with the click-list order/pick up. i will just have to avoid getting ice cream for the time being. if i really need ice cream that badly there's a homemade shop downtown.
> 
> i've heard good things about it except that it's pricey. i'm in the grill the next 2 days and then back in the kitchen on friday.
> 
> ...


Gosh, Marci  I hope you keep safe in that hospital! Maybe you've built immunities already. I hope so. I worry about you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)

I added this to my Watch Later queue at You Tube


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

I worry too @RadishRose. Thanks. I doubt I've built any antibodies but since I know nothing about them, I'd have no idea. Last weekend at work I finally had to take my mask off for a bit. It's not mandatory here unless we are out front with customers. I went for a couple hrs without it because I was struggling so bad to breathe that I felt like I was gonna pass out. I didn't wanna leave them with no cook.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

Since they started lifting restrictions here we already have 7 new cases of COVID from the past 2 days in the city I live in. The f*****s won't wear their masks. ~SMH~

_*12,059 cases and 254 deaths statewide*_


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

I was gonna see about getting a haircut but, not now!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

Our county and a neighboring county have outbreaks from bars. No surprise there. God forbid a Kansan should drink at home.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coronavirus-pandemic-brazil-india_n_5eec9dd8c5b60756a0df7726

"In New Delhi, hospitals have been running out of beds, and some patients have been turned away for lack of space.

“On 1 June, we downloaded the report which said that our father-in-law was COVID positive. That’s when our ordeal began,” Mandeep Singh wrote in HuffPost India.

“Though they had promised, Ganga Ram Hospital did not contact us. When we tried calling them to figure what we should do next, no one answered those calls.

“Frustrated, we started reaching out to the other hospitals we knew were admitting COVID patients. We called Max, Apollo, AIIMS, Safdurjung — all the hospitals directed us not to come as they did not have beds.”

Patients have been left unattended in corridors of government-run hospitals. Local media reports of dead bodies in a hospital lobby prompted the Supreme Court to order the state administration to get its act together."


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

~Eyeing myself in the mirror~ Guess it's just you and me kid.

In the event that someone needs me or wishes to chat with me...I'm reading the Huffington Post. I'll peek in from time to time but, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coro...new-zealand-europe_n_5ee9ebf0c5b62e20f56e02d9

"The recent outbreaks should act as a warning to world leaders and the general public that, without a vaccine, life may never truly go back to normal, and the way forward will require everyone to follow a new path between total lockdown and complete freedom."


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

I wonder if I should challenge @Gary O' to a race? ~Chuckles~


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I wonder if I should challenge @Gary O' to a race?



I'll give ya a head start

….catch up later


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I'll give ya a head start
> 
> ….catch up later
> 
> View attachment 110251


That's the way ya wanna play huh?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> That's the way ya wanna play huh?


You win

I'll stay behind
Close behind


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

LOL!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

getting ready for another cup of coffee. i can't believe it's 4pm already. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

nighty night


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

as always i am forever shopping for new avatars because they amuse me.

i've got my coffee. i got some laundry to deal with, a shower to be taken and a checkbook to balance. this is what today's agenda holds. whoopteedoo.

haven't been to pogo in a while. should go over and play some canasta or something.

debating between having pizza brought to the house and my tuna helper. i'm sure i know whose gonna win. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

this world is just a mess. and there doesn't seem to be any solutions since most people won't cooperate. they're horrible! i really don't have any desire to get out & try to make friends these days cuz ppl are crazy. sadly i feel safer alone. but if that's what i gotta do then so be it. whatever gets me through the day. i gotta go balance my checkbook and visit God for a bit. later!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

I get a kick out of your avatars, Marci!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I get a kick out of your avatars, Marci!


i have a ball looking for them. *grins*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

ok it's officially storming now. lol!

i had a whole slew of avatars but some of them i got tired of cuz i like the odd ones like this one. so i went on a new hunt today. till i couldn't see. i now have 54 avatars and i'm not done. lol!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i now have 54 avatars and i'm not done. lol!



Okay!  Thanks for *warning* us, Marci!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

well it's 9:30pm here and i'm bored stiff. i've got my wine cooler and i'm sick of talking to myself so i'm gonna go over to vudu and watch a movie. 

night all


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

morning.
i got on pluto for the first time last night and caught the tail end of multiplicity. and then went over to popcorn and a movie and watched domestic abuse with john travolta. came back here and jammed in diva's party thread til bedtime.

working in the grill today. nothing i'm thrilled about eating so i don't know. usually whatever i'm interested in is gone by the time i get to go to lunch. might just end up having a hamburger and french fries. *shrugs*

slept good once i finally drifted off. some nights it takes a while.

have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

It is beginning here. Yesterday we shot up 20 cases. We are now at 50. i hope it doesn't get bad here. hard telling though.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

sitting here drinking a wine cooler and wondering what a wine smoothie or wine float would taste like. i think my brain has ventured into never never land. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

i'm cooking supper for the patients tomorrow. it's chicken and noodles day. yay...

i hate that we use leftovers for the cafeteria because sometimes they are totally nasty. some of the cooks who act so haughty and snotty have had their food pulled before because it was so nasty. i have not. they don't taste the finished product to make sure it's not garbage.

get a good night's sleep my friends...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

morning...

we are currently at 66° and expecting a high in the upper 80s. tonight we might see a low in the 60s and some rain.

it's fairly quiet this morning. has been since the lockdown began. even though we've opened back up. i see a few people who walk to the store and back. not sure if they just don't have vehicles or what. one man says hi to me whenever he passes.

as i age i feel like it's become increasingly difficult to voice an opinion without making everyone mad. i can't make statements, ask questions or do much of anything without ticking someone off each day. it's just getting majorly annoying anymore. makes me wanna stop communicating altogether because what's the point? if people are just gonna mad all the time then what's the point of saying or doing anything? i might as well be a lifeless lump. because obviously being a human being is too much anymore. *rme*

this is why i'm an introvert. this is why i no longer have any interest in going into the real world and making friends. i feel like i'm just a pita and nobody wants to be bothered with it. so i've quit trying. i just no longer give a crap. if i can't be myself without being made to feel bad about it then it's hardly worth the time and effort. i wonder sometimes if this is why other older folks isolate themselves so much. idk.

anyway, gonna finish my coffee and peruse then i gotta go to work. g'day all!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Pet Peeves...we've all got them.
> 
> 
> Got any pet peeves you'd like to share?


Yes, I do. I lived for twenty years in the state forest. Dirt roads and mostly hunting camps and me. People drive out there for recreation, hunting, horseback riding, ATVs, hiking, etc. Yet so many people also drive out there to dump their garbage. Mattresses. Junk cars. Junk appliances. Then in hunting season, coffee cups and fast food containers...........soda cans and beer cans. Why? They can enjoy it for hunting, why do they have to ruin it for others? The other big pet peeve is the people who dump off whatever pet they have and don't want anymore. Even OLD DOGS! Glad I am not out there anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

@katlupe i got neighbors down the alley that spent the past 3 yrs riding up and down the alley on 4 wheelers and in my yard and all over all day and half the night. i finally had to start calling the cops and video taping them. people suck i tell ya.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

*offers Radish a slice of pizza*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Marci, I hope your day goes well. Send us some of that rain, please?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

Radish it went ok and if i could i ship ya some rain.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *offers Radish a slice of pizza*


Yum, thanks!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

it's vegetarian from pizza hut


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Veg is good


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

whatcha been doin all day?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

I'll have some of that rain, and a slice of pizza, too, thanks!  

 without the red round things, becuase you ordered veggie, and i like veggie pizza.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

Why would I want to order my own, when you already ordered one, 
and it's obviously too much, for you and @RadishRose  to eat by yourselves.


I had a very crabby day, so I just thought I would make up for it just a wee bit,
and toss a smile and a laugh in here, at you, 

and shared with you, before I toss in the towel for today,
and hope to find myself a little more enjoyable a person for me to live with, tomorrow!

Good night.......


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

aww whatsa matter kaila?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

more than i wanna talk about, but thanks for asking, Marci!

I need to try to sleep, now....
take care!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

take it easy sweetie. mine was crabby too. {{hugs}}


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/las-...-nevada-cases-rise_n_5ef24911c5b663ecc854770f


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

if that was my kid i think this would've caused me to perform a beat down on that bitty.
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/san-jose-police-baby-cough_n_5ef2ae5dc5b6c5bf7c57a2b7


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/covid-19-latest-global-updates_n_5ef0bfd3c5b657ff8c92f196


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

good morning.

another day. *sighs* it's getting so i hate working. plus this not being able to breathe is really taking it outta me. last night by the end of my shift on the way out the door i felt like i could just lay on the elevator floor and die and not care. so tired i felt like i could pass out. not every night. so the nights this happens i sit in the lobby for a few till i feel well enough to make the trip to the parking garage.

i take some inhaler and make my little drive home. last night i was so worn out i called for pizza delivery. just didn't feel like cooking cuz i was dead on my feet. i feel miserable and don't care about much of anything right now. just getting through the day is all i can manage at this point.

not sure what i want for lunch today. nothing good in the cafeteria. gonna peruse. have a good one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

off to work. have a relaxing day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

a fellow worker from our dept got sent home today. their significant other is being tested. it will be 48 hrs before we know more.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

That's not good news, Marci.  

I was hoping your work day went alright, today.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

just have to wait and see. not the first time a coworker has been exposed. won't be the last. hopefully the Lord has his eye on this sparrow.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

I've got to go to bed.  Take care, Marci.  Glad we overlapped here, today.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

have a good night.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Marci, I'm sorry you're so exhausted. Maybe you're not gettin enough oxygen with the masks. Do you think your Dr could get you some time off/sick leave?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Marci, I'm sorry you're so exhausted. Maybe you're not gettin enough oxygen with the masks. Do you think your Dr could get you some time off/sick leave?


it's my copd along with the masks. the dr could but i don't have the sick time to do it. in a couple weeks i'll be going to the pulmonologist and i will know more then.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

morning peeps.

i was so exhausted i went to bed at 11PM last night. i could hardly stay awake to eat my dinner. hopefully i'll still be off tomorrow so i can rest some. since one of ours got sent to quarantine and we're waiting for the test results of their significant other to determine if the rest of us are in danger, may have to cover some extra shifts. not sure right now. will probably know more saturday. our county went from 50 to 66 cases since yesterday. so, i will be staying hunkered down for the duration. *sad sigh* nobody here is wearing masks except where they are mandated and even then they are not wearing them properly and following hand washing procedures and whatnot. not just staff either. visitors aren't doing what they're supposed to either.

anyway, we're having wraps with a tomato/cucumber salad in the grill today. so hopefully it won't be very busy on my side with the chicken. we didn't sell much yesterday so i had to tear it up for wraps or casseroles for reuse. when we have something grilled for a special i end up having to take care of the customers by myself plus trying to cook my own stuff because the kid i work with can't keep up. it sucks. he's 30 yrs younger and i can work circles around him. it's ridiculous.

have a great day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

We have 77 cases now in our county.

I guess it will be after 1PM tomorrow before we know anything about that coworker.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Glad to see your update, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey Kaila. How's it going?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Another difficult day for me....just going to have to hang in here, for now.....

Did you get any helpful sleep overnight, last night?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

I like this avatar you have, atm.  It's peaceful.
Could you keep it for at least 20 minutes?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

I hope you're ok. Feel free to message me if you want to.

Yes, I got a good rest. Best I'd had in a while. I asked that someone text me and let me know if that coworker tests out ok.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I like this avatar you have, atm.  It's peaceful.
> Could you keep it for at least 20 minutes?


Maybe. LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks, Marci.  And that's good to know, sleep is so helpful.
I hope that coworker tests okay.... either way, i thought about that image, last night. 
Of


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

I need to get ready for trying to sleep.  Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok hon. Like I said...my conversation box is open. Night.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Huffington Post/TX & COVID

Abbott has also urged Texans to wear masks in public. *The governor hasn’t issued a statewide mask order*, but the state’s cities and counties has imposed new orders on businesses to require customers and workers to wear face coverings.

*Why? That's what I want to know. Why? Why not do a statewide mask order? What is the big damned deal? Why is it so difficult to sign this into law and force people to do this? How many have to die before our government officials decide to take this s**t seriously and do something about it? Because obviously Americans can't be trusted to take it upon themselves to make the right choices and do the right thing because they're so damned selfish. It's this kind of crap that ticks me off. It's a no brainer and yet these are the folks in charge. OMG!*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

*CDC Director Estimates 10 Undiagnosed Coronavirus Cases For Each Positive Test — 6/25/20, 3:40 p.m. ET *


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

*https://www.huffpost.com/entry/covi..._5ef34259c5b6aa825ac98350#update20200625-1540*

*What a mess.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

*https://www.huffpost.com/entry/sick-coronavirus-symptoms-what-to-know_n_5ef0d697c5b68f12e4e526e1*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

*Good morning.

I'm finally up. Sinus headaches lately. Allergy season always sucks. 

It's been interesting because I don't say too much at work anymore because some of the people there are so crappy and they get all  if you say anything or ask a question. Since I don't say much anymore I'm able to do more listening. I often wonder if these people could hear themselves if they'd think they sound as ridiculous as I think they sound. Rude, stupid and ridiculous. And they jabber about senseless crap all day. I don't even have the desire to participate in these idiotic discussions they have. I'm tempted but, it's not worth the waste of breath. All they do is argue over everyone's opinion.

Consuming my coffee. Haven't done any planning for the day yet. What comes is what will be. *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

You working today and Saturday, Marci?

thinking of you.....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Saturday and Sunday. I'm off today. Just got some lunch made and I'm prepping supper. How are you?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

I am hanging in here.
Glad to hear you have a rest day., today!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

I meant what I said yesterday K. If you need an ear my conversation box is open. 

It's gonna be a hot one in KS today. Plus the humidity. Haven't heard anything yet about the coworker.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Still nothing yet on the coworker. Can't say I'm not a little nervous. I've been working right next to the guy for days. I'm trying to stay calm.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

I have Suddenly Salad prepped for dinner tonight.

Went through the address book on my phone and got rid of some people I never hear from. No point in having them in there taking up space when they will never call me. Even if hell froze over. I can now make room for food delivery numbers. I like food better than most people anyway.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

I guess a church in TX is using these to show their comfort level of contact during the pandemic. I don't think there should be a choice. Everyone should be sporting a red bracelet attitude.

https://www.kjil.com/central-kansas/


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow, those are weird, Marci.
My first reaction to them is surprise.....though nothing should surprise us at this point....things still do.
That one including hugs, stymies me the most.


I had to sleep this afternoon....then I checked back here, to see if you heard anything yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Nothing yet. May not know anything till tomorrow. He's scheduled to work Sunday so I'm sure I can find out tomorrow.

I gotta tell ya, I didn't want to but one day I gave in to a hug because I was literally in tears from spending so long without a hug. I have been keeping my distance. Might be a while before I hug anyone again. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Sorry I updated that last post


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

awwwww, i understand, Marci.  You felt you really needed it at that moment.

How has his masking and his other preventative behaviors been?
Clothing wouldn't be as much or bad a carrier, i would think.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Keep in mind it's his SO we're talking about. But, he does not mask except where forced to or wash his hands much. He also doesn't cover coughs or sneezes so it's really bothering me. I don't know what habits my coworkers have outside of work but if inside work is any inclination OMG!

This is not the same individual I hugged mind you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

It's a miracle we don't all have it.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

I agree, it *is a miracle, and you are worth some more of them, so i will* hope for that.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I agree, it *is a miracle, and you are worth some more of them, so i will* hope for that.


That would piss me off if I wore the masks and did all that hand washing and sanitizing and they did nothing and I ended up getting it and dying.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Ok I just got word that said coworker is in the clear. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh my, there are tears of gratefulness in my eyes, at this moment.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

~Big happy smile~ Mine too


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

now all that's left is my appt with the pulmonologist to get through. hopefully good news there, too.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

"Do not allow people to dim your shine because they are blinded. Tell them to put on some sunglasses because we were born this way." ~ Lady Gaga


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

me in menopause...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Watch out, World!  LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

go to the members funny pictures thread. there's more. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

you know, i've noticed some folks discussing vaccines and i wanted to share this. i came across some stuff the other day that the technology behind this vaccine could be the mark of the beast that is referred to in the bible which brings me great pause when considering getting a vaccine.

https://www.sott.net/article/432202...herings-may-not-return-without-global-vaccine

frankly when i leave this world, i do not wish to belong to satan in any way shape or form.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

My beliefs are different from those, but this is your thread, I think, we are on. 

Re a vaccine, I will personally wait and see more specifics, and decide if it is a type I feel good about getting or not. 
They differ from each other, and I get some and not others.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks for directing me to that funny thread.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

each of us has to consider our own belief systems in every thing we do in life. it's just one of those things. for me this could be very detrimental. anything that may stand in the way of my getting to heaven is not really on my list of things i want to do.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

did you see me as James Bond and in the car? lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

*eyeballs Drag Race on Pluto* oy


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

i've seen criss angel's mind freak before. fascinating stuff.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Good night, Marci.  

Hopefully me soon:


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

night kaila!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

watching a movie called SINGLES on vudu.com


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

my streaming is a little pokey tonight so, i'm gonna do my breathing treatment and wait for my last anxiety pill to kick in then i'm out for the night.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

if anyone ever thinks i look like marriage material...i do not!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

this one brings new meaning to the phrase "bite me!"


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

lol! i had to have something to do.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

sounds like some weather moving in and i'm tired so i'm heading out. night all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

~runs back in real quick & posts this~
since i have tourette's i love love love comedians with disabilities. there's one that has tourette's that's a riot. not sure what this guys deal is but, he's hilarious!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

sitting here having my coffee and trying to *NOT* freak out over the email that came this morning from our CMO. apparently those who may have been exposed to COVID can quarantine at home unless their absence creates a hardship on staff or a disruption of service. then they will allow them to quarantine at work with continuous masking. i emailed the CMO back and asked if i understood this correctly and how they thought this was safe. if someone may have it they need to be off the premises. period. why risk infecting other staff? i was reading it and thinking wth?

if i were to possibly have it, i would feel horrible if they made me quarantine at work. i'd be scared to death of infecting everyone. some of the decisions that come from above are often questionable whether it be from work or our government. i don't understand how they don't see it if we do. i'm no doctor and even i question that. if i live through this crap it will be a miracle.

went to bed around 11:30 and woke around 6:30. doing a breathing treatment. supposed to be 95° today with a chance for storms. gonna be a long day at work.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

kinda quiet here today. i'm not sure at this point if i'll be on tonight. i might just read tonight. we'll see. 

if i don't make it in y'all have a good weekend.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2020)

Marci, how do you quarantine yourself at work? That sounds just stupid to me! 

I haven't looked at DryBar in about a week. Time to go back for more laughs. That guy you posted was hilarious- especially when he said he caught a pigeon, omg.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

LOL wasn't he a hoot Rads? I love that guy! 

i don't understand how the hell you can quarantine at work. they say continuous temperature monitoring and constant mask wearing and sanitizing procedures. if they ain't any better than what i've been witnessing then they will infect everyone. i'm either gonna get in trouble for asking or he just won't answer. or i'll get the bs song and dance thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

gonna go try to do the sleep thing. night.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

morning.

wish i didn't have to work today. i could sleep for a couple more hrs. gonna have something delivered for supper when i get home from work. might go to bed early. not sure yet.

i know people consider news articles on viruses that could be coming to be fear mongering but, i've been doing quite a bit of reading about things that are happening with global changes and creating more viruses that have never involved humans before that are extremely deadly. i don't post them because people get so upset when you post stuff on here. they demand data then get mad when you post it. ~shrugs~ i just read them on my own to try to stay informed.

it's beef stew day again. ~rme~ have a great day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

alright...i'm off to work.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

I hope things went better at work for you, today, Marci...i mean better than you or any of us could expect....
i mean, i hope they went alright.....

i hope you know what i meant.
duh.....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

Gotcha. Cya later!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

honey i'm home! ~chuckles~

pretty decent day at work. quiet. i must have made the stew with love because most everyone ate it. 

i wonder what everyone will do with their time now they're not fighting over george floyd...
oh i know! let's go back to ridiculing Marci in the COVID threads! ~rme~ i'm done with it. it's a waste of my precious time. i don't want nothing to do with the drama threads anymore. they're a pita.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

well, i'm gonna call it a night. cya tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

good monday morning.

coffee in hand & trying to get woke up. gonna get a couple pizzas today and a couple orders of the brownies. should tide me over for a few days. might get a double order of honey bbq wings, too. supposed to get to 94° today. will be triple digits tomorrow. ugh!

this morning i am bothered by the fact that some unbelievers like to tell christians that God is a fairytale. i don't appreciate that at all. i don't go around telling them that God is real and that they're going to hell. i'm sure many christians would sit there and argue with them all day. i don't because God can defend Himself. He doesn't need help from someone who doesn't have the benefit of knowing all. lol! 

all i can do is share what He's done for me and share the way to Salvation. what they unbelievers do from there is all on them. i'm not saying we all have to believe the same things. not at all. but, i don't like being told that someone i believe in and have faith in is just a fairytale like snow white. just because i can't see Him doesn't mean He's not there. i know what He's done for me. that's all the proof i need. i'm far from being perfect. but i love the Lord and want to spend eternity with Him so while i'm here on this earth, i'm at least gonna try to do my best.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

my scrummy pizza has arrived. ~drools~

the slice on the left is veggie pizza and the slice on the right is chicken with extra pineapple and they are fantastic!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

our county has 94 cases now


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

I am very exhausted....just saying hello, before trying to nap.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh I'm sorry. I didn't even see this post. Why are you so exhausted? I'm exhausted from having so much trouble breathing. Hopefully the pulmonologist can figure something out to help.

enjoy the nap!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

~Giggles~ This avatar looks like a voodoo doll. ~Rawr~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Bored...debating on heading over to Pogo and playing games. Or looking for more avatars. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

hi marci.....I am very disabled, and any outing is exhausting for me.....today I had to go out, .... it went alright, but wiped out and napped, afterwards.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

{{Hugs Kaila}} I understand. I feel like I've been run over by a truck by the time I get home from work.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Ok let's see first there was COVID19, then murder hornets, then George Floyd and now a crap ton of racial arguments that are starting to take on a religious twist. This place is getting to be a real drag. 

*Sits @ a table in the corner playing solitaire*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Hate to see what the next 6 months is gonna bring....sheesh!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

I have to work tomorrow but I wanted to stop in & say goodnight. I'm exhausted and I just don't care about anything right now. I'm gonna go to bed. Chow!


----------



## MickaC (Jun 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have to work tomorrow but I wanted to stop in & say goodnight. I'm exhausted and I just don't care about anything right now. I'm gonna go to bed. Chow!


Get a good nite sleep. Is a new day tomorrow. Another day to shine.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 30, 2020)

Morning all.

TY Micka. Have a great day.

I have been so worn out I've been going to bed early. Hopefully the pulmonologist can get me fixed up and running right again. I hate feeling like this. I gotta quit whining about it cuz it's my own fault. No one forced me to spend 25 yrs smoking. 

It's gonna be a scorcher out there today. 104° they say. Ugh! It's going to be unpleasant at work today. Nothing good on the menu either so, I don't know about lunch. I could be a starvin Marvin before the day is out.

Cya all tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 30, 2020)

Actually thinking about doing this to my hair. I've already cut it once with clippers. Might have to experiment with this.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 30, 2020)

I have never seen grown men and women act so childish and ridiculous in my life as what I'm seeing now on the media. For God sake! It's just a mask. Grow the F up!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

Having a hard time breathing tonight. I don't wanna go to the ER because it's just my COPD and if I go they'll wanna test me for COVID. Here they swab both nostrils clear to the back of the throat. They will be wearing my latest meal if they do that. I hope I can make it till the 13th.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

Morning.

Doing a little better this morning. We'll see how long that lasts. LOL

Supposed to get to 95° today. The heat index was like 108 yesterday. Hope today isn't that bad but, it feels a little sticky in the house this morning. That dust storm is coming clear into KS so, having even more trouble with allergies and lungs right now. Been a bad deal.

We are having some sort of salad made of greens. I don't know why they can't just use lettuce once in a while. I would like to have salad but I hate those mixed greens. Our salad bar is all prepackaged with...you guessed it....mixed greens. 

One of the ladies I work with got all nasty with me yesterday. There's quite a few of them I don't care for. They're hateful and do nothing but gossip. I've walked up on them inadvertently several times and overheard them griping about me or making fun of me so I don't talk much to them. I get along better with the men in our dept. Even they act like women sometimes. I watch the co-workers who never talk and they seem to fare better so, I've been trying to implement that into my workdays. It works better. When I remember to keep my trap shut.

It's stupid that a person can't go to work and talk and be themselves without being attacked every day. I'm just so over it. With all the stress from this virus and the worries that have come with it I just don't need the extra BS in my day.

I was having a conversation with another employee yesterday that's from Kenya. We were discussing this dust storm and he was asking about my breathing. He looked at me and grinned real wide and said "Welcome to Africa." I nearly fell over laughing. He's a sweetie. But he cracks me up. So thankfully not all the employees here are aholes. Praise the Lord!! 

They're having something called Dry Rubbed Chicken on the hot food side today. Not sure what that is but I will check it out today. We get a free lunch one day of the week before payday where we can have whatever we want off the grill. I might just do that instead. I just don't know what I'm hankering for. My appetite has decreased a little lately as well. Not sure why.

Have a great day!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2020)

Let me know about the dry rubbed chicken, please, if you tasted it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Let me know about the dry rubbed chicken, please, if you tasted it.


It depends on what it looks like. LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

That was nice to hear about that smiley coworker from Kenya, Marci.
We could all use a smile, sometime in our day, and a shared one is the best kind.

Wow, that heat sounds difficult on top of all the other awful stresses and conditions and concerns.

Does the extreme heat make the COPD worse, and make it harder to breathe the steaming hot air?

and i dont remember if there are A/c in any areas of your workplace?

Rubbed chicken?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

LOL @ you girls!!

It's baked chicken with a dry rub. I decided not to try it since it didn't look all that appealing.

We have a/c at work but with all the equipment running it can get pretty soupy. The extreme heat and humidity are very difficult with COPD. Add the mask and I may as well be .

They can't figure out why I'm forever mad. I can't breathe. I'm trying to bust a$$ to get the work done, there's a deadly pandemic and people suck. Oh so many reasons to be joyous. 

Oh well, such is life.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

So this evening I decided to order the new barber clippers to cut my hair with because the one I have doesn't have what I need. The $60 one I was gonna buy had really bad reviews. Someone else made a comment about sticking with Wahl's. So I ordered a Wahl. This is $100 but will be worth it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

Well, I've got other things to do & I'm bored so cya all!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

Morning.

I got a reply from the CMO. He explained to me that they couldn't just shut the ER down if all the staff was exposed for example. I understand that. Even though it makes no sense to have ppl with possible COVID caring for you but, if I'm in the ER I don't wanna die either. He stated that he promised me they were following CDC guidelines.  We had a second co-worker whose wife had been in close contact at work with an infected employee and while she waited her 48 hrs for test results he was allowed to continue working and we didn't even get told. That really ticked me off. We have the right to know if a co-worker has possibly been exposed and is now at work waiting to see. I will be even more vigilant about keeping my mask on and keeping my distance.

This is such a strange and scary time. You don't know what to expect anymore when you leave the house. You don't know who may have been exposed or not. It's like some really screwed up game of Russian Roulette. I'm not digging it.

Gonna be a busy day at the fryer. Catfish sandwich and fries. That's what I forgot to do last night. We were so busy I forgot to stock the fries.

Have a great day!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

*Students in Tuscaloosa, Alabama, who have been diagnosed with COVID-19 have been attending parties in the city and surrounding area as part of a disturbing contest to see who can catch the virus first, a city council member told ABC News on Wednesday.*

What the hell is the matter with people? Are they retarded?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> t's baked chicken with a dry rub. I decided not to try it since it didn't look all that appealing.



Aw, Marci...WE needed YOU to try it for us, so we would know, how it is, for future possible reference...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Aw, Marci...WE needed YOU to try it for us, so we would know, how it is, for future possible reference...


~Laughs~ I'm sure we could find a recipe and make better.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

OMG! Some people! How hard is it to understand the concept of everyone wearing a mask in order to keep everyone else safe from a *deadly* frickin virus? How damn difficult is it to know that you can't eat with your frickin mask on? Of course you're gonna have to take it off. Duh! I swear some people don't have the brains the good Lord gave them.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

Why do so many members on here hide themselves? Do they need to do so for some reason? It seems a bit childish.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 3, 2020)

Morning.

Today's forecast 93° with a chance of thunderstorms. 

It's spaghetti night tonight for the patients. Yesterday our census was 132. Not sure what today will bring. It's possible that all of the staff in food service will have to be masked the entire time. If that's the case then when I get to work everyone is going to be angry. Can't wait. 
If I could I would call in and sleep. Oh well. If they had started masking from the get go, they wouldn't have these issues.

Having my coffee and enjoying the peace & quiet while it lasts. Once I get to work it's nothing but 8 hrs of racket.

Well, y'all have a good one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 3, 2020)

I got 40 min of peace. It's 8:32 a.m. and the fireworks have just begun.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 3, 2020)

Well they didn't mandate the masks so they don't have to wear them.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't think I can keep my eyes open much longer.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

If I had PSTD I would've thought I'd been left to sleep until the first "bomb" went off at 8:46 this morning. *Takes a swig of coffee & curses* Morning. Happy 4th I suppose. I'm starting to question my intelligence at enjoying fireworks when I was a kid. They're not that fantastic. They're just explosives with pretty light. They're loud, they're smoky and a PITA for those of us trying to sleep. I guess I'm over it. Used to be we got one day. One day to blow fireworks. One day to trick or treat on Halloween. If mother nature showed up and ruined it that was it till next year. Now the little wads get 3 to 5 days to shoot off fireworks & beg for candy. I'm not on board with that. I had to get 3 fans going on high, pop in my ear buds, & listen to ambient music in order to sleep.

I woke at 2 something for a breathing treatment. All was quiet so the music went off and I went back to bed. Tonight will be much of the same I'm sure unless they get rained out. ~Evil Grin~
I can only hope. 

Let's see where the day takes us.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's what I'm sending the folks this morning since they find my new hobby so amusing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

As online shopping begins to consume us more and more, I wouldn't be surprised if at some point all the ground stores closed. The reason being that many of us have no desire to spend 30 min everywhere we go waiting in line because there's not enough cashiers. And some of us have no desire to become self employed at the self checkouts. Then there's dealing with store crowds & unfriendly cashiers that do nothing but moan about their personal problems or talk. It's easier to get online, click a few buttons, type in a little info & boom. Shopping done.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

I had to break out the earbuds again. I took my anxiety meds as well. Trying to keep things peaceful while the bombs of Babylon are going off outside.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/he...amid-coronavirus-surge/ar-BB16kKKk?ocid=OWAHP
"You have an individual responsibility to yourself, but you have a societal responsibility, because if we want to end this outbreak, really end it ... we've got to realize that we are part of the process," he said.

Speaking before Congress on Tuesday, Fauci said the number of daily new infections could more than double unless the nation can control the spread of the coronavirus.

"We are now having [40,000+] new cases a day. I would not be surprised if we go up to 100,000 a day if this does not turn around," Fauci said. "Clearly we are not in total control."


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm looking at masks with respirators on them. If the lung doc comes up with a possible solution to help me breathe so I can carry on then I'm going to see about these masks so I can breathe better. Plus I'm gonna need shoes. May have to invest in Amazon Prime. 

We are a mere few hrs from WW3 in pyrotechnics breaking out in the yard so I'm gonna slip out and place my pizza order. BRB...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm redeeming some of my pizza points & getting a large pizza 4 freeeeeeeee! Also some wings & a sandwich with fries. That should keep me till Monday. I have carrots I can warm up to eat with the wings. I've got fruit cups for dessert.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

I'll be back in a bit. I just wanted to share a link to the sermon I'm watching right now. The series is Signs of the Times.
https://www.newspring.org/sermons/detail/any-time-now/


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

That was one powerful message. I'm taking a breather before I dive into the next one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Ok better go back in before it gets too noisy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Here we go with the second message...
https://www.newspring.org/sermons/detail/jesus-big-two-signs/


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Morning.

Thank God for no fireworks today. I'm sure someone will blow a few. 

I'm gonna finish my coffee & go shower & hang a load of wash to dry. I think there's a couple dishes in the sink too but I'm not 100% sure on that. LOL!

I think I have 2 more of those church services to watch as well. The way this world is going I wouldn't be at all surprised if God was on his way for the final round. Nobody knows when for sure but, I believe we are getting closer all the time. I think God is just hanging around waiting to see if anyone else wants to come home to him when it's time. I'm glad I made the choice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

*LMBO*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Here's the last part of this sermon series.
https://www.newspring.org/sermons/detail/what-in-the-world-can-we-do/


----------



## mlh (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Here's the last part of this sermon series.
> https://www.newspring.org/sermons/detail/what-in-the-world-can-we-do/



marciks i like this church, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

It's that time of day. *Eyeballs the coffee maker*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Ahhh...*Takes a swig*

Yum! I do love my coffee. Even when it's a million degrees outside. 

I'm enjoying today's peace & quiet. I'm thankful for it. At least now I can relax some. Yesterday I was a mess. Those fireworks did a real number on my anxiety. And you shoulda seen the smoke in the air. It was so bad it was drifting into the house & doing a number on my lungs.

One more week to go till I see the pulmonologist. Then we'll see what happens. Whatever happens, I trust God with it. So I will be ok. He will help me to be ok.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Hmm...I've never seen the post office deliver packages on a Sunday. I went to track that barber clipper I purchased off Amazon & they said to look for a delivery notice. I *know* I didn't get one yesterday. And there it was. Had I known that I would've been a little more alert. 

Now I gotta make a run to the post office on Tuesday. It says it will be ready for pick up by then. ~Shrugs~


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

This one is pretty cool.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Just skimming some news stories from Kansas.

A guy who shot & killed a bartender & tried to kill 2 others was released today on a 20 yr old technicality. He can't be retried.

Nestle/Cargill could be in trouble in Switzerland for child slave labor. What's the deal with these places doing this crap?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

The state Department of Health and Environment reported that Kansas has had 15,919 confirmed cases of the novel coronavirus, up 929, or 6.2% since only Wednesday. Kansas also has reported 277 COVID-19-related deaths, up five in two days.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok...apparently we are not legally bound to wear masks or police people who don't but, they can get fined up to $2500 if they don't wear their masks in public. I think. I'm gonna hafta ask someone. This crap is too confusing for a simpleton like me. Apparently it states " violators face a potential civil fine of up to $2,500 if local prosecutors decide to go to court."

I somehow doubt this will have any effect on people here.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/anth..._5eff2cf6c5b6acab284f0eb5#update20200705-1447


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coronavirus-cases-spiking-europe_n_5efb11b6c5b6ca970914a8dc
“Although many countries have made some progress, globally the pandemic is actually speeding up,”


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2020)

It's very difficult to love your neighbors when they're blowing off fireworks at 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2020)

Gonna go try to sleep. Take care all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2020)

Well they tried to deliver my package again this morning at 7:15. I'm not awake at that hr. I may have to call them in the morning & make sure the pkg is gonna be in the PO before I go pick it up.

Oh yeah...morning. *Raises coffee mug to ya*

Didn't sleep well at all this weekend because of fireworks & being unable to breathe. It's gonna be a busy day at work for me & I'm gonna be draggin. Fun times.

See ya on the flip side.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

G'night peeps


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

Good morning SF.

Today on the hot food side of our cafeteria they're having Parmesan Crusted Chicken which is delish provided our cook doesn't burn it. And there's sweet potatoes!! I know what I'm having for lunch! If we don't run out. 

I noticed that a lot of my co-workers don't use good sanitary practices. Not only does this anger me it disgusts me. As I've said before, nothing I can do about it without risking my job. I do what I can but people don't give a crap. They go right back to it.

They were laying dirty potholders in the styrofoam containers that were gross & then using that container to put food in. Then I got informed yesterday that they were setting their dirty a** masks in the containers too. Whether they're using those too I don't know. But that makes me so damn mad. Especially when my hands are tied. It's either ignore it & keep my job or squeal & get fired.

But I don't want to see someone get sick & I sure as hell don't want my food served in that crap. I've been fetching my own containers & serving myself because I'm not letting their nasty a**es serve me. 

After work I gotta stop off & get gas. Then I will likely order something via delivery for dinner. Not sure what yet. Tomorrow I gotta check my oil. I do ok on that usually. I know a lot of people don't check theirs. I never see the neighbor lady check hers. That's dangerous.

Off to see what's new. Have a great day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

Morning.

Took a bit of a breather from here last night. I get tired of all the fighting. But I realize no matter where you go in life or online that there are always people who are going to be mean & rude. Too bad they can't grow up & be nice. It's not that difficult.

Anyway I'm gonna try grocery delivery today & we'll see what happens.  I'm scheduled to receive it within 2 hrs. We'll see. I will report my findings on the matter later. LOL! On a sad note I can't get my wine coolers anymore unless I go into the store. So once I'm out of Crown I'll just go to the liquor store because there's fewer people there. If I have to do this COVID crap without booze I'll die.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

So I have some of the paper masks like this...

...laying around the house that I'm not using. I haven't seen the neighbor lady with any masks & they just mandated this mask thing today. Even though I can't stand the woman I left a bag of the masks hanging on her door that connects us. Don't really want to see her get sick or get fined.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm super excited right now! I just got an email that my 2 inch guide comb for my new clippers is on it's way. I'm this much closer to cleaning up this latest haircut. And another step into a brave new world. If it works out well I will share a photo or 2.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Morning.
> 
> Took a bit of a breather from here last night. I get tired of all the fighting. But I realize no matter where you go in life or online that there are always people who are going to be mean & rude. Too bad they can't grow up & be nice. It's not that difficult.
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna try grocery delivery today & we'll see what happens.  I'm scheduled to receive it within 2 hrs. We'll see. I will report my findings on the matter later. LOL! On a sad note I can't get my wine coolers anymore unless I go into the store. So once I'm out of Crown I'll just go to the liquor store because there's fewer people there. If I have to do this COVID crap without booze I'll die.


Ok so here's my update. It was $9.95 for the delivery fee plus they want a tip. So that brought my bill up to $200. But...I got everything I ordered except for one item which they grabbed the incorrect thing. I think maybe it was by mistake. All in all this took 1 1/2 hrs & was a pretty good experience. Plus I didn't have to stress my lungs dragging things from the van to the house.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

You know...I'm only 54 but it sure seems to me that there are an awful lot of folks older than me that are hung up on racist type thinking. Not everything that ppl do or say is racist intended. It's like damn...calm the hell down.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

Be back later. *Eye Roll*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

I've noticed on here lately that there seems to be a great deal of name calling. I don't think anyone who calls other people names has any right to declare themselves mature.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

I think people are too damned sensitive for their own good & that's why people can't get along anymore. They're too easily offended by every little teeny weeny thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

The Bad Habit of Being Offended by Everything

We’ve all known people who are offended by everything. It’s really hard to interact with them because at any second they might get annoyed by something you never would’ve thought would bother them.

The problem is that a lot of the time they get annoyed or uncomfortable in situations that don’t call for it. It could be a meaningless joke, some small bit of forgetfulness, or just a word they don’t like. What it probably is for some people is that they’re extremely sensitive. But for other people it just seems like they’ve taken up the habit of being offended by everything.

To read more see this link:
https://exploringyourmind.com/the-b...,Making your ego too important turns... More


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

I'll be back. Not sure when but...I'm taking a break from this place for a while. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)

**Shaking my head & sighing* 

Geez...do I dare post anything on here? *Shrugs*

Whatever...





*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)

*Today they did refrigerator clean out for the cafeteria menu. We have to otherwise they end up throwing away 100s of $ worth of food. So I took the leftover pork chops & made fresh gravy for them. 

Then I took the leftover apple stuffing & made a glaze off the top of my head that tasted suspiciously like apple pie filling & poured that on the stuffing & mixed it in. It was pretty good. They ate every bit of the stuffing & chops. *


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)

*Our COVID count was at 215 Friday. I bet we reach 300 by Wednesday easy.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)

Haha!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)

*As I said earlier...whatever...g'night.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)

*Another long & hot day ahead. Yesterday was pretty miserable. New masks didn't help as much as I thought they would. Shame. We were pretty busy yesterday.

I'm hoping to use up a couple vacation days before COVID gets worse again. They start making us flex again I will have to wait inevitably. 

Not much to say this morning. Cya all.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)

Guest mode is sooooooooooooo much more grown up than stealth mode. *Rolls Eyes*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)

*I found this article on ultimatums & I found it interesting.

Ultimatums are threats, and no one respects a person who threatens them. They might fear them, or be wary. That isn’t true respect. I used to be the kind of guy who used ultimatums to get my way, but I’ve done a lot of growing since then.

When things aren’t going the way you want, it’s tempting to try to wrench reality into shape using force. And what is the result? The whole relationship getting bent and broken. Making demands is using emotional and mental force on a situation instead of finesse.

A heavy handed demand of “do this or else” backfires on the user time and time again. They might win that battle and then lose the war when everyone retreats from them. In personal relationships with friends, a lover or a spouse, do you really want the whole thing to be classified as a war? I prefer my friends to be allies, not enemies.*

*Ultimatums Are a One Sided Viewpoint and Attack*
*When I was a supervisor in the construction industry, I had workers come to me with their ultimatums on occasion. I treated them like terrorists. Bow to one and you have to bow to them all.

There’s always room for discussion and maybe compromise. If one of the guys or a foreman came to me with a problem I was ready to see if we could accommodate. Need time off, or a switch from one position to another, or a promotion? Lets examine what’s going on and make some changes if we can.

Until you stomp in with a smirk or a frown and throw that ultimatum on the middle of the table with a thump. Then we are done talking, buddy. See that door over there? Don’t let it hit your a** on the way out.

As long as everyone is still sitting at the table discussing things, there’s a chance that we can come to an agreement. As soon as you jump up and say “Do this right now or I am cutting off communications!” you put everyone’s backs against the wall. It isn’t a fair thing to do. It’s a dirty tactic.*

_Ultimatums are the main tool of the Terrorist trade. They grab a hostage and tie them up, hood over their head. Then they contact the target of their “negotiations” and inform them that the hostage will be killed if the demands aren’t met. Most countries refuse to deal with terrorists or bow to ultimatums. Who would want to be lumped in with terrorists regarding the way they deal with issues?_

*A “do it or else!” attitude is a threat — plain and simple. Bringing this into a relationship proves you’re a dangerous unknown.

Sometimes you can win temporary concessions this way, but they come with resentment and fear. “You’ll be sorry if you don’t do this. If I can’t force you to do this my way, I’m leaving!”

I hope you aren’t in that position. But imagine someone doing this to you. How does that make you feel inside? Would you ever want to make someone else go through that? *

*This isn’t a strategy, it’s a tantrum.*
*Some parents let their children get away with tantrums, and other parents make them stand in the corner. Either way, acting like an out of control child is a big problem.

The relationship changes after an ultimatum is used. The trust is destroyed.

Time for sleep. G'night all.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Wise words.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

*Well good morning campers. It's a new day. Wonder who I'll manage to tick off today? 
Oh well...I guess it is what it is. I'm sick of dealing with it. Those of you who dislike me or have a problem getting along with me are more than welcomed to use the ignore feature. I certainly will. If you can't have a discussion without threatening me...calling me names or asking me what planet I live on...then I'm not terribly interested in conversing. That said...if anyone wants to visit that's fine. If the whole site wants to put me on ignore then whatever. I'll just have to make the best of it.






I'm off to the pulmonologist today. We'll see what happens there. They'll probably wear me out. I tried those new masks with the respirators. They were not much help. Oh well...don't know till ya try. I may have to switch to those less protective ones that are one layer that look like a scarf with ear loops. It will depend on what the lung doc has to say. 

I'm trying to figure out what I will do if I have to quit my job. That's a pretty big worry weighing on me right now. Plus I have to find financial assistance somewhere to help me pay for the O2 & the equipment. With the possibility of c-pap stuff as well. So it's gonna be stressful for a while I'm sure.

Have a great day.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

*I just ordered some different masks again. Perhaps if I can find a style that works I will be ok. So I bought these today.


http://imgur.com/idwyzSi

 *


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

We are up to 241 cases of COVID here. There were 9 patients in the hospital here yesterday. Hate to see what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

_You know...it's difficult to let go of people in your life who are hateful or don't appear to care about you. Especially when you loved them so much. When you give that much of yourself only to be hurt time & time again...it's difficult to trust anymore. 

I've come to a place in my life where it's getting harder & harder to open up & let anyone in because they keep hurting me. I've gotten to a place in my life where I no longer want to tolerate it. I'd rather spend the rest of my life alone & drama free.

This pandemic has opened my eyes to how many actually don't care about me. That's ok. I've got God by my side. He's a lot less dramatic too. LOL! 

I've learned to adjust & find contentment with myself. I keep myself amused. I'm not on anyone's time schedule & I can pick my own agenda. It's a pretty peaceful life for the most part. _


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

*Chuckles* Knock yourself out. Spy all ya want.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

*Well...it's bedtime. Y'all have a great week.

Marg...Cya. *


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)

Morning.

We are having salad for our grill special. Yuck. There's nothing of interest on the other side. Might just have a cheese quesadilla with veggies in it. We have goals we work on every so often. This round it's customer service so I have 3 videos to watch tonight. Again...yuck. LOL!

It's gonna be hot as hell today. It stormed last night so now there's all this moisture.

Well...gonna go look around before work. Have a great day!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Morning.
> 
> We are having salad for our grill special. Yuck. There's nothing of interest on the other side. Might just have a cheese quesadilla with veggies in it. We have goals we work on every so often. This round it's customer service so I have 3 videos to watch tonight. Again...yuck. LOL!
> 
> ...


Salad ..  
I like your new avatar!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Salad ..
> I like your new avatar!


*Thanks. Don't get too comfy with it. LOL! Hope you're doing well.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)

*Well as of now we have 3 from out dept at work on quarantine. Possibly 4 very soon. I have no idea about how many others in other depts have been sent home. I'm beginning to get quite concerned. Little I can do about it though. And on top of that we had 3 call in. 

Things have been a little hectic. We have 10 COVID patients. Lots of drama at work so I've been trying to stay out of the way. LOL*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)

My work uniform...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)

Me when there's snacks in the room...
Clarice...did you bring chocolate?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)

Do yourself a favor...*you know who you are*...just put me on ignore cuz I'm not changing my mind.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)

LOL! I'm going to bed. You'll have to pick up where you left off on your spying tomorrow.

Goodnight everyone else.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

Good morning. I was drifting off to sleep last night watching CSI NY when it started to storm. Looks like we may get more today.

We're having something called a Texas Roadhouse Burger on the grill today. It has pepper jack cheese & onion twigs on it & maybe BBQ sauce. I can't remember. Also served with fries. So I will be kept busy during lunch. Unless they decide to make a run on the Bierocks.

Have a good day all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey guys. Hope we all had a great day.

I have to call the lung doc tomorrow. Hopefully it's good news.  

I managed to get my hair cut. I did a 1 inch fade on the sides. Don't much care for it. It will grow back though. From now on just the 2 inches all over. It didn't come out too bad. 

I may have to cover some extra shifts at work if too many more get quarantined. We'll see.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

Watching CSI again...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

Time to try & sleep. Have a good day all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

Morning campers. I forgot to set up my Keurig this morning & had some other business to take care of so my caffeine intake is a diet Coke this morning. We're having some sort of cajun chicken casserole at work today.

I have 2 more days then I'm off. We are currently gonna be short 6 people between the quarantines & everyone's vacations. Why they're letting them go on vacation when we're this short is beyond me. The one lady I can understand because she's got till the 31st to be out of the house. She got divorced & she's trying to get years worth of stuff gone through & packed up & hauled out. I have an idea what that must be like so I can see that. The other lady is gonna be taking a relative back home that lives out of state so she'll probably come back with COVID or have to quarantine knowing our luck. 

The boss is being a real dickhead so that's gonna get worse as we run out of staff to cover crap. Should be a fun filled time. 

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/10-reasons-people-are-mean-online_b_4032631

*10 Reasons People Are Mean Online*
10/02/2013 06:12 pm ET *Updated* Jan 23, 2014

I’m not a social media hater. I like it. I’ve been blogging for over 11 years. I was an early adopter to both Facebook and Twitter. But I have to admit that I am weary of how hateful the general tone of online conversation has become. It has me wondering why. Here are my best guesses. Feel free to comment about how stupid I am at the end of the article.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

https://www.healthline.com/health/mental-health/what-is-verbal-abuse#outlook

Abuse comes in many forms, not all of which are physical. When someone repeatedly uses words to demean, frighten, or control someone, it’s considered verbal abuse.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

Life and people can be a huge disappointment. It's difficult to work through it when you're hurt by it. It's difficult to know how to handle situations that come up. I'm done being angry. I'm just letting go now. It's too exhausting fighting it anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

My county is up to 255 cases of COVID as of yesterday.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

Trying to decide what I wanna do this weekend. I will have a few groceries delivered again. Other than that...I'm not sure. Definitely plan to rest up for the week ahead.

I got invited to a wedding in December but the way things are going with COVID I'm not planning on going. I was going to but...she's mainly inviting me because she needs someone to serve punch for free. I'm not in the mood to spend that time being taken advantage of. I have dr appts that are more important.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

Living every day in fear. 

It's something I wish I could avoid but right now...I'm fighting for my life. I never know when COVID will claim it's next. I never know if our ER will suddenly fill to capacity & if we'll be overrun or not. 

Goodnight


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 17, 2020)

Morning.

It's 76° & sultry out already. Also looks like it could storm.

I have 5,000 pans of mashed potatoes to make today because it's chicken strips today on the hot food side of the cafeteria. They're working short on the grill because I have to cook today. Yesterday was bad out in the cafeteria with being short on help & my other help was off talking to everyone all day & leaving the 2 of us to work lunch rush. The one is as slow as mud. 

I finally gave up. If they want to complain & anything gets said I will speak my mind before I will take the blame. But the looks on the customers faces pretty much speak for themselves.

Not sure what you all have on tap for yourselves today but whatever it is...enjoy!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 17, 2020)

Alrighty...I'm out. See you all later! Chow dahlings!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 17, 2020)

Well...I got my clippers...my guide comb & went to town the other night. I decided this evening to go ahead & try to fade the back so it quit looking stupid. It's pretty short but I think it came out ok for my first attempt. Next time I'll stick with the 2 inch comb only. Same length all over. Maybe. LOL!

On another note: One of the quarantines was negative & came back today. One will be returning Monday. The other however was not so fortunate. Her daughter brought it home to the whole family after visiting her sister. They're pretty sick. 

This is why distancing...handwashing & masking are so important. If you don't do it for you...please do it for those around you. The person you infect is someone else's loved one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Good morning everyone. (_Have fun today my little spy_.)

I am on Quora & saw this on there this morning...
*Virus researcher at Harvard Medical School in 1980s*

_*Old-school 1934 (WHO): "Airborne" = measles, chickenpox, and tuberculosis.
1946: Aerosols & droplets are a continuum.*_
*Covid isn't measles, but it travels 30-50+ ft indoors. *_*As a side note: the article only says 20 ft._

Vox article on this subject

~♥~

This morning so far I've gotten all my Rx called in. Very tedious. I still have to tend to a little washing & order some groceries online to be delivered. Other than that I will be in & out. If you wanna yap & I don't respond right away I may be on Pogo.com playing games. Off to see what's new & drink my coffee.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't know about all of you but I love love love to laugh. It makes me feel good with all the misery life has to offer. This is a good one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

I love music. The reason I post a lot of lyric videos is because some of the imagery on some of the videos disturbs me a bit. Some of it I feel is inappropriate. Plus if I can see the lyrics I can make sure there isn't anything too creepy in there.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Got my groceries ordered. Should be here in a couple hrs.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Got my groceries already. Woo!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Just relaxing with music & I got a salad with strawberry poppy seed greek yogurt dressing & cheez-its.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

_As I'm aging I'm finding myself spending more & more time alone. I like sitting alone...eating alone...drinking alone...living alone. I am ok with my own company. Less fighting that way. 
I don't want people in my life that are going to give me grief for the choices I make (since it's my life) & people that are just going to cause drama. 

Especially with anxiety. The last thing I need is someone who is going to upset me all the time. For the majority of my life I have been misunderstood. I've never gotten along with others much because of it. It's just easier for me to keep company with myself. Sometimes it would be nice to have a true friend but we are all subject to the whims of others personalities. I would rather be alone than have someone I can't trust in my corner. Most people have a circle. I have a corner.

I have to make choices in life that will be in my own best interest whether others like those choices or not doesn't much matter to me. It's not their life. If they don't wanna be a part of my life without making me feel bad for being who I am then so be it. *Shrugs*

Anyway...after a couple months away from FB & seeing that none of my real time "friends" bothered to see if I was ok...I decided the break was for the best. If they cared they would show it. Instead their silence screams loud & clear to my heart & soul. This is ok. I will take care of myself. Be my own friend & love myself. I don't need to rely on others to be happy. Maybe someday someone will be interested in the person that I am instead of the one they think I should be._


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Apparently it's Madonna day here at my place. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

*Emerges from pg 72 of General Discussions* How is it that this place went from all these topics to just 2. Racism & COVID in just 3 mo. I like to have more things to talk about.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Well let's see here...we have 21,965 cases with 200+ deaths for the state of Kansas.
We are nearing 300 cases in my county. In just one month we went from 50 to almost 300. And people still refuse to be careful. Their comfort & selfishness come first. The hell with everyone else.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

ERs swamped again in some states. Some are considering locking down again.
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coronavirus-surge-emergency-room-swamped_n_5f13a08ec5b619afc40231c0


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Also as healthcare workers become infected or get sent home to quarantine because they've possibly been exposed...other workers are having to cover shifts. If things get bad enough entire facilities could have employees that are burnt out.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

So I got my new masks. One I'm not very pleased with because it has satanic symbols on it. I will trashing this one.

That little animal at the bottom is a satanic symbol.

Plus there's a pentagram & an ankh...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

But this is what they look like...they're a single layer. I think once I get used to them they will be loads better than fighting for air & dealing with the instant panic attack that takes place in my brain from lack of oxygen.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

85 infants test positive for COVID
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/texa...ve-for-coronavirus_n_5f13238ec5b6cec246c3193a


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

US shatters single day record of COVID cases July 16th
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coronavirus-77000-cases_n_5f111020c5b6cec246c0b607

*"Dr. Anthony Fauci, the government’s top infectious diseases expert, has warned that cases could soon top 100,000 a day if Americans do not come together to take steps necessary to halt the spread of the virus."*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

No hazard pay as of yet for those of us dubbed heroes...
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/what-happened-to-hazard-pay_n_5f11e55fc5b619afc4011143

*"Many front-line employees in grocery stores and other essential businesses received hazard pay increases at the start of the crisis. But most of those temporary pay bumps have since been phased out, which effectively amounts to a pay cut for many workers amid a record-setting surge in COVID-19 cases. And most workers in hospitals and other health care facilities never received any additional pay at all, despite being hailed as “heroes” by politicians."*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

2 dudes & some masks on a beach...
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/free...n-beach-california_l_5f0f705ac5b6d14c336281f0


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Georgia Gov bans localities from ordering people to mask up...
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/geor...s-in-15-localities_n_5f101e40c5b6d14c33635490


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Sounds like rain.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

I miss you but I will never allow you to treat me that way ever again.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

G'night y'all


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Morning campers.

Finally got some rest. Had a rough night. I was messing around making more MeTars for the folks to enjoy. Here's one of my latest. LOL

_Me while dieting...
_

Supposed to get to 90° today. Looks like a stormy week ahead. That means it's gonna be quite sultry out this week with the temps. Yay....

I have zip to do today so I may be bouncing back & forth.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

*Several months into the COVID-19 pandemic, countries are looking for ways to restart their economies, public health officials are looking to guide safe reopening and people are eagerly looking to escape cabin fever. But tough lessons have surfaced from countries that were hit early in the pandemic and have already reopened.*

Read more here...
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid-19-case-clusters-lessons-warnings-reopening


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

As of yesterday KS has over 22,000 infections with 305 deaths.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

_Just two weeks ago I was forced to deal with someone whom  I thought was a friend intentionally hurt me all over a misunderstanding. She questioned my character, belittled me and shamed me publicly on social media. And to make matters worse, she made it known that I was no longer welcome at a place I loved. If that isn’t called hurting you intentionally – I don’t know what is. Rather than doing what she did  – attack her character and publicly shame her on social media- I did what comes naturally to most Cancer women (or anyone for that matter). I cried. I cried for days wondering how this person I thought would be a life long friend could treat me so poorly. I cried for hours mourning the friendship and chapter of my life that had come to an end.  I cried for days wondering where I went wrong and blamed myself for this girl’s callous actions towards me.  _*And as the tears subsided I wondered how I would make the hurt end.*


Click here to read more...
http://blog.terrificwords.com/how-to-deal-with-people-intentionally-hurting-you/


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

*You’d think that a global pandemic that’s killed hundreds of thousands would at least temper the advance of legal killing. It hasn’t. While headlines worldwide were praising New Zealand’s prime minister for her handling of COVID-19, she was working to pass what might be described as the most extreme abortion laws on the planet.*

https://www.christianheadlines.com/...T7AXBwjOCXc9FUSLn4TAdqufnwUfrDWXByEU-F-WPKp5Y


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

OMG I love this guy!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

_“Just remember that sometimes, the way you think about a person isn't the way they actually are.”_
*― John Green*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

So I'm sitting here looking at what is supposed to be a complete list of all music genres. This is Art Punk...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Alternative Rock (this one I like)


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

British Punk??


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

College Rock? LOL


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry you had to deal with the heartless way you were treated.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Crossover Thrash Metal (the only one I could find that didn't seem as satanic...LOL)


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> Sorry you had to deal with the heartless way you were treated.


I'm not sure which post your referring to Drifter but some of that stuff is from articles I found online. But you know how it is. Some people are just hurtful. Thankyou though.


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2020)

Should have made myself clear.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> Should have made myself clear.


It's ok @drifter. Not to worry. I'd never judge you for that. {{Hugs}}


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Next on my genre list is something called Crust Punk & frankly after looking at it I feel like I need an exorcism. LOL...moving on...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Emotional Hardcore....


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Experimental Rock...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Folk Punk...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

That's enough musical journey for one evening. Tomorrow we start on Gothic music. LOL

It's fixin to storm here. I'll plug back in once it passes. I'll be on a little later tomorrow night because after work I gotta do some exercising. Drs orders.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning campers.

I don't see Mr Sunshine through the blinds this morning. Must be cloudy out. Probably gonna rain again.

It's Pork Chop night at work for the patients. My least favorite night. I'll put this new mask to the test & we'll see how it goes. I work with the snotty crew today. Should be fun. *RME*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

It's already storming.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

LOL! My favorite comedian!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

*It's storming again. 

What a day. Busted my butt & things were a little stressful today. Some co-workers were on edge. One cut part of his fingertip off. I dropped a pan of porkchops which fortunately stayed in the pan. LOL!

The new mask was WONDERFUL! I didn't go through near as much inhaler today. I think these will be a big help.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

*As we come to the end of the day...let's pause for a moment & be thankful for all that we have & pray for those in need of so much more. Whether it be money or love or perhaps someone we know whose sick with COVID that needs healing. As each tomorrow comes upon us let's give thanks for the folks who spent hours sewing masks to donate for people to wear & for the hours people have put in to care for those who are dying.

Let's find a way to be courageous enough to do our part & wear our masks to help protect each other from this deadly virus. Let's look inside ourselves for the kindness that is needed every day in this situation that we are now in. Let's be gentle with ourselves amid this pandemic as we wait for better days to come.

Have a good night...*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 21, 2020)

*Morning. 

Because the day yesterday was so busy & fraught with stress...I'll likely try the exercise thing again today. We're able to get back into the gym at work. They have stuff there for us to disinfect the equipment with. They changed the code to get into the gym & only employees are allowed now. If it's not busy in there I'll go put in my 30 on the treadmill tonight.

I'm gonna attempt to get one oven cleaned at work today. We'll see how that goes. They need it badly. The FT cook does very little cleaning until she's forced to. She's too busy running at the mouth all day. A lot of them would get more work done if they'd shut their pie holes. 

Our lead was supposed to be off today but got called in so he's gonna be in quite the mood today. He'll be working another 8 or 9 days straight. He's probably getting worn out. He worked 8 or 9 last week too. He likes chocolate so I might be nice & get him a candy bar on my way in. 

Our secondary boss became our director. I don't like the guy myself so I refuse to congratulate him. He's one of those who likes being nasty to people & shouting at people. I won't condone that kinda crap by congratulating it.

Time to wander around...have a great day!*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 21, 2020)

*I find it odd that someone is going through all of our profiles. This is why I don't put anything too personal on mine.

Anyway...we have another employee or 2 out being tested for COVID. I figure it's only a matter of time before I get it. On the off chance that I survive it...I doubt it will be pretty. I'm doing what I can but there's little that can be done when there's 1300 employees plus patients & visitors in the building. We can't close down like the pizza plant & clean. 

Speaking of cleaning...got my oven at work done today. Bought the lead a candy bar & he was in pretty good spirits all day. I'm gonna bring both masks. The lighter one I'll wear when I can distance. When I have to work close up like on tray line when we serve I'll wear my thicker mask.

Ice cream time!*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 21, 2020)

*So I'm trying to figure out whether or not I would've been exposed to the latest person being tested. We both mask up the whole time & we distance. However he could've been infected by his g/f that's a nurse or the other co-worker that has it. I guess I'll know in 2-14 days if I've managed to contract from them.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 21, 2020)

*Almost forgot...they aren't honoring anymore vacations until further notice at work. We don't have the manpower.

What gets me is the fact that with 1 for sure infection & 1 not sure...they're still not wearing their masks.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 21, 2020)

*Got my anxiety meds in me with some ibuprofen cuz I was hurtin after work today. Waiting for those to kick in with the alcohol then I shall sleep like a baby.




*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)

I had another video up but didn't realize it was a tour concert. Didn't care for the imagery. So here's a different album.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)

Our county has 300+ cases of COVID now. Wonder how many days till we hit 1000?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning campers.

Day 4 of my incarceration at work.  It's turkey night for the masses. A lady at work wanted me to order a couple bandana masks for her with cats on them. I found her a 2pc set that she wanted *ANNNNND* I found one for me that looks like a cat face from the nose down. LOL! Should be here before the end of the month. I'll try to snap a photo for you guys.

I tell ya...if I didn't need my job so bad...I would've walked out yesterday. I got home & the landlord had dropped me a note in the mailbox saying he has to raise my rent $25 a month due rising tax & ins costs. I'm ready for July to be over lemme tell ya.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

Might get the day off tomorrow. Woo!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *I find it odd that someone is going through all of our profiles. This is why I don't put anything too personal on mine.
> 
> Anyway...we have another employee or 2 out being tested for COVID. I figure it's only a matter of time before I get it. On the off chance that I survive it...I doubt it will be pretty. I'm doing what I can but there's little that can be done when there's 1300 employees plus patients & visitors in the building. We can't close down like the pizza plant & clean.
> 
> ...


Take vitamin D, I heard it helps to avoid getting covid.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Take vitamin D, I heard it helps to avoid getting covid.


Ok. How much?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Ok. How much?


That, you should ask you doc, Marci. I couldn't possibly know.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> That, you should ask you doc, Marci. I couldn't possibly know.


I was thinking about going back on my calcium/vitamin D chews but not for that reason.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

He's working...he's not working. So one of the boys walked out of work Wed. Somehow he's avoided being fired & he's supposedly working today. I'm waiting to hear in the next 10-15 min whether I'm gonna get called in. I might get the day off. And I might not. 

He doesn't know how to handle pork chop day on Mon & he's scheduled to work that day & I feel certain he will either call in or just not show up. If he gets canned I gotta work straight through the 2nd of Aug. If that happens I'm asking for 3 days off like the LC got after only 8 days. 

They can shut the grill down till I get back. They've been doing it this long. A few more days won't hurt. We have 4 on sick leave & 3 on vacation who won't answer their phones so...it's quite the deal. I told the assistant supervisor they better hope I stay healthy. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

It's 5 till 11:00 & no calls. *Starts munching on bagel*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

Continuing on my exploration of all the music genres today's is Goth/Gothic Rock.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

This is Grunge...




I happen to like this one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok...next is Hardcore Punk & once again I'm not finding anything suitable I can post. Big shocker there. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok moving on...Hard Rock...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

Indie Rock...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

Something called Lo-fi is next. A chill version of hip hop?




It's nice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

KS went up 2000 more cases since Wed. 

The KDHE numbers are off. Not sure why. Our local health dept has bigger numbers than what's listed for our county.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

Sitting down to burritos & salad & a mixed drink. 

There's been some threads on astrology & numerology. I don't think they're 100% spot on but I do believe that many of the traits/characteristics are fairly true for me personally. I like looking at the stuff just to get a little better understanding of myself.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

_The element of Air is attached to the signs Gemini, Libra and Aquarius. It also rules the Third, Seventh and Eleventh Houses. It is rarefied air which usually surrounds those graced by this Element, as this is the marker of the intellectual. Airy people are smart thinkers and handle abstract reasoning well. They love to analyze, synthesize and probe. Do you have a dilemma? Hand it over to an Air sign and watch them go to work._

*Want to read more...*
https://www.astrology.com/astrology-101/elements/air


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

_A Fixed Quality is attached to the signs Taurus, Leo, Scorpio and Aquarius. The Fixed Houses are the Second, Fifth, Eighth and Eleventh; if an astrological chart shows a preponderance of planets in these houses, its energy is weighted toward fixity._

*For more...*
https://www.astrology.com/astrology-101/qualities/fixed


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

_The Eleventh House is commonly referred to as the House of Friends. Through our friends, we find strength in numbers — we see the power of the collective, the group. Groups addressed by this house include clubs, organizations, social groups, networking organizations and professional associations. The focus here is on the activities we undertake within these groups, how we make a difference and as a result, how we grow and actualize our true selves. Further, it’s the group, by virtue of its collective strength, which helps to define what we as individuals will do._

*Read more...*
https://www.astrology.com/astrology-101/houses/eleventh-house


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

*Aquarius Dates: *_January 21 – February 18

*Symbol: *The Water Bearer

*Mode + Element: *Fixed Air

*Ruling Planet: *Saturn & Uranus

*House:* Eleventh

*Mantra: *I Know

*Body Parts: *The Shins

*Colors: *Silver & Blue

*Tarot Card: *The Star_

*More...*
https://www.astrology.com/astrology-101/zodiac-signs/aquarius


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

_The Aquarius woman can be a little bit of a conundrum.

Brilliant, passionate, charming, and quirky, this air-sign woman dwells in the realm of ideas – often giving more credence to the elaborate visions of utopian society and how she believes things “should be” than to how they really are._

*For more read here...*
https://www.astrology.com/aquarius-woman.html


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

I'll be back...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

You know...I just can't do the selfies unless they're in something silly. I don't like the way I look in photos. I'd rather have something fun like this.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

Our COVID numbers for the county today are 318.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

You know...I'm so sick of people being so rude & blasting their stereos at night when people are trying to sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

morning campers

too tired to bother with caps today. don't really care. i have to work every weekend even when that full time chick gets back. that just sucks. 

from looking at the new schedule it looks like we may actually have 3 out with covid. they are not on the new schedule at all. the one lady supposedly had stomach issues but she's out for 3 wks? unlikely. the minute they started having employees go on quarantine they should've stopped everyone's vacations then. 

i'm a little cranky this morning. gonna drink my coffee & wander around & see what's new.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

i tell ya what...that little chain on beyonce's dress at the end would not keep my girls from escaping if i were writhing around like that. lol! ok onto the next groove...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

bruno mars is a little cutey! ok next on the turntable...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

justin...another little cutey

i'm so happy.................................


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

i have loved music my whole life because it speaks to my soul. it has the power to lift me up...release my rage & comfort me when i'm down. it does more for me sometimes than anything else. btw...i need someone to come wash my dishes.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

now a word from our sponsor...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

that's the only song i know that kesha has done. perhaps my hipness is lacking...lol...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

LMAO




i could use some of this stuff for myself....


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

More in a moment...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

wow! i'm trying to figure out where our music took a nose dive. i'm looking for something half way decent. oy!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

*time to go be a hero...*flings back cape & points spatula to the sky* i'm out!*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

God it's tough to decide which version I like better. I love Crystal's smooth voice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

Life & death. Boy what a cycle huh? What a wild ride between the womb to the grave. I've not amounted to much or made a mark on the world but I hope I've left a mark on the souls of those I've loved. Whether they've loved me or not. I hope they sometimes think of me. Maybe even miss me a little. Maybe miss the laughter I brought to their lives. If nothing else. I've spent my life trying to be the most loving person I can be because I didn't get nearly enough myself. I've tried to bring joy to everyone. Mostly what I've gotten in return for those efforts is heartbreak. 

I know someday I will leave this earth & join a family that will love & accept me more than I could ever imagine. Mostly I long to meet Jesus. I want to hug him for the times he's loved me & comforted me & been there for me. I want to look him in the eye & tell him how much I love him. I've never felt this much love for a single person on this earth. 

I'm curious about what lies ahead. I wonder if that curiosity will be enough to keep me strong on my deathbed. I want to go to God with awe & wonder & hope & curiosity in my heart. Or my soul or whatever. Yes it's confusing. I don't always understand the ways of God but that's ok. I trust him. I trust him with my life. 

Sorry just musing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

This image is the Keeper of the Plains in Wichita KS.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

*Troll near Keeper of the Plains in artist’s shop*

I didn't know about this. Pretty cool!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

Well that's enough for one night. I'm bored. I'm gonna go wander to other online locales. 


"I'm not concerned with your liking or disliking me... All I ask is that you respect me as a human being." ~ Jackie Robinson


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

Back for a few while I do my breathing treatment...
Nearer my God to thee...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


Nothing hotter than Tango!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Just so I can avoid being accused of trying to force my own agenda on anyone...there's been huge debate over the effectiveness of masks. I have a couple images from research that's been done on masks. 

Note the percentage of protection with no mask.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

On this next diagram I have what they refer to as a Vogmask. It's effectiveness is 95.2%. I will take that risk before I will accept getting exposed. Can I breathe in them? Yes. Is it difficult? Yes. Do I wanna live? Yes.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Since I work in a healthcare facility where others have in fact been infected around me...I want the best protection I can manage for myself. Even if it's a struggle to breathe. Frankly if someone has that much difficulty breathing in a mask then those folks should be staying home & relying on services to bring food & whatnot to their home as opposed to them going out & risking their own health just to breathe. Quite frankly I have yet to personally witness anyone who has been unable to "draw a breath." 

Being unable to draw a breath would mean that the mask was capable of asphyxiation. That guy that died in that crash had no reason to have his mask on in the car. If he couldn't breathe he should've taken the mask off first. So you can't blame everything on the masks. Sometimes human error is at fault more than anything. But people are too quick to point fingers when they're afraid. This link talks about co2 levels.
https://www.health.com/condition/in...us/does-wearing-face-mask-increase-co2-levels

This next link talks about mask wearing & anxiety.
https://www.allure.com/story/mask-a...ing-remove-mask-cloth-face-covering-in-public


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

I find all this back & forth on COVID information frustrating. Why is it we can't get any answers that are the same? Why is it one side says yes this will happen & another says no this won't happen?

This crap is coming from scientists & doctors all over the world & none of them are in agreement. Why is that? Is it just lack of knowledge or is there more going on that even the scientists & doctors don't know yet?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Must be my day for O's. I had Cheerios then I had Spaghetti-O's & now....


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

*Sighs* G'night all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

*Sips coffee* Another day at work ahead of me. I'd rather stay home & sleep some more but that doesn't pay the bills. *Giggles*

Our county is up to 327 cases of COVID. The state of KS has been gaining at least a 1000 cases a day. Or pretty close to it. One county alone has been seeing an increase of 400 a day. The governor is talking about going back to phase 2 of our reopening plan. She reopened way too soon. She's talking about taking the power back from each individual county & redoing to the mask mandate. Maybe the penalties will be stiffer. I don't know. At this point all we can do is sit & watch everything unfold.

I'm trying to stay calm & continue to wear my better masks. I keep the bandana one on in case I need a break from the other one but I've been trying to continue to wear the safer masks. 

We have 7 people out right now. Three on vacation. One had surgery. One is out with some sort of stomach issue & we have no clue when that one will be back. One with Covid & one that is still waiting on test results. It's been more than a week.

My rent went from $475 to $500 a mo. Landlord claims it's due to higher ins. & taxes. I don't know about that. It's ok though. I can manage it now. At first I would've struggled when I moved in. But I'm ok now. Not sure if he raised the neighbors rent. She's on disability & a fixed income so I wonder.

Well...have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm off to work. Chow dahlings!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

I guess the ER was full of people waiting to be tested for COVID tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning.
Another long day ahead. Maybe worse than yesterday. Oy!

I think I have another sinus infection. I usually get a couple a year. I wanted to get a dr appt set up & get on top of this one before it made me sick like the one in March did. I'm not off till Monday so I got an appt for then. I get them frequently due to allergies & the inhalers I have to take cause sinus issues too. 

Our grill has been closed for 3 days because we had no one to run it. We're supposed to have it tomorrow but I don't know if it will be full service or not. Meanwhile they kept ordering chicken for some dumb a** reason. So I will need to check the date on the last box. May need to take it to the freezer before it spoils. 

Sometimes I wonder about our new director. He's not very good at problem solving certain issues. For quite some time he kept telling us that if the food was on the invoice then it was there somewhere in the order. But many times it wasn't. He was getting charged for stuff he didn't get. He refused to listen so I quit telling him. Fine with me if you wanna throw money down the drain. Whatever buddy.

Well time to go. Have a great day!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

Our county has 334 cases & 5 deaths as of today.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

watching the black & white movies page tonight. watching a movie called "indiscreet."
​


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

i love old black & white movies. they're my favorite!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

*giggles* men were so goofy back in the old days.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

here's a covid assessment tool.
https://www.mayoclinic.org/covid-19-self-assessment-tool


----------



## deesierra (Jul 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I think I'm going to use this somewhere on my blog where my writing project is.


I'm type 2 diabetic. Exercise for me has proven to reduce my A1C results.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

deesierra said:


> I'm type 2 diabetic. Exercise for me has proven to reduce my A1C results.


mine somehow went down on their own. not sure why.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

morning campers. i'm gettin tired & cranky. my work schedule sucks right now. plus we've been really busy & it's all just wearing me out.

my plan for saturday is to order delivery from pizza hut. it may end up happening friday night. tonight i might just have cereal. i don't know. pbj with chips? both? lol!

after watching that black & white movie last night i switched over to pluto & fell asleep to csi miami.

our grill has been closed all week so far so today we supposedly have full operation so it's gonna be a whopper of a day. i'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

have a great thursday y'all


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

just got off the phone with my mom. i have a cousin who flies for fedex internationally. i guess they sent him to china with another pilot & the pilot had covid. so when they landed in china the chinese officials took the sick guy straight to the hospital. my cousin got arrested & placed in a chinese prison for quarantine. he says they're not mistreating him & he's being fed & all. he doesn't have it so he's supposed to be home in a few days & he was t totally pissed.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

ah the good old days...the teen years...i'm surprised i survived them. 

i was quite the rebel. sex...drugs...rock & roll!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

now daddy's princess is all grown up.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

morning.

very tired this morning. not in the mood to go to work. at all. 
that's the only thing i hate about food service. no matter what mood i'm in i gotta pretend to be happy about everything. 

today will be a busy day filled with lots of food prep & cooking. then i can come home & order pizza & chill out till Sunday. Monday i go to see the prn doc about my sinus infection. not sure how that will go. she doesn't know me so she may look at my overall symptoms from all my other crap & decide to make me go get tested for COVID. if that happens i'm gonna be PO'd. although on the bright side...it might get me a week off. LMAO!

looks like we could see some more rain again. got some yesterday.

i got one cousin whose blocked my dad on FB cuz my dad keeps making all these political comments just to make him mad. i was ok till a couple times my father told me i sounded like a MAGAt? between that & some of his other remarks to me i finally said the hell with it & deactivated my page. he was the only one paying any attn to me so it was hardly worth being on there. i don't miss it.

well i'm gonna peruse. have a great day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank God the day is over. I'm wiped out. Spoke with a co-worker who got tested & he told me what his experience was like & I think I can handle it calmly. Maybe...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

NYT breaking news

*California’s summer outbreak makes it the first state with half a million cases.*
California passed a grim milestone on Friday, becoming the first state to report more than 500,000 cases of the coronavirus, according to a New York Times database.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

I go to this one forum where people post questions. This kills me.

How do you recognize a genius with 3 simple questions?
I’d suggest something like this to assess qualitatively for divergent thinking and interests:

What’s the last thing that you learned, and how did you learn it?
Explain a difficult concept in XYZ field (dependent on the person’s field) the way you would to your grandmother.
How would you solve XYZ problem (and let the person reason through it)
I'm seriously not even smart enough to ask these questions!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

With all the violence that's taking place anymore over this mask situation...it has me a little scared to go in someplace. I'm afraid I'll look at someone cockeyed & get attacked. I've been staying outside of any business as much as humanly possible. We shouldn't have to live like this. All because people are being big babies about those masks.

At some point I'm gonna hafta see if I can get some curbside assistance from somewhere because there's gonna come a day I'm gonna need new underwear...socks & shoes. And I don't wanna go into the stores.

It's Friday night...the neighbors are partying & shouting at one another in the yard. It's almost 1AM. They must be new on the block because I didn't notice all this crap till about a month ago. I'm sick to death of disrespectful ppl.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

Morning. 

I'm finishing off my coffee & preparing to order food off the internet. I sure hope no one called in at work cuz my phone was off. I know...it's a shame isn't it? *Smirks*

I saw a thread earlier about love that has got my brain ticking. May have to write something up after a while. 

I'm toying with the idea of getting a work at home job or 2. Depending on the hrs & the salary & how much I can get done. Hell maybe 3 jobs! All kidding aside I am looking into it. I'm getting tired of punching a timeclock & being ran ragged & treated like sh*t. I'm getting too old for this BS.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

My food is on the way. I ordered a lot. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

Is using sarcasm a sign of emotional immaturity or a sign of intelligence?
It turns out this question has been studied. Actual peer-reviewed science has been published on this.
And the answer is:
Sarcasm is significantly correlated with intelligence and creativity.
The highest form of intelligence: Sarcasm increases creativity for both expressers and recipients
The Surprising Benefits of Sarcasm
The Link Between Sarcasm And Creativity
Using sarcasm could make you more creative, Harvard research finds
When you are sarcastic, you have to be able to hold two different sets of meaning in your mind at the same time: the surface meaning (the actual words you’re saying) and the subtextual meaning (the thing you’re being sarcastic about). You have to find surface words that relate to the idea you’re being sarcastic about, but in an inverse relationship. This requires both creativity and abstract thinking.
To understand sarcasm, you must be able to see and process the relationship between the surface and deep meaning. You must be able to pick up on subtextual and social cues that tell you the surface meaning is not the intended meaning. That, too, requires intelligence and abstract thinking.
https://journals.aom.org/doi/abs/10.5465/ambpp.2014.10760abstract


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

I think I'm gonna go take a nap & do some reading. I'm just not in the mood to be here right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

I can't believe people are this stupid. *SMH*
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/berlin-germany-coronavirus-protest_n_5f258e1ec5b6a34284bb784a

_Protesters who came from across the country held up homemade signs with slogans like “Corona, false alarm,” “We are being forced to wear a muzzle,” “Natural defense instead of vaccination” and “We are the second wave.”

They chanted, “We’re here and we’re loud, because we are being robbed of our freedom!”_

Robbed of their freedom? Really? I don't think they have any God given right to run around willy nilly & spread this disease like dandelion fuzz. Give me a break. Grow the hell up & put your mask on.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

And what was it that one thread video said about there's no evidence of a single transmission of COVID from a student to a teacher? Well how about summer camp?
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/georgia-ymca-camp-covid-19-outbreak-260_n_5f24a33cc5b68fbfc8833269

_In a startling finding with disturbing implications for schools, 260 children and staff members tested positive for COVID-19 in an outbreak that spread in just days at a summer camp in northern Georgia, according to a study released Friday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

It’s one of the largest known COVID-19 super-spreading events in the state.

All counselors and campers “passed all mandatory screenings” and were required to have a negative COVID-19 test before attending the camp in late June, the study noted.

Of the 597 residents at the YMCA Camp High Harbor in Rabun County — identified in the report as “Camp A” — 344 were tested for the virus, and 260 tested positive. That’s a 77% infection rate just for those tested._


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/brya...-donation-covid-19_n_5f23aa6ec5b6a34284b8ee02

_Despite carefully following recommended safety protocols, Cranston told fans in an Instagram post on Thursday that he had contracted COVID-19. He said he experienced mild symptoms, including a slight headache, tightness in his chest and the loss of taste and smell: 

“I urge you to keep wearing the damn mask, keep washing your hands and stay socially distant,” the actor said._


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

I see & often experience this stuff daily at work.
https://www.cleverism.com/signs-of-emotional-abuse-at-work/

_Here’s a sad but undeniable truth: abuse, in all its forms, shapes and sizes, is everywhere. In fact, it has even become part of most people’s way of life that they have trouble spotting it for what it is: a gross disrespect for one person and his rights, often with harmful and injurious results, and the only one to benefit from it is the person inflicting the abuse.

Any improper or excessive usage or treatment is termed as “abuse”, but in the human and psychological context, it refers to one’s treatment of others beings or individuals. In this context, it is closely associated with issues that relate to aggression, suppression, deceit, maltreatment and, often, violence._


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

As of today I've had my fill of discussing COVID19 & anything to do with it. I'm sick to death of all the disagreements & fighting & general nonsense. I'm just gonna read my own materials & look out for myself. What everyone else does or doesn't do is their problem. I've had enough. I no longer give a crap. I'm just gonna follow the mandates & wait it out & pray.

I'm done with everyone's drama & BS. In real time or virtual time. I'm just gonna hang & chill & let whatever happens happen.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2020)

Morning. Pouring my coffee down my throat & preparing for another day. I'm tired & don't wanna go in.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2020)

Have a good day & someone take nap for me please.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2020)

I am just weary. Weary of life...weary of work...weary of people. 

Tired of not being able to say anything or post anything *ANYWHERE *without *ALWAYS *being told I'm wrong or the information is wrong. A person or information can't possibly be wrong 100% of the time. If I'm that wrong then maybe I need to stop talking and posting anything. Jeez! I'm so sick of all the drama. OMG!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2020)

I gotta get up early for my appt tomorrow so I'm gonna go watch tv & snooze.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

Have a good day...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*On my way to see the dr so I'll be back later.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*Doc sent me home with some antibiotic. Hopefully I'll feel better in a few days.*


----------



## peppermint (Aug 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sometimes I regret getting the internet because no matter what a person posts, it just seems like there's always someone right there to pick it apart. I understand now why people do so much lurking and so little participating. It's very frustrating.
> Yes, whatever I may post may not be right but, geez! Can't say or do anything online or in real life that someone isn't all over it telling a person how wrong they are. I gotta say it's very disappointing. Perhaps I need to just lurk and post stuff that is uncommunicative from now on.


I just came upon Your post.....A few times here, I don't mean to be fresh, it's really not me....But sometimes when we are
staying in more then ever.....Yesterday, my family were here...We stayed in the backyard, the girls swam in the pool and
the guy's just hung out...No hugging, just sitting around and talking....
I'm not apologizing about my freshness...haha!!!  It grows when you get older.....Hey, I lived a long time and really, sometimes
I get fresh....So, everyone stay well....I don't do all those other things on the internet and googling..or whatever people do..
My daughter said I should join.....I really don't want to....She tells me things if someone I know...At my age, I don't care
what people do....Do I want to know that Joe Blow is divorcing his partner?   NO!!!!     So, let's just be happy we are alive...
If you are having a bad day....We all know about that...But I rather keep it to myself...(sometimes)  haha!!!
Me and hubby are still in our pajama's ….on the internet....Waiting for the storm....maybe on Wednesday...
It looks it is coming to the Carolinas....I hope our little cottage doesn't blow away...We are not there!!!!!!
Be Well in this time  in our life, that we all have to be happy we are living....
I know some are hurting, or in a Hospital....I will pray for those that need help....
I haven't gotten to the Cemetary since last Christmas....I feel bad, cause I usualy go every couple of weeks....
My Mom, Dad and Brother are together....But they are in my Soul!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I just came upon Your post.....A few times here, I don't mean to be fresh, it's really not me....But sometimes when we are
> staying in more then ever.....Yesterday, my family were here...We stayed in the backyard, the girls swam in the pool and
> the guy's just hung out...No hugging, just sitting around and talking....
> I'm not apologizing about my freshness...haha!!!  It grows when you get older.....Hey, I lived a long time and really, sometimes
> ...


*Is the hurricane headed your way? If it is I hope you'll be safe. We get tornado's in Kansas. I can't imagine a tornado-like event with flooding. That would have to suck. No place to hide.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*How I feel at the liquor store...
*


----------



## peppermint (Aug 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *Is the hurricane headed your way? If it is I hope you'll be safe. We get tornado's in Kansas. I can't imagine a tornado-like event with flooding. That would have to suck. No place to hide.  It's coming up to the North...Hope it sways to the right into the Sea....*
> .


It's suppose to get here on Wednesday....I must get most of lose stuff into the garage....or Gazebo....We never actually had a tornado
in our area...but you never know....We have been here for over 40 years....the last storm was "Sandy" years ago...We had the generator
going for a week,   It's an all home generator....Just had it overhauled...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

peppermint said:


> It's suppose to get here on Wednesday....I must get most of lose stuff into the garage....or Gazebo....We never actually had a tornado
> in our area...but you never know....We have been here for over 40 years....the last storm was "Sandy" years ago...We had the generator
> going for a week,   It's an all home generator....Just had it overhauled...


*Well all of you folks that are in the path are in my thoughts today.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

Between viruses & creepy a** bugs I'm starting to wonder about our fate. If this is a peek @ the not so far off future...I'm never leaving the house ever again except to work. If I can find a work at home job then I can just stay in. Forevah!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok people...buckle up cuz I'm about to possibly share some more *"fake news"* as the nay sayers refer to it:


https://www.huffpost.com/entry/who-chief-coronavirus-vaccine_n_5f282bfdc5b68fbfc88625ba

Dr. Anthony Fauci, head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and a White House coronavirus task force member, said last week that he’s “cautiously optimistic that we will have a vaccine by the end of this year and as we go into 2021.”

*But Fauci has also said he doesn’t believe the virus will ever be eliminated. *


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/delt...us-no-masks-return_n_5f284206c5b6a34284bdef36


_A airline spokesperson said the plane returned to the gate in Detroit after departure as the customers were “non-compliant with crew instructions.”

A airline spokesperson said the plane returned to the gate in Detroit after departure as the customers were “non-compliant with crew instructions.”

*Customers who are unable to wear masks due to health conditions are required to receive a medical screening at the airport. Under Delta’s “Clearance-To-Fly” procedure, such consultations can take more than one hour. *_


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/scho...-coronavirus-surge_n_5f282580c5b656e9b09e8299


*Parents face the risks posed by COVID-19 as some states begin to reopen schools.*

_DALLAS, Ga. (AP) — Putting your child on the bus for the first day of school is always a leap of faith for a parent. Now, on top of the normal worries about teachers and lessons and adjusting to new routines, there’s COVID-19._


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*BBL I think...maybe...*Wanders out**


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*Just got done watching Imagine That on TubiTV. Cute movie.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

This next post is a 2 parter...

*I want to take a few minutes to talk about Tourette Syndrome. A comment was made in a thread on here that kinda ticked me off a little because I have Tourette Syndrome. I'm in no way a "*_victim_*." It's not like Tourettes is a crime that I've become a victim of. For those of you who don't know...it's a neurological disorder that often gets placed in the category of mental illness when it's actually a disability. 

In a nutshell your brain sends messages to the nerves in your body to create different movements. Like your arm bending...your foot flexing...you get the idea. With Tourettes it's like wires being crossed & sending the wrong message. So instead of that arm bending it now jerks out in the form of a tic. 

Not all people with Tourettes have bouts of corprolalia (swearing uncontrollably). We all have some form of physical or verbal tics. After my diagnosis at age 9...I've spent a lifetime with this. I think what upset me was this person referring to a **reaction they had to* *something as*_ looking like something a person with Tourettes would do_*. First off...if you don't have Tourettes or understand Tourettes then making comments like this on the fly causes others to make wrong assumptions about this disorder. 

I spent my entire life with tics of some sort until I got older. Apparently hormonal changes have an affect on the severity of the tics. So as I've aged the tics lessened. Now that my hormones have once again changed I have some tics pop up now & then. I don't think people realize what a PITA these tics can be. And making a remark on the fly like Tourettes is some sort of odd reaction to something is inaccurate & inappropriate. IMO. I'm sure this person didn't mean for that remark to be bad necessarily but when it distorts the reality of an actual disorder then I get annoyed. 

Ever since I was 9 I've had a tic that was of my head jerking back like I was constantly tossing my hair over my shoulder. It got so bad at one point in my life that I couldn't walk through my own house without twitching into the woodwork. Imagine smacking into the doorways in your home while you're trying to get a damned cup of coffee.*

*Continued....*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*Imagine what it would be like to twitch 24/7 (yes even in my sleep) & be harrassed by every living soul around you all day long every day no matter where you went. No matter what you did. No matter what kind of person you were. Imagine that at 9 yrs old. Imagine what kind of screwed up life a kid is gonna have living a lifetime like that. People fear what they don't understand & they go on the defensive. Imagine a lifetime of that kind of rejection. 

Never being able to sit completely still. EVER! Never being able to make friends or learn how to cope with the disorder or other people. I've been through hell & back on a ride I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. I have a lot of bottled up pain & darkness inside me that no one would ever understand. 

I had to spend my entire life explaining to everyone in my direct circle what the hell was wrong with me. I was discriminated against by fellow students...by teachers...even my own parents were pretty damned awful to me at times. All the while I couldn't help it. I had no control over it. That's what people don't get. This isn't just some temporary nervous tic. It also comes with ADHD...ADD & OCD a lot of the time. I got the OCD. 

My disorder is not something I'm a victim of. It's a part of who I am. My circuitry is basically screwed up. But I'm the way God made me. I spent my life feeling like I was a mistake. Wishing I had never been born. So the next time one of you wants to make a little Tourette funny...think about what your saying before the words tumble out of your mouth. 

You don't know who a person is so you don't know what kind of crap they're living with. Think about what you're saying before you say it. Ask yourself if your words are gonna hurt someone before you toss them so carelessly from your mouth or onto a page.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*I find this beautifully powerful...




*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

*Guess I'll go look for something to do. I'm so bored I can't stand it.*


----------



## mlh (Aug 3, 2020)

_I hope you feel better soon MarciKS._


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 4, 2020)

bored


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

I discovered silicone rings last year. So far I have 3 Groove rings. I only like the one. It's rubbery. The other 2 feel like plastic & have no stretch to them so when my fingers are swollen I can't wear them. They don't have too many that are very pretty. 

So yesterday a gal told me about QALO rings. So I ordered 2 this evening. It's been forever since I used my credit card so I figured this might help up my credit report as well. So I bought a unisex tie dye ring & a Strata filigree ring.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

We're up to 367 cases of COVID in my county.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/covid-19-test-results-faster_l_5f2316c8c5b656e9b0990051

*Want faster COVID test results...*
*The most painful thing about taking a COVID-19 test isn’t necessarily the swab that practically extends to your brain (while that’s not fun, it’s not terrible). It’s the painstaking amount of time it takes to get the results back.*

*There are a few main reasons why lab results take so long, according to experts. First and foremost is the sheer number of people getting tests.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

Personally I wouldn't be offended if it took a couple weeks. I could use a vacation. LOL


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> mine somehow went down on their own. not sure why.


Diabetes is an elusive disease and our bodies change daily (even hourly) in response to what we feed it. That's why it's so hard to control. It's a challenge to keep on top of it!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 6, 2020)

Apparently there's been some excitement in the neighborhood tonight. I got home from work & I had just gotten my jammies on when I heard this boom & what sounded like a scream. 

From the looks of it someone ran a stop sign on the corner & smacked into another driver. People from 2 blocks away came down to gawk.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 6, 2020)

*You Get More Introverted With Age, According to Science*

_I’m a classic introvert, but in my teens and twenties, it was normal for me to spend almost every weekend with friends. Now, in my thirties, the perfect weekend is one with zero social plans.

I’m not the only one socializing less now. My extroverted friend, for example, used to run through her entire contact list calling friends every time she was alone in her car. She told me she hated the quiet, the emptiness of it, because being alone was just so boring.

You know, for the entire 10-15 minutes it took to drive to the grocery store. Oh, the horror.
Continue reading here..._​


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning. 

I'm off work today & just having my coffee & relaxing. Just got done reading a thread from a divorcee that got me thinking about my own. For 6 mo I barely spoke or moved. I had thought about suicide a few times during that period. 

Thanks to my mother she managed to get me going again one day. It takes time to heal when you're hurting. It's not something you can rush. You get there in your own time. You have to be gentle with yourself & allow yourself to go through the emotions because that's what brings you out on the other side. 

This is what makes you strong enough to survive it. And each thing you survive makes you stronger inside. Without that strength there would be emotional collapse. That's where straight jackets & padded rooms come into play. We don't want that. 

Life is full of things that hurt. But we can't afford to let those things devour us.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

Some still testing positive weeks later...

_Dr. Matthew Binnicker, an expert in the diagnosis of infectious disease, explains why someone might still test positive for Covid-19 weeks after they’ve recovered._

To date, the majority of patients with Covid-19 have been diagnosed using a laboratory test called PCR, which detects the virus’ genetic material (i.e., RNA) in clinical samples (e.g., nasal swabs). PCR is a _very_ sensitive laboratory method – meaning it can detect minute amounts of viral RNA – and has been used for nearly 2 decades to diagnose a variety of infectious diseases, including influenza and strep throat. Despite being a rapid and inherently sensitive test, PCR has certain limitations that need to be carefully considered when interpreting the results.

One of those key limitations of PCR is its inability to determine whether a patient is infectious, or not. This is because the test is designed to detect the virus’ RNA, which is generally present when a virus is causing an active infection. However, RNA can also be present, and therefore, detected by PCR _after_ a virus has broken down (i.e., become non-infectious) and released its genome into host cells or body fluids. From prior experience with other infectious diseases, we know that PCR tests can be positive for days or weeks after a patient has recovered from the illness and is no longer infectious.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

Be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

Food is here & I'm doing some reading. Care to join me?
Why people are easy or difficult to get along with.

Psychology Today is taking a look at this very subject.

_Think of someone you have a hard time dealing with. Maybe the person is easily offended, or has emotional outbursts, or is chronically late and inconsiderate. Now contrast that person with someone you know who is easy to get along with—perhaps outgoing, friendly, compassionate. What makes some people easy to get along with and others more difficult?

Two strands of research have approached this question from different angles. Personality research has focused on identifying the fundamental ingredients that drive our typical modes of thought, behavior, and feeling. The best known model is the "Big Five," which posits that personality is made up of the following factors:_

Please continue reading the article using the link.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

I just took an emotional intelligence test. I think the results were pretty spot on. 

*You have an average ability in understanding what others think , but you are still having difficulty in revealing your emotions, facial expressions and gestures , so you often choose to remain silent. Shut yourself in your inner world .*

It goes along with what they are talking about in the above article. Wanna try?
Take your free test here...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

I have been pondering some online sessions with a psychologist for about a mo or 2 now. Just to work through some issues I've been having.

Here's an interesting article on this subject.
Seen & heard

_Around the time the number of COVID-19 cases in the United States exploded and stay-at-home orders spread, in March, Sira was offered the chance to move her meetings with her therapist online. “I wasn’t really onboard,” she says—until she had no choice._


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

Watching an FBI program on Pluto that's about an illegal trapper. Pretty interesting stuff. Claude Dallas.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

I know this will sound crazy but I think it's possible I may have had a premonitory dream about the bombing of the World Trade Center. At the time I just didn't know it. I had the dream several times.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm taking a break from this place to decide whether or not I want to stay. Might or might not see you in a few days.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)

“If you're insulting people on the internet, you must be ugly on the inside.”
― Phil Lester


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm sick of being lied to. I'm sick of being second to someone. I'm sick of people playing with my head. I'm sick of everything.
-Unknown


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)

Experts Predict What Life Will Be Like After A COVID-19 Vaccine Arrives

_The coronavirus has uprooted life as we know it. Everything from our social gatherings to our daily errands has been completely changed and most of us are not too fond of the switch (to say the least). The whole world is eagerly awaiting a COVID-19 vaccine for the safety of ourselves and our loved ones and for the return of life as we know it.

Realistically and sadly, though, life will not go back to what it was for quite some time due to questions around the actual vaccine and how and when it will be distributed._

See above link for the remainder of the story.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)

*Vaccine Expert Has A Grim Prediction Of What Coronavirus Will Do ‘For Years And Years’*

_“Put your tray-table up in the upright and locked position. It’s going to be a very tough fall,” Dr. Peter Hotez told MSNBC’s Nicolle Wallace._

Vaccine expert Dr. Peter Hotez on Friday predicted the coronavirus will continue to plague the United States “for years and years, even after vaccines are out and we get people vaccinated.”

Hotez, the director of the Texas Children’s Hospital Center for Vaccine Development, told MSNBC’s Nicolle Wallace that COVID-19 in the U.S. was *“still spiraling out of control,” noting recent forecasts that 300,000 people could die from the disease by December.*

Here's the rest of the story...
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/vaccine-expert-coronavirus-predition_n_5f2e7be5c5b6b9cff7f256ea

Anybody still think it's a hoax?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)

*Rogue immune system reactions hint at an early treatment for COVID-19*

*Giving drugs called interferons early in the disease may help prevent later immune overreactions*

By Tina Hesman Saey
AUGUST 6, 2020 AT 11:49 AM
_In severe cases of COVID-19, a person’s immune system throws everything it has at the coronavirus, but some of the weapons it lobs end up hurting the patient instead of fighting the virus. 

Now researchers have new clues for getting the immune system back on target, before the disease becomes severe. One of the most comprehensive looks to date at the immune system of COVID-19 patients pinpoints where things go awry. The findings suggest that bolstering the body’s first line of defense against the virus using drugs known as interferons may help prevent severe illness.

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/covid-19-coronavirus-immune-system-early-treatment-interferon_


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)

*Wear a mask: You could help save 66,000 lives in the US*

Something so simple can have an extraordinary impact.
_The coronavirus pandemic has now claimed more than 715,800 lives worldwide, including more than 160,000 in the U.S. alone. Wearing face masks could save another 66,000 Americans from dying of the virus by December, according to a new model.

Wearing a mask is one of the simplest and easiest ways to keep friends, family and strangers safe from the novel coronavirus. "It's rare that you see something so simple, so inexpensive, so easy for everybody to participate in can have such an extraordinary impact in the U.S. and also all over the world," Dr. Christopher Murray, the director of the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME), said during CNN's Global Town Hall on Aug. 6._


https://www.livescience.com/wearing-masks-save-tens-thousands-lives.html


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)

*With loan money gone, restaurants are at mercy of virus*

Posted Aug 09, 2020 6:00 AM

_NEW YORK (AP) — The check has arrived and beleaguered restaurant owners across America are looking down on their empty wallets.

Government coronavirus loans in the spring helped eating establishments rehire laid-off employees and ride out the pandemic’s initial surge and wave of shutdown orders.

But that Paycheck Protection Program money has now been spent at many restaurants, leaving them in the same precarious position they were in during outbreak’s early days: Thousands of restaurants are being forced to close down again on mandates from state and local officials combating the virus’s resurgence, particularly in the South and West.

And even in parts of the country where the outbreak appears contained, restaurants’ revenue is far below normal because social distancing requirements — and wary diners — mean fewer tables, fewer customers and limited hours.

John Pepper used a PPP loan to pay employees and reopen four of his eight Boloco restaurants when Massachusetts lifted its shutdown order in early May. But with the money spent and business at the restaurants down as much as 70%, Pepper had to again close two locations. The staff of 125 he had before the virus outbreak is down to 50.

“A lot of this is out of our hands at this point,” Pepper says. “At this moment, I don’t see getting my full payroll back.”

Congress failed to reach an agreement on another relief bill that potentially could have provided more help for small businesses, but even with more loan or grant money, restaurants will remain at the mercy of the virus that has decimated their business.

The virus’s resurgence has prompted officials in California, Texas, Florida and other states to order restaurants shut again. In the Northeast and other parts of the country where infection rates appear more stable, no one expects limits on inside dining to be lifted anytime soon.

Restaurants generally have a low profit margin, between 5% and 6%, and they achieve that only if they have a full house virtually every day, says Sean Kennedy, executive vice president for the trade group National Restaurant Association. They also tend to have only about two weeks of cash on hand, making them highly vulnerable when their sales are down.

*“They aren’t designed to have an on-off switch. They’re designed to be used seven days a week, 14 to 15 hours a day at 100% of capacity,” Kennedy says.*

Gerry Cea was forced to shut his Miami restaurant, Cafe Prima Pasta, from March into May when the outbreak first began. Now, he has again closed the dining room as local officials try to contain the virus; the Miami/Dade area is one of Florida’s hit hardest by the virus.

Cea is still able to serve customers outside, but the intense South Florida heat and frequent summer rains are limiting him to about 40 diners a night instead of the hundreds he served before the pandemic hit. And Cea is mindful that the peak hurricane season is still to come.

“With the PPP money we received, we were able to pay 48 employees but that has run out now, so we are left with very few alternatives” for funding, Cea says. He’s hoping for more help from the government, even if it’s a loan that must be repaid._

*In the meantime, Cea says, “the only reason we are pretty much surviving is because we own the building,” he says.*

_The pandemic has devastated an industry that expected to have nearly $900 billion in sales this year. Before the outbreak, the Labor Department counted 12 million workers in restaurants and bars, and nearly two-thirds worked at small businesses with fewer than 500 workers. In April, employment in restaurants and bars of all sizes had been cut by nearly half as establishments across the country were closed.

Restaurants were among the small businesses the Paycheck Protection Program was intended to help, but some owners say it was of limited use.

The program so far has given about $42 billion in loans to restaurants, bars and lodging companies. But many restaurants burned through loans quickly because the original terms of the program required them to use the money within eight weeks in order to get loan forgiveness. Many establishments couldn’t reopen but paid staffers not to work anyway. Then when they reopened with revenue limited by social distancing, they couldn’t afford their full payrolls. Congress changed the spending requirement to 24 weeks in early June, but that was too late for many restaurants._

Article continued on next post...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)

Article continued...

_It’s not yet known what small business help will be in any upcoming relief package, although Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin has mentioned the possibility that small businesses with big revenue declines could get a second PPP loan.

But restaurants need a long-term solution that addresses their particular needs, Kennedy says. For example, allowing families that get food stamp assistance to use their benefits in restaurants.

“We’re going to be limping along or shutting down altogether” without long-term help, Kennedy says.

Stephanie Williams still hasn’t fully reopened two of her Bennu Coffee shops in Austin, Texas, and continues to operate with curbside service and delivery only; a third location that opened over the weekend does have socially distanced seating. Williams has spent the PPP money she got in early May — she had recalled furloughed workers but with revenue at one store down by half and the other by nearly two-thirds, Williams had to let 20 staffers go again.

“We assumed at the end of eight weeks, this will be over. But here in Texas, things are drastically worse than when we shut down in March,” Williams says. Like other states where the virus is resurgent, Texas saw cases increase after it ended shutdown orders in early May.

Even in areas where the virus appears stable and restaurants can have inside dining, they’re struggling. Wolf’s Ridge Brewing, a Columbus, Ohio, restaurant and brewery, has had to close its dining room and return to takeout and delivery, having used its PPP money and not having enough revenue due to social distancing.

“What the PPP did was put us in a position where we brought people back before we had enough business to support them,” co-founder Bob Szuter says. He’s trying to figure out new ways to bring in revenue, focusing more on the brewery side of the business until it’s safe to have a full dining room.

Jason Brauner’s restaurant, Bourbon Bistro, exhausted its PPP loan, is operating at 50% of capacity and not making enough to cover its expenses. Brauner is worried that the virus’s resurgence will force the Louisville, Kentucky, establishment to close; he had shut completely for two weeks in March before switching to curbside service and then gradually reopened. He’s paid his full staff throughout.

Brauner is hoping to get a grant from the city and he’d welcome another PPP loan. A separate economic injury disaster loan from the SBA give him some breathing room, but also presents a dilemma. Like many restaurant owners, Brauner worries about carrying long-term debt when the future is uncertain._

*“I’m almost tempted to give it back,” he says. “We just have to see how it all plays out.”*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2020)

There's been a public exposure to COVID at a local restaurant between Jul 31 & Aug 2.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Morning. I would've been here sooner but I was making breakfast...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

_Philadelphia wants to ensure that all its K-12 students have internet access, so they have what they need to learn remotely during the pandemic, especially as the city’s schools will remain closed to in-person classes this fall.

Since the coronavirus forced the school closures this spring, the city has been working with foundations and partners to mobilize funding that will provide broadband internet access for 35,000 kids—and this week they’ve unveiled a program that will make it happen.

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/free-internet-coming-for-35000-low-income-philly-families/_


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

_This is one of 50 finalists in the Reader’s Digest “50 Nicest Places in America” contest for 2020. A crowd-sourced effort to uncover places in all 50 states where kindness and generosity are reigning supreme amidst a climate of coronavirus and cultural upheaval, you can now vote for your favorite ‘Nicest Place’ by visiting the Reader’s Digest website. _


You will not go hungry in the Bronx. New York City’s northernmost borough is home to 1.4 million people—and it’s the most racially diverse place in the country, according to the U.S. Census. But if there’s one thing that brings people together, it’s pizza—and pizza was the unifier for families in Riverdale, who started bringing hundreds of the famous pies to strangers throughout New York’s quarantine.

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/from-pizza-to-fresh-veggies-people-in-the-bronx-will-feed-you/


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Food service personnel & folks working in nursing homes along with all the other depts that make these places function sort of get left out of the "frontline worker" status. I don't quite understand that. We may not be as at risk but we are still risking our lives every day to show up & do our jobs. Every day when we walk through the doors we risk being exposed by anyone. We are exposed to these workers who are in contact with COVID patients as well. Our nursing staff got pizza. Our food service dept got candy. 

Food service seems to be at the bottom of the ladder in the eyes of most people but I tell you what...it's damn hard work. Many look down their noses & have the attitude "they're just food service." Until they want something. Then you're "awesome." Most businesses rely on some sort of food service to get them through the day. So when people talk about frontline workers...don't forget about the people feeding you...cleaning up after you...filling prescriptions...drawing blood...ministry services...maintenance crews...security personnel...we are all one.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

I ended up cancelling my Pogo.com account today. They will be retiring most of the games on their site & the new HD games would be fine except that a lot them require gems that have to be purchased. So you pay $14.99 every 3 mo for a membership plus you have to pay to play a lot of the individual games. 

They have one damn Bingo game & I don't like it. They got rid of the mini's and the mini mall so I can't enjoy that anymore. You can't buy much with the tokens they award you in game play and many like I said require purchasing gems to keep playing. One of the gem offers is $200 for 2,000 gems. That's ridiculous. I'm not letting them milk me out of money when I could just as easily go and get myself an acct on Origin & purchase the Sims 4 game I want with the extension packs.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

We are up to 389 cases of COVID in my county. The state of KS now has 31,000+ cases.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

*As I've gotten older I'm finding some jokes to be very distasteful & some are pretty disgusting. It's not that I don't have a sense of humor but some stuff is just too nasty for mixed company.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

*I tire of people. I tire of trying to get along. It's too damn much work. If people weren't so difficult to get along with it wouldn't be so bad. *


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

*I just found an online article that I feel describes what I've been experiencing more and more. *

*Why The Older You Get, The More You Hate Everyone (And Why That's OK)*

You know how you're always talking about how you hate everyone? The thing is, the older you get, the more real this is.

True story: I don't really have friends anymore. I'm super close with my family; my siblings and two of my cousins are my best friends. If you find yourself in a similar situation, you may be wondering why the older you get, the more you hate everyone (or, rather, why more people get on your nerves). I’m here to tell you a personal tale.


https://www.elitedaily.com/life/i-hate-people/1420157


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2020)

*...*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2020)

On break. busy day.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2020)

I used to be a Sims freak years ago!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I used to be a Sims freak years ago!


See! I knew there was a reason I liked you! *Grins*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2020)

*A kid at work told me today about a website named Steam where you can download games. I think he said they have Mist & I've always wanted to try playing that one. Maybe this coming weekend.*

*We had a very busy day in the cafeteria today. I also got my work schedule for tomorrow changed twice. LOL! One of the ladies got a storage shed of hers broke into & they took years worth of family items she got in the divorce that she was taking to her new home. She was supposed to go testify tomorrow so they changed me to be the evening cook. Then I guess they cancelled it so now I'm back to frying chicken tomorrow. Hope I don't forget & go in & start the cook shift. LOL!

They didn't have anything I was in the mood for today so I made grilled cheese & french fries for myself. This evening I snagged a piece of cherry vanilla cream pie & it's on my last brownie & it's delicious. *


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2020)

I see a thread about romance on here. Yuck! LOL!! I feel like a little girl right now with the mentality that boys are yucky. I don't know if that will pass eventually or if because of menopause it's gonna stick. 

I spent my whole life hoping for love & then it came & disappointed me. I don't know if I could stomach another relationship. Maybe someday. Maybe not.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

Morning. Trying to decide what to eat today at work. Our options are chef salad...Bierocks or Cannelloni. I might have a Quesadilla for lunch. I might have cereal & toast for supper tonight. It will be busy for the Bierock side of the cafeteria. Might have to find something to do today. Cleaning is always an option.

I need to clean house again. It's getting a little bad. Maybe I'll tackle that this weekend. I need to have groceries delivered Saturday. 

Still waiting on the rings I ordered. They're due to show up today. Maybe at the post office. I don't know.

Have a good day all.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

*I was supposed to work in the grill but that lady's case got changed again. So I spent the first half of the day at the grill. Second half will be as evening cook. I think I'm officially confused. LOL*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

*My whole life I've been eating these. I just found out today that 1/3 of this cookie is considered A SERVING. At 110 calories for 1/3 of a cookie. LMAO! Who the hell eats 1/3 of a cookie!?*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

*I don't know when the last time I got a hug was but I miss it so much. Maybe late May. I'm watching a video of this young lady with a sign offering free hugs like what Mother Teresa used to do. I'm crying just watching it. This is what has been the hardest thing for me during COVID. I can deal with the isolation and the masks but not ever having hugs is what's killing me.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

*Well...time for CSI & sleep.
*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2020)

*Have a good day all.   *


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2020)

God I hate Covid. I hate what it's done to our lives & what it will continue to do. I'm sick of thinking about it & talking about it.


----------



## drifter (Aug 13, 2020)

I never was a hugger but I'm beginning to miss seeing others engage in the practice and the occasional hug I got.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

@drifter  best i can do.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

morning all. tgif! fully intend to sleep in tomorrow. i'm exhausted! it's gonna be a busy day at work plus i gotta change out the grease in the fryers. gonna see if the kid i work with will let me take first lunch today. i know he got first lunch yesterday. we're having a mushroom swiss burger with steak fries today. 

yesterday was awful. everyone was being lazy so i had a bunch of extra stuff to do so i was worn out last night. still feelin the last couple days today. almost like i never slept. lol!

i can't believe how close we are to autumn & our next covid peak. everyone please be mindful of all you do & everywhere you go. please be safe.

have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

time to go do the work thing...
here's my latest face in hole art...lol


----------



## drifter (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> morning all. tgif! fully intend to sleep in tomorrow. i'm exhausted! it's gonna be a busy day at work plus i gotta change out the grease in the fryers. gonna see if the kid i work with will let me take first lunch today. i know he got first lunch yesterday. we're having a mushroom swiss burger with steak fries today.
> 
> yesterday was awful. everyone was being lazy so i had a bunch of extra stuff to do so i was worn out last night. still feelin the last couple days today. almost like i never slept. lol!
> 
> ...


You be careful when you can.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

drifter said:


> You be careful when you can.


Always!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

_Goodnight!_


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

_Good morning...   

Still trying to wake up & get my brain functioning. *Smacks head* It's being a little uncooperative. I wonder if I will end up napping later. It's highly likely.

At work they've stopped honoring vacations for a while till this thing is over. So this one co-worker claimed his daughter got sent home for testing & supposedly has it yet her mother is working at a supermarket all the while. We suspect he lied so he could get the time off. Meanwhile we're all working extra because of it. I think it's a pretty crappy thing to do to co-workers who he knows have already been covering for other quarantined people plus vacations. I don't understand how people can be so selfish.

Anyway, it's grocery delivery day so I gotta get my list together & pay some bills but I gotta get more coffee in me first. _


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

I hear my bed calling. Plus I got a headache. Later!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

I might be back. If not...goodnight.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning. I had a couple things to tend to before getting on here. My groceries are being purchased as we speak. It is storming out today. I haven't looked at a forecast in forever so I had no clue this was today's weather event. *Shrugs* 

I gotta work on calling in my Rx stuff for tomorrow to get filled. We have our own in-house pharmacy that's cheaper than Walgreens or the other local places. We can also do payroll deduct which is nice.

This is my first weekend off in a month. I'm enjoying it immensely!  I found another free game site & thanks to someone on here I now have a place to do online jigsaw puzzles. Apparently Pogo.com doesn't care if they're losing players. They're just interested in making money. My dad was saying some of those places that are making people pay for memberships along with the pay to play are getting shut down cuz it's being deemed illegal. I should turn them in to the BBB but I don't know if they even give a rats butt.

Time to go see what's new. *Waves*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

So I got my groceries. Dillons uses Instacart for their home deliveries. Separate place. They go into the store & shop for you. Then bring it to your home. It's just local folks. Most of the time I have no problems. Today I think the girl got confused because she marked something out of stock that I got so I'm assuming I got charged for it. My ice cream tub was busted & I got one too many cases of Diet Coke. Not that the Coke was an issue I'll drink it I just hadn't planned on paying for an extra one. 

So I contacted Dillons customer service & got directed to Instacart. They noted my issues & contacted Kroger on my behalf for a resolution. They are refunding me for the ice cream & the extra soda. I really wanted that ice cream though. I have to choose between being safe & getting rid of it or taking my chances with it. If it doesn't look icky I can eat it right? LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

This lady has always put out some awesome music. This was one of my favorite albums.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

*curls up in the corner & chills listening to music*




Dudes got an awesome guitar!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)

Since I can't post anything on here without being made fun of...called names...and told to change my wording...I no longer have anything to actually say. I will post images, videos & copy & paste articles & crap. If someone wishes to speak with me feel free to start a conversation. As for the people who don't seem to appreciate me or my being here...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)

*New Database Documents Health Care Workers Who Died Fighting COVID-19*
At least 922 U.S. health care workers have died from coronavirus, according to the “Lost on the frontline” project.

More than 900 health care workers in the U.S. have lost their lives on the frontline of the coronavirus pandemic, according to a new database created by The Guardian and Kaiser Health News.

The “Lost on the frontline” project, a partnership between the two newsrooms, tracks and documents health care worker deaths in the U.S. and tells their stories. It includes frontline doctors, nurses, paramedics, carers and cleaning and administrative support staff at medical facilities, all of whom are said to have lost their lives due to COVID-19.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/healthcare-worker-deaths-coronavirus_n_5f3a1240c5b69fa9e2fd81f0


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)

A woman's mind is cleaner than a man's: She changes it more often.
-Oliver Herford


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/alzheimers-research-finds-protein-protects-from-disease/

A protein that may protect against Alzheimer’s disease has been discovered by scientists.

Experiments found the degenerative brain condition spreads more rapidly in the brains of mice genetically engineered to lack it.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/arizona-school-cancels-reopening-sickout_n_5f39d0e2c5b69fa9e2fd31c2

Teachers put in absences en masse after the district announced it would resume in-person learning, despite falling short of benchmarks to do so safely.

An Arizona school district has been forced to cancel classes and reverse course on its plan to resume in-person classes on Monday after teachers and other staff called in sick en masse due to coronavirus concerns.

“We have received an overwhelming response from staff indicating that they do not feel safe returning to classrooms with students. In response, we have received a high volume of staff absences for Monday citing health and safety concerns,” Gregory Wyman, superintendent of the J.O. Combs Unified School district, said in a letter to parents Friday.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)

Welcome to Communist America where vaccines can be forced on the masses...
https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/d...e-coronavirus-vaccine-there-is-no-alternative


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)

​


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/cdc-how-long-protected-covid-19_l_5f37d70dc5b6959911e5154c

There’s still not much we know about COVID-19 antibodies and reinfection. Since the virus is still so new, experts can’t say for certain how long someone can expect to be immune to the virus after they’ve been sick.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/cleaning-disinfecting-prevent-covid-19_l_5f33fbc8c5b6960c066f3aae

The sales of disinfecting sprays and wipes skyrocketed in recent months as the public scrambled to more frequently disinfect commonly touched surfaces and items that could spread the coronavirus. We were told to wipe down groceries, packages, doorknobs, counters, toilet seat handles ― you name it. People were worried that contaminated objects could be a significant way of contracting COVID-19.

But.......


----------



## katlupe (Aug 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Morning. Trying to decide what to eat today at work. Our options are chef salad...Bierocks or Cannelloni. I might have a Quesadilla for lunch. I might have cereal & toast for supper tonight. It will be busy for the Bierock side of the cafeteria. Might have to find something to do today. Cleaning is always an option.
> 
> I need to clean house again. It's getting a little bad. Maybe I'll tackle that this weekend. I need to have groceries delivered Saturday.
> 
> ...


What exactly is the difference between a Quesadilla, a taco and burrito? I have had tacos but they are hard (as in the way they feel) to bite into and I think I had a frozen burrito from the store. I am wondering if I should try making some type of Mexican foods because I love their seasonings.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So I got my groceries. Dillons uses Instacart for their home deliveries. Separate place. They go into the store & shop for you. Then bring it to your home. It's just local folks. Most of the time I have no problems. Today I think the girl got confused because she marked something out of stock that I got so I'm assuming I got charged for it. My ice cream tub was busted & I got one too many cases of Diet Coke. Not that the Coke was an issue I'll drink it I just hadn't planned on paying for an extra one.
> 
> So I contacted Dillons customer service & got directed to Instacart. They noted my issues & contacted Kroger on my behalf for a resolution. They are refunding me for the ice cream & the extra soda. I really wanted that ice cream though. I have to choose between being safe & getting rid of it or taking my chances with it. If it doesn't look icky I can eat it right? LOL!


In this day and age, I would not take the chance if it is opened. If it is just dented in, check it real good.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)

katlupe said:


> What exactly is the difference between a Quesadilla, a taco and burrito? I have had tacos but they are hard (as in the way they feel) to bite into and I think I had a frozen burrito from the store. I am wondering if I should try making some type of Mexican foods because I love their seasonings.


I will find you a photo later, I'm at work


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)

@katlupe




1 to 2 teaspoons canola oil
2 flour tortillas (6 inches)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese, divided
1/2 cup cubed cooked chicken, turkey, pork or beef
1/4 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
1/2 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese, divided
Sour cream and salsa, optional                                                                                       

Heat oil in a nonstick skillet, add one tortilla. Layer with half the cheddar cheese, all of the chicken and mushrooms and half the Monterey Jack cheese. Top with the second tortilla. Cover and heat until cheese melts and bottom tortilla is crisp and golden brown.

Turn over; sprinkle remaining cheese on top. Cook until bottom tortilla is crisp and golden brown and cheese is melted. Cut into wedges; serve with sour cream and salsa if desired.

1 each: 768 calories, 49g fat (25g saturated fat), 173mg cholesterol, 1152mg sodium, 29g carbohydrate (1g sugars, 0 fiber), 53g protein.

~♥~
I usually just heat up some of that frozen fajita blend veggies (green pepper, onion & red pepper) and put some butter in a non-stick pan and put my shell in and get a good handful of cheese to spread over the whole shell & add the veggies & fry it till it's crisp.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)

katlupe...appreciate you always being nice to me. Enjoy the rest of your week & your new recliner.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm out.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 20, 2020)

i'm incognito for a while. i need a break from here & time to think about whether or not i wanna stay here. i don't get the feeling that anyone really wants me here so i don't know. anyway...cya round.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Since I can't post anything on here without being made fun of...called names...and told to change my wording...I no longer have anything to actually say. I will post images, videos & copy & paste articles & crap. If someone wishes to speak with me feel free to start a conversation. As for the people who don't seem to appreciate me or my being here...
> View attachment 118538


I Just found this, MarcikIS…  You are a very interesting person...Probably you are younger then me....
....I've had a long life with ups and downs....But most of all I have a great husband and kids that are all grown...
I lost my parents and my big brother, most all of my aunts and uncles...Now it's downward for me and hubby....So we try to take it slow...
We worked most of our life starting very young.... Be Well and keep on writing...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I Just found this, MarcikIS…  You are a very interesting person...Probably you are younger then me....
> ....I've had a long life with ups and downs....But most of all I have a great husband and kids that are all grown...
> I lost my parents and my big brother, most all of my aunts and uncles...Now it's downward for me and hubby....So we try to take it slow...
> We worked most of our life starting very young.... Be Well and keep on writing...


*Interesting. Well, that's a good thing right?  Life is full of ups and downs. Sometimes I wish there were more ups but I'll take what I can get.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)

*At least now I know why I've been having such a time breathing the past few days. And why my mornings have been so rough. The smoke has traveled into Kansas.
https://www.sfgate.com/california-w...rnia-wildfires-visible-in-Kansas-15508734.php*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

Grammar police...
Gotta love em. Always nitpicking everyone's way of speaking & spelling. As long as I can read the crap or understand it I'm good. It's the text speak I can't understand. They shorten those words so bad that trying to understand what's been written is nearly impossible. And it's considered rude to use a full word. WTF? They don't talk in that abbreviated language. Why text with it? If someone spoke to me like that I'd be wondering if they were having a stroke or something. 

I don't always use correct grammar & frankly I don't care. I have my own style of writing & speaking. Whether it's correct or not doesn't really matter to me. But I seldom have people tell me they don't understand what I'm writing or saying. But if someone stood next to me and nitpicked every little thing I said I'd likely haul off and smack em.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

*When It Hurts


The bitterness I can taste as you've laid my heart to waste.
With minds full of deceit and mouths full of hate, your task is now complete as you accuse me of being a reprobate.

I am now blinded by pain so severe that your friendship, I no longer revere.
As far as I'm concerned, you can go to hell as nothing will ever again be well.


~Anonymous*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

man getting a sam's club membership cancelled is like pulling teeth.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

30 some minutes later and I am now free of the Club. I got some laundry to deal with and some other stuff around the house. I'll be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm currently cooking up some sloppy joe and I'll have some bourbon and brown sugar baked beans with it as well as some salad.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

LOL! So this guy prints a check off of his computer & manages to purchase a very expensive car.
https://menshumor.com/florida-man-b...a3FDuO7ODw2oCqY5qcD5bjk6qpdgWdVaikwghMq601u9Q


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

Kansas is closing in on 40,000 cases of COVID with over 400 current for the county I'm in. This can't possibly end well at this rate.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

You know...I am noticing a bad trend these days. Almost everyone is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO critical of everyone else and EVERYTHING they do and say. Give it a rest for God sake. Not one of us is perfect & it's a bunch of BS to nitpick every little thing to the point where you just end up offending everyone with your high and mighty beliefs. Give people a break. Maybe this is why people are so stressed out these days & becoming violent. It's just getting to be too much.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2020)

early in-service at work. *tapes eyes open* God i hate these early meetings. but it's the only day i had available to do it. plus it could take an 1 1/2 hrs & i don't have that kind of time during my work day to give up. plus the kid i work with can't be left alone that long. *rme* i'll dump some coffee in me when i get there.

have a nice day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2020)

I was trying to find the game Myst for Windows 10 but...they don't have the original game in a compatible download for it. However, they do have realMyst which is for win10. So this evening I got a free Steam acct & downloaded their product that I need in order to play the games I get on there. I bought realMyst for 17.99 & now I can play that. Weeeeeeee!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2020)

i'm working on getting mildly chitfaced before bed. night y'all!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 26, 2020)

Gonna be a busy day. Rueben's at the grill. Tasks to be performed. The general masses to be tended to.    Typical day in the life of a food service worker. *dons hairnet* Have a great one folks!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2020)

Yesterday wiped me out. We were busy all day long. I had 12 bags of house chips to cook for today's special of cowboy nachos. So we'll be busy with that today.

One of our co-workers wanted off so he called in and claimed his child was being tested for covid. So they put him on 2 wk quarantine. He called in 3 days later saying her test came out negative and wanted to come back to work and they wouldn't let him. So he got his vacation basically. I think I'm gonna talk to our production lead and see if I can maybe just get 4 days off. One of the other cooks got 5 off. Been seeing where people are getting a day or two off here and there. I'd like a break before this next round of covid begins.

It was pretty hot yesterday. Not sure what it will be like today. I've noticed an absence of bugs this year. This kinda concerns me because it makes me wonder what's going on with the environment. Usually by now we have moths and june bugs and I've hardly seen any bees of any kind this year.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Usually by now we have moths and june bugs and I've hardly seen any bees of any kind this year.


You know, now that you mention it..... Neither have I.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2020)

With COVID I haven't been able to hug people like before. I've had 2 hugs in the past 6 mo. The depression from that alone has been awful. I was on my way in to work this morning and I just happened to look back at the gift shop while I was waiting on the elevator and I saw Kiki. The Squish a Boo by TY. Soft and squishy and cuddly. I'm good now! LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2020)

this is what i'm thinking of getting for the apt. it would be a little over $1400 plus delivery and install. i need a washer & dryer.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Whirlpool-...t-Washer-and-5-9-cu-ft-Dryer-White/1000373021


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2020)

It's been a very long and very busy day and I'm just tuckered out. Night.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2020)

morning   

i'm in the back today cooking. today i have celery and onions to cut for stew and apple stuffing in the next couple days. and it's spaghetti night again. 

i decided if the gift shop has another one of those squish a boos i'm getting it for a co-worker's baby. she let's her play with stuffed animals but not sleep with them yet. this one has no parts that can come off either so that's good. 

we're forecast to get to 99° today with chance for storms tonight. chance of storms all weekend but not as hot.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

I got some stuff to tend to. BBL!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

Fixing myself a DiGiorno pizza and salad.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> this is what i'm thinking of getting for the apt. it would be a little over $1400 plus delivery and install. i need a washer & dryer.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Whirlpool-...t-Washer-and-5-9-cu-ft-Dryer-White/1000373021


I can't believe how much laundry equipment costs these days.

I read a few pages of owner's comments and based on those, I wouldn't buy it!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I can't believe how much laundry equipment costs these days.
> 
> I read a few pages of owner's comments and based on those, I wouldn't buy it!


Man is there no place to get decent machines that can be delivered and installed?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyplace that sells them would have to deliver them and hook them up I would think. 

I only read 2 pages of comments, maybe if you rad them all It won't seem as bad... I think noise and mssing the spin cycle was the greatest complaints, also the dry trapping thing somway that damaged them. Keep looking.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Anyplace that sells them would have to deliver them and hook them up I would think.
> 
> I only read 2 pages of comments, maybe if you rad them all It won't seem as bad... I think noise and mssing the spin cycle was the greatest complaints, also the dry trapping thing somway that damaged them. Keep looking.


I looked at the only other set I could afford and they all have the same complaints. I'm not coughing up money I can't afford to spend on something that might not be worth the value. I can't afford to have it breakdown right away.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

I might look into portable ones.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

The all around score for Lowe's was 85%- which isn't that bad. Maybe you'll be lucky.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> The all around score for Lowe's was 85%- which isn't that bad. Maybe you'll be lucky.


I don't know. It would be odd for me to have that kind of luck. I'll think about it. Awful lot of them unhappy.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/sturgis-covid-coronavirus-positive-cases_n_5f467c67c5b64f17e13736aa

More than 100 attendees of the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota earlier this month have tested positive for COVID-19 after they returned home to their respective states.

The tally ― almost certainly an undercount ― includes 37 people in South Dakota, 27 in Minnesota, 17 in North Dakota, seven in Nebraska, seven in Wyoming, five in Montana, two in Wisconsin and one in Washington state, and it’s likely to grow in the coming days.

Fargo-based health correspondent Jeremy Fugleberg has been tracking the cases as they begin to crop up and shared his sources on Twitter Tuesday:


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/what-we-know-asymptomatic-covid-19_l_5f4684d5c5b64f17e1375648

This article talks about asymptomatic folks.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

As if we didn’t have enough public health concerns right now, cold and flu season is coming up.

We generally think of flu season as a normal part of life ― but there’s nothing normal about what’s happening this year. The coronavirus pandemic isn’t going away in the next few months, which means we’ll be dealing with COVID-19 alongside the other viruses and bacteria that appear in the chillier months.

So what happens when we have to deal with both at the same time? What can we do to prepare? Below, we spoke to experts about what they believe we’ll see when flu season hits the U.S. this fall and winter.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/experts-predict-flu-season-covid-19_l_5f455316c5b6c00d03b4d0e7


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

I'll be back later. I'm bored to death.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm out for the night. The boredom is killing me.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

yeah that's right. participating in the only fun f-n thing that happens to me all day.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

hmm...i'm not a country music fan but i like this fella.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

BBL


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

Church series called Worlds of Warfare:
https://www.newspring.org/sermons/detail/your-enemy/


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm going back to facebook. nobody wants me here. nobody wants me anywhere. i'm outta here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

@MarciKS I want you here and so do others!  Maybe take your break if you feel you need to...but come on back and join the group again.  If you have a problem with some here my best advice is to put them on "ignore".  Take care and come back!  🌩🌤☀☮


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

maybe when i feel better and thanks


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2020)

Hope you hurry back; we'd miss you too much.  ☮


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2020)

First off I want to say thank you girls for helping me feel a little better. 

@Ruthanne I'm so very sorry. I'm currently struggling with many things as I'm sure many of us are. But right now I'm being hit pretty hard with depression. It's pretty bad this time. Sometimes I feel like I'm stepping on toes because it seems like whenever I post a thread someone comes to inform me one has already been started. Not usually with the spirit of sharing. I'm sorry I overreacted. I'm actually quite fond of several people here. I'm just having very hard time right now. Thanks for making me feel loved despite that. 

{{hugs to both of you}}


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2020)

My eyes are beginning to drift so it's bedtime. Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2020)

Another busy day on hand here. Things have picked up some in the cafeteria. For how long is anyone's guess. If things get bad this fall with the virus that may all change. So far we are still doing disposable everything. I can't imagine how over budget this is putting us. I will be surprised if they give us raises this year. I won't be getting any vacation or even a few days off other than days I requested for dr visits. Unless I call in sick which is a point and stays on my record till that date the following year. We're allowed 8 points. They will give us verbal warnings at 6. Some people get let go at 8. Others for some reason manage to hang on to their jobs and continue to call in all the time. 

Have a good Tuesday everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2020)

I found a very interesting magazine to read today...


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2020)

Ok...gonna try to go back to sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2020)

Goodnight...


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)

For those of you who want to cut your own hair but are afraid to...this video is nice because she gradually fades it. It's not hard to do it's just a matter of learning the right techniques. I plan to attempt a longer version of this next time.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)

Well from what I've seen and heard I think despite the 500+ cases of COVID the city wants to up like all the way. The city bus is gonna run again and school that was only supposed to partially open is gonna go full steam ahead with all students 5 days a week against parents wishes. Apparently the city council can override what the public wants and needs. I won't be surprised if things get bad here pretty soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)

Regional news...
_OMAHA, Neb. (AP) — Tyson Foods is planning to open medical clinics at several of its U.S. plants to improve the health of its workers and better protect them from the coronavirus.

The Springdale, Arkansas-based company, which processes about 20% of all beef, pork and chicken in the U.S., said its plan to open the clinics near its plants was in the works before the coronavirus struck this year, but that they will undoubtedly help the company respond to the pandemic.

Tyson said it would initially set up clinics near seven of its plants, including in Storm Lake, Iowa, and Holcomb, Kansas, in a pilot program. It didn’t announce the other locations Thursday. The clinics would open early next year, providing primary care to thousands of Tyson workers and their families.

Tyson is joining a long list of companies that have clinics on or near their worksites or bring in physicians to ensure employees receive annual physicals. Companies say having clinics can reduce health insurance costs by cutting out unnecessary emergency room visits and helping better manage chronic conditions such as diabetes and obesity. It can also improve productivity because employees don’t have to take as much time off for doctor’s appointments.

“Some of our frontline team members aren’t using their health plan benefits, and others don’t seek care until there’s a crisis,” said Johanna Söderström, Tyson’s chief human resources officer. “We want to change that by providing access to care that can help detect health conditions early and promote healthy habits.”

Although Tyson has broader goals for its clinics, Söderström said the pandemic reinforced how important this plan is. The clinics will help educate workers about the coronavirus and address underlying conditions that could make the virus more dangerous. Meatpacking plant workers have been particularly susceptible to the coronavirus because they often stand shoulder-to-shoulder carving up meat.

The United Food and Commercial Workers International Union, which represents 24,000 of Tyson’s 120,000 U.S. workers, praised Tyson’s decision to open the clinics. Mark Lauritsen, who is head of the union’s food processing and meatpacking division, said other meat processors, including JBS and Cargill, have already established clinics at several of their large plants._

*At least 17,700 meatpacking workers in the U.S. have been infected or exposed to the virus and 115 have died, the United Food and Commercial Workers said. *

--
Many don't want to call in when they really need to because they're thoughts are that they need the money. They don't seem to understand that what they're doing could possibly get someone killed.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)

People are being shot on purpose or by stray bullets all over the place. What the hell is wrong with everyone that they need to shoot everybody now? That's their answer? They get mad and go shoot somebody? I'd like to know why those kind of people aren't in mental hospitals.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)

DETROIT (AP) — Korean automakers Hyundai and Kia are recalling over 591,000 vehicles in the U.S. to fix a brake fluid leak that could cause engine fires. The recalls cover more than 440,000 Kia Optima midsize sedans from 2013 through 2015 and Kia Sorento SUVs from 2014 and 2015.

Also covered are 151,000 Hyundai Santa Fe SUVs from 2013 to 2015. The affiliated automakers say brake fluid can leak inside a hydraulic control unit for the anti-lock brakes, possibly causing an electrical short that can lead to fires.

Kia’s recall will start Oct. 15, while Hyundai’s will start Oct. 23. Dealers for both companies will inspect the control units for leaks and replace them if needed at no cost to owners.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)

My God! This has to be the saddest thing I've seen so far...

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/cnn-report-eviction-crisis-coronavirus_n_5f510092c5b62b3add3d13e8

_In Harris County alone, more than 200 eviction orders passed through the courts in just one recent week, double the number the county sees in a normal month, CNN reported.

Deputy Bennie Gant told the news outlet that “since the COVID-19 issue,” he’s seen a number of families where men and women are crying as he’s had to evict them._

At the end of this story is a link to the CNN video story.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't think I can get anymore bored. I'll be back another time. Not sure when at this point.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 4, 2020)

_Anyone who thinks that COVID-19 is overhyped in Kansas, or that somehow the pandemic has passed us by, needs to look at four numbers.

The first is 42,612, which is the total number of total coronavirus cases confirmed in Kansas through Monday of this week. The second is 43,940, which is the total number of coronavirus cases confirmed in Kansas through Wednesday of this week. That’s 1,328 new cases diagnosed across the state in the space of two days._

Kansas is not in control...............
https://www.cjonline.com/opinion/20...hM0Jry7YGg0iX-b5g0ryEFWgSDHlrhwVUYMKTK_yn-O4U


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2020)

After doing some thinking I've decided I'm leaving SF *for now*. I might come back later on. But for now I think it's just best that I go. I'll be back eventually. Maybe once all this COVID crap is over and people are a little less crazy.

God bless you all. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

Take care @MarciKS if you happen to see this. I will pray for you. I hope you will return when you or your situation becomes better.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 8, 2020)

A large, Phase 3 study testing a Covid-19 vaccine being developed by AstraZeneca and the University of Oxford at dozens of sites across the U.S. has been put on hold due to a suspected serious adverse reaction in a participant in the United Kingdom.

A spokesperson for AstraZeneca, a frontrunner in the race for a Covid-19 vaccine, said in a statement that the company’s “standard review process triggered a pause to vaccination to allow review of safety data.” 

In a follow-up statement, AstraZeneca said it initiated the study hold. The nature of the adverse reaction and when it happened were not immediately known, though the participant is expected to recover, according to an individual familiar with the matter. 

Continue Reading


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2020)

I sure hope 2021 will be better than this stinking year was. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

i have a few days off. just plan to rest.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

Good morning. Sitting here with my coffee and working on my grocery delivery list this morning. I need to change my bedding today too. I should try to do a light workout but I don't know if I'm up to it or not. Been having a time with my lungs today.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

Story of my life...


----------



## mlh (Sep 11, 2020)

@MarciKS if you would ever like to talk, let me know. I will gladly set it up so I can receive a conversation request with you.


----------



## mlh (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

mlh said:


> @MarciKS if you would ever like to talk, let me know. I will gladly set it up so I can receive a conversation request with you.


Thanks. I think I'm gonna start spending less time on here. I doubt I'll be missed.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

*Rolls Eyes* I give up.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

deleted


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2020)

Yo will be missed. I already miss  you. If you take a break make it a short break
and don't work too hard. Stay well.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)

drifter said:


> Yo will be missed. I already miss  you. If you take a break make it a short break
> and don't work too hard. Stay well.


well we can't have that.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)

we currently have widespread community transmission here now so my main goal for the fall is to try to stay as safe and healthy as i can. i have things i need that require me physically going into a store which is going to have to be put on hold indefinitely. 

our air quality the past couple days has been pretty bad. been a struggle to breathe. been trying to take it easy today.

since i can't take egg based vaccines i'm looking into trying a cell based flu vaccine this year. just to see what happens. hopefully they'll work and won't kill me. *shrugs*

have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)

_As a child my family's menu consisted of two choices: take it or leave it.
~Buddy Hackett_


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm happy to see you Marci, but I wish you could feel happier. Everybody I know is bummed out a lot of the time for obvious reasons, but I'd like to see you a bit less sad.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I'm happy to see you Marci, but I wish you could feel happier. Everybody I know is bummed out a lot of the time for obvious reasons, but I'd like to see you a bit less sad.


just something i gotta work through. good to see you. hope you're well. that piece of artwork back there was from an artist off that new loupe channel on pluto tv.
let me clarify...the lady with the strawberry.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

You ladies think she'll be back around at some point?


----------



## MickaC (Oct 18, 2020)

@MarciKS   Sorry, i hope you're able to work through what you're needing too.
Hope to hear from you when you're able and ready.
Remember......there's lots of support here for you.
Take Care.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @MarciKS   Sorry, i hope you're able to work through what you're needing too.
> Hope to hear from you when you're able and ready.
> Remember......there's lots of support here for you.
> Take Care.


Pardon me but do you think she'll be coming back? She looks like an interesting gal.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Pardon me but do you think she'll be coming back? She looks like an interesting gal.


I truly do hope so, and that she works through her issues. I don't know if anyone here is in touch with her.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I truly do hope so, and that she works through her issues. I don't know if anyone here is in touch with her.


Thank you ma'am. She looks like a lot of fun. Plus we're neighbors. I'm in OK.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2020)

I hope she comes back too. I'm not in contact with her.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank ya. Good night ladies.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 19, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> You ladies think she'll be back around at some point?


I keep hoping.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

https://kabbalah.com/en/articles/judging-others-whatitmeanswhywedoitandhowtodoitless/

*Judging Others: What it Means, Why We Do it, and How to Do It Less*
*Kabbalah Centre
FEBRUARY 19, 2018*


We do it without even noticing. We see a homeless beggar on the street, and a flurry of judgments comes to mind: _That person is probably too lazy to get a job. They’re likely a drug addict. They’re crazy and they’re dirty. _We don’t even know that person’s story! We don’t have an iota of information, yet the voice of judgment rings loud in our heads leading us to snap judgments, stereotypes or assumptions.

"How about the times people have made unfair judgment about you?"


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

Have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 130861


We'll see how it goes. I'm not making any promises.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

You don’t have to do anything. Just be yourself. If others have a problem with you, let them worry about it. You are wonderful, as is. Don’t ever change for anyone. ❤


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)

Good to see you again @MarciKS  
Stick around, I've missed you.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

Mmmmmmmm purple cake!


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Mmmmmmmm purple cake!


And it looks so good. It looks like some type of berry cheesecake with those tiny violettes as decoration. So pretty.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

Missed you girls.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

Things are getting more dangerous at work with this virus. At least 40 of our staff (one from our dept) are in quarantine. They either have it or have been exposed. Plus we had a patient test positive that has exposed an entire floor of staff and patients as well as people from our dept passing trays. This has become a scary situation. I truly hope you will all take proper precautions and take care of yourselves.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Things are getting more dangerous at work with this virus. At least 40 of our staff (one from our dept) are in quarantine. They either have it or have been exposed. Plus we had a patient test positive that has exposed an entire floor of staff and patients as well as people from our dept passing trays. This has become a scary situation. I truly hope you will all take proper precautions and take care of yourselves.


Oh gosh. I know you'll be careful Marci but I understand how worrying this is. Try to stay positive.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

Good night


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 30, 2020)

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 131113


I am glad to see you came back. Missed you! I hope you stay safe at work. Sounds scary.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 30, 2020)

It's scary. Any one of us could get exposed very easily. A co-worker who also works at a nursing home said they had to lock the home down again after a resident got COVID from the Drs office.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 30, 2020)

Had a bad day at work and my anxiety is bad. Gonna go home and go to bed. Night.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


Look! We said her name so much it was like Beetlejuice. 

Mornin from Oklahoma miss Marci. It's a pleasure to see you.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween to you too!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Happy Halloween to you too!!!


You got anything going on for Halloween? I'm putting together an online party on another forum. Won't be much but it will be a little something. I might pop in and contribute to the festivities on here later. I have a video game that has some halloween activities tonight too.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll be back later probably. I need food.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll be back. I need to finish balancing my cheekbook. *wrinkles nose*


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

Well my checkbook is screwed up. I'm not sure if it's just my math or what. The balance is like $150+ off. LOL! Too tired to care. We'll have a go at it next month. LMAO!


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

BBL


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't see a single kid out trick or treating here. Thank God. I know they have Trunk or treat where they gather though so hopefully that won't spread the virus more. Sheesh.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

How are you Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm okay .. today. Just got in. I was not feeling too hot the past couple of days though 
How's things at work these days?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't see a single kid out trick or treating here. Thank God. I know they have Trunk or treat where they gather though so hopefully that won't spread the virus more. Sheesh.


We saw a lot of adults dressed in Halloween costumes, headed for a popular area near my daughter's condo. Probably going to pubs 

.. and, there have been 1,000 new cases in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area).


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm okay .. today. Just got in. I was not feeling too hot the past couple of days though
> How's things at work these days?


Getting a little scary. Been pretty busy for as low as our patient count is.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We saw a lot of adults dressed in Halloween costumes, headed for a popular area near my daughter's condo. Probably going to pubs
> 
> .. and, there have been 1,000 new cases in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area).


I have a feeling we're gonna be stuck with this damn virus for a long time to come.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

Things haven't been easy for any of us during this pandemic. I got pretty stressed out at beginning and upset a few people. Not on purpose. I couldn't help what I was going through. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone. Some hurt me too. That's ok. I'm willing to let it go and move on. I'm here if anyone needs me or wants to talk or whatever. 

I have struggled because I'm already alone as it is. I have absolutely no emotional support at all right now. I'm going through all this sh*t all by myself with no help. I'm having to lean on inner strength and prayer. It's been very difficult. It's still difficult. There's no one I can talk to about my fears that won't tell me I'm crazy or make fun of me. I have no one to hug but a stuffed animal. I'm hanging by a thread with no help in sight. It's not easy for any of us. I'm sure it won't last forever. I hope that I can come out the other side a stronger person for it. But for now it's literally destroying me emotionally. I've never been so stressed out in my life. Some people have backup. Some of us don't. It's far worse when you don't.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Things haven't been easy for any of us during this pandemic. I got pretty stressed out at beginning and upset a few people. Not on purpose. I couldn't help what I was going through. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone. Some hurt me too. That's ok. I'm willing to let it go and move on. I'm here if anyone needs me or wants to talk or whatever.
> 
> I have struggled because I'm already alone as it is. I have absolutely no emotional support at all right now. I'm going through all this sh*t all by myself with no help. I'm having to lean on inner strength and prayer. It's been very difficult. It's still difficult. There's no one I can talk to about my fears that won't tell me I'm crazy or make fun of me. I have no one to hug but a stuffed animal. I'm hanging by a thread with no help in sight. It's not easy for any of us. I'm sure it won't last forever. I hope that I can come out the other side a stronger person for it. But for now it's literally destroying me emotionally. I've never been so stressed out in my life. Some people have backup. Some of us don't. It's far worse when you don't.


I've had times in my life when I was completely alone, with no emotional support. Went through years of depression. Nobody knew, because I didn't show it or talk about it.

It's good you can come here and express yourself. I hope that most people are big enough to let bygones be bygones. So much is lost when we can't speak face-to-face.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 1, 2020)

It's been a long day and I wanna play video games before bed. Night!


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)

_Good night Marci._


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

Morning.
Some coworkers went to another coworker's wedding Saturday. One called in last night stating he had Covid symptoms. I'm not sure at this point if they're going to put the rest in quarantine or get us all tested or what's going to happen. I doubt they'll do nothing until we become symptomatic. Which at that point will be too little too late. I'm scared and mad this morning that this kind of thing is happening with no concern about the aftermath. I'm in the path of it even though I didn't go. It just ticks me off that people are so careless and so selfish.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't blame you Marci. Some people just don't realize the harm they can do to others for their own selfish choices. It's infuriating, but does us no good to allow our fury to wreck out own peace of mind.

I too, live alone but I do have a son and daughter in law not far. We've been together only a few times when the virus declined in our area but now it's rising again. We won't be together for Thanksgiving or Christmas this year.

Yes, it does get very lonely, but somehow we'll get through it.

Hugs to you.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

We will get through it. I hope I get that option.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

As a healthcare worker (no matter what department you're in) it is unsettling to walk in to work every day and stare death in the face and wonder if today's the day. Each day I pray on the drive to work for God to watch over me. I am willing to accept whatever fate he has in store for me. 

I walk in the building and perform the required duties before starting my shift. Usually before I even clock in news reaches me if others in our facility or dept are on quarantine or have tested positive. The more it digs it's spikes into our dept the more nervous I get. At the same time as I put my apron on to go and prepare food for all of us there that day from staff to visitors to patients...I feel a sense of calm as if God is letting me know it's going to be ok no matter how afraid I am. 

I try to tune out any chatter and just stay focused. Some days require more anxiety meds than others but if that's what I have to do in order to stay calm then so be it. God has watched over me since the beginning of all this. I try to remember that.

Every day we are exposed to staff who have been in direct contact with Covid patients. We are exposed to staff who've been exposed by other staff and other means. I just keep patiently waiting to see what God's plan is for me every day. It's like going to work and looking into the barrel of a gun and not knowing if it's gonna blow your face off. Every day I come out of there ok I count that as a blessing.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

You know you're dedicated to what you do when you show up every day to do it knowing full well that the place you work at isn't doing enough to protect it's employees and the management doesn't even take the safety that seriously.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

I've been looking at health and wellness type stuff for a bit now. I sometimes come across things I like to share. Here's one of them. 

_Bullying is an extremely troubling and heartbreaking issue. The psychological damage of bullying often sticks with an child well into adulthood – as is typical of traumatic events.

*Bullying and Mental Health* 

According to a study published in the Journal of the American Medical Association, substantial evidence exists demonstrating the increased risk of depression in kids who were bullied. During childhood, victims of bullying often display depressive symptoms, poor academic performance, and low self-esteem.

Many of the psychological effects of bullying – particularly anxiety and depression – are often evident among adults who faced constant physical and/or verbal harassment as children. (Children who both instigated and were the recipient of bullying may suffer even worse mental health problems.)

This article discusses seven potential adult behaviors of someone who was made fun of as a child. To wrap things up, we’ll briefly talk about some treatment options available for those suffering.

https://www.powerofpositivity.com/a...XyLGnz-e7-xpHSAYPgaMtjvOaAKePLbhgcqFLtRYLYB6k_


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

I think it's heartbreaking what this virus has managed to do to our lives in less than a year. I almost hate to see what 2021 has in store for us.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

I think it's time for some C & C and a little CSI. Night yall.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Morning.
> Some coworkers went to another coworker's wedding Saturday. One called in last night stating he had Covid symptoms. I'm not sure at this point if they're going to put the rest in quarantine or get us all tested or what's going to happen. I doubt they'll do nothing until we become symptomatic. Which at that point will be too little too late. I'm scared and mad this morning that this kind of thing is happening with no concern about the aftermath. I'm in the path of it even though I didn't go. It just ticks me off that people are so careless and so selfish.


Not sure if I updated this or not. The one co-worker tested positive for Covid and yesterday his wife ended up in our Covid unit. The other 3 that were at the wedding have yet to be quarantined or even tested. They were told unless they actually had it they had to come to work.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

I guess some girls here went to the park the other day in their vehicle and they were just sitting there having their iced tea and talking when some older folks who'd been protesting something political came over to their vehicle and asked what they were doing and accused them of being stupid and taking pictures and all kinds of stuff. They took video of the verbal assault that took place and ended up having to leave the park. It is turning into one big scary world right now and I don't know about others but it's not one I want to be part of. I'm perfectly fine going from work to home and living in safety.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm bored this evening and in the mood for some tunes.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm just gonna play this whole album cuz it was so awesome.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

Or at least until the sleeping pill you took a moment ago kicks in.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

I've been waiting on some friends to join me on a video game but apparently I'm destined to do everything alone forever. *Shrugs...sighs...wanders off*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

I just found an article about the area hospitals filling up as KS begins to have issues now. We have 40,000 residents and only 44 beds available for Covid patients. They call this prepared. We are short on staff so some of the staff that should be quarantined are not. They are told to come to work and until they show symptoms they won't even be tested. By then it's too damn late. And it's either give up our jobs or put up with this BS.

For those of you who continue to bitch and piss and moan about your freedoms and whine about the masks and the restrictions...just remember that we are all at work risking our f'ing lives so that you all can receive the care you need when you get this crap because you didn't want to wear your mask. And I can't begin to tell you how scary this is and how much this pisses me off that people are such selfish self-centered little whiners.


----------



## tishakage (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow, you are an extremely good writer, keep up the good work.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

tishakage said:


> Wow, you are an extremely good writer, keep up the good work.


Thank you


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

After perusing the web for some infection rate numbers for the county I'm in I found a site that shows the map. We have an infection rate of 24% per 1000 people here at present. A neighboring county has 72%. All the surrounding hospitals are starting to fill up. So I don't know what they plan to do when they run out of beds here. They better be doing some sort of planning. You can't just let 1000s of people twist in the wind because you only have 40 some beds.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

Hmm.......it's time for some more coffee I think.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 9, 2020)

You know...I'm seriously starting to wonder about people anymore. They're getting a little too weird & crazy for my liking. The worse things get...the more I want to avoid going out & bothering with it. I think I prefer to keep to myself. 

It's pork chop day for the patients again. *Rolls eyes* I wish if they were going to do something irrational they'd do away with Monday's. LOL! This week we start virtual open enrollment. I wonder if I can screw up my order for health insurance for next year. *Grins*

Might get some rain this week.

Have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 9, 2020)

you know, that word of the day...sackbut...does not sound like it's definition.
*[*_*an early form of trombone used in Renaissance music.*_*]* 
it sounds more like the description of a persons droopy butt. lol! and yes...i'm just that immature. 

i had to finally break down and buy some more things on amazon this evening. i started with a new pair of work shoes. i bought the New Balance Women's 412 V1 Alloy Toe Industrial Shoe.

plus a couple insoles for this pair and one other i have that isn't ready for the garbage yet. i like hoka's but they're terrible expensive and they make me trip. 

i also bought a backup nebulizer machine. the one i have is from Drive (the people who made my DeVilbiss.) only problem is, my dad said he's been through 4 of those already and mine cost me $175. i'm gonna be totally po'd if it conks out in a mo or 2. the new one off amazon was $60. and for another $60 some i got this thing called an aerobika. you breathe in and out of that and it helps break up the congestion in your chest. good for when you have COPD.

well...have a good night. i'm off to play video games.
_
_


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 10, 2020)

_I hope all your new purchases help make things a little better for you. I know I hate working with shoes that have broken down. They are so painful. Especially when a person is on their feet all day. _


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 10, 2020)

this evening the guy from the wedding party who had covid is over it already i guess and he's been ok'd to return to work. seems a bit odd considering the first one to get it in our dept was out for 6 wks. 

then before i was heading out the door to come home...the 2nd person from the wedding party called in for tomorrow with a sore throat. the 3rd one didn't even have her mask on today or nothing. now if she gets it...she has spent the day exposing everyone and the bosses and supervisors walked right past her and nobody said crap to her. i asked her about it and she said and i quote..."i don't know. nobody has said anything. the mask is making me break out." *hands in the air* i can't make this crap up. these people are just that stupid. the last time someone said something to the boss about something similar the boss told them to mind their own business. maybe if i get it i need to go cough on a few people.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm bored. Does it show?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 11, 2020)

good morning.

another day of waiting to see if the other 2 from the wedding will get sick. this is quite stressful. i don't think people realize how hard this is even when you're NOT in direct care. and then being empathic i also pick up on everyone's hostility and tension which makes it a 1000 times worse. it's similar to having everyone's voices in your head with you all day. the vibe and energy they put off is so dark that it screws with my anxiety too. 

they have decided to stop all non-essential procedures for a month and then see where they are in a month to decide whether to keep it like that or not. if things pick up much more i imagine they will cut the visitors off again pretty soon.

we're having bbq meatballs...mac and cheese and a dinner roll for lunch on the grill today. i think today i'm going to see if my co-worker will let me go to lunch first. we're supposed to trade off but i usually let him go first every day unless i have heavy prep or if it's my day to clean the fryers. unless there's nothing left by 1PM. then i'll let him go. 

try to have a good day. it's cold here and there's frost on the car windows. see yall later.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

Morning.

In another thread there was mention of feeling old. I don't really feel old mentally but my body...that's another matter. I get up in the mornings I feel old. When I'm hobbling to the car after work I feel old. Occasionally I'll be doing something and just think to myself OMG...I'm almost 60. I don't know if I just can't fathom having lived this long? Perhaps my brain is shocked because it knows where I've been and what I've done all my life. Maybe my brain is thinking...Holy  she's still here! LOL!

I'm off to work. I get to fry chips again today. I couldn't be more thrilled. 

Have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

@RadishRose 
@Treacle 
@katlupe 
@StarSong 
scroll back. i made funny pics for you girls.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

As some of you know I like hard rock. I've always liked this group. Just a side note...I can't guarantee there's no adult language in this album.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

I've been making metars again.   

Me and KiKi (my covid buddy) decided to catch a cab and go for a drive.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Me if I had a beehive...

And I think I make an adorable looking cookie...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok today I feel old. I forgot I had candy stashed in the cabinet. Yippee!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Well hell. LOL! Just when things get good. BAM...locked thread.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Just downloaded 3 new fonts for my computer. I want to go through and clean out some of the uglier ones to make room for better ones.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning.
You know...I wouldn't so much mind this whole Covid situation if we had a better team in place at work. But when you have 1500 or 1600 employees that do whatever the hell they want including the outsiders like doctors and stuff...it's difficult to feel safe. 

I got an email this morning saying they are expecting things to take a bad turn this weekend. They are relying on Remdesivir and Dexamethasone and ventilators for treatment of Covid here. I can't take the steroid and I know nothing about that Remdesivir. And the ventilator would probably end me. So things are looking pretty bleak right now. Our hospital is beginning to fill up. So it's starting here. I didn't figure it would take long once I heard the surrounding hospitals were full. How bad it will get is anybody's guess at this point. But I honestly don't think they are prepared. Usually you will hear chatter at the lunch tables or in the halls about stuff like this. There has been nothing going on chatter wise. We are basically in the dark until we get email updates from the chief of medicine.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 15, 2020)

We shall see what today brings. Having no emotional support through this is making this very difficult. As of yesterday I can't even discuss it with my family without my father getting ticked off and emailing me about it. So I guess all I can do is just sit here and live with it.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

another day is upon us. as i watch our covid unit fill up all i can say is please...stay home...please...wear your masks and wash your hands. please...please...stay safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 18, 2020)

So far as of yesterday we were still holding at half the Covid rooms being full. I'm sure this is going to only get worse in the next day or so. I can't fathom 300+ infections and no hospitalizations soon. I think we may have had another Covid death yesterday as well.

We're having gyros on the grill and the hot food side is having nasty stuff. So it will be busy for us today. I will be married to the fryer again today.

It's chilly and very windy out today so that's not gonna help my lungs today. 

Stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

Good morning.

This morning we have a count of 31 COVID patients. Four are on vents. The CMO said we have approx. 55 beds available. If things get ugly we have a couple options but without sufficient staff there's not much they can do. I have been told that places are trying to ship patients to neighboring states and they're being turned away. So buckle up buttercups cuz it's gonna be a bumpy holiday season.

I would normally sleep till 8 AM but, this morning my COPD is giving me grief so I finally said the hell with sleeping. LOL! I'll just go to bed early tonight.

It is exhausting working all day in masks and trying to keep your spirits up and keep a good attitude for customers when inside you're a melting mess of fear...anxiety & depression. But they're going through the same thing. Sometimes I watch the folks around me in the lunchroom from my quiet corner. Every so often I'll see a nurse or tech place both hands on their head and let out a heavy sigh before they go back to work and I know the feeling. It's very draining. Patient visitors are confused and often times nervous and upset and we have to be their calming force. That's the only thing that keeps me sane is being able to comfort someone else by helping them with some of the smaller things in the day like their need to eat. One lady came in almost crying cuz she thought we had closed and she wouldn't get to eat. Sometimes they forget their masks and we have to go fetch one for them so they can continue on their way. It's just hard on everyone. I can't imagine what it's like for loved ones being told they can't leave at all for the day or they can't get back in. 

I pray that we will all stay safe. Even the stubborn ones. *Grin*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

There was a thread on royalty earlier. I could never stand to live that way. I'm too rural to be prim and proper and fuddy duddy. If I had to leave the house all gowned up and dolled up all the time with photographers following me everywhere and having to speak publically...I'd have a fit. I live alone. I have a very casual lifestyle. All that royal fuss would be more than I could bear.

Just like with movie stars. How do they stand not being able to walk down the street without being stalked by fans and photogs. I can't imagine anyone desiring the limelight like that all the time till they died. Actually after they died because they can't even be buried in peace.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Good morning.

I've been doing some thinking this morning about how I will conduct myself in the future if we are ever rid of COVID. I will likely continue to isolate myself for the most part. If the restaurants survive this terrible time then I will still likely get stuff delivered. I really have no need to be in the restaurant. I don't care for the atmosphere in them anymore anyway. 

I do want to be able to go into the store and get my own groceries once again. I hate relying on someone who isn't paying enough attention and grabbing the wrong things. It happens. Then I have to go without till the next time. 

I will likely restrict my personal contact to just my parents. Provided we all survive this awful time.

I have been more emotionally guarded as of late. I have seen a side of people I didn't see before and it's not improving so I've been trying to guard myself against people's general nastiness. I would like to be more loving but people emit a toxicity anymore that makes me shy away from too much contact with them and their bad vibes. I realize this has stressed everyone. And that it's difficult to control your emotions when you're upset. But when people are being ugly on purpose it's hard to deal with.

Have a good day all!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

A graphic illustration of the nasal swab test is causing people to cringe and convincing many of them to heed the warnings from health officials and stay home during this relentless pandemic.
SEE IT: This is how far a swab has to go into your nasal cavity during coronavirus test (msn.com)



Then I saw this from August...
Goodbye, brain scrapers. COVID-19 tests now use gentler nose swabs (theconversation.com)
Early COVID-19 images of swabbing from Wuhan, China, looked more like an Ebola news story — health-care workers fully encased in personal protective equipment (PPE), inserting swabs so deeply that brain injury seemed imminent.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

*wanders back in & takes a seat while newest video game loads*


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 21, 2020)

_You certainly do like your video games don't you.    I find that a touch amusing. I'm not very good with that sort of thing._


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _You certainly do like your video games don't you.    I find that a touch amusing. I'm not very good with that sort of thing._


i'm not that great with them either. it's just fun and something to keep me entertained.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

since the arrival of covid i've had to get used to issues with grocery pick-up and delivery. one thing i've noticed is some issues at times with the websites or the shoppers. 

yesterday i got charged for 4 gallons of water that the delivery guy never brought to the porch. i didn't catch it till later. i was having issues with text updates and for some reason my old phone number was being called. the one that the phone number got jacked. so i had to go in and edit that. never was an issue till last month. i had no idea what was happening.

so it's been a little frustrating but for the most part it hasn't been bad. just a lot to get used to all at once. i'm on changing times overload. i feel so overwhelmed every day with everything that's going on. it makes me just not want to take part in anything outside of work.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

hey RR. i'm heading out to get food and play video games. have a good one. i'll be back later.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @RadishRose
> @Treacle
> @katlupe
> @StarSong
> scroll back. i made funny pics for you girls.


My goodness, I didn't get a notification!. I just came in from Long Island to get caught up with you and saw the funnies you made! You've got a talent.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My goodness, I didn't get a notification!. I just came in from Long Island to get caught up with you and saw the funnies you made! You've got a talent.


what do you do in long island?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

Over 900 Midwest Mayo Clinic Staff Diagnosed With Coronavirus In Last 2 Weeks | HuffPost


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 24, 2020)

excuse me while i vent...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

Here we go folks...American stupidity at it's finest...
Publix Worker’s Family Blames Anti-Mask Policy For COVID-19 Death | HuffPost


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

deleted...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

watching lavern and shirley. think i'm gonna call it a night.

night everyone!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 27, 2020)

i don't know about anyone else but...with this pandemic i am in no mood to pretend to enjoy the holidays. everything this year is in the el sucko category. you know because i have such a happy go lucky disposition.  far as i'm concerned if 2020 gets any funner we should spend the holidays at the Kevorkian's. surely the cocktails will be grand. i'm sick of putting on a happy face and pretending everything is peachy keen when it's not. yes i know...i'm still alive...blah blah blah. doesn't mean i have to fake enjoying it.

i'm not the Mary Poppins type. never have been. always been a little grouchy. could be because of my life history or i'm just a crabby old fart. lol! could be when i get out of bed these days there's nothing to really get excited over beyond morning coffee. too bad coffee can't make the days sparkle with delight. maybe Cinderella needs her own brand for us grumps. *grin*

when i was younger i used to love life. now it's more like sitting up in bed after waking up and realizing what's going on and where i am and thinking..."uh...ok..." that's the most important decision i make every day. to get out of bed and participate in life regardless of whether i want to or not. lol!

i have nothing to really look forward to anymore. and i don't know what to do to resolve that.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> what do you do in long island?


drink iced tea!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 27, 2020)

Me at work all day...


Me on the weekend after making the bed...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 27, 2020)

All I can say is WTF is this crap? Is this what qualifies as entertainment now?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)

I can't watch this.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I can't watch this.


It's stupid.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 29, 2020)

Well...I'm off to work. It's supposed to get windy today and will be a blustery 19° for the low tonight. 

CU L8R!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 29, 2020)

just an update...


today i found out that upper management is discussing getting some freezer trucks for us for the winter. apparently they said if this doesn't slow down in the next few weeks here we're gonna have to have a field hospital in the parking lot. the hospital won't get involved in any ads to encourage the public to distance and mask up. it's too controversial. *rolls eyes*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 30, 2020)

You know it's too bad SifuPhil passed away. I feel like I missed out on some fun there.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

“The Rules For Being Human 1. You will receive a body. You may like it or hate it, but it will be yours for the entire period of this time around. 2. You will learn lessons. You are enrolled in a full-time informal school called Life. Each day in this school you will have the opportunity to learn lessons. You may like the lessons or think them irrelevant and stupid. 3. There are no mistakes, only lessons. Growth is a process of trial and error: Experimentation. The “failed” experiments are as much a part of the process as the experiment that ultimately “works.” 4. A lesson is repeated until learned. A lesson will be presented to you in various forms until you have learned it. When you have learned it, you can then go on to the next lesson. 5. Learning lessons does not end. There is no part of life that does not contain its lessons. If you are alive, there are lessons to be learned. 6. “There” is no better than “here.” When your “there” has become a “here,” you will simply obtain another “there” that will again look better than “here.” 7. Others are merely mirrors of you. You cannot love or hate something about another person unless it reflects something you love or hate about yourself. 8. What you make of your life is up to you. You have all the tools and resources you need. What you do with them is up to you. The choice is yours. 9. Your answers lie inside you. The answers to Life’s questions lie inside you. All you need to do is look, listen and trust. 10. You will forget all this. Chérie Carter-Scott”
― Jack Canfield, Chicken Soup for the Soul: Stories to Open the Heart and Rekindle the Spirit


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

Pretending to sit by this fire while watching Laverne & Shirley and having some Sleepytime tea with honey and a shot of Crown.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm a tad disgruntled because it was my weekend off and one of the cooks got sick Friday. Rather than going to urgent care then she worked all day today sick and now I gotta cover for her tomorrow. I can't believe they let her work like that without forcing her to get tested and wait for the results.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

Tea and fireplace very soothing. *Smiles*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)

G'nite Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

Aww night Rads! *Warm Hug* Take care doll!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

*Looks at tea mug* Too bad I can't take this to work tomorrow. *Giggles*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

it's amazing what a little snort of liquor in some hot tea can do. i slept like a baby till 6AM. now my lungs are giving me fits so i decided to get up and start my day. *props eyelids open with toothpicks*

i'm still irritated that i have to give up a day off because of this chick but whatever. next time i get a weekend off i'm turning my phone off till monday. i'm supposed to train on a different shift monday but if she's still sick they'll likely pull me to do her shift. 

i'm grouchy this morning. *sips coffee*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

slept for another hour. still cranky.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

has anyone else noticed that wikipedia is now asking for money? wth is up with that? doesn't that information come from the general public?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

i got a couple more video games friday night. one is called house flipper. it's kinda soothing. you're just cleaning up and decorating and stuff to sell a houses. the other one is called violett. you have to do exploring to figure out how to get out of the room your in.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

I have an appointment with Stat Care at 1:15 in the parking lot to get tested for Covid. I'm scared to death but I'm leaving this in God's hands. I will know either later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> has anyone else noticed that wikipedia is now asking for money? wth is up with that? doesn't that information come from the general public?


They do that from time to time. Somebody has to load data and maintain the site I guess.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have an appointment with Stat Care at 1:15 in the parking lot to get tested for Covid. I'm scared to death but I'm leaving this in God's hands. I will know either later today or tomorrow morning.


How did the test go???


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> How did the test go???


it hurt and i cried a little. i won't know the results till later today or tomorrow depending on when they send them out. they told me i needed to rest and drink water and get some mucinex and i can't go to the store so i'm getting that and some other stuff delivered. i'll just have them set it on the porch. gonna get some more alka seltzer and keep taking my airborne to boost my immune system.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

in the half hour i spent in the back lot...9 other people were there getting tested.
i had to edit this. i miscounted. there was 5 there when i showed up and 4 more when i left.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

this is what they use only ours looks like a little brush. very unpleasant.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

I guess I won't get my test results till tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2020)

You're in my prayers, Marci.


----------



## Jules (Dec 8, 2020)

Wishing you negative results.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

Jules said:


> Wishing you negative results.


Wow. I thought that said negative thoughts. Was kind of a shock.
Sending good vibes, Marci. And good vibes from Cali is a lllot of good vibes.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Going back to bed for a bit. CUL8R!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

I have good news! I'm going to live!! LOL! I still feel like hell but that's ok. *Grins* I go back to work Saturday.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

God is good! All the time.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Found this online today.
Mask mandate remains in place; Dec. COVID-19 cases already equal all of Oct. (salinapost.com)


----------



## Jules (Dec 9, 2020)

What a relief.  So much better now that results are coming so quickly.  Now go back to bed and rest.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Since I've had adverse reactions to the flu vaccine and I have an extensive list of meds I can't take this will eliminate me from being able to get it...
Warning issued about Pfizer virus vaccine after patients fall ill (salinapost.com)


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Jules said:


> What a relief.  So much better now that results are coming so quickly.  Now go back to bed and rest.


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

Woohooo!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Glad I got tested because the 2nd person who had been at work sick all week also tested positive for Covid.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Glad I got tested because the 2nd person who had been at work sick all week also tested positive for Covid.


You must be taking good care of yourself. Keep doing whatever you're doing.
I always have excellent blood test results. I give credit to the tea I drink.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> You must be taking good care of yourself. Keep doing whatever you're doing.
> I always have excellent blood test results. I give credit to the tea I drink.


I am just very vigilant in following the Covid rules. I wear double filters in my mask and I always wear it. I don't sit with anyone at lunch or breaks (which offends them but I don't care). I self distance everywhere all the time. Plus I have remained in isolation since this began except for having to go inside a place or two when necessary. Otherwise it's just work and home. I get deliveries or curbside service as much as possible. Everything I do outside of work is no contact as much as I can. However the others I work with are not nearly careful enough. They act like I'm being ridiculous. LOL


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I am just very vigilant in following the Covid rules. I wear double filters in my mask and I always wear it. I don't sit with anyone at lunch or breaks (which offends them but I don't care). I self distance everywhere all the time. Plus I have remained in isolation since this began except for having to go inside a place or two when necessary. Otherwise it's just work and home. I get deliveries or curbside service as much as possible. Everything I do outside of work is no contact as much as I can. However the others I work with are not nearly careful enough. They act like I'm being ridiculous. LOL


I think I read where you said you take an immune booster, yes? I take a few supplements myself as well as various herbal teas. I think they work. There's probably some crap ones out there, but mine seem to work.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I think I read where you said you take an immune booster, yes? I take a few supplements myself as well as various herbal teas. I think they work. There's probably some crap ones out there, but mine seem to work.


Yes I take Airborne immune boost. Since I can't take the flu vaccines the Airborne helps keep me healthy. I usually only call in sick once or twice a year. One year I had perfect attendance.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Yes I take Airborne immune boost. Since I can't take the flu vaccines the Airborne helps keep me healthy. I usually only call in sick once or twice a year. One year I had perfect attendance.


Yeah, that was it. It's probably doing what it claims to do. I feel tired and out of sorts when I don't take my ginseng and fish oil and a couple others.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, that was it. It's probably doing what it claims to do. I feel tired and out of sorts when I don't take my ginseng and fish oil and a couple others.


I just put one effervescent tablet in water to drink once a day. Just during flu season. The stuff works really good. Keeps me from getting colds too. The only thing I have to deal with is sinus infections.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm gonna go have some nachos and play some video games. I'm gonna leave you with an oldie.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Covid is:
Making me...


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

Love what you did with your hair..lol


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

@Murrmurr I should inform you that this business of posting pics with my face is my Covid hobby. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Nobody touch my buttons!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

OMG! Santa! I love Santa!!


Yes...Santa rocks now pass me another quarter...


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Covid is:
> Making me...
> View attachment 138335


Just a little fun fact about Marci...this is what her hair basically looks like in the mornings. *Grins*


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Just a little fun fact about Marci...this is what her hair basically looks like in the mornings. *Grins*


I'd be so tempted to leave it so everyone would know "I'm losing it over covid" (so Back Off!).


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't need hair to get that accomplished.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

Ha! I'll bet you don't. (and, Good!)


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

People at work don't like it when I'm mad. I think it scares them a little. Hehe


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Our county had an additional 166 cases of COVID which brings our numbers to 3,087, with 1,115 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. Death toll is now 42.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

Taking my medicine and trying to decide if I want to eat or not.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

Live | Facebook
Briefing from our Governor and there's some information about the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

Our nursing home staff has to get tested twice a week. My nostril is still bothering me from just the one test the other day.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

We have lost our first employee to COVID.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Our nursing home staff has to get tested twice a week. My nostril is still bothering me from just the one test the other day.


I wonder if anyone's working on a different type of test. That would be nice, but they're probably all focused on getting the vaccine out and making it better.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

There's a saliva test but I don't think it's widely used here.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> There's a saliva test but I don't think it's widely used here.


And I think that one takes several days for results.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah and they can't afford to have us out that long.

I had my telemed appt today and the dr is gonna write a prescription for antibiotic in case this is just a sinus infection but he said if the people at work had it for a week I could still have it even though the test was negative. So I have to do the modified quarantine which means I will come to work and temp myself twice a day and track my symptoms. If anything gets worse or pops up I have to notify my supervisors and employee health right away.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

In another Kansas town that I lived in years ago they are making the employees come to work whether they have COVID or not.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 10, 2020)

Makes sense.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> In another Kansas town that I lived in years ago they are making the employees come to work whether they have COVID or not.


That doesn't make sense. I don't understand why they do that.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

Probably because they are that short handed. We have at least 80 or more staff out right now with it here.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

It's scary as hell going to work in conditions like this.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Probably because they are that short handed. We have at least 80 or more staff out right now with it here.


Wow. Seems like there would be a protocol about moving nurses and other med staff from cities where they have lower cases and "extra" workers to places that have shortages.
Sacramento posted today that the hospital ICUs are near capacity so stay-at-home orders are in effect.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

It's not easy to get traveling nurses because I think KS is short on nurses as it is plus most employers don't wanna pay the extra money for them. It costs them double I believe.

They aren't even making everyone mask up the entire day. Protocols are useless here.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I will probably be resting more today as I have to return to work tomorrow. I have no idea who covered for me while I was gone so I may have to stay behind tonight to work on prep that might not have gotten done.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

The employee health nurse called to check with me to make sure I haven't gotten any worse before my return to work tomorrow. She just told me to monitor everything and do the modified quarantine for the next two weeks just to make sure. 

I had the PCR test which involves a bristle-like swab that goes farther back than the other swab tests. The others use more of an actual swab like a q-tip and don't go as far back and take longer to get results. The PCRs hurt.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

Here's today's numbers:
The total for the county is now 3,257, with 1,204cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. That's 170 new cases. 43 dead.
We still have 30 COVID patients in the hospital.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

@SifuPhil I realize you have left this world but I still want to tell you that I read your posts and I enjoy your sense of humor. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2020)

Everyone of you in the healthcare field are amazing. I hope you get some rest tonight.

https://ktar.com/story/3742215/vall...ing-for-worst-of-the-worst-covid-19-patients/


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Everyone of you in the healthcare field are amazing. I hope you get some rest tonight.
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/3742215/vall...ing-for-worst-of-the-worst-covid-19-patients/


I appreciate that. Although I'm not involved in direct care it is still hard to pass the bodies in the hall on the way to and from the morgue. There are bodies in there daily. We are having to keep these poor sick folks fed at a time when I'm sure they're scared to death. It is hard risking your life just walking in the door to your place of employment. And having the courage to face that every day isn't easy. There's times I cry because I am so scared. I can't imagine what the staff goes through that are in direct care. But we are a team and someone has to stand up and be brave enough to help people in the midst of all this.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I post this daily on Facebook in an effort to try to help get folks to step up and do the right thing...


----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2020)

Is a modified quarantine really effective? I hate to think about all the people in the stores (like Walmart) who might work in healthcare and then go shopping without knowing if they are carrying it or not. I remember working in nursing homes and how some people would always test positive for TB but did not have it. 

I pray you stay safe and don't get it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Is a modified quarantine really effective? I hate to think about all the people in the stores (like Walmart) who might work in healthcare and then go shopping without knowing if they are carrying it or not. I remember working in nursing homes and how some people would always test positive for TB but did not have it.
> 
> I pray you stay safe and don't get it.


In modified quarantine we're only allowed to go to work and back. I will be needing gas but I would pump and pay outside and wear a glove. Modified quarantine is if you haven't tested positive. Maybe you've been exposed but don't have it. If I do what they tell me and take precautions like when getting gas I won't be hurting anyone else. I'm hoping in the next 14 days I don't develop it but we'll see. We have a bunch of protocols in place although very few follow. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

It is back to work today. I will be picking up some antibiotic for a sinus infection and hopefully will start feeling better soon. I have to do a 2 wk symptom tracker at work despite having a negative test just to make sure. If anyone else gets it that was hanging all over the other 2 then I'm still at risk. So fingers crossed! Might not be on till late this evening if at all. Depends on how tired I am. I'm hoping most of the prep is done but if it didn't get done I'll have to stay and do it.

Have a great day!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

I caught some conspicuous flack today for getting tested. I figure if the bosses read me the riot act I'll just tell them next time I'll just come in sick like those other 2 employees and I'll gladly hack on everyone and wait till I'm at deaths door to get tested. Just to make sure I spread it far and wide if they choose to be dickheads about it. I can't believe they would give someone sh*t for trying to do the right thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2020)

I work now through Tuesday. One of the cooks will return Wednesday and I will be off then. Hopefully. I was wiped out yesterday. Some of the prep was done. Some not so I had to get that done before I could leave. I ended up going to bed fairly early. I couldn't keep my eyes open anymore. I went on to bed around 11:20 last night. Our weekends we will have a lead that doesn't do her work so we have to do some of it for her if we want to get anything done. That ticks me off. I try not to do it. I don't wanna make her mad by saying anything either. If we don't then supper trayline would be super late getting started and we'd get yelled at for not helping. It's messed up. Some folks in there don't do jack. And of course the other cook won't lift a finger to help. He says we shouldn't have to do her job. Oh well...that's food service for ya.

I might see you guys later. Depends on how I feel after work. Have a good day!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 14, 2020)

Another Monday has arrived and I have an awful day ahead of me at work. I'm taking my temp to make sure I'm not fevering or anything. 

I don't understand with a deadly pandemic why people would want to go to restaurants or see ball teams gather to play contact sports. Why would people willing risk their lives to go out into this mess or expect others to? It doesn't make sense to me at all. 

Anyway...have a great day.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Another Monday has arrived and I have an awful day ahead of me at work. I'm taking my temp to make sure I'm not fevering or anything.
> 
> I don't understand with a deadly pandemic why people would want to go to restaurants or see ball teams gather to play contact sports. Why would people willing risk their lives to go out into this mess or expect others to? It doesn't make sense to me at all.
> 
> Anyway...have a great day.


I don't understand it, too, but I maybe some people feel like they'll go insane if they don't do something normal, like dine out or whatever.
I wish I could take Collin to the zoo . But I'm sure I won't go insane over their gates being locked, tho.
Wellll maybe a little .


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 14, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't understand it, too, but I maybe some people feel like they'll go insane if they don't do something normal, like dine out or whatever.
> I wish I could take Collin to the zoo . But I'm sure I won't go insane over their gates being locked, tho.
> Wellll maybe a little .


How did your visit end with Collin? Did he manage to leave ok or was it a scene? That poor little thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 14, 2020)

It's been a rough day & I'm exhausted so I'm calling it an early night. Good night everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

One last day to muddle through then I can rest for a day. Yay! I don't know if I'll be on tonight. It depends on how I feel when I get off work. I hafta get gas on the way home. Then I'm probably going to stay awake long enough to eat a little something then head to bed. We'll see. If I don't see you all later then have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> How did your visit end with Collin? Did he manage to leave ok or was it a scene? That poor little thing.


She asked me to keep him another night. I'm about to feed him some breakfast right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

Today's numbers:
The total for the county is now 3,369, with 1,394 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. The total number of recoveries for County is now at 1,930. The Health Department also reported 2 additional death Monday, bringing the total number to 45 in County. There have been 9,334 negative tests countywide.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

Today was awful. We have gone beyond 30 COVID trays again. Everyday there's a hundred plus more cases. I hate to see what January is going to bring.

I'm feeling a little better today. Sick of drinking Alka Seltzer though. 

I'm ticked because McDonald's brought back the McRib in the middle of the PANDEMIC!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

COVID-19 Has Killed More Than 300,000 Americans As Vaccinations Begin | HuffPost

Even with progress on the vaccine, the coronavirus continues to kill people at an alarming rate of over 2,400 deaths per day nationwide.

The U.S. hit another grim milestone with over 300,000 people now dead from COVID-19.
The disease continues to spread at alarming rates across the country, reaching a record last week of over 3,000 dead from the virus in a single day. More than 16.2 million Americans have been infected this year and an average over 2,400 people are dying each day.

The disease continues to spread at alarming rates across the country, reaching a record last week of over 3,000 dead from the virus in a single day. More than 16.2 million Americans have been infected this year and an average over 2,400 people are dying each day.

Even with progress on vaccine production and distribution, CDC head Robert Redfield has warned that, at the rate the virus is currently spreading, another 150,000 Americans could be dead from COVID-19 by February.

Just as an aside there was this article from Dec 2, 2020
CDC Head Says 180,000 More Americans Could Die From COVID-19 By February | HuffPost


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

Video about strain on Kansas hospitals...
Kansas doctor discusses the impacts of COVID-19 on rural hospitals - CBS News

FYI...May need to refresh page to get video to run.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

Interesting article about why some people are so touchy.
Why some people are so touchy - | WellBeing.com.au


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

I now have my coffee and I added a little snort of whiskey to it this morning. I figure I'm done for the day and I don't work today so I'm gonna chill. *Hehe*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

I made an omelet that lacks sex appeal but it's good. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

They have a new "sociable" mask out. I prefer to remain anti-social.
Weekly Penny


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

Everything We Know About COVID-19's Impact On The Brain | HuffPost Life


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

‘Long Covid’ Damaged My Body. But It Destroyed My Mental Health | HuffPost

Not sure why this dude in this article felt he had to give up alcohol or coffee.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

I think it's naptime. Later!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

This was a quote from another forum on COVID that I found interesting...

_There are people who continue to minimize the harm done by covid 19 in this country.

I thought a statistical comparison might help some put this in a proper perspective.

We have now lost 303,000 Americans due to this disease. All this has happened in about nine months.

By way of comparison, we lost 291,000 Americans in World War due to combat deaths. All deaths in World War II, combat and non-combat related, were 405,000. World War II happened over a three year, six month period from December 7, 1941 through May 8, 1945. Historians are still writing books about this war seventy-five years after its end.

No matter what is done by way of vaccination, we are easily going to reach 400,000 deaths in this country before this plague is over. Nor does what I am describing even begin to elucidate the problems this disease leaves in its wake with those who have survived. We are going to deal with thousands of survivors with respiratory and other problems that our healthcare system will have to treat at an enormous cost. You will hear for the rest of your life about new treatments that have to be developed for covid 19 survivors. You will hear years from now about people getting double lung transplants because their lungs finally gave out due to damage that occurred during the covid 19 crisis.

This is and will be a worse event for our country than World War II was._


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

Vaccination cards will be issued to everyone getting Covid-19 vaccine, health officials say - CNN


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

Read this just now about the contents of the vaccines for COVID...
What are the ingredients of Pfizer’s covid-19 vaccine? | MIT Technology Review


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

How the COVID-19 pandemic is transforming our lives: What will change when the lockdown ends - Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

I'll be back later. I'm irritable just now.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

*I'm fairly certain that my schedule for tomorrow has already changed. One of the girls might not be in so my day may get split up. I may be the fry cook till 2 and then cashier till close. I've only had 2 days of training as the cashier and I'm not comfortable trying to do the money drawer but will if they need me to. All one can do is try. The lady that trained me confused the hell out of me so I've been trying to get a 3rd day of training in with the other gal. 

Work is a real mess right now with all this COVID stuff. I may not get another vacation till this is over. That alone is pretty stressful.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

*What we do when we're not masked...
People don't understand why the masks aren't working. It's not just the masks. It's not just the distancing. It's not just the staying home. It's a combination of all three. And if you're only doing 1 or 2 of those things some of the time instead of all 3 all of the time then you are in essence doing nothing more than helping the spread of COVID. 

We must band together as a country and mask all the time whenever we go anywhere. We must distance every time we go somewhere. We must have the patience to stay home and stay away from others to help stop the spread. Is this a popular train of thought? No. But unless people start following the rules those vaccines are going to be pointless. But who will listen? Who is willing to stand up and do the right thing in the face of a world that his hell bent on their own selfishness and attitudes? 

If you can't manage to pull it together long enough to do your part in this fight for our survival without pitching a fit cuz you don't get to have your way, then you have no right to complain when the day comes that there's no available bed for you at the ICU.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

*They will be starting vaccinations tomorrow afternoon starting with Drs, nursing and ER staff. I told the employee health nurse I wanted to discuss this with my primary and see how things go for the others before I even think about it. I will let you know if I hear anything. *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

A Beautifully Burdened Life a Facebook blog with a pinned post from March 15th that you need to read.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

Goodnight...


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 17, 2020)

*As of yesterday we now have 45 COVID patients. Four are on ventilators. Seven are in ER waiting for rooms. They are going to the next step of opening part of the 3rd floor with double occupancy rooms. After this they will have to close the clinic and bring the staff over to us. Once we reach capacity they will be ending all the surgeries at the surgical center across the street and they will house some of the less sick COVID patients. After that we will be down to the final phase of getting a field hospital and morgue trucks. 

Things are going to be pretty ugly here in a couple more weeks I think. Things are happening faster and keeping up at work is getting more difficult. 

We have over 100 staff infected with it. Mostly they are coming to work with it and infecting others because they don't follow the safety protocols outside of work. 

I've heard that some hospitals have closed. I don't know where but I can't imagine how bad things had to get for that to happen. Wonder what people are doing with no hospital care at all. This is all because people refuse to follow the rules. They have only themselves to blame for the pickle we are in right now.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 17, 2020)

*I have an update...
I'm not sure as I'm starting to lose count but I think we have close to 60 COVID patients as of today. The CMO is going to try to get some more info on the vaccine for me. 

We had 2 in our dept that weren't feeling well. One has gone home to get tested. Today is the first day I actually felt like I had a small spark of energy and I wasn't totally wiped out after work. Our breakfast cook today had to leave due to COVID symptoms so I went to the back and helped them get stuff ready so they could start the line on time.

Have a little bit of an appetite tonight. Didn't earlier. So I don't know.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

*Another long and busy day ahead. Hopefully it won't be a bad day. I'm supposed to be off the weekend. Hopefully that will happen. Everyone have a good day!*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

*Today's numbers...

The total for the county is now 3,633, with 1,379 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. The total number of recoveries is now at 2,208. The Health Department also reported no additional deaths Friday, keeping the total number at 46. There have been 9,762 negative tests countywide.


All I got to say is we had a crap ton of COVID trays and we're housing quite a few in the ER as they work to get rooms opened for them. Their just rolling into the ER all day now. I'm sure after Christmas shit is gonna hit the fan and by New Years...*SMH & sighing**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*I have found myself thinking of days past. Back when I was youthful and wild and risky. Some memories aren't too bad. I remember the days when I partied and didn't really have too many worries. Life sure changes when you grow up. Kinda makes me wonder if we're not better off dying young. 

A little music from those days...*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*I don't know who determined that the new Alka-Seltzer Cold and Flu tasted better but if you like rubber flavored citrus it's the one for you. *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*I have a grocery order in and I'm waiting on the delivery at this point. I have a little wash and some dishes to do. Also gonna be doing some gaming today. I'm gonna go play my Sims game while I'm waiting on my groceries. CU all later.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*I don't know if the people shopping for Instacart are getting tired after 9 months of this crap or if they're just not paying attention but I'm having more issues with the delivery services and I'm starting to get annoyed. I hope we get to a place where I can safely return to doing my own grocery shopping.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

Dump cake video


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

Good morning. Hope everyone is well today. Relaxing and enjoying a 2nd day off. It's nice to be able to rest.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

I love music. I always have. Certain music makes me feel like my soul is able to communicate what I'm feeling.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

One of the things I do is write when I'm stressed or down. I just wrote this a few minutes ago.
~♥~
Drowning


Drowning in the Silence
Blinded by the Darkness

Always Alone
So far from Home

Longing for More
Stressed to the Core

No end in Sight
Struggling to survive the Plight

What will the future Hold
Only time has the design for that Mold

In the face of Death
Will this be my last Breath

Drowning in the Deep
My soul I give to you to Keep


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

I'll be back later...


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

Well the one fella tested positive Sat for COVID. He's planning to go straight to the CEO when he gets back. He's mad that he got it. I don't blame him. One of our supervisors sent a message from our boss. I guess they had leftover vaccine left and they're offering it to food service. As many as possible. I just can't do it until I talk to my dr and can see for myself that people are getting sick from it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

Covid is making it's way through our dept. Just had another one go down with it. I think I'm gonna go ahead and go in early and get the vaccine. They will make us sit for a bit before they let us go to make sure we don't have a bad reaction. I'm scared to death at this point.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 21, 2020)

everything went ok with my vaccine today. i go back jan 11 of 2021 for my 2nd round. i was supposed to cook christmas day but they need a lead for that day so i'm doing that now. the hospital is giving us another bonus check. a couple months ago or so they gave us $1200. this one will be $500 plus we will be getting stimulus checks soon for $600. i'm gonna keep hold of that money for my new glasses.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 23, 2020)

these numbers are from monday...
*The total for the county is now 3,749, with 1,494 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. The total number of recoveries is now at 2,208. The Health Department also reported one additional death Monday, bringing the total number to 47. There have been 9,872 negative tests countywide.*

i hate to see what the next 2 holidays bring. i'm sure that after christmas things are gonna get really bad. what ticks me off is that our facility isn't helping the situation any. we had a lady yesterday at work that was ill and wanted to go home and they told her they were too short handed to let her leave. i asked her "what if you have covid?" she gave me that dismissive hand wave and said i don't got no damned covid and i ain't goin to the nurse or to get no test. and i ain't takin no shot. you would think a hospital would be a safe haven but it's not. they are just as guilty for contributing to this crisis. i think there should be a place to anonymously report this crap so something can be done about it without having to lose my job. i'm so angry that there isn't more protection for us to do so. 

that's why it's scary as hell going to work every day and not knowing if it's your turn to get the crap and die. it takes a helluva lot of courage to walk in there every day and do your job without freaking the hell out. the cbd oil was a purchase that was well worth the expense.

i'm out. happy hump day.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> these numbers are from monday...
> *The total for the county is now 3,749, with 1,494 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. The total number of recoveries is now at 2,208. The Health Department also reported one additional death Monday, bringing the total number to 47. There have been 9,872 negative tests countywide.*
> 
> i hate to see what the next 2 holidays bring. i'm sure that after christmas things are gonna get really bad. what ticks me off is that our facility isn't helping the situation any. we had a lady yesterday at work that was ill and wanted to go home and they told her they were too short handed to let her leave. i asked her "what if you have covid?" she gave me that dismissive hand wave and said i don't got no damned covid and i ain't goin to the nurse or to get no test. and i ain't takin no shot. you would think a hospital would be a safe haven but it's not. they are just as guilty for contributing to this crisis. i think there should be a place to anonymously report this crap so something can be done about it without having to lose my job. i'm so angry that there isn't more protection for us to do so.
> ...


Gimme the name of the hospital and an address to send it to, I'll write a freakin letter!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

No Murr if it's gonna get done it has to be done by us. I want to see what's going to happen when the one cook gets back. He said he was going straight to the CEOs office when he returns. I wonder if he'll end up losing his job. He got really hateful with one of the people who had covid and came to work for a week before they finally called in. I was mad too but professionally it was out of line. 

What I don't understand is the fact that infection control knows about it and they're the ones who are supposed to help keep us safe and they've done nothing or said nothing to these people. Those people put everyone in the hospital at risk by spreading it. I don't know how they can come to work and not feel bad when they see us knowing that they may be responsible for one of dying because of their carelessness.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

Found this today.
The new U.K. coronavirus variant is concerning. But don’t freak out | Science News


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m A Health Care Worker Getting The Vaccine. Even I Wonder Who Deserves It Most. | HuffPost

For me this is double fold. On the one hand healthcare workers need this vaccine in order to stay alive and continue to care for people. At the same time it's hard knowing that people who need it and want it are out there unprotected & dying. I'm angry at all the folks who are careless and do what they want despite the dangers. I hope nothing happens to those folks to cause them an emergency because when the time comes there may not be any help for them.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

Kiki and I went to visit Santa today.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

We have a guy at work that gives all of us food service people chocolate covered cherries every year for Christmas. Currently munching on those.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

I know some of you have different beliefs but God is a part of my heart and my life. So I'm sharing this series because I think we need it.

Missing Peace


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 25, 2020)

*kicks back with some dinner* Glad that's over with. I hope everyone had a great day. Hopefully soon we'll be looking at the virus in the rear view mirror. Till then hang in there. Keep doing whatcha gotta do to get by. I will pray for all of us. We currently have 4 units of COVID patients. This is starting to become more and more tedious and stressful. I keep wishing people would stay home and follow the rules so we can be done with this BS. I hope people will take the chance with the vaccine rather than risk their lives. 

We hardly fed anyone any holiday dinners today. We used to feed a crap ton before COVID. We have over 4,000 in our county that have tested positive. I don't have my usual numbers because no one is around to update.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 26, 2020)

Good morning. It's going to be a busy weekend at work despite the patient count being low. We have a lazy lead on our weekend which makes more work for me. Our patient count was only 98 yesterday. Maybe I'll luck out and it will be less this weekend. LOL!

It's 21 degrees this morning. Arthritis is acting up and I'm just tired. I think I'm gonna rest this weekend so I'll see you all Monday. Have a good one.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2020)

Keep warm and get a good rest.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

I have Microsoft Edge and sometimes the screen saver photos are pretty cool. I like this one of Stockholm Sweden at Christmas.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

Got the day off so I plan to relax. Having some tea while I decide what to do for breakfast. Plan to play video games today. I got some I haven't even played yet. 

Arthritis pain is bugging me today. I know we have snow in the forecast for before dawn Tues. morning and some during the day. Amounts aren't much. Just enough to make me hurt and make the roads slick. So much fun...not.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

OMG the last 3 battles I've been in on Splatoon 2 today I've won! Woooooooooo! I also managed to splat 3 people today for the first time ever! I frickin love this game!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

I will continue rooting around in old posts for amusement. Found some doozies today. *marks page 660 in GD*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

You know...I find these kind of articles laughable because when you've been hurt by everyone you've connected with your entire life...how the hell are you suppose to trust someone over and over again? Seems stupid if you ask me.
For Every Strong, Sensitive Woman Afraid To Love Again | Thought Catalog


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

i got new years eve off and i have plans to listen to another dj maj event on facebook. if i find the youtube video for it i'll post it for you all. i only work 4 days this week. not sure why but i'll take it. i think when i filled out the holiday request sheet i may have put nye as a day i wanted off or something. 

weather is icky this morning so it's gonna take extra time to get to work. have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

*the funniest thing happened today. *lmao*

the boss gathered us all into the kitchen to tell us that 2 people (apparently food service staff but they don't know who) called the health dept. and turned us in for not masking properly all the time and for sitting together in the lunch room and spreading covid to other workers. 2 more have it btw. 

so we got told that now everyone has to mask all the time whether their in the office or kitchen or anywhere. and we have to sit separately. you should see the dining room now. stuff that shoulda happened 10 mo. ago is now because someone got it and got pissed and turned it in. *lol**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

*story time!*
How online gaming has become a social lifeline - BBC Worklife


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

*good morning. more snow is on the way with it's buddy ice for thurs. and fri. i hope the weather man is wrong. anywho...i have another fun filled day at work. *rme* how any retiree could possibly miss doing this crap every day is beyond me. i could totally be on board with staying home and finding other things to do with my time. working from home would surely be better. i might try to find something like that to supplement my income if i decide to retire. i have a feeling my body is going to dictate when that happens whether i want to or not.

i'm having my coffee and doing my usual breathing treatment. copd woke me this morning. *wrinkles nose* i'm not sure what we're having on the grill today because we couldn't locate the frozen chicken parts that were listed as the special in the freezer or anywhere else for that matter. i got a feeling our grill lead will be in a mood today. oh goodie! *lol* 

i forgot to get our numbers so here's from the 28th:
The total for the county is now 4,145, with 1,882 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. 
the death toll is now 54. *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

*so far from what i'm seeing in articles that i have read in the past and new ones coming out...we are likely gonna be stuck with this virus whether we like it or not. so all the bickering about the masks and the lockdowns and the vaccines is a totally moot point.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*morning. i want to apologize because i'm a little cranky. have been since yesterday. sometimes i go through spells where i'm incredibly sad and other times just really cranky. this week apparently it's cranky. yippee. so if i don't post much...don't take offense. it's me trying to be nice.   *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*Happy New Year to the people on here that I adore. You know who you are. *Hugs for all of you**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

**Jams at my own party**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*This guy set these online celebrations up in response to Covid and now it's turned into a thing. I'm glad. It's nice to get an hr to just jam to some fun music and forget my cares.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*I see ya Pinky...*Boogies with ya**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*There was a thing popped up in the video that asked for a favorite memory from 2020. Some of the folks I've met here have given me happy times I can enjoy for a time to come. I think my favorite thing was being told to stay home. LOL*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*Ooh I almost forgot! Getting my Nintendo Switch! Definite highlight.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*



*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*Shall we wish upon a star or two? *Closes eyes and makes a wish**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*One thing I am extremely thankful for is God and his love and care. If not for Him I think I wouldn't be here.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*3:55 minutes till 2020 is behind me. It is my hope that this will be a better year for ALL of us. *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*The snow is supposed to miss us now thank God. It's pointless to go to bed before midnight cuz the neighbors will have fireworks. People will be people I guess.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

**kicks back & enjoys drink & music**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*hmmm....i need chocolate*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*JACKPOT! *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*completes another round of post diving and stops at page 594 in GD*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*relaxes and sips drink*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

44 minutes to go...


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

3 minutes and the fireworks have already started. *rolls eyes*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

i have to stay awake until they stop because i can't sleep through it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

i was looking at the switch. my pc clock says it's almost time.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to everyone at Senior Forums!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 1, 2021)

*Good morning. At first I wasn't going to bother with any resolutions but I changed my mind. I have one. I've decided to make it my goal to stay out of the COVID 19 threads altogether. There's nothing there but insults and arguing and I'm just over it. I will post information as it comes to me in here and people can take it or leave it. Makes no difference to me. Once I get my final vaccination dose I will post the entire experience in here and keep everyone up to date if there's any changes in side effects or how I feel.

So on that note...I'm having my coffee and preparing to go to work. Thankfully the snow has missed us. I'm off the weekend so I'll be chillaxin. *Grins* That seems to be my new daily goal is chillaxin. LOL! I need it though. Too much stress in the world anymore. Home is the new hidey hole for me. My pod if you will. It only seats one.   

Have a good day & I'll see ya later perhaps.*​


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 1, 2021)

Totally!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm not 100% positive about this because I'm not a frog specialist but I think this is a purple dart frog? All I know is he's the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 142746
> *Good morning. At first I wasn't going to bother with any resolutions but I changed my mind. I have one. I've decided to make it my goal to stay out of the COVID 19 threads altogether. There's nothing there but insults and arguing and I'm just over it. I will post information as it comes to me in here and people can take it or leave it. Makes no difference to me. Once I get my final vaccination dose I will post the entire experience in here and keep everyone up to date if there's any changes in side effects or how I feel.
> 
> So on that note...I'm having my coffee and preparing to go to work. Thankfully the snow has missed us. I'm off the weekend so I'll be chillaxin. *Grins* That seems to be my new daily goal is chillaxin. LOL! I need it though. Too much stress in the world anymore. Home is the new hidey hole for me. My pod if you will. It only seats one.
> ...


Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 2, 2021)

Numbers from Dec 31st.

The total for the county is now 4,287, with 1,741 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. The total number of recoveries is now at 2,488. The Health Department also reported 4 additional deaths Wednesday, bringing the total number to 58 for the County. There have been 11,358 negative tests countywide.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 2, 2021)

don't mind me...bookmarking my page in general discussions. 587


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 2, 2021)

It's official...I'm bored. Be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't know where everyone is today but I'm finally so bored I'm gonna hafta go for the night. 
Later gators.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

I have an order in to the pizza place that should be here soon.

My search for decent shoes is still ongoing. I'm going to try a pair of New Balance 1080v9's and we'll see how that goes. They had them in extra wide so that's what I ordered. I'm tired of the wide shoes not being wide enough and causing even more discomfort.

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday so far!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 142746
> *Good morning. At first I wasn't going to bother with any resolutions but I changed my mind. I have one. *​


                                              Farewell at last to 2020, Will anyone else be making a new year's resolution?

                                        What is a New Year’s resolution? Something that goes in one year and out the other.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Farewell at last to 2020, Will anyone else be making a new year's resolution?
> 
> What is a New Year’s resolution? Something that goes in one year and out the other.


Do you have a new year's resolution HC?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

I've had a lovely day relaxing and playing video games and chatting with a friend. Tomorrow it's back to work. We had a few less Covid patients Friday however we had more die. I'm sure in the next two weeks we'll know if everyone was out and about on New Years Eve. I genuinely hope for their sakes they weren't. In another thread there was some discussion on why people are getting vaccinated. I am in the group that is doing it for me as much as for those around me. I'm willing to at least take the chance that I can take it if it will help save lives. 

It was 53 degrees out today. I saw it long enough to grab my pizza off the porch. LOL! I feel at peace this evening. Not sure why. But that's ok. I don't get to feel this way very often.

Goodnight and have a great week.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 4, 2021)

Morning.

They are having grilled eggplant parmesan on a Ciabatta bun for the special at work today. *wrinkles nose* Doubt I'll be interested in that. I'll probably have a burger. 

I love how sometimes when you disagree with people they decide you're stupid and crazy. Last I checked I was neither retarded nor insane so...*shrugs* Bratty...oh you betcha! LOL! I plan to stay that way for some time to come. So buckle up!   

We are having some rather spring-like weather right now. Might see a dab of snow Wed. It's weird for it to be in the 50s in the middle of winter. Oh I bet allergy season is gonna be a doozy this year. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2021)

I love eggplant!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I love eggplant!


it was ok. kinda like breaded mushroom texture.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 5, 2021)

Since I'm not a Valentines fan I will be posting V-day humor as we near Feb 14th. I got no problem starting early...LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 5, 2021)

No numbers yet from my usual source however...our CMO updated us via email. We are currently housing 33 COVID patients and we had 82 more test positive from the weekend. And this is only Tuesday!

We have another staff member out with it. We're so shorthanded right now that I have to work the salad bar shift Wed and Fri at 7 AM and part of my job responsibilities is passing breakfast trays to patients. I sure hope that first shot is working. I'm a little nervous. We don't have to pass to any COVID patients cuz the nurses do that. Thank God. We only have one isolation type that we pass too and that's just one that requires a mask only. We have to wear surgical masks and one of those isn't going to be enough for me to feel safe so I will be wearing my cloth mask with a filter in it underneath the surg. mask. Plus the safety glasses. IN EVERY ROOM! I ain't messing around.

So I won't be on for a couple nights this week because I gotta be up before the butt crack of dawn. 

Have a great day!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 6, 2021)

Hope you have a good day and are safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 6, 2021)

@katlupe the whole week has been just awful but so far i'm ok. getting my 2nd dose of the vaccine monday afternoon. if i make it. all the employees around me are getting covid. we've had 2 now that got exposed *prior* *to their vaccine* so now they have COVID. i hope i don't get it. but these people have been more lax in their protective measures. we are critically short handed at work right now. another couple people are out with it. the one of the ones i just mentioned and our supervisor's son has it so now she's in quarantine. it will be a miracle if i manage to stay healthy.
~♥~
Today's numbers....FINALLY!
The total for the county is now 4,638, with 1,857 cases that are actively being monitored by the Health Department. We are getting over a hundred new cases every other day. We've got 72 dead now.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 10, 2021)

night y'all


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

I'll be back later after I get my shot.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

Ok...so far this is my experience with my Pfizer vaccine.
I received my first one on the 21st of Dec. Day one I experienced some arm pain but less than what I've experienced in the past with the flu shot. I was more tired than usual. Felt a little droopy mentally. I had off and on nausea. 
Second day arm pain went away after ibuprofen and a couple hrs. Same with a slight headache I woke up with. I was tired on day two with off and on nausea and no fever but felt like I was having a day long hot flash.

Today I went for my second dose. They let me sit for 30 min again just like last time. You only need to sit for 15 but I felt safer sitting for 30. I went for my shot at 12:30 and it's now 3 P.M. and so far I'm just tired. As the day goes on I will update you if anything changes. Tomorrow morning I will let you know how things are with my second day. Some of the girls at work had a fever the next morning but it passed after a while. It's an expected side effect. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

it's almost 4 P.M. now and my arm is beginning to hurt.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

This round my arm doesn't seem to hurt as bad and so far all I've been is a little more tired than last time. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

this morning i have a fever of 102 and feel creepy but otherwise ok. these are expected symptoms and will be gone by tomorrow. arm still hurts a little but that should clear soon. cya later.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2021)

@MarciKS , I'm so glad you've gotten the vaccine. Stay well and thanks for letting us know of your experiences; it's so helpful for the rest of us!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 12, 2021)

Love your vaccine updates...thank you!  Makes it less scary for the rest of us still waitng


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @MarciKS , I'm so glad you've gotten the vaccine. Stay well and thanks for letting us know of your experiences; it's so helpful for the rest of us!





Kathleen’s Place said:


> Love your vaccine updates...thank you!  Makes it less scary for the rest of us still waitng


that's the point. i want you to see that not everyone is going to have some life threatening event. i was scared to death when i got mine. i don't want anyone else to be scared to death when they get theirs. i would suggest speaking with your dr first.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

Finally feeling a lot better. Slept a lot today. Hopefully I can sleep tonight. I got an earlier shift tomorrow. I have to be the lead cuz our lead has to be the grill cook. Only a few more days then I'm supposed to be off the weekend. Hope I get to be. I need groceries and rest.

I need to get the house cleaned up and give the landlord a holler about the bathtub faucet. It's leaking some. Looks like it's been caulked before. *Rolls Eyes* I have no way of turning the water off or I'd caulk it myself but it may be something that requires more work so it's not leaking under the house too. Probably gonna hafta drag a bunch of stuff out of the closet so he can get to the opening. Such a hassle.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

Still have a slight lingering of fever. I'm sure I'll be right as rain in the morning.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 13, 2021)

This morning I am fever free and have had no other adverse reactions to my vaccine. So...back to work I go. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 13, 2021)

I have more I hate Vday images. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 13, 2021)

if ever i had a spirit animal it would be grumpy cat lol


----------



## MickaC (Jan 13, 2021)

@MarciKS  Thank you for the posts on your covid shot.
It will help us when it comes our turn.
I happy you didn't experience severe side effects, and you're on your way.
TAKE CARE........STAY SAFE.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 13, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @MarciKS  Thank you for the posts on your covid shot.
> It will help us when it comes our turn.
> I happy you didn't experience severe side effects, and you're on your way.
> TAKE CARE........STAY SAFE.


Just keep in mind that the media is having a field day blowing this way out of proportion. As far as I know we've had no serious incidents with our vaccines at our facility. And you are more than welcome.

If I get anymore info on either of the vaccines I'll pass it along.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

It's super windy here so had to get up to do a breathing treatment. Gonna try to go back to bed. *waves*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

Gonna be another super windy day. I might not be on this evening as this kind of weather really takes it out of me. It makes me struggle to breathe more and tends to just wipe me out. I will likely crash early this evening. 

We had two employees return this week. I'm not sure but supposedly the grill might be open today till 2 P.M. I'm cooking so I will be in the back. They've been doing the schedule one week at a time because it's been so bad. 

I gotta try to remember to grab a vacation sheet so I can try to get something scheduled for April. Hopefully they'll let us have vacation again by then. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

Well I'm here for a bit. Not sure how long. I'm getting awfully cozy in my pjs.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

don't mind me...just bookmarking something. LOL
584


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

*Morning. I grabbed a vacation sheet and then I read this:
Should We Be Worried About The New COVID-19 Strain In South Africa? | HuffPost Life
Now I wonder if I'll get any vacation at all this year either. I don't know how long I can keep this crap up with no vacation...no break from all the daily stress. It's weighing heavily on me & starting to change my mood drastically. Being exhausted & under constant stress doesn't do much for ones temper. I don't care how nice a person you are. 

Please...wear your masks. Do your social distancing and don't go out if you don't have to. You have no idea what this is doing to those of us in the healthcare field. That mask isn't violating anyone's rights. It's the difference between life and death. Your homes are not prisons. Right now they are the only safe place to be. 

I'm just a food service employee. Imagine what this is doing to the people who have to take care of all these infected patients day in and day out and watching so many of them die.*​


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

*This has been a pretty crappy week. I've spent it being insulted and called names at work...online...I just am to the point where I don't know why I bother talking to anyone anymore. *


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *This has been a pretty crappy week. I've spent it being insulted and called names at work...online...I just am to the point where I don't know why I bother talking to anyone anymore. *


I'm so sorry, @MarciKS ... wish there was an easy fix.  :: hugs ::


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks. I might as well get used to it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm participating in an online gaming tournament for Splatoon 2 this evening. Getting my butt kicked for the most part but...having a blast. I got enough cred to get two new pieces of equipment plus I gained an experience point.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

Alright...bathroom break and back to the battle!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

i'm done battling for tonight. *sets down giant paint roller & grabs a soda & flops down* won a few...lost many...had a frickin ball!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

New Spring Church: Jan. series Look Up #1


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

I also gotta make some first. Another day. Got the kitchen cleaned yesterday. Gotta start on the living room today. On the bright side there's a little less of it with the second hand recliner I recently bought. I call it big foot. The thing is huge. I don't have any tubs or anything to organize anything so I tend to make piles. I think I need to get rid of old magazine's and stuff I'm not using so I have someplace to put some of it. But that's for another day. There's stuff in the basement that could go too. 

Today is the final day of the tournament. I didn't get in on Friday's cuz I was too wiped out from work. I'm gonna play again later today. Not sure for how long. anyway...have a good day.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> don't mind me...just bookmarking something. LOL
> 584


. You are in a goofy mood this morning, Marci!  
Made me laugh, so thank you!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> . You are in a goofy mood this morning, Marci!
> Made me laugh, so thank you!


I'm goofy every day. This is nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

I was in need of a haircut so this is fresh from the clippers...


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

Almost done with the living room. Gonna need some lunch and got some financial stuff to take care of.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

My video games await! BBL


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

the team i chose to play on for the Splatfest lost but man i had a good time. got some new equipment and gear and experience so it was worth it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

We're getting closer to VDay so everyone's talking about Love. 

I don't know what the words I love you mean to you all but to me they are no different than Hi or Bye. There was a time they were very important words to me until they lost they're meaning with the 2nd husband. I think people are too careless with those 3 little words and often don't mean it. You can love chocolate but it's not the same kind of love. If you love me please let it mean more than a love for chocolate. 

The day I told my ex I was leaving he cried real tears and told me he didn't want to lose me cuz "he loved me."  Meanwhile he had a girlfriend on the side. That day...those words no longer held any meaning for me. Later on after our split he informed me he never loved me he just didn't wanna lose me so he just married me to keep me from leaving. Now if someone expects me to buy into the fact that they love me they better be prepared to prove it. Otherwise it's gonna look like BS to me.

I hate Valentine's day and anything associated with it. Except for the chocolates.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

Goodnight to whomever cares.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

Work.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I was in need of a haircut so this is fresh from the clippers...
> View attachment 145079


You did a good job!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

katlupe said:


> You did a good job!


Thankyou. It's not hard at all. It's easier than trying to cut it with scissors.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> We're getting closer to VDay so everyone's talking about Love.
> 
> I don't know what the words I love you mean to you all but to me they are no different than Hi or Bye. There was a time they were very important words to me until they lost they're meaning with the 2nd husband. I think people are too careless with those 3 little words and often don't mean it. You can love chocolate but it's not the same kind of love. If you love me please let it mean more than a love for chocolate.
> 
> ...


I love Valentine's Day for a few reasons. One being that as I was growing up my father always gave my mother one of those big heart shaped boxes of chocolates so he gave my brother and me each a box of chocolate covered cherries. The most important reason I love it though is that my son is a (or was, not a baby now at 51) a Valentine Baby. My cheating first husband always bought me Valentine flowers, candy and jewelry.........but he bought them for his girlfriend (a topless dancer) too.

The words I love you mean something to me IF the person saying them not only means them but shows me they mean it. I have been made to feel invisible in my past and to me that means they do not mean it.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Goodnight to whomever cares.


I would say good night to you but I don't usually come back on the computer at night. I have been weaning myself (still) from social media. I will say Good Morning though and have a great day!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I would say good night to you but I don't usually come back on the computer at night. I have been weaning myself (still) from social media. I will say Good Morning though and have a great day!


You have a great day too lady! I'm trying to get geared up for another day on the job front. Thank God for coffee!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

Time to go be productive.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 19, 2021)

Morning. 
The grill at work is open again. On the days I'm off or on a different shift it still closes early because they have no one to cover me. Today I'm gonna be kept busy with chicken and curly fries and frying onion pieces for our burger special. At least I won't be in the kitchen with those other PITA people. 

Gotta pick up my Rx on the way in this morning. We have a pharmacy right there in the hospital we can get meds from. Pretty handy.

So far I like my New Balance sneakers and I think I'm gonna get me another pair. The 1080's aren't bad. I don't want the new ones cuz they're ugly. LOL! They look like they belong on the FTD flower guy. Sometimes I wonder what goes through these people's minds when they design some of this stupid looking stuff. 

Having my coffee. Have a good day.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2021)

I hope you don't me asking, but do you work in a regular hospital? I kept thinking it was a nursing home. If you are in a hospital is the grill in the hospital cafeteria where even visitors can buy food and eat? The hospital around here that my parents and inlaws used to be had really good food.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 19, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I hope you don't me asking, but do you work in a regular hospital? I kept thinking it was a nursing home. If you are in a hospital is the grill in the hospital cafeteria where even visitors can buy food and eat? The hospital around here that my parents and inlaws used to be had really good food.


Yes. I used to work in a nursing home. But this is a full blown hospital. The food is pretty good depending on whose cooking that day. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 19, 2021)

*Drops into a chair and rubs sore shoulder while looking for some relaxing music*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 19, 2021)

Life comes and life goes.
People never stay in my life. At some point everyone leaves. It is horribly painful because I never have a constant in my life. Part of the reason I am a believer and lover of Christ. He is my constant. He is there when I need him the most. He comforts me and brings me joys in little things each day. It makes up for all the hell I see and go through every day. 

I keep hoping someday there will be a special person in my life that will stay. But I'm not holding out much hope. I spend most of my time wondering just how wonderful heaven will be and how glorious it will be to see God's face. 

I finally figured out that all that is wrong with my world is this world we live in. I gotta say...I'm totally ok with the idea that someday this misery will end and I will be someplace where I am safe...valued and loved.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning. I think after a week or so with no Grill the customers see themselves this way at my chicken window. LOL! I could not keep these people in chicken strips yesterday. We have no more bone in and we are on our last 4 bags of strips till Thursday provided they're on the truck delivery.

It's supposed to be 58 degrees today. We'll see. I don't think any of the allergens are being killed off anymore because our winters aren't cold enough to get the job done. So seasonal allergies are becoming year long.

I think I'm working on my birthday. That will be a bummer. LOL! Oh well. Have a great day.​


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 21, 2021)

Visual representation of my day today...


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

*Takes a sip of coffee & sits down*

This all came in my email via Science News:
The latest science​_New life expectancy forecasts_​The pandemic may cause life expectancy in the United States to dip to its lowest level since 2003, especially for Black and Latino people, a new study estimates.
In a world without COVID-19, the average life expectancy for people in the United States would be around 78 years. With the pandemic, that expectation overall *drops by a little more than a year*, researchers report in the Feb. 2 _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_.

​Black and Latino people in particular have died from COVID-19 at *disproportionately high rates, *perhaps because they are more likely to be exposed to the coronavirus at work and have higher rates of underlying conditions like high blood pressure. They may also bear the brunt of the drop in life expectancy. The new study shows that due to COVID-19, Black people could see life expectancy drop from 74.88 to 72.78 years, a difference of 2.10 years. For Latinos, the decrease is even larger, dropping from 81.82 to 78.77 years, a difference of 3.05 years. For white people, on the other hand, life expectancy is projected to decline by 0.68 years — from 78.52 to 77.84 years.

In the United States, the life expectancy for Black people has long lagged behind that of white people. While the gap has narrowed in recent years, the pandemic is set to reverse the progress made since 2006, the researchers say.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The more contagious coronavirus variant may soon be the U.S.’s dominant strain*​
A highly contagious coronavirus variant will become the dominant version of the virus in the United States in March, emphasizing the need for more rapid vaccination, a new study from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention suggests.

Called B.1.1.7, the variant *was first identified in December in the United Kingdom*. It has some mutations that may help the virus better spread among people, though the variant isn’t thought to cause more severe disease. More rigorous efforts to get people vaccinated, along with wearing masks and social distancing, are needed to curb its spread, the CDC says.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

Finally found some other people to play video games with on the Switch. It's fun and allows me to escape the bad stuff.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

This is what you are doing to hospital workers as well as fellow man when you don't want to help fight this virus because you want to be selfish.
https://abcn.ws/33FYB9u


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

Gonna go play more video games. BBL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

Won another round of Splatoon. Woohoo!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

I see a thread on dogs. I personally am a cat person. I think a hairless one would be kinda neat. I've taken in some wonderful strays over the years. Hardly any here though. I think the animal control people collect them. No chance for a lonely old lady. *Snaps fingers* Guess I'll just hafta keep feedin the squirrels.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

Night everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 23, 2021)

Man I hate mornings. I know God made them so we could start each day anew but did he have to make them so miserable? It feels like one is trying to wake from the dead. *Swigs coffee* 

Gotta work this weekend and it's supposed to snow.  Today through Monday.  
It's chicken strip night at the Inn. Every Sat. the patients get deep fried chicken strips or glazed grilled chicken (low sodium) depending on their diet. Not one of my favorite days.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning.   

Now they're calling for 4-8 inches of snow. I'm likely going to have to see about calling a cab tomorrow. I have difficulties getting into the vehicle when it's covered in frozen rain and snow. I also don't like driving in this town when it's like that. Too risky the way these other people drive.

It's beef stew night. Yippee...
So far our COVID count has remained steady. Last check we were up to 5000+ cases and over 80 deaths. Our in house COVID patients has remained steady between 20 - 35 a day.

Have a great day y'all!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 24, 2021)

i'm out for the night. i'm too frustrated for this tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

i was gonna try driving but they're calling for 8 - 10 inches of snow so i called the cab. i'm not even messing with it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Good morning campers. 

I'm sitting here with my coffee contemplating what being 55 means. Do I mind it? Not really. Is there anything I don't like about it? Hmmm....I hurt more...I move slower...It's taking longer to wake up. Perhaps sleep is practice for death. LOL! A friend has reminded me that I am one year closer diapers. Far as I'm concerned it will save on all those pesky trips to the bathroom. LMBO!

I remember as a kid getting lots of birthday cards. I am now relegated to 2 if both parties remember.  So I basically celebrate myself most of the time. I ordered lots of food from the pizza place so I'm good. *Grins*

I gotta call the tax lady today and get an appt to drop the stuff off and have her do it and then pick it up. I lucked out. I got the nicest tax lady on the planet I think. Some people really bring something to a business that their coworkers don't possess which is why those are the ones people seek out sometimes. Sometimes it has little to do with the person though. I like my tax lady cuz she's genuinely nice. Not too much of that anymore. I don't want fake nice. 

I was shooting for being a lady of leisure today but I have a little laundry and dishes to contend with after my coffee of course. *kicks back and sips the goodness*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

*contemplates another sf break*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

*cranks up the tunes and warms up some more pizza*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Out of all the birthday's in my entire life...this is definitely the most pathetic. LOL!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *contemplates another sf break*


I hope you are okay. I take internet breaks every now and then too.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Out of all the birthday's in my entire life...this is definitely the most pathetic. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks kat! *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 28, 2021)

Brrrrr! It's 23° outside feels like 12° and the air quality is 46.  

We had work done on the breaker or they were testing it or something yesterday so we had limited electricity to work with. After 4 they didn't really need 2 of us plus the cashier so I volunteered to come home.

Today we should be up and running in full. I'm sure the grill will get hit hard. We will be burger and chicken busy. Then I gotta finish cleaning house this evening. Plus do some more decluttering. I have so much crap and so little space. It's ridiculous. I hate keeping things in the basement because if something happens and it floods it's ruined.

Have a great day and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 29, 2021)

Decluttering seems to be a job that is ongoing. Never have I got done doing it and look at my apartment and say I am all done. I hope you have a nice day!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Decluttering seems to be a job that is ongoing. Never have I got done doing it and look at my apartment and say I am all done. I hope you have a nice day!


Won't be doing it till today. Me and a co-worker went to the relaxation room and I decided not to disturb the chill I had going last night.   

So today's the day!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

You know I don't understand why some people are so mean and nasty. I do know that I'm no longer willing to put up with it. I had taken everyone off ignore & was gonna try & give people a chance but apparently that was a mistake. Some just can't manage to be nice and frankly I want to enjoy my time here so I guess I will re-do the list. Real life doesn't come with an ignore list but I'm not putting up with it in real time either. If people can't be nice then I'm no longer going to deal with it. Have fun on ignore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

As some of you may know...I don't like Valentine's day (except for the candy). I haven't for years. So I like to mock it. *Grins* I don't wanna spoil someone's happy little valentine thread with my sarcasm so I'll spread it thick here. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

Ok. I've had my break. Back to business.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

are all seniors full of venom and vinegar? are they all bitter and hateful and spiteful? is this what i have to look forward to? cuz if it is...no thankyou. i will remain in my state of immaturity so i can continue to enjoy my life.

and on that note...i'm off to play video games like a teenager. chow 4 now!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

To whomever cares...cya tomorrow


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

Why thankyou kind Sir.  

It is 10 AM & I have yet to order my groceries. Better do that. BBIAB


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

Ok...Groceries


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

*This place is a real snore today. *


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

...


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm out for the night.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 31, 2021)

delete


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm gonna go find someplace else to be ignored.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 4, 2021)

Got a little light snow this morning. Forecast is for 1-3 on Saturday. 

Working today. There's been lotsa drama at work lately. I try to stay away from that crap. 

So far from what I've heard the people who got the Moderna vaccine have had little if any after effects. It is also a 2 dose vaccine. 

We are getting a coffee nook at work. New England Coffee. I got my eye on a bag of butter pecan soon as there's a price sticker on it. *Grins* There's travel cups available to buy as well.

I ordered another Switch. I got the Nintendo Switch Lite with a carry case so I can take it to go. I will purchase Animal Crossing via digital download for that. I want a completely different island on that. Opposite of the pretty I'm shooting for on this one I have now. LOL!

Ok. Done talking to myself now. Off to work.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 4, 2021)

What is a Switch?

Hope you have a decent day at work ( = not a soul-killer).


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> What is a Switch?
> 
> Hope you have a decent day at work ( = not a soul-killer).


it's what i play my video games on.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it's what i play my video games on.


Found out about 2 hrs ago after some research (Ariel told me).


----------



## drifter (Feb 4, 2021)

Don’t over do it, keep your cool. What writing project are you working on? Or, are you still?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 4, 2021)

drifter said:


> Don’t over do it, keep your cool. What writing project are you working on? Or, are you still?


i gave up on the writing projects. they used to give us free blog sites that were user friendly that you could use HTML coding and design your own and it was amazing. These new ones are so hard to use or they want money for them and they kinda suck. LOL!

How you doing drifter?? *hugs*


----------



## drifter (Feb 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i gave up on the writing projects. they used to give us free blog sites that were user friendly that you could use HTML coding and design your own and it was amazing. These new ones are so hard to use or they want money for them and they kinda suck. LOL!
> 
> How you doing drifter?? *hugs*





MarciKS said:


> Doing ok. Up early to warm the house.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


>


You are bringing back happy memories for me! I used to be a bartender/night manager in a "exotic dancer bar" and the videos you posted are ones the girls used over and over. Thanks!


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Got a little light snow this morning. Forecast is for 1-3 on Saturday.
> 
> Working today. There's been lotsa drama at work lately. I try to stay away from that crap.
> 
> ...


Got a new Switch for the grand daughter for Christmas.  She and daughter love it!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)

For you @SilentSoul...


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)

*PANDEMIC
slowly going insane*
*living life in vain
lost and alone
feel like a slab of stone
utter nothingness is what i feel
no longer caring about what's real
escape is my only need
this my daily deed
hope is dwindling away
a little day by day
at some point this has to end*
*or there will be nothing left of me to mend...
~Anonymous*​


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)

Some things in life give me great joy. Not many things but some things. I am thankful for those things.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)

After all Valentine's day cometh...


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)

OMG! This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 6, 2021)

Our numbers have come down a little for the COVID as of late. However we had a couple dead today that they came to get. It's very hard to see them pass in the hall and not feel badly for them.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)

*Sips coffee* It is 9° outside but with wind chill it's -11°. Oy! My car is not gonna like this anymore than I do. LOL!

It's stew day again at work.  Our count is only 120 so shouldn't be a bad day.

I'll be getting my other Switch on Tues. Kinda excited about that. There's all kinds of sites for things for one of my games. There's designs for furniture and stuff and other people post their town tunes and last night I found some Goth clothing for my character. LOL! Too fun! 

Anyway...have a good day. &


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)

*dances around*


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)

alright people or whatever....(it's not like i can tell whether anyone is even paying attention anymore besides maybe 2 people) i'm out for the night.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2021)

~♥~
The End​


----------



## drifter (Feb 8, 2021)

Mr Ed, the talking horse, also says, whatever, not with a cup of coffee,
but a bale of fresh hay. Is it cold yet up there?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2021)

drifter said:


> Mr Ed, the talking horse, also says, whatever, not with a cup of coffee,
> but a bale of fresh hay. Is it cold yet up there?


yes very. it's been below 10° for 3 days now. on my way back to a video game. i just came to change my avatar. night drifter! *hugs*


----------



## drifter (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh, my, that is cold. Don't know if I could handle that much.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 11, 2021)

drifter said:


> Oh, my, that is cold. Don't know if I could handle that much.


We are in a deep freeze right now all week. The air quality has been between 30 and 45. No fun. Stay warm and have a great day!


----------



## drifter (Feb 11, 2021)

Thirteen degrees here. Feels like six, light dry snow falling.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 12, 2021)

@drifter You don't wanna know how cold it is here today. I am not looking forward to going out in it. I'm having to wear underclothes just to make the drive and double coats and double gloves.

So I had a leaky tub faucet. Landlord put a new one on yesterday and made it worse. Now he's loathe to come out to fix that until the weather warms up. What a jackalope.

Have a good day all. Stay warm!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 12, 2021)

Dear Diary,
Today I felt like no one was listening. I can't imagine why. 

Valentine's day.  Only good thing about it is I got chocolate. *Grins*

*hears the echo & says the hell with it & wanders off to play video games*


----------



## drifter (Feb 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> yes very. it's been below 10° for 3 days now. on my way back to a video game. i just came to change my avatar. night drifter! *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

i'm sorry what was that?


----------



## drifter (Feb 13, 2021)

Now listen up. I can’t keep repeating myself? We were talking about the opera.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

Okie dokie. The fat lady is singing here cuz it's too cold to do anything else outside.


----------



## drifter (Feb 13, 2021)

Another lady sits in the audience wishing she had gone to the theater
instead of coming to the opera


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

Some opera music is very pretty.

How are you doing tonight?


----------



## drifter (Feb 13, 2021)

I agree. I like some of it. I grew up listening to Mario Lanza. That was before your time.
I’m doing good, feeling good, eating good. Had a baloney and cheese sandwich tonight
with some medium salsa.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

I have the weekend off and I'm all cozied up and warm in the house. Playing video games...paying bills...putting groceries away...fussing with laundry & talking with friends. Too bad I gotta go back out Monday. LOL

Good seeing you Drifter *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

For you Drifter...


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

is it good if it makes your hair stand up?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 14, 2021)

Our wind chills are expected to be -30° by tomorrow. Eek! I had to break out my sweat shirt for the first time in years. My sweatpants unfortunately don't fit anymore so they went bye bye.

On my animal crossing game one of the other users is having a fashion show on his island next Sat. night. We have to come up with 3 outfits one of which has to follow the color scheme of one of the villagers. An orange and green cat named Tangy. I designed a little dress and hat and put together a little outfit for it. I have one that was store bought and I plan to make an evening gown if it turns out right. There's going to be little islandy prizes like flowers for our hair and stuff. It's something creative to do. I'd like to be able to come up with something for mine. I might yet. 

Have a great day!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh for God sake! This entire pandemic situation is ridiculous.
CDC Says Those Vaccinated Can Skip Quarantining If Exposed To COVID-19 | HuffPost


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 15, 2021)

well starting today due to extreme temps we have been placed on rolling blackouts for the next few days to keep us from going down completely. thankfully i will be at work mostly. i had to get a ride today and will likely need one tomorrow and possibly wednesday. car won't start. there were a few others with the same issue today. and there's no way in hell i'm walking in 30 below temps. they can kiss my butt. it's bad enough that we've been asked to risk our lives cuz of covid. i damn sure ain't freezin to death in the street for no job. 

i'm gonna try calling a cab tomorrow. hopefully since i call early enough i can manage to get a ride scheduled. otherwise someone from work will come get me. 

we had a veggie wrap at work today that would've been better with more moisture. between that and the sweet potato fries not being very sweet the meal was crap. then i got something called a brookie which is a chocolate chip cookie on the bottom and a brownie on the top. the brownie was not cooked. it's was nasty. it's like a secret surprise every day. lol!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2021)

Marci I stopped being aware of Valentines Day in my own life a LONG time ago. 

Stay warm. Your weather is heading our way too... supposed to snow an sleet during the wee hours.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 15, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Marci I stopped being aware of Valentines Day in my own life a LONG time ago.
> 
> Stay warm. Your weather is heading our way too... supposed to snow an sleet during the wee hours.


just in it for the chocolates now Rads. lol!

30 below again tonight. take it easy hon!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 16, 2021)

*Morning.

Still 30 below out. I have a cab coming for me at 9:30 this morning. Probably more of the same tomorrow. I will try to get out Thursday if the car will start. I have an appt to pick up my physical copy of my taxes. There is a couple days of warmer air and then in the 40s this weekend BUT there will be freezing rain Saturday. I'm so over this weather.

Having some coffee and mentally preparing for today's drama at work. I'm glad I try to not cause the boss to much grief.

One of our co-workers got fired. The ones that get fired are far and few between. They're normally very mouthy and unwilling to follow the rules. I do my best to not mouth off (which some days is a serious challenge) and I prefer to abide by the rules as much as possible. I can honestly say I am not sorry to see him go. I will not miss him. C'est la vie. 

I think they did our blackout in my section yesterday afternoon. I was at work. I came home and the clock on the stove was blinking at me. I made as many adjustments as possible to my electrical usage. I am only willing to do so much. I will turn the heat down to 68 when I leave today. I will leave the lights off. Everything is unplugged except the fridge which is on a surge protector. Best investment I ever made. Has pd for itself 4 or 5 times now. $20 to keep from losing a fridge full of food all the time was worth it.

Stay warm! *


----------



## DaveA (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey - -that brookie sounds great, although a few would probably slip me into a diabetic coma.  I'm probably better off with neither.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2021)

@MarciKS  are you ok? Sounds like you've taken precautions. I'm hoping you can sleep at work if it gets bad. Be safe and keep in touch.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2021)

yup i'm ok. temps are back up so it's all good.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2021)

Man as touchy as people are anymore I'm getting so I almost hate to talk to anybody. Wouldn't wanna insult anyone or tick them off. God forbid.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

Y'all take care of yourselves.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Y'all take care of yourselves.
> View attachment 150516


Have a good evening M!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)

_Marci if you need to talk about whatever it is that's bothering you, please don't hesitate to message me._


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2021)

It's ok SilentSoul. I just dropped in to post one last time. I'm saying goodbye. You guys take care of yourselves.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

​


----------



## Lara (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

This diary is now closed.


----------

